# New Weight Loss Support Thread



## SplendidBob

Just starting this one quickly so I don't forget. Will probably edit in a bunch of info here (will reserve second post too).

This won't be a competition, just a place people can post their losses, and we can talk about strategies, offer support, and just generally discuss anything re weight loss (and maintaining weight).

Am currently at around 210lbs. I will do a body fat caliper test later on. I will be calorie logging as always (this really is the only way I can lose). A slight dampener for me is that I prefer to lose with minimal exercise, but am forced into it atm because I am also trying to rehab my neck.


----------



## SplendidBob

Reserved in case.


----------



## SplendidBob

Day 1, 

Weight:210lbs


----------



## SofaKing

Happy to say that I fit into two suits and a sport coat I had in storage and now have some business casual pants that also work. No shopping needed for my business trip next week.

Soon, I'll fit into my tuxedo. Now I just need a black tie event to go to.

And I started week 3 of C25K today. Moving along.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Happy to say that I fit into two suits and a sport coat I had in storage and now have some business casual pants that also work. No shopping needed for my business trip next week.
> 
> Soon, I'll fit into my tuxedo. Now I just need a black tie event to go to.
> 
> And I started week 3 of C25K today. Moving along.


Awesome mate 

I have actually been pretty good so far since starting this. Calories under 2.5k days on walking days and 3k on weights days. No idea what my maintenance is at this level of exercise though, but now I am logging I should find out in a couple of weeks.

I want to buy a new set of clothes (something smarter) but need to shed some lbs so I can fit into something reasonable (or wear tigher clothes and be able to actually tuck the *******s in without feeling self conscious about my lower stomach. Got a feeling this time the fat is coming off .


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Awesome mate
> 
> I have actually been pretty good so far since starting this. Calories under 2.5k days on walking days and 3k on weights days. No idea what my maintenance is at this level of exercise though, but now I am logging I should find out in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I want to buy a new set of clothes (something smarter) but need to shed some lbs so I can fit into something reasonable (or wear tigher clothes and be able to actually tuck the *******s in without feeling self conscious about my lower stomach. Got a feeling this time the fat is coming off .


You're on your way! Making positive moves.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Happy to say that I fit into two suits and a sport coat I had in storage and now have some business casual pants that also work. No shopping needed for my business trip next week.
> 
> Soon, I'll fit into my tuxedo. Now I just need a black tie event to go to.
> 
> And I started week 3 of C25K today. Moving along.


Good job! You are making great progress. Sometimes those little milestones feel better than the weight as a number.

As for me, I'm down 12 pounds from when I started back on Weight Watchers. Only changing my diet, not exercising much yet. Don't feel any different though.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Good job! You are making great progress. Sometimes those little milestones feel better than the weight as a number.
> 
> As for me, I'm down 12 pounds from when I started back on Weight Watchers. Only changing my diet, not exercising much yet. Don't feel any different though.


You're going awesome! You'll feel it at some point soon.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You're going awesome! You'll feel it at some point soon.


I really hope so. After today, I could really use some motivation. Thank you.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm sorry for your tough day. Considering my emotional eating, I understand completely.


Crisigv said:


> I really hope so. After today, I could really use some motivation. Thank you.


----------



## SofaKing

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 204.4
Current - 202.2

Motoring along. Still difficult to know how much of this is diet vs the newly added exercise. Sadly, I do live in fear of eating these days because I don't want to lose any ground. I strained my back last night so don't know what that'll mean for my jogging this week. Oh well, each week can't be perfect, though next week I have a 3 day business trip with 3 nights of travel. That'll be the real test.


----------



## SplendidBob

My weight weirdly went up to 96kg first few days, down to 95.3 atm. I am actually looking a little slimmer weirdly. Have gained _a lot_ of muscle so things aren't anywhere near as bad as i thought. My weight typically fluctuates anywhere up to 2kg around this range.

Mini goal of 90kg .

Also its really hard converting to kg lol.



Crisigv said:


> Good job! You are making great progress. Sometimes those little milestones feel better than the weight as a number.
> 
> As for me, I'm down 12 pounds from when I started back on Weight Watchers. Only changing my diet, not exercising much yet. Don't feel any different though.


Good job 

Don't sweat not exercising (pun intended). It's unnecessary. If you don't enjoy it then forget it for now and concentrate on diet. (lost 150lbs without any exercise). It just isn't for some people.



Crisigv said:


> I really hope so. After today, I could really use some motivation. Thank you.


If you have a bad eating day, remember it's only one day. We tend to think in absolutes dieting, "I have ruined it now". And it doesn't help that if we overeat our bodies tend to retain water and send our weight temporarily skyrocketing.

But when you add up the calories, even if you mess up massively, all you can add possibly is like 1/2 a lb of fat. So my two bits of advice:

1. Don't ever weigh after you eat a lot by accident. Leave it 4 days or so.
2. The damage isn't done by the single day, its done by thinking "its all over now" or some such, and doing it again over subsequent days 

Glad to have you posting here.



SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 204.4
> Current - 202.2
> 
> Motoring along. Still difficult to know how much of this is diet vs the newly added exercise. Sadly, I do live in fear of eating these days because I don't want to lose any ground. I strained my back last night so don't know what that'll mean for my jogging this week. Oh well, each week can't be perfect, though next week I have a 3 day business trip with 3 nights of travel. That'll be the real test.


Sorry to hear about the back mate, my spine is a ****ing mess lol.

It's actually good as well to have planned diet breaks in preparation for the maintenance phase, few days, or a week, or even two, worth considering at some point.. Interesting read about it here: https://bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/the-full-diet-break.html/


----------



## Crisigv

@splendidbob Thanks, appreciate your advice. My problem right now is convincing myself that this is all worth it. It's not going so well.


----------



## komorikun

What part of the day are people at their lightest?


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> @splendidbob Thanks, appreciate your advice. My problem right now is convincing myself that this is all worth it. It's not going so well.


It's a difficult one to answer, because it all depends on you and how you feel.

If you will only ever be happy with an unreachable goal then maybe that needs working on first. I mean if you aren't really going to be happy weight / body wise, then likely the motivation wont be there. But if you can honestly say to yourself "I will be happy at x weight, and that is achievable", then its only a matter of short term vs long term.

I say only a matter, but that isn't an easy thing . So it's kinda, if you could, tomorrow make yourself a certain weight (your target), and you know you would feel more comfortable and happy at that weight, then you know it's what you want, really.

If you don't think it would make much difference, then, more "meh". But, if you have depression, then that can be interfering with what you want, and how you see yourself and all of that.

I can only speak for myself personally, I know that I will feel a lot happier with myself if I can get rid of the last 20-30 lbs. I kinda know what that will do for me:

1. Women will find me a lot more attractive. That sounds crass maybe, but there isn't anything wrong with that.

2. People will treat me better / differently. As I lose that last bit, my body shape will change dramatically (much more of a v taper). I want to see how that pans out

3. I will be able to wear things like shirts and tuck them in and not feel self conscious (this is a surprisingly big thing).

4. I will be able to buy more expensive / stylish clothes because that will be my final weight (give or take) and I won't be jumping from large to 2xl (seriously, its ****ing annoying that this happens over the space of 15lbs).

Those things are more valuable to me than short term eating.

The thing with short term vs long term and weight, food is a pitiful drug . The "high" it gives is mostly the anticipation, all you really tend to get at the time is a feeling of guilt and disappointment (which weirdly fuels the overeating the next time).

Not sure if this will annoy you / others, it's a difficult thing to talk about.



komorikun said:


> What part of the day are people at their lightest?


Not sure tbh, i only weigh in the morning. I imagine that as you drink more liquids weight would go up, but not sure.


----------



## SplendidBob

Update on body fat estimates.

I just bothered to set up my bull**** scales which measure body fat. Came up with 15.9% or thereabouts.

So found an old spreadsheet with caliper readings and did my best to replicate:

From the spreadsheet:

Lightest:
193lbs approximately 1 year ago,
Body fat 14%
Lean Mass 165.7lbs

Current,
209.3lbs
Body fat 15%
Lean Mass 177.9lbs

Aiming at 190ish again.


----------



## SplendidBob

End of week 1.

Weight 207.6 lbs. 2.4lbs drop. Feeling like **** today lol, very fatigued as I am still struggling to get to sleep. 

Calories this week:
2882, 2728, 3568, 2680, 2464, 2704, 3113

Average: 2887

No idea on calorie burn from exercise, but it's probably very high. 300-800 per day I imagine.

Aiming for sub 2500 calorie average.


----------



## SofaKing

Nice loss! I'm impressed with your calorie intake. I'm so fearful of gain, I'm sure I'm very restricted.


splendidbob said:


> End of week 1.
> 
> Weight 207.6 lbs. 2.4lbs drop. Feeling like **** today lol, very fatigued as I am still struggling to get to sleep.
> 
> Calories this week:
> 2882, 2728, 3568, 2680, 2464, 2704, 3113
> 
> Average: 2887
> 
> No idea on calorie burn from exercise, but it's probably very high. 300-800 per day I imagine.
> 
> Aiming for sub 2500 calorie average.


----------



## Dai Evans

Good luck with your weight loss journeys everyone  been trying my best with this too I hope you all get the results you want!


----------



## Tomatmacka

I'm starting today, once again after stopping with it a while ago.

My height is 172 cm and my weight is 75 kg (around 166 lbs). My first and most important goal is to achieve 65 kg (around 143 lbs), which is a loss of 10 kg (22 lbs). After that, we'll see. I'll try and not count that much with calories, just cut out calories and try feeling my way through it all. Trying to reduce carbs and no cheat days at all. May change things while going but until then. 

I have no stress about time, especially when summer heat is already here and I'm not currently showing my body that much at all in public. So hopefully before new year but otherwise before June 1st next year. 

Wish me good luck and good luck to you all.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Nice loss! I'm impressed with your calorie intake. I'm so fearful of gain, I'm sure I'm very restricted.


Thx mate. Will see where I am next week. The 200-212 weight range for me is notorious for just me basically adding and dropping water (I actually nipped up to 212.2 earlier in the week). Pretty sure I am losing fat though simply based on my hunger levels. Though I was aiming for 2500 average.

Would be great if I can lose 1-2lbs per week at these calories, but I feel it isn't going to be that simple hehe. I am doing a ridiculous amount at the gym atm, so that is probably why I can get away with it. If I wasn't going I would be looking at 2300 maybe (and that would probably be easier to hit).



Dai Evans said:


> Good luck with your weight loss journeys everyone  been trying my best with this too I hope you all get the results you want!


Thanks, and good luck to you as well 



Tomatmacka said:


> I'm starting today, once again after stopping with it a while ago.
> 
> My height is 172 cm and my weight is 75 kg (around 166 lbs). My first and most important goal is to achieve 65 kg (around 143 lbs), which is a loss of 10 kg (22 lbs). After that, we'll see. I'll try and not count that much with calories, just cut out calories and try feeling my way through it all. Trying to reduce carbs and no cheat days at all. May change things while going but until then.
> 
> I have no stress about time, especially when summer heat is already here and I'm not currently showing my body that much at all in public. So hopefully before new year but otherwise before June 1st next year.
> 
> Wish me good luck and good luck to you all.


Good luck 

Yeh, if you can manage it without counting calories it's better to. I can't, so its something I have to do in order to lose, unfortunately. Am in the same situation re summer. I don't wear showy clothing anyway (except at the gym lol) so am not trying to lose to wander abut naked, more for my own satisfaction and to get myself roughly my long term size before I start buying some decent clothes .

Onwards my weight loss brethren.


----------



## SofaKing

A tad troubled with all the takes on "ideal weight" as provided by http://www.calculator.net/ideal-weight-calculator.html

I have no idea which one is right, though I know that BMI is pretty flawed.

All I know is that my original goal weight was much higher than what these indicate. Guess I'll just have to keep fighting.

Based on the Robinson formula (1983), your ideal weight is 164.9 lbs
Based on the Miller formula (1983), your ideal weight is 161.2 lbs
Based on the Devine formula (1974), your ideal weight is 171.1 lbs
Based on the Hamwi formula (1964), your ideal weight is 177.2 lbs
Based on the healthy BMI recommendation, your recommended weight is 136.4 lbs - 184.3 lbs


----------



## SplendidBob

Was browsing through my old imgur and found this image, quite fun :b












SofaKing said:


> A tad troubled with all the takes on "ideal weight" as provided by http://www.calculator.net/ideal-weight-calculator.html
> 
> I have no idea which one is right, though I know that BMI is pretty flawed.
> 
> All I know is that my original goal weight was much higher than what these indicate. Guess I'll just have to keep fighting.
> 
> Based on the Robinson formula (1983), your ideal weight is 164.9 lbs
> Based on the Miller formula (1983), your ideal weight is 161.2 lbs
> Based on the Devine formula (1974), your ideal weight is 171.1 lbs
> Based on the Hamwi formula (1964), your ideal weight is 177.2 lbs
> Based on the healthy BMI recommendation, your recommended weight is 136.4 lbs - 184.3 lbs


If you can, get some cheap calipers and do a 5 or 7 point body fat test, see what % you are, that will be a lot more useful than a bmi type thing. It will also see you further because you can enter into a muscle building phase and won't freak out when you start gaining weight (as you will need to) .

Anywhere between 10-20% is fine tbh, though if you do plan to gain muscle, get as close to 11% as you can (better hormonal environment for putting on muscle rather than fat).

I actually think that (weirdly) my electronic scales are probably pretty close to my body fat levels based on appearance (5 point calipers said 17% or so, 3 point, 15, scales 17.5). I am aiming for 11% though because of the weird body fat distribution I have (and my loose skin on the stomach, that fat area needs to be burned into to see what happens with the skin, really I just want to be able to tuck in shirts and not have an obvious handful of fat there ).

Worth considering adding in some body fat % measurements for you soon though, imo.


----------



## Red October

I keep alternating between periods of dedication, focus, and making lots of progress and periods where I'm doing nothing and ignoring diet for weeks at a time.


Still, I'm making overall long-term progress, since I lose more in the diet periods than I gain when I'm off the diet. I'm down roughly 15kg in the last 12 months.


----------



## Crisigv

Today was my weigh in day. Down another 1.4 pounds since last Sunday. Still just trying to eat right, but I know I have to incorporate exercise soon to see better results. Either way, I'm happy with it.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Was browsing through my old imgur and found this image, quite fun :b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, get some cheap calipers and do a 5 or 7 point body fat test, see what % you are, that will be a lot more useful than a bmi type thing. It will also see you further because you can enter into a muscle building phase and won't freak out when you start gaining weight (as you will need to) .
> 
> Anywhere between 10-20% is fine tbh, though if you do plan to gain muscle, get as close to 11% as you can (better hormonal environment for putting on muscle rather than fat).
> 
> I actually think that (weirdly) my electronic scales are probably pretty close to my body fat levels based on appearance (5 point calipers said 17% or so, 3 point, 15, scales 17.5). I am aiming for 11% though because of the weird body fat distribution I have (and my loose skin on the stomach, that fat area needs to be burned into to see what happens with the skin, really I just want to be able to tuck in shirts and not have an obvious handful of fat there ).
> 
> Worth considering adding in some body fat % measurements for you soon though, imo.


Oh, I have a bf scale. Just not taking measures yet. I can safely assess from all visual and tactile inspection that there is a long way to go, lol. Good advice, regardless.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Today was my weigh in day. Down another 1.4 pounds since last Sunday. Still just trying to eat right, but I know I have to incorporate exercise soon to see better results. Either way, I'm happy with it.


You should be proud. I am.


----------



## SplendidBob

Red October said:


> I keep alternating between periods of dedication, focus, and making lots of progress and periods where I'm doing nothing and ignoring diet for weeks at a time.
> 
> Still, I'm making overall long-term progress, since I lose more in the diet periods than I gain when I'm off the diet. I'm down roughly 15kg in the last 12 months.


Good job 

Yeh, I keep fluctuating between 200-210lbs for the same reason, ends up like little mini bulks and cuts as I am still training. It's far from optimal, but seems to be recomping me slowly.

So long as it's going down over time, it's all good .



Crisigv said:


> Today was my weigh in day. Down another 1.4 pounds since last Sunday. Still just trying to eat right, but I know I have to incorporate exercise soon to see better results. Either way, I'm happy with it.


Well done . 1.4lbs is a great consistent and realistic weight loss.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You should be proud. I am.





splendidbob said:


> Well done . 1.4lbs is a great consistent and realistic weight loss.


Thanks guys. It feels nice to have you guys supporting me. Makes me feel like I should keep going. I want to go all the way this time.


----------



## SplendidBob

I am considering a 48 hour fast this week. Since I no longer am making vlogs for my blog, I am considering making a few quick vids as I go to document hunger and so forth, and I might make some out and about (doubling up as exposure). (This should serve as a further incentive for me to continue, esp if I post the first small one up, then have to continue ).

I need to wait until some crappy potassium supplements arrive though, pretty sure that has been taking a beating with all of the daily short fasts I have been doing (my diet has **** all. Will get some sweet potatos this week and eat a bunch of those).



Crisigv said:


> Thanks guys. It feels nice to have you guys supporting me. Makes me feel like I should keep going. I want to go all the way this time.


 No problem. Nice to have you here and glad to offer any support I can.


----------



## SofaKing

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 202.2
Current - 199.6

I've dipped below the 200 mark!!!...I hope that it won't totally bounce back up, but I don't think so. I've got a business trip this week so I'm going to have to be really on my guard on eating. I'm bringing some exercise clothes, so need to take advantage of the hotel's gym.

I also started week 4 of the C25K program yesterday. I'm worried, though, because my hip started to ache in the exact same way it did before when I had to stop. It just may be this old man can't handle the impact and will have to stick to lower impact cardio. This is a bummer, but reality is reality. I may have to see an orthopedist to really get to the bottom of this, though.


----------



## SplendidBob

@SofaKing congrats mate 

No reason to think it will bounce back, seems in line with your current weight loss. Yeh, my spine sucks and any kind of impact seems to set it off. Knees too. Perhaps you can drop back a week and see if that helps things?


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> @SofaKing congrats mate
> 
> No reason to think it will bounce back, seems in line with your current weight loss. Yeh, my spine sucks and any kind of impact seems to set it off. Knees too. Perhaps you can drop back a week and see if that helps things?


Thanks! I've had it x-rayed and there is a narrowing that may have to be addressed. I rested it for over a year, lol...so we'll see what taking the week off does for it.

I'm getting curious about your fasting plan. I wonder the difference in true fasting versus a VLCD. Have you researched already?

I'm already at a high calorie deficit so didn't know if I'm missing out on other options.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 202.2
> Current - 199.6
> 
> I've dipped below the 200 mark!!!...I hope that it won't totally bounce back up, but I don't think so. I've got a business trip this week so I'm going to have to be really on my guard on eating. I'm bringing some exercise clothes, so need to take advantage of the hotel's gym.
> 
> I also started week 4 of the C25K program yesterday. I'm worried, though, because my hip started to ache in the exact same way it did before when I had to stop. It just may be this old man can't handle the impact and will have to stick to lower impact cardio. This is a bummer, but reality is reality. I may have to see an orthopedist to really get to the bottom of this, though.


Awesome mate. 

I was thinking, try a bike?


----------



## SofaKing

ANX1 said:


> Awesome mate.
> 
> I was thinking, try a bike?


Thanks. Yes, I have two bikes. It's just not as convenient to bike as it is to lace up shoes and go. I also have access to elliptical trainers as well.

I'm not short of options, just lamenting the possible loss of physical freedoms.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SofaKing said:


> Thanks. Yes, I have two bikes. It's just not as convenient to bike as it is to lace up shoes and go. I also have access to elliptical trainers as well.
> 
> I'm not short of options, just lamenting the possible loss of physical freedoms.


You're welcome. 

Oh, ok.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 202.2
> Current - 199.6
> 
> I've dipped below the 200 mark!!!...I hope that it won't totally bounce back up, but I don't think so. I've got a business trip this week so I'm going to have to be really on my guard on eating. I'm bringing some exercise clothes, so need to take advantage of the hotel's gym.
> 
> I also started week 4 of the C25K program yesterday. I'm worried, though, because my hip started to ache in the exact same way it did before when I had to stop. It just may be this old man can't handle the impact and will have to stick to lower impact cardio. This is a bummer, but reality is reality. I may have to see an orthopedist to really get to the bottom of this, though.


Yay, congrats!! Such a good feeling to hit a major milestone like that. Don't strain yourself, just be smart with your workouts. You can do this.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Thanks! I've had it x-rayed and there is a narrowing that may have to be addressed. I rested it for over a year, lol...so we'll see what taking the week off does for it.
> 
> I'm getting curious about your fasting plan. I wonder the difference in true fasting versus a VLCD. Have you researched already?
> 
> I'm already at a high calorie deficit so didn't know if I'm missing out on other options.


At this point mate, carry on doing what you are doing.

If you are getting good weight loss, and are abole to stick with the diet, if it aint broke, don't fix it.

Fasting vs vlcd, both will induce ketosis. Fasting carries the benefits of autophagy (basically recycling of crappy old cells). The main benefit (assuming I can control myself before and after) will be the huge deficit. No particular magic will happen other than making a massive weekly deficit. I will continue to train as per normal.

Timing will be everything. I plan to eat a slightly higher calorie day the day before (~3000), have that meal at 10pm- midnight. Go for an early sleep, then the only challenging time should be the evening of the next day (and getting some sleep).

Will make micro vids to talk about hunger and keep me on track.

The big danger is inhaling 5000 calories after the fast. If I can keep it to 2500, my avg for the week would be nice and low.

Should be a fun experiment .


----------



## Crisigv

So I'm already down a bit since Sunday morning. I'm noticing that trend. The weight drops more between Sunday and Tuesday, but from Tuesday to the next Sunday it doesn't move much. Is that normal to have a particular part of the week where your body just drops the weight? Sundays are my weigh in day for Weight Watchers and Tuesday is my weigh in day for our Family Biggest Loser group.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> So I'm already down a bit since Sunday morning. I'm noticing that trend. The weight drops more between Sunday and Tuesday, but from Tuesday to the next Sunday it doesn't move much. Is that normal to have a particular part of the week where your body just drops the weight? Sundays are my weigh in day for Weight Watchers and Tuesday is my weigh in day for our Family Biggest Loser group.


Yes, weight drops for all kinds of reasons (what you eat / drink / how much salt you have) and so forth. Weight loss is very unreliable over short term because the body can fluctuate 5bs+ for no reason, its why you ahve to not get disconcerted if you weigh in and the scale shows bizarre **** (for example today I was 210lbs, from 206.4 yesterday).

Weighing in at the same time helps, but really you are looking at 2-3 weeks to start worrying something is wrong. (at which pon't, drop calories by 50 per day).

Another area where mental reslience comes into play. It's very easy to get some bloating, weigh heavy, step on the scales, panic, but have actually lost the right annount of fat that week. then you might think you have failed and fall off the diet .

Some people are lucky and lose like clockwork, others, weight loss is spikey (mine is spikey)

The way it might work (nobody is quite sure) that fat cells get depleted of fat, but temporarily fill with water, this means that eh scales dont change and than a couple of weeks later, suddenly you drop 6 lbs lol.

So typical advice is wait a couple of weeks before adjusting, stay strong. I used to use an averaging spreadsheet (both weight and calories) which showed my patterns pretty clearly.

above all else, weight loss is correlated with fat loss, but it can be other things too, so just take weight with a pinch of salt (in the short term at least).

If you run into any snags, either post here or gimme a shout and I will do my best to help. 

Keep going Crisi, am proud of ya


----------



## Crisigv

splendidbob said:


> Yes, weight drops for all kinds of reasons (what you eat / drink / how much salt you have) and so forth. Weight loss is very unreliable over short term because the body can fluctuate 5bs+ for no reason, its why you ahve to not get disconcerted if you weigh in and the scale shows bizarre **** (for example today I was 210lbs, from 206.4 yesterday).
> 
> Weighing in at the same time helps, but really you are looking at 2-3 weeks to start worrying something is wrong. (at which pon't, drop calories by 50 per day).
> 
> Another area where mental reslience comes into play. It's very easy to get some bloating, weigh heavy, step on the scales, panic, but have actually lost the right annount of fat that week. then you might think you have failed and fall off the diet .
> 
> Some people are lucky and lose like clockwork, others, weight loss is spikey (mine is spikey)
> 
> The way it might work (nobody is quite sure) that fat cells get depleted of fat, but temporarily fill with water, this means that eh scales dont change and than a couple of weeks later, suddenly you drop 6 lbs lol.
> 
> So typical advice is wait a couple of weeks before adjusting, stay strong. I used to use an averaging spreadsheet (both weight and calories) which showed my patterns pretty clearly.
> 
> above all else, weight loss is correlated with fat loss, but it can be other things too, so just take weight with a pinch of salt (in the short term at least).
> 
> If you run into any snags, either post here or gimme a shout and I will do my best to help.
> 
> Keep going Crisi, am proud of ya


Yeah, I wasn't really worried. Just found it funny that I was consistently losing more weight between the same days, every week. All that matters is that the weight is dropping. I'm not discouraged yet. Thanks!


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, I wasn't really worried. Just found it funny that I was consistently losing more weight between the same days, every week. All that matters is that the weight is dropping. I'm not discouraged yet. Thanks!


I have a TMI item involving waste production timing...I'll leave it at that.


----------



## komorikun

Let's see if cutting out alcohol will cause any weight loss.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> Let's see if cutting out alcohol will cause any weight loss.


It's helped me...I'm less likely to eat something that goes along with the drink that I shouldn't have either.


----------



## Tomatmacka

komorikun said:


> Let's see if cutting out alcohol will cause any weight loss.


How much do you drink? If I remembered correctly, a beer is like a soft drink when it comes to calories. The stronger it gets, the more calories. Something I was disappointed at when I started to like alcohol and drink it now and then. Calorie count just flies away if you're not careful... :/


----------



## Crisigv

Weighed myself this morning for no reason. I'm 17 pounds down!! Wow. I think that's a better number than my first ever try with WW. Although I started at a much higher number this time around. Onward!!


----------



## komorikun

SofaKing said:


> It's helped me...I'm less likely to eat something that goes along with the drink that I shouldn't have either.


Actually alcohol kind of deadens my appetite.



Tomatmacka said:


> How much do you drink? If I remembered correctly, a beer is like a soft drink when it comes to calories. The stronger it gets, the more calories. Something I was disappointed at when I started to like alcohol and drink it now and then. Calorie count just flies away if you're not careful... :/


It varies but I'm guessing 1-2 bottles of wine a week. For a few months I was drinking cider frequently.


----------



## Tomatmacka

komorikun said:


> It varies but I'm guessing 1-2 bottles of wine a week. For a few months I was drinking cider frequently.


Yeah, that's a lot of calories, or plenty enough to have an effect on you if you're trying to lose some weight.


----------



## SplendidBob

204.6 lbs this afternoon. Down a good amount but afternoon weigh in so probably a couple fo lbs higher than that.

Just binged like a lunatic, but on those 310 calorie tubs of ice cream (hurraah, not eve over maintenance).


----------



## Tomatmacka

Okay. I'm down to 73.5 kg. Give or take. Going hungry a bit more than usual but that was expected. Starting to get used to it. Hopefully I didn't just ruin everything by saying that. 

At this speed I can already see the finish line.


----------



## Crisigv

Down 4 pounds from last Sunday. Just over 17 pounds in total. Long way to go.


----------



## SplendidBob

Weighed in at 206.4 (2lbs up from the other day but I knew that was a freak). Very happy to be around 4lbs down atm. Every lb at my body fat levels starts making a big visual difference so its good stuff .

Also my body seems to be getting used to the lower calories, finally.



Tomatmacka said:


> Okay. I'm down to 73.5 kg. Give or take. Going hungry a bit more than usual but that was expected. Starting to get used to it. Hopefully I didn't just ruin everything by saying that.
> 
> At this speed I can already see the finish line.


Good stuff 



Crisigv said:


> Down 4 pounds from last Sunday. Just over 17 pounds in total. Long way to go.


Well done  - just keep it going and you will get there in no time .


----------



## SplendidBob

Also worth pointing out my supplementing regime atm. Basically scarfing down a whole bunch of ****:

1. Decent multivitamin
2. B vitamins
3. Fish oil
4. C & Zinc
5. Extra vitamin D
6. Iron
7. Methyl folate

Am Also taking extra sodium and some potassium tablets.

Will be doing a 48 hour fast this week (with annoying video log), sodium and potassium necessary there for sure. Will see which days I have least stuff on and then time it so my weight training day is the second of the two (so can gobble lots of foods after ).

With long fasts the key is controlling calories post fast tho, its very easy to just eat the lot back afterwards . At current maintenence levels it should be worth a free 1.5-2lbs during the week. Will be interesting to see how tough training is as well .


----------



## Crisigv

splendidbob said:


> Well done  - just keep it going and you will get there in no time .


Thanks


----------



## SplendidBob

Well I binged an extra 1200 cals last night so whoops


----------



## SplendidBob

Body trolling me this morning, 211.2lbs 

4.8lbs overnight.

That means I will probably do the 48 hour fast starting tomorrow @ around 8pm as weight should be back to roughly normal tomorrow. Have to start it after a heavy weights session, pray I can get to sleep that night (will be the hardest job tbh) fast the next day with only mild cardio) another pray i can get to sleep, then the final day should be a piece of piss and finish up with a heavy fasted weights session before breaking the fast.

Should be fun.


----------



## Tomatmacka

splendidbob said:


> Body trolling me this morning, 211.2lbs
> 
> 4.8lbs overnight.
> 
> That means I will probably do the 48 hour fast starting tomorrow @ around 8pm as weight should be back to roughly normal tomorrow. Have to start it after a heavy weights session, pray I can get to sleep that night (will be the hardest job tbh) fast the next day with only mild cardio) another pray i can get to sleep, then the final day should be a piece of piss and finish up with a heavy fasted weights session before breaking the fast.
> 
> Should be fun.


Is it hard to lose weight while building muscles at the same time? The only thing I do atm is walks and nothing else, because it didn't feel right at all mixing those two up. My plan is to lose all the extra weight, 22-25 pounds or more and Then start with the muscles.


----------



## SplendidBob

Tomatmacka said:


> Is it hard to lose weight while building muscles at the same time? The only thing I do atm is walks and nothing else, because it didn't feel right at all mixing those two up. My plan is to lose all the extra weight, 22-25 pounds or more and Then start with the muscles.


If you are new to training esp if overweight you can do both at the same time, otherwise its basically a no, one or the other.

The benefit of resistance training while dieting is hanging onto muscle you have gained during the bulk phase (as well as providing a significant amount of calorie burn during dieting). If you don't have much muscle to hang on to, I wouldn't sweat it too much personally and just concentrate on getting body fat as low as possible (which provides a better hormonal environment for muscle gain).


----------



## Tomatmacka

splendidbob said:


> If you are new to training esp if overweight you can do both at the same time, otherwise its basically a no, one or the other.
> 
> The benefit of resistance training while dieting is hanging onto muscle you have gained during the bulk phase (as well as providing a significant amount of calorie burn during dieting). If you don't have much muscle to hang on to, I wouldn't sweat it too much personally and just concentrate on getting body fat as low as possible (which provides a better hormonal environment for muscle gain).


Yeah, so I've heard. It was nothing for me however. I like it as simple and straightforward as possible. Especially in this case where I've been overweight since childhood. Not extremely much but my belly and man boobs are not something I'm glad to see everyday. My legs are where majority of my muscles are, because I love to run and move myself explosively in a very youthful way. My upper body is lacking bad though, that's where I'm gonna focus on mainly when done with my weight problem.

How's it looking for you, from the start and now, present. You're going plus or minus?


----------



## SplendidBob

Tomatmacka said:


> Yeah, so I've heard. It was nothing for me however. I like it as simple and straightforward as possible. Especially in this case where I've been overweight since childhood. Not extremely much but my belly and man boobs are not something I'm glad to see everyday. My legs are where majority of my muscles are, because I love to run and move myself explosively in a very youthful way. My upper body is lacking bad though, that's where I'm gonna focus on mainly when done with my weight problem.
> 
> How's it looking for you, from the start and now, present. You're going plus or minus?


350lbs -> 190 ->210 ->200 ->210

Currently at 206ish maybe 17% body fat. Lost huge amounts of muscle on the way down, probably about the same body fat now as I was at 190, but muscle has also redistributed a lot from my legs (i.e. I let that wither away to normalish legs) and just work on my upper body.

So this is the final cut back to 11% or so, then will see where I am. Not really looking to gain huge amounts of muscle, just look good and have good functional muscle strength.

Am expecting my current estimate of body fat to be very very wrong though .


----------



## SplendidBob

Uploading my preparatory thoughts re the incoming 48 hour fast. Once this goes up there isn't any backing out now, I am committed. (plus, you guys know me, I love the sound of my own voice ).


----------



## SplendidBob




----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Weighed myself this morning for no reason. I'm 17 pounds down!! Wow. I think that's a better number than my first ever try with WW. Although I started at a much higher number this time around. Onward!!





Crisigv said:


> Down 4 pounds from last Sunday. Just over 17 pounds in total. Long way to go.


You're doing amazing!


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Uploading my preparatory thoughts re the incoming 48 hour fast. Once this goes up there isn't any backing out now, I am committed. (plus, you guys know me, I love the sound of my own voice ).


Good luck! I'm interested in your results.


----------



## SplendidBob

Picked the worst damn day to start this. Woke up feeling absolutely exhausted, neck bad, weight still inexplicably high (212 lol whut?).

Still am in, cos I said I would do it. Expect a ****ing insane water weight drop in a couple of days.

Foods prepared, 

1 pizza. =1000ish cals
1 bag of spinach and frozen bluberries for smoothie (50ish x2)
1 tin of mackerel (220)
1 bag of frozen raspberries (100)
150ml single cream (250)
Tesco small pork pie
Tesco mixed nuts (50g)
50g corned beef

Comes to 2586 calories. 105g protein, 147g fat.

Want the fat high to "prime the pumps" so to speak.

If I don't start feeling better soon though I am going to have 2 days of absolute hell lol.


----------



## Tomatmacka

splendidbob said:


> Picked the worst damn day to start this. Woke up feeling absolutely exhausted, neck bad, weight still inexplicably high (212 lol whut?).
> 
> Still am in, cos I said I would do it. Expect a ****ing insane water weight drop in a couple of days.
> 
> Foods prepared,
> 
> 1 pizza. =1000ish cals
> 1 bag of spinach and frozen bluberries for smoothie (50ish x2)
> 1 tin of mackerel (220)
> 1 bag of frozen raspberries (100)
> 150ml single cream (250)
> Tesco small pork pie
> Tesco mixed nuts (50g)
> 50g corned beef
> 
> Comes to 2586 calories. 105g protein, 147g fat.
> 
> Want the fat high to "prime the pumps" so to speak.
> 
> If I don't start feeling better soon though I am going to have 2 days of absolute hell lol.


Take care of yourself, listen to yourself and take it easy. Good luck to you mate.


----------



## Red October

splendidbob said:


> Uploading my preparatory thoughts re the incoming 48 hour fast. Once this goes up there isn't any backing out now, I am committed. (plus, you guys know me, I love the sound of my own voice ).


Good luck, looking forward to hearing about your experience :yes

I recently had my own first foray into fasting, after coming across the fasting subreddit and thinking 'why not?'. You sound a bit better prepared for it though, I only supplemented with electrolyte tablets crushed up in water (drank about 3 litres per day).

I didn't do any excercise while fasting, and after the first day I would be tired enough after work to fall asleep pretty easily despite the hunger.

I think 12 - 18 hours after you start is when it's worst. After 24h it gets easier and hunger should fade in and out.

Oh yeah, if your stomach starts to hurt, a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar does the trick :yes

I ended my fast with half a bowl of beef broth, then waited an hour and had some eggs. From what I've read, low carb foods post-fast are good for avoiding massive rebound hunger.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You're doing amazing!


I guess so. Thanks


----------



## SplendidBob

Tomatmacka said:


> Take care of yourself, listen to yourself and take it easy. Good luck to you mate.


Thx mate.

Yeh, did a couple of these when I was 300lbs ish, and I typically train daily in a fasted state (I use IF every day almost) so am not expecting any major hiccups). The weight training on the second day I will tread carefully with though, am more concerned about the evening on day 1 as I really struggle to fall asleep hungry. But because I have made this all public there is a big incentive for me to go ahead with it.

If it gets rough though and I start getting super dizzy or something I will just abandon it, its only an experiment after all.



Red October said:


> Good luck, looking forward to hearing about your experience :yes
> 
> I recently had my own first foray into fasting, after coming across the fasting subreddit and thinking 'why not?'. You sound a bit better prepared for it though, I only supplemented with electrolyte tablets crushed up in water (drank about 3 litres per day).
> 
> I didn't do any excercise while fasting, and after the first day I would be tired enough after work to fall asleep pretty easily despite the hunger.
> 
> I think 12 - 18 hours after you start is when it's worst. After 24h it gets easier and hunger should fade in and out.
> 
> Oh yeah, if your stomach starts to hurt, a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar does the trick :yes
> 
> I ended my fast with half a bowl of beef broth, then waited an hour and had some eggs. From what I've read, low carb foods post-fast are good for avoiding massive rebound hunger.


Yeh, I remember the second day being oddly easier than the first from the times I did it before. I think aside from the health benefits (autophagy etc) and the raw fat loss (which I suspect will be harder than I suspect to maintain, my body isn't going to like shedding that much fat that quickly and is going to fight me with hunger lol) it's a good thing to do every so often just to acclimatise yourself when dieting to lower calorie levels. It gives you a mental boost at those times when you are thinking of reaching for that extra piece of pie and can say "hang the **** on Bob, you ate nothing for 48 hours recently, just skip it".

and with so little to go towards my end goal, something like that is no bad thing.

I can also practice my general "tolerance of discomfort" ACT stuff. Hunger counts as well as anything to meditate on.

Now after all this watch me fail 2 hours after eating 2500 calories tonight :lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> I am. Thanks


Fixed that for you


----------



## Tomatmacka

splendidbob said:


> Thx mate.
> 
> Yeh, did a couple of these when I was 300lbs ish, and I typically train daily in a fasted state (I use IF every day almost) so am not expecting any major hiccups). The weight training on the second day I will tread carefully with though, am more concerned about the evening on day 1 as I really struggle to fall asleep hungry. But because I have made this all public there is a big incentive for me to go ahead with it.
> 
> If it gets rough though and I start getting super dizzy or something I will just abandon it, its only an experiment after all..


You're the man, remember that.

Planning on uploading more videos on youtube? I liked your video about those two chickens and that passing cyclist. Wholesome and relaxing to watch.


----------



## SplendidBob

Tomatmacka said:


> You're the man, remember that.
> 
> Planning on uploading more videos on youtube? I liked your video about those two chickens and that passing cyclist. Wholesome and relaxing to watch.


Hah, I might actually.

Here is video 2, I actually finally began the ****ing fast :lol.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm such a sadist watching Food Network and the shows featuring all these decadent comfort foods. Just makes me hungry when I know I have to keep on target.


----------



## komorikun

I don't think I've ever fasted more than 15 hours or so and 8 of those hours were spent sleeping. I get sleepy and super low energy if I don't eat. If I were at home all day I'd probably be able to do 24 hours but not if I had to work or study.


----------



## SplendidBob

24 Hours in:








komorikun said:


> I don't think I've ever fasted more than 15 hours or so and 8 of those hours were spent sleeping. I get sleepy and super low energy if I don't eat. If I were at home all day I'd probably be able to do 24 hours but not if I had to work or study.


It probably depends on how your body is geared up to handle carbs / fats and so on. If you eat very frequently and tend towards higher carbs your body is probably going to get very fatigued if you stop. (not sure how the mechanics work, but you definitely adapt to longer periods without eating in a similar way to how you adapt with lower carbs)

I have been fasting probably 15 hours or so almost every day (give or take a little milk in my coffee) for the last 5 months so today at any rate has been straightforward (actually felt much more energetic probably due to the norepinephrine). Though I did take modafinil when I woke.

Had hunger around normal food time, then it went, starting to get hunger again now (normally eat at this time). This is actually the point where I am expecting it to be trickiest 25 or so hours in). If I can sleep within the next few hours and get 8 hours I won't expect any problems tomorrow.

Incidentally I suspect the long term dizziness problems I have been having were due to low sodium / potassium, since keeping those high I haven't had a problem.

Obviously fasting beyond 24 hours is pretty pointless, other than for just fat loss though.


----------



## foggydream

Day 1: 148 lbs


----------



## Crisigv

foggydream said:


> Day 1: 148 lbs


I wish.

Good luck!!


----------



## SplendidBob

foggydream said:


> Day 1: 148 lbs


Welcome 



Crisigv said:


> I wish.
> 
> Good luck!!


Do you have a goal in mind? What weight would you be super super happy to be at?


----------



## Crisigv

splendidbob said:


> Welcome
> 
> Do you have a goal in mind? What weight would you be super super happy to be at?


I really have no idea since I have never been in shape before. I don't know how my body is at what weight. Maybe high 120s low 130s? But that's probably without toning up? I would like to eventually work out once I gain more confidence.


----------



## foggydream

@ splendidbob 
@ Crisisgv

My goal is 127 to 130 lbs

My diet is water, water and water

I eat one meal the entire day and I drink coffee

It helps me lose about 1 lbs a day so day 20 i will reach my goal


----------



## Crisigv

foggydream said:


> @ splendidbob
> @ Crisisgv
> 
> My goal is 127 to 130 lbs
> 
> My diet is water, water and water
> 
> I eat one meal the entire day and I drink coffee
> 
> It helps me lose about 1 lbs a day so day 20 i will reach my goal


Uh, that doesn't sound very healthy. And is a short term solution.


----------



## foggydream

Crisigv said:


> Uh, that doesn't sound very healthy. And is a short term solution.


Haha, beside feeling a little bit tired, my body is undergoing ketosis or fat burning.

Any solution is a good solution when it comes to weight loss.

I'm getting fed up with see no results


----------



## Crisigv

foggydream said:


> Haha, beside feeling a little bit tired, my body is undergoing ketosis or fat burning.
> 
> Any solution is a good solution when it comes to weight loss.
> 
> I'm getting fed up with see no results


I know the frustration. And to be honest, I think I am starting to lose my appetite. So maybe we will both see some numbers. Good luck, and be healthy.


----------



## foggydream

Crisigv said:


> I know the frustration. And to be honest, I think I am starting to lose my appetite. So maybe we will both see some numbers. Good luck, and be healthy.


My advice is to give up something like red meat, soda, or munchies after dinner.

I honestly told myself to give up making excuses 

Like sleeping late or give into eating when I shouldn't.

I will continue monitoring my progress to let you know how things are working out.

Peace


----------



## foggydream

Day 2: 147 lbs


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> I really have no idea since I have never been in shape before. I don't know how my body is at what weight. Maybe high 120s low 130s? But that's probably without toning up? I would like to eventually work out once I gain more confidence.


Yeh, it's hard to know actually. I had waaaaay more than you to lose, but my "this will be fine" kept going down, then it all changed to adding more muscle, now I am not a huge distance away from where I want to be ideally ideally. I don't think I require vast amounts of muscle (don't like the look), maybe 5-10lbs more muscle than I have now and 20lbs less fat. That should be easy to do in 6 months, but god damn it gets stubborn the closer you get .

I hope you do get to a point where you feel comfortable and happy with your weight though, and I rather hope its higher than you are expecting it to be .



foggydream said:


> @ splendidbob
> @ Crisisgv
> 
> My goal is 127 to 130 lbs
> 
> My diet is water, water and water
> 
> I eat one meal the entire day and I drink coffee
> 
> It helps me lose about 1 lbs a day so day 20 i will reach my goal


I hope some stuff other than water during the meal as well .


----------



## SplendidBob

Broke the fast at 30 hours btw .






Considering how lousy I felt today, that might have been a good thing. Might be due to too much modafinil, or just too much stress of late.

I think I will make an actual vblog tonight, a lot of stuff has been going on.

was 1090 calories when i broke the fast, could have been better could have been worse.

I think I will try one again in a week or two, better preparation this time, no modafinil. Going to try to eat my last meal earlier in the evening then I can just pop the fasting day on one where I get a good nights sleep.


----------



## SplendidBob

204.4 today, interesting.


----------



## SplendidBob

Actually not very since reading back 204.4 is well within the range of water weight fluctuations for me lol. 204-212 with probably only 1lb in fat difference (crazy).

I enjoyed the 30 hour fast though, will definitely do one again soon. Pretty sure I look leaner, if that counts. 

There hasn't been any reduction in strength at all, so that was 1000 calories within the 48 hour window.


----------



## Tomatmacka

splendidbob said:


> Broke the fast at 30 hours btw .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how lousy I felt today, that might have been a good thing. Might be due to too much modafinil, or just too much stress of late.
> 
> I think I will make an actual vblog tonight, a lot of stuff has been going on.
> 
> was 1090 calories when i broke the fast, could have been better could have been worse.
> 
> I think I will try one again in a week or two, better preparation this time, no modafinil. Going to try to eat my last meal earlier in the evening then I can just pop the fasting day on one where I get a good nights sleep.


You did your best and still made some progress even though you didn't finish it like you planned. Kudos and nice job.


----------



## foggydream

Day 3: 148 lbs

Body kinda adjust to the changes so weight fluctuation is normal I guess


----------



## SplendidBob

Tomatmacka said:


> You did your best and still made some progress even though you didn't finish it like you planned. Kudos and nice job.


Thanks. Yeh, calorie average for the week should be nice and low, so some quality fat loss this week .

Might have another bash next week, seems like a much easier way to get deficits than try to be sensible _every_ day.


----------



## SofaKing

I swear that the only value to losing this weight is that I won't be that heavy for the first responders to carry out my body.


----------



## eppe

i was looking for something like this

Start: around 205 lbs
Goal: Lose around 30 lbs by end of November

Got a gym membership that started 2 weeks ago. Only been there once so far cos procrastination and fear.
The challenge for this week and whole of July is to go to the gym on a consistent basis. probs 3x a week will be best for now.


----------



## SplendidBob

I went to a party last night ended up bingeing a bit (ppl at those things tend to be pushers).

4274 cals .

Gonna start weighing in on Mondays now. Have another fast planned next week.



SofaKing said:


> I swear that the only value to losing this weight is that I won't be that heavy for the first responders to carry out my body.


Nooo stay positive 

Its also very easy to forget how you felt when heavier, and not notice how much better you feel lighter, especially if you are having a bad day.



eppe said:


> i was looking for something like this
> 
> Start: around 205 lbs
> Goal: Lose around 30 lbs by end of November
> 
> Got a gym membership that started 2 weeks ago. Only been there once so far cos procrastination and fear.
> The challenge for this week and whole of July is to go to the gym on a consistent basis. probs 3x a week will be best for now.


Welcome 

Your goal seems like a good sensible one


----------



## Tomatmacka

.


----------



## frog0o

Thanks


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> I went to a party last night ended up bingeing a bit (ppl at those things tend to be pushers).
> 
> 4274 cals .
> 
> Gonna start weighing in on Mondays now. Have another fast planned next week.
> 
> Nooo stay positive
> 
> Its also very easy to forget how you felt when heavier, and not notice how much better you feel lighter, especially if you are having a bad day.
> 
> Welcome
> 
> Your goal seems like a good sensible one


I'm still trying. Diet is on track...did some exercise today.

Glad you're still hitting it.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> I'm still trying. Diet is on track...did some exercise today.
> 
> Glad you're still hitting it.


Good stuff .

Just burned a hefty amount of calories at the gym, which is what you shouldn't really do after a bingey day, but it wasn't a super binge so hopefully will be ok.

Also ordered a really cheap fitness tracker thing. Not particularly convinced it will do much w.r.t. measuring calories, but will be useful for pulse rate and sleep.

Am attempting to raise my overall fitness as well. I mean its "ok" from doing lots of slow walking and weights, but not great .

aim for resting pulse rate below 50.


----------



## Crisigv

I didn't lose anything this week. :sigh It is the ol' time of the month though.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I didn't lose anything this week. :sigh It is the ol' time of the month though.


That can make a huge difference. Keep at it and hopefully you'll have a bigger loss to make up for it.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> That can make a huge difference. Keep at it and hopefully you'll have a bigger loss to make up for it.


Yes, you're very right. I'm not discouraged yet. Thanks


----------



## Random person

I'm 5'4 and currently 140 pounds. I want to get to my goal weight of 120 pounds


----------



## Random person

foggydream said:


> Day 3: 148 lbs
> 
> Body kinda adjust to the changes so weight fluctuation is normal I guess


 How tall are you?


----------



## komorikun

At this point I'm too afraid to look at the scale.


----------



## SofaKing

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 199.6 (6/11 weigh in, missed last week)
Current - 194

Diet remains on target, though i do think I'm eating very low calorie on many days. Also, this weigh-in I think is coming in abnormally low due to the cleansing effect of a stomach anomaly, we'll call it, most of yesterday. Not that 5.6 over two weeks isn't unrealistic, but I do think is still a high loss rate for this far in. 34 pounds down and I'd like to shoot for 175 I think so another 20ish.

Got blood work back yesterday...it was fantastic showing improvements over that of last September, even. I still have items that will need further attention, but things are working. Don't know if I'll be able to get off medications or not, but on the right track at least.

I do hate the fact that this will have to be my "lifestyle". I know I should be able to moderate, but I don't know if I can.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 199.6 (6/11 weigh in, missed last week)
> Current - 194
> 
> Diet remains on target, though i do think I'm eating very low calorie on many days. Also, this weigh-in I think is coming in abnormally low due to the cleansing effect of a stomach anomaly, we'll call it, most of yesterday. Not that 5.6 over two weeks isn't unrealistic, but I do think is still a high loss rate for this far in. 34 pounds down and I'd like to shoot for 175 I think so another 20ish.
> 
> Got blood work back yesterday...it was fantastic showing improvements over that of last September, even. I still have items that will need further attention, but things are working. Don't know if I'll be able to get off medications or not, but on the right track at least.
> 
> I do hate the fact that this will have to be my "lifestyle". I know I should be able to moderate, but I don't know if I can.


Great news about the blood work mate. No worries about the high rate of loss, if you aren't experiencing physical symptoms, its all good imo. I guess the only thing possibly worth considering if you are lower calorie is maybe supplementing, but otherwise its all good.

Be great to get off meds, high BP stuff?

Re maintaining its a difficult one for sure. I have kept roughly in my target range (190-210) for a year and a half, but its (as you know) constant rounds of dieting and so forth, but for me trying to improve my physique has kept me in the game, and even us older *******s can pull off some impressive transformations, so its something maybe for you to think about.

Idk though, whatever works .


----------



## SofaKing

I'll pm you...

Thanks for the ongoing encouragement...it is difficult to overcome years of systemic behaviors.


splendidbob said:


> Great news about the blood work mate. No worries about the high rate of loss, if you aren't experiencing physical symptoms, its all good imo. I guess the only thing possibly worth considering if you are lower calorie is maybe supplementing, but otherwise its all good.
> 
> Be great to get off meds, high BP stuff?
> 
> Re maintaining its a difficult one for sure. I have kept roughly in my target range (190-210) for a year and a half, but its (as you know) constant rounds of dieting and so forth, but for me trying to improve my physique has kept me in the game, and even us older *******s can pull off some impressive transformations, so its something maybe for you to think about.
> 
> Idk though, whatever works .


----------



## SplendidBob

dunno what was lost in this thread cos of time incident.

Anyway.

weighed in at 203.8 today, 16.5% on scales (pretty sure my scales body fat just works via weight or something lol). Not my weekly weigh in, just the lowest its been for a while.

Was after a low carb low calorie day though. FODMAP is basically low carb / keto unless you spam potatos or eat gluten free bread or whatever (or eat cerials like a weirdo, haven't even checked those).

Felt like arse this morning though.

It's made me clean up my diet, and since I hate cooking more than life itself I am being forced to make little pre-prepared stuff which I can spam for most of the week. All I am prepared to do for breakfast / lunch on non fasting days is either a few minutes in the microwave or just pick something up, and I won't cook a dinner every single day, so its going to be a nutritionally complete (ish) diet for lazy ****ers like me.

All good fun. Been engrossing myself in the nutrition stuff which I haven't done for a long time (oh I wish I could study and career in it).


----------



## SplendidBob

Weighing in today because as a result of ketosis and low carb (by accident), I just went under 200lbs. 199.8. Only 7lbs or so in a week heh. Feeling exhausted, low mood, all of that stuff. Also not sleeping which isn't helping.

Going to do a potatofest today in a second to replenish glycogen stores. Have some stuff on this week and I need to not be feeling ****ty. Also this FODMAP diet is wreaking havoc with my stomach, maybe too many vegetables (I think I am supposed to limit even the ones that are green), will go and speak to sis today about it.

How are you guys getting on @SofaKing @Crisigv?

Did you step on the scales yet @komorikun?


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Weighing in today because as a result of ketosis and low carb (by accident), I just went under 200lbs. 199.8. Only 7lbs or so in a week heh. Feeling exhausted, low mood, all of that stuff. Also not sleeping which isn't helping.
> 
> Going to do a potatofest today in a second to replenish glycogen stores. Have some stuff on this week and I need to not be feeling ****ty. Also this FODMAP diet is wreaking havoc with my stomach, maybe too many vegetables (I think I am supposed to limit even the ones that are green), will go and speak to sis today about it.
> 
> How are you guys getting on @SofaKing @Crisigv?
> 
> Did you step on the scales yet @komorikun?


Top job mate! Getting to one-derland feels great.

I'm on a plateau currently. 194.2 for last several days. I'm traveling visiting friends and family and without my scale so we'll see what it looks like when I get back.

Hopefully, I'll keep it together dietarily. Did great on a 14 hour drive because I brought almonds, cranberries, and beef jerky to avoid fast food.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Top job mate! Getting to one-derland feels great.
> 
> I'm on a plateau currently. 194.2 for last several days. I'm traveling visiting friends and family and without my scale so we'll see what it looks like when I get back.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll keep it together dietarily. Did great on a 14 hour drive because I brought almonds, cranberries, and beef jerky to avoid fast food.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Heh, actually, I think its way too much loss for me. Muscles looking very flat and have shrunk, so its not ideal. Though am sure a lot of this is water weight, my calories have been very low (when considering exercise), and I am going to run into difficulties soon hormonally and so forth.

Will up carbs today, up brotein. Been drinking at least a gallon of water a day, a bunch of potassium and sodium and pretty sure I am super dehydrated too.

I expect my real weight to be around 204/205 ish.

Resisting the junk food was great mate . Remember if weight as gone up, it probably cant be that much fat (its hard to do much damage there in a few days, but you can put on a bunch of water weight easily).


----------



## SofaKing

Thanks...for me, it's psychological warfare.

A victory already...In a suburb where you assume you drive everywhere, I walked the 2.1 miles in 37 minutes to meet my brother for coffee. Humid af at 6 in the morning, though.


splendidbob said:


> Heh, actually, I think its way too much loss for me. Muscles looking very flat and have shrunk, so its not ideal. Though am sure a lot of this is water weight, my calories have been very low (when considering exercise), and I am going to run into difficulties soon hormonally and so forth.
> 
> Will up carbs today, up brotein. Been drinking at least a gallon of water a day, a bunch of potassium and sodium and pretty sure I am super dehydrated too.
> 
> I expect my real weight to be around 204/205 ish.
> 
> Resisting the junk food was great mate . Remember if weight as gone up, it probably cant be that much fat (its hard to do much damage there in a few days, but you can put on a bunch of water weight easily).


----------



## Crisigv

I'm glad you guys are sticking with it so long, despite setbacks. It's hard to get into the right mindset. I'm happy I'm not doing it alone. I stepped on the scale just now, and I'm down 5lbs from last Sunday. Some of it is probably bouncing back from the time of the month, but still I'm super happy. Took my grandmother out for dinner yesterday to a Chinese buffet. I tried to make good choices, and didn't seem to affect me, so yay!!! I haven't weighed this 'low' in a while. Starting to check myself out in the mirror a bit more, lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> I'm glad you guys are sticking with it so long, despite setbacks. It's hard to get into the right mindset. I'm happy I'm not doing it alone. I stepped on the scale just now, and I'm down 5lbs from last Sunday. Some of it is probably bouncing back from the time of the month, but still I'm super happy. Took my grandmother out for dinner yesterday to a Chinese buffet. I tried to make good choices, and didn't seem to affect me, so yay!!! I haven't weighed this 'low' in a while. Starting to check myself out in the mirror a bit more, lol.


Amazing, well done


----------



## Red October

I haven't really been documenting my on-and-off weight loss attempts, but I'm going to try another fast this week (I did a 60 hour one a few weeks ago that went quite well); this time I'm aiming for 120 hours.


I'll be limiting myself to:
-Water (3+ litres per day)
-Electrolyte tablets to add to the water
-A magnesium and multivitamin tablet


After the fast I'll be transitioning to a low carbohydrate diet to limit rebound binging.


----------



## SplendidBob

Red October said:


> I haven't really been documenting my on-and-off weight loss attempts, but I'm going to try another fast this week (I did a 60 hour one a few weeks ago that went quite well); this time I'm aiming for 120 hours.
> 
> I'll be limiting myself to:
> -Water (3+ litres per day)
> -Electrolyte tablets to add to the water
> -A magnesium and multivitamin tablet
> 
> After the fast I'll be transitioning to a low carbohydrate diet to limit rebound binging.


Damn, 120 hours is pretty epic, good luck . Low carb should be easy after that too.


----------



## Crisigv

splendidbob said:


> Amazing, well done


Thanks


----------



## SplendidBob

Had a day without logging after the disaster of the FODMAP (read, massive stomach problems) diet. Have some stuff to do early this week which will be a test for the neck and an indication as to what I will be able to handle re this possible MSc. Needed to replenish my powers.

I intend to whip out multiple broscience tools next week though, as some of them worked rather well this week. Stacking broscience

1. Get the FODMAP thing right, probably low carb too. 
2. Won't combine fats and carbs (other than vegetables) in the same meal
3. Carb back loading (lolol)
4. Fasting
5. Trained fasting.
6. Massive water.

After today, weight prediction 204lbs tomorrow.


----------



## I can live through this

I'll join ya, gained a lot recently so I'm trying to get back on track.


Weight: 64kg (141lbs)

Goal: 52kg (114lbs)
Lightest: 55kg, last year.


Good luck everyone!


----------



## SofaKing

I can live through this said:


> I'll join ya, gained a lot recently so I'm trying to get back on track.
> 
> Weight: 64kg (141lbs)
> 
> Goal: 52kg (114lbs)
> Lightest: 55kg, last year.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Welcome and good luck. You have experience being at your target so your body can recover nicely.

I'm visiting my parents for one to two weeks. It's difficult when you leave the comfort of your "home kitchen" and routines. You don't have as much control over anything, but trying. I don't even have my scale to keep myself in check.

I've had no binges and even still eating sensibly dining out.

Fingers crossed for a loss or breaking even.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Welcome and good luck. You have experience being at your target so your body can recover nicely.
> 
> I'm visiting my parents for one to two weeks. It's difficult when you leave the comfort of your "home kitchen" and routines. You don't have as much control over anything, but trying. I don't even have my scale to keep myself in check.
> 
> I've had no binges and even still eating sensibly dining out.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a loss or breaking even.


You can do it!!


----------



## SplendidBob

I ate a lot yesterday. Felt I needed it though, so much psychological stress given the recent stuff with my old friend. It's also triggered an OCD which seems to be hanging around this time, so that isn't ideal.

Will try to get back to my routine today, try to focus on getting stuff done etc, and back onto properly logging.

Will weigh in after a shower to show the effect of water weight (202 lbs yesterday).



I can live through this said:


> I'll join ya, gained a lot recently so I'm trying to get back on track.
> 
> Weight: 64kg (141lbs)
> 
> Goal: 52kg (114lbs)
> Lightest: 55kg, last year.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Good luck 
@SofaKing it should be ok, even if you do overeat a little remember water weight will be most of it.


----------



## NotFullyHere

This is a cool thread! I'm very encouraged to see others busy at getting back in shape.  

I just began a vegetable-only diet yesterday(I'm a huge carbs & meat, fan) and I'm combining it with meditation to get rid of some of my usual cravings. Though the ultimate goal is to overcome SA/APD/depression through these meditation techniques, my weight needs more immediate attention, atm: 

I'm 5'7'' and weigh a little above 100kg(220lbs). My weight 3 years ago used to be at about 83kg(183lbs). I was 75kg(165lbs) before I began lifting weights in high school. My goal weight is 78 to 80kg(172lbs to 176lbs) in the fastest time possible(2-3 months?). I'll be taking pictures and keeping record of my progress.

All the best, guys!

NFH


----------



## SplendidBob

NotFullyHere said:


> This is a cool thread! I'm very encouraged to see others busy at getting back in shape.
> 
> I just began a vegetable-only diet yesterday(I'm a huge carbs & meat, fan) and I'm combining it with meditation to get rid of some of my usual cravings. Though the ultimate goal is to overcome SA/APD/depression through these meditation techniques, my weight needs more immediate attention, atm:
> 
> I'm 5'7'' and weigh a little over 100kg(220lbs). My weight 3 years ago used to be at about 83kg(183lbs). I was 75kg(165lbs) before I began lifting weights in high school. My goal weight is 78 to 80kg(172lbs to 176lbs) in the fastest time possible(2-3 months?). I'll be taking pictures and keeping record of my progress.
> 
> All the best, guys!
> 
> NRH


Good luck . That's a lot of weight to try to drop so fast though, be careful .


----------



## SplendidBob

Looks like I dodged weight gain. 201.8. 

I credit the apple cider vinegar drink I have been drinking due to broscience .


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Looks like I dodged weight gain. 201.8.
> 
> I credit the apple cider vinegar drink I have been drinking due to broscience .


Fan of the ACV? I have some at home for recipes, but haven't yet tried it for health purposes.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Fan of the ACV? I have some at home for recipes, but haven't yet tried it for health purposes.


It probably doesn't really do anything, I just have been in a deficit, but its one of those superstitious things where if something is working (and I seem to be losing weight easily for some reason atm) I will keep on doing it . Definitely broscience though.


----------



## NotFullyHere

splendidbob said:


> Good luck . That's a lot of weight to try to drop so fast though, be careful .


Thank you! Will do.:smile2:


----------



## John006

My weight is 150 kgs how I can loose my weight without surgery.


----------



## SofaKing

John006 said:


> My weight is 150 kgs how I can loose my weight without surgery.


There's many styles of dieting out there, but it all comes down to the one you can stick to, i.e. keto, low carb, paleo, etc., and ultimately comes down to caloric deficits even if some diets have more metabolic manipulation.

I believe that it's perfectly ok to use any diet to lose weight as long as you ate forming good practices to maintain a loss after.

Journaling food intake can be helpful to be mindful of what you're consuming.

Exercise is a plus, but don't let it deter you from losing weight by diet alone.

For me, it tskes obsessive focus to create early success and build motivation and momentum...and addressing the mental/emotional relationship with food.

You can do this...I was once close to that heavy.


----------



## SplendidBob

John006 said:


> My weight is 150 kgs how I can loose my weight without surgery.


Most guaranteed way:

1. Create an account at myfitnesspal.com
2. Weigh and log your food
3. Eat the amount specified on MFP for a couple of weeks
4. Adjust calories down if you aren't losing enough

 (in a nutshell).

The way you lose it is easy, actually doing it is more difficult .


----------



## NotFullyHere

How's it going everyone?

A little update from me:
So far so good, I'm losing about 1lbs daily. However, I switched from vegetables-only to a carnivorous diet on the third day. 

Mentally, I'm definitely thinking less negatively so I'm really liking that part of this diet, so far. My depression was the main factor that drove me to eat a lot, so I'm pretty amazed at how less I'm eating now and feeling satisfied; meditation also seems to help with self-control in general.

I'll be watching my overall health more closely over the next few weeks, my body is still adjusting to this new diet so I can't be sure about anything until I've been on it for at least a month. I'm keeping a journal to track some of the finer details, as well.

Good luck to us all!

NFH


----------



## Crisigv

No change in weight since last Sunday. Didn't stray. I'm going to remain optimistic because I did lose 5 pounds last week. So it seems normal that the week after would be minimal. If by next Sunday I still don't change, then I'll re-evaluate my food. Next summer I promise myself that I will be brave enough to wear shorts.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> No change in weight since last Sunday. Didn't stray. I'm going to remain optimistic because I did lose 5 pounds last week. So it seems normal that the week after would be minimal. If by next Sunday I still don't change, then I'll re-evaluate my food. Next summer I promise myself that I will be brave enough to wear shorts.


Yup, fat loss, really is going to be capped at 1-2lbs per week, but it usually doesn't come off in nice neat chunks (some weird **** happens like the fat cells get filled with water and then suddenly, boom, a bunch gets dropped at once).

If you absolutely hit a wall you can log calories (at least for a brief period) which will practically guarantee loss (I can't lose without doing this).

In fact, I stopped logging and have gained weight  - though it should mostly be water weight. So I am doing another fast, I hope, if I can make it through tonight. Then back onto logging for me .


----------



## NotFullyHere

I came across this video a while back on how to avoid the plateu effect: intermittent fasting.


----------



## Crisigv

splendidbob said:


> Yup, fat loss, really is going to be capped at 1-2lbs per week, but it usually doesn't come off in nice neat chunks (some weird **** happens like the fat cells get filled with water and then suddenly, boom, a bunch gets dropped at once).
> 
> If you absolutely hit a wall you can log calories (at least for a brief period) which will practically guarantee loss (I can't lose without doing this).
> 
> In fact, I stopped logging and have gained weight  - though it should mostly be water weight. So I am doing another fast, I hope, if I can make it through tonight. Then back onto logging for me .


I appreciate your advice. But according to my mother, it wasn't good enough. I should have lost weight.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> I appreciate your advice. But according to my mother, it wasn't good enough. I should have lost weight.


Ugh, sorry you experienced that. That kind of attitude is _totally_ counterproductive (and completely wrong).

3500 calories in a lb of fat (more or less). So lets say your maintenance is 2000 per day. 1lb a week from diet alone = 3500/7 = 500 calories per day deficit, that takes you down to 1500 (1lb per week), 1000 calories reduction = 1000 calories per day. 2lbs per week will be literally halfing (or close to it) the amount of food you eat, which is very very tough to do. My maintenance is probably 3200 or so (exercise included), so I can cut 2lbs a lot easier (even though I don't). But yeh, that is just physics, laws of the universe stuff lol.

I know you didn't want this, but I need to make the point. Listen to Bob, not mother .

But also, criticism and negativity when dieting never, ever, ever, ever work. It's a totally sucky thing to experience as it usually has the exact opposite effect, because us people who struggle with food, if you make us feel bad, we turn to food, and if its not enough "then what's the point?".

But you are doing amazingly well, so please just try to do your best to ignore things like that and try to keep yourself as positive as you can about it all.


----------



## Crisigv

splendidbob said:


> Ugh, sorry you experienced that. That kind of attitude is _totally_ counterproductive (and completely wrong).
> 
> 3500 calories in a lb of fat (more or less). So lets say your maintenance is 2000 per day. 1lb a week from diet alone = 3500/7 = 500 calories per day deficit, that takes you down to 1500 (1lb per week), 1000 calories reduction = 1000 calories per day. 2lbs per week will be literally halfing (or close to it) the amount of food you eat, which is very very tough to do. My maintenance is probably 3200 or so (exercise included), so I can cut 2lbs a lot easier (even though I don't). But yeh, that is just physics, laws of the universe stuff lol.
> 
> I know you didn't want this, but I need to make the point. Listen to Bob, not mother .
> 
> But also, criticism and negativity when dieting never, ever, ever, ever work. It's a totally sucky thing to experience as it usually has the exact opposite effect, because us people who struggle with food, if you make us feel bad, we turn to food, and if its not enough "then what's the point?".
> 
> But you are doing amazingly well, so please just try to do your best to ignore things like that and try to keep yourself as positive as you can about it all.


My family is being honest. I have to listen to them. She said because I'm still big, I should have lost. I obviously did something wrong last week.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> My family is being honest. I have to listen to them. She said because I'm still big, I should have lost. I obviously did something wrong last week.


Spewing factual errors is not honesty, it's ignorance...and especially damaging ignorance. Bodies plateau as well...mine has behaved in the EXACT same manner and then I experience a larger drop than expected subsequently.

You're doing amazing...and don't let ANYONE tell you otherwise.


----------



## mindfulmarc

I have been taking Ashwagandha as a supplement to help with my anxiety. One of the known benefits of the herb is thyroid regulation, so it's also been helping me lose weight which is kinda cool.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Spewing factual errors is not honesty, it's ignorance...and especially damaging ignorance. Bodies plateau as well...mine has behaved in the EXACT same manner and then I experience a larger drop than expected subsequently.
> 
> You're doing amazing...and don't let ANYONE tell you otherwise.


Thanks. I guess I'm always expecting the worst.


----------



## I can live through this

Been a week since I started and my weight today is 63.5 (139 lbs) lol
I expected a much bigger drop because I practically cut (nearly) all carbs and sweets and ate small portions of meals I used to eat. But I guess a loss is a loss and I should try harder next week. 

I tried weighing myself every day but the changes were more drastic (I lost 2 pounds then somehow gained 3 the following day) it was a bit demotivating.


----------



## SplendidBob

Made it through the night of the first fast day. Got horrible restless legs last night though (which I seem to get now and is part of the reason I struggle sleeping), but fasting seems to kick it off big style. I also probably didn't eat too many calories yesterday as I had some nuts and a single meal (maybe sub 2k).

I have literally nothing on today so that's good. Have to get up very early for some stuff tomorrow though, which is bad. But I will take some stuff to help me sleep tonight which could backfire (as anything that helps me sleep also makes me binge so yeh lol). If I make it through the night, then its easymode tomorrow as I can pop a modafinil during the day.

Drug assisted fasting (not recommended). I am an idiot. Don't copy me .


----------



## SplendidBob

*About Expectations*

Just a quick post regarding expectations of weight loss (it's very important people understand this, lest they get disappointed and give up).

Remember a lb of fat is something like 3500 calories. Maintenance for women is usually 1500-2000, for men its 2000-2500. So if you are eating say 2000 calories a day, and you cut half your food, you can only lose 2lbs a week max (from diet alone). If you are a woman, around 5 ft 7 and not very overweight, your maintenance will be say 1600. That makes 2lbs a week practically impossible because you would need to eat 600 per day.

If your maintenance is higher (like me, at 3000+) cutting 1k calories is easier, but its still very difficult, I find 2k calories basically agony because my hunger levels went up as my maintenance did.

So yeh, expect 1-2lbs per week of fat loss (anything else is water fluctuations). TheWelshOne who calorie logged to absolute perfection I think ate at 1000-1100 calories (maintenance calculated at 2300 or so before she began) lost around 1kg 2.2lbs per week for a very long time, like clockwork, which almost perfectly matches up the expected weight loss. Losing more than this (going sub 1k) would be incredibly difficult (and non productive in the long run).

During my big weight loss my average over the years (150lbs lost) was I think around 1lb per week (including the times where I gained a bit back, then got back on the wagon).

A bit also about maintenance. Mine dropped from 3000 - 2500 ish during this weight loss. It is over 3k now, despite being only 10lbs from that low point because I gained muscle and do a tonne of exercise. Muscle helps maintenance but only if its actively used (but its why weight training is so good for maintaining). Things that affect maintenance:

1. Sex (womens maintenance is lower, its also harder for them to lose weight cos of hormonal weirdyness).
2. Height
3. Weight
4. Muscle mass
5. Activity levels
6. Various weird biological variations
7. Conditions such as PCOS

Weird outpouring of stuff re weight loss because fasted and caffeined and it makes me weird lol.


----------



## SofaKing

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 194 (6/25 weigh in, missed last week)
Current - *188.6*

I've hit the 40lb mark and broken through a weight decade. It was stressful since I plateau'd for a week at 194.2 (week of 6/25), but clearly broke through that. I was concerned about the week I spent with family and friends, but due to weight gain paranoia, really restricted my calories. I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing, but on some days I know I was in the VLCD territory, but wasn't ravenous, so I didn't eat every meal. I am now relieved to be back in my home court with control over the grocery shopping, food preparation, and minimal distraction for dining out.

i do think this morning's weigh in will bounce up a bit since yesterday's was 190.4 and I was hoping for a sub-190 number before posting. Regardless, I know my body can do this.

At 185, I'll be officially "normal" weight according to the incredibly inaccurate BMI scale, but I'm not stopping there.

170s...here I come!


----------



## I can live through this

Thanks splendidbob, your post made me reconsider my expectations. I went through several diets in my life (used to be double my current weight) and remember it being easier and quicker (probably remembering just the good parts...) but you're right, severe weight loss isn't positive either, even if most of us just want to get it over with as quickly as possible, our bodies need time to adjust. 



Congrats SofaKing! Keep it up


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 194 (6/25 weigh in, missed last week)
> Current - *188.6*
> 
> I've hit the 40lb mark and broken through a weight decade. It was stressful since I plateau'd for a week at 194.2 (week of 6/25), but clearly broke through that. I was concerned about the week I spent with family and friends, but due to weight gain paranoia, really restricted my calories. I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing, but on some days I know I was in the VLCD territory, but wasn't ravenous, so I didn't eat every meal. I am now relieved to be back in my home court with control over the grocery shopping, food preparation, and minimal distraction for dining out.
> 
> i do think this morning's weigh in will bounce up a bit since yesterday's was 190.4 and I was hoping for a sub-190 number before posting. Regardless, I know my body can do this.
> 
> At 185, I'll be officially "normal" weight according to the incredibly inaccurate BMI scale, but I'm not stopping there.
> 
> 170s...here I come!


Amazing job! Making it look easy...even though it's not.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Amazing job! Making it look easy...even though it's not.





I can live through this said:


> Congrats SofaKing! Keep it up





splendidbob said:


> Just a quick post regarding expectations of weight loss (it's very important people understand this, lest they get disappointed and give up).


Thanks for everyone's support and special shout out to Bob for his continued cheer-leading and sage advice. As we all know with SA, it's a war against our brains...losing weight is no different. Whatever it takes to overcome your mind's tendencies is the focus. There are so many ways to achieve the basic aspects of losing weight and to do it in a safe manner. *Pick yours and don't let anyone argue you out of it.*

Losing weight is a big challenge and keeping your mind motivated once you lose the weight is an even bigger challenge.

You can trick your brain...you can even get it working in your favor... small victories makes momentum leading to the larger victories.

We got this.


----------



## Tuan Jie

Hi guys,

I'm on the other side of the spectrum and considering to gain some weight in a healthy way. I know virtually nothing about fitness and what not and would like to read up on the basics. It would probably take a study to separate the facts from the fiction. Do you know of a good place online to start? I'd be interested in a sane version, more like a gradual shift which can be incorporated into daily life and perhaps taken up a notch in time. 

Keep it going guys!


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 194 (6/25 weigh in, missed last week)
> Current - *188.6*
> 
> At 185, I'll be officially "normal" weight according to the incredibly inaccurate BMI scale, but I'm not stopping there.
> 
> 170s...here I come!


That is dedication! Congrats and keep it going :smile2:

Aiyaiyai, I have to lose 50lbs more to be in the, heaviest, healthy weight zone lol


----------



## NotFullyHere

splendidbob said:


> Made it through the night of the first fast day...
> 
> But I will take some stuff to help me sleep tonight which could backfire (as anything that helps me sleep also makes me binge so yeh lol).


1st and 2nd nights are usually the hardest for me so good luck! I hope the sleep medication doesn't break your fast &#129310;

NHF


----------



## SofaKing

NotFullyHere said:


> That is dedication! Congrats and keep it going :smile2:
> 
> Aiyaiyai, I have to lose 50lbs more to be in the, heaviest, healthy weight zone lol


Thanks!

It really is a journey...and one that doesn't have to be continuous. If you need to take a break and simply maintain a loss before resuming, that's ok too. When I used to jog and was really struggling, I'd just look ahead on the road and promise myself to run to the next driveway, phone/electrical pole, etc. At that point, I'd agree to go another, but if I had to stop/walk, I would too.

I know that some of us with SA deal with the mental extremes, i.e. all or nothing, obsessive vs ambivalent, etc. Go with what your brain works best with.


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It really is a journey...and one that doesn't have to be continuous. If you need to take a break and simply maintain a loss before resuming, that's ok too. When I used to jog and was really struggling, I'd just look ahead on the road and promise myself to run to the next driveway, phone/electrical pole, etc. At that point, I'd agree to go another, but if I had to stop/walk, I would too.
> 
> I know that some of us with SA deal with the mental extremes, i.e. all or nothing, obsessive vs ambivalent, etc. Go with what your brain works best with.


Great mentality, @SofaKing!

I felt really **itty yesterday so I added a little more fats to my meals to get my mood up. Still lost half a pound the next day but like you said, it's very important to maintain a positive mindset for the long run.

You can tell from my carnivore diet that I'm definitely the all or nothing type lol

Best!

NFH


----------



## SofaKing

Glad you're adjusting to your diet...sounds basically like the Keto diet. My boss was very successful on it.


NotFullyHere said:


> Great mentality, @SofaKing!
> 
> I felt really **itty yesterday so I added a little more fats to my meals to get my mood up. Still lost half a pound the next day but like you said, it's very important to maintain a positive mindset for the long run.
> 
> You can tell from my carnivore diet that I'm definitely the all or nothing type lol
> 
> Best!
> 
> NFH


----------



## SplendidBob

Thanks guys.

Well my fast ended at about 30 hours again, thanks to benzos. almost fell asleep, brain suddenly work up,"have more benzos lolol", had mroe benzos, ate vast amounts of food (no clue what). Probably 3kish. Not the end of the world as it wont have done any damage (the day before was bad).

Will try again soon lol. Eventually I will nail this ******* .


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Well my fast ended at about 30 hours again, thanks to benzos. almost fell asleep, brain suddenly work up,"have more benzos lolol", had mroe benzos, ate vast amounts of food (no clue what). Probably 3kish. Not the end of the world as it wont have done any damage (the day before was bad).
> 
> Will try again soon lol. Eventually I will nail this ******* .


I admire your dedication.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> I admire your dedication.


lol, trying again immediately


----------



## NotFullyHere

splendidbob said:


> lol, trying again immediately


Wow, you seem quite mentally strong! With my depression, I wouldn't be able to bounce back so fast like that; no way in hell.

Keep going! 

NFH


----------



## SplendidBob

NotFullyHere said:


> Wow, you seem quite mentally strong! With my depression, I wouldn't be able to bounce back so fast like that; no way in hell.
> 
> Keep going!
> 
> NFH


Hah, failed again almost immediately 

Next time  lol


----------



## NotFullyHere

splendidbob said:


> hah, failed again almost immediately :d
> 
> next time  lol


&#128526;&#128077;


----------



## SplendidBob

epic binge twice in a row the benzos ro sleep cause other side effects.

In the other side I got a lovely smile and hello fro attractive Tesco worker who goes down my gym, not all so bad (even thoug i am basiclally in a haze lol)


----------



## NotFullyHere

How's it going guys?


Here's an update from me:

It's been about 8 or 9 days since I started the meat-only diet and things have finally stabilized and I'm feeling really good about this. My weight is on a steady decline everyday so that's pretty awesome! :grin2:


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> epic binge twice in a row the benzos ro sleep cause other side effects.
> 
> In the other side I got a lovely smile and hello fro attractive Tesco worker who goes down my gym, not all so bad (even thoug i am basiclally in a haze lol)


Nice to have an admirer to keep motivated.


NotFullyHere said:


> How's it going guys?
> 
> Here's an update from me:
> 
> It's been about 8 or 9 days since I started the meat-only diet and things have finally stabilized and I'm feeling really good about this. My weight is on a steady decline everyday so that's pretty awesome! :grin2:


Great going!

I'm having another plateau, but I think I need to increase exercise. Now that my BMR is going down as I lose weight, that dietary deficits may not be enough.


----------



## Random person

Do you guys count calories? I have been doing just that for the past few days and It can be a pain... 😕


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> I'm having another plateau, but I think I need to increase exercise. Now that my BMR is going down as I lose weight, that dietary deficits may not be enough.


Let us know how that goes, it'll be very interesting to hear the results. I also heard that intermittent fasting is good for overcoming plateaus but I'm not sure it works.

Best!


----------



## NotFullyHere

Random person said:


> Do you guys count calories? I have been doing just that for the past few days and It can be a pain... &#128533;


I don't. But maybe the other guys do?


----------



## SofaKing

SofaKing said:


> Nice to have an admirer to keep motivated.Great going!
> 
> I'm having another plateau, but I think I need to increase exercise. Now that my BMR is going down as I lose weight, that dietary deficits may not be enough.





NotFullyHere said:


> I don't. But maybe the other guys do?


I used to when I lost a great deal of weight, i.e. 100lbs. It was necessary for me since I was very data driven in my approach to losing weight. Calories in vs calories out. I weighed everything. I wouldn't eat anything I couldn't measure in some reasonable fashion. It was a pain, but really kept me focused.

Now, I still look at calories and just try to keep them as low as reasonably possible, though I don't count them or track them.

*It all comes down to what keeps you motivated.* If journaling what you eat without tracking calories is enough, do that. If coming up with graphs, charts, etc., that shows what you're eating and how it is affecting weight loss, do that.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Nice to have an admirer to keep motivated.Great going!
> 
> I'm having another plateau, but I think I need to increase exercise. Now that my BMR is going down as I lose weight, that dietary deficits may not be enough.


Yeh, maintenance calories depend on the weight you are, so as you have lost so much you probably need to drop food even lower (ugh). The other option is to exercise more, but that can be frustrating because exercise calories are never what you think they are (they are always higher, and they spike calories, so you can eat more as a result).

The ideal is that you gain muscle, and then exercise more, in which case maintenance goes through the roof, but to gain muscle, you need to gain overall weight, so its going to play havok with your mind while you are still dieting.



Random person said:


> Do you guys count calories? I have been doing just that for the past few days and It can be a pain... &#128533;


use myfitnesspal, eat roughly the same meals, then same them and import them, and you can just import the stuff you eat recently regularly.



NotFullyHere said:


> Let us know how that goes, it'll be very interesting to hear the results. I also heard that intermittent fasting is good for overcoming plateaus but I'm not sure it works.
> 
> Best!


There aren't really "plateaus", simply your body is hanging onto water weight, or you are eating enough, IF would work in that respect as it would likely flush out water, but you could achieve the same effect by drinking a gallan and a half of water for a couple of days then reducing to normal over the course of a week. IF is simply a means to better manage hunger in those that struggle with it.


----------



## SplendidBob

My efforts have failed beyond horribly. The attempts to "go to sleep" when fasted using benzos ended up as 3 days of pretty much non stop binging (and that binging i can achieve is legendary. I probably ate 5000 calories in an hour last night alone.) Expecting weight abover 310lbs today.

Christ.

Also shaved my beard which revealed horrible BDD issues, so not in an overly good state of mind atm. Crap.


----------



## SplendidBob

Re calorie counting, cant lose weight without it, impossible for me. My brain deceives me otherwise.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> My efforts have failed beyond horribly. The attempts to "go to sleep" when fasted using benzos ended up as 3 days of pretty much non stop binging (and that binging i can achieve is legendary. I probably ate 5000 calories in an hour last night alone.) Expecting weight abover 310lbs today.
> 
> Christ.
> 
> Also shaved my beard which revealed horrible BDD issues, so not in an overly good state of mind atm. Crap.


Knowing what doesn't work for us is as important as knowing what does.

You'll find the sweet spot.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Knowing what doesn't work for us is as important as knowing what does.
> 
> You'll find the sweet spot.


Yeh, 209 lbs today, and feeling like death. I also slept for about 8 hours during the day yesterday weirdly, and slept regular hours at night, so something weird going on with me.

Back to calorie counting and keeping things relatively healthy. Onwards, and may the goddess of beards grant me with unprecedented growth speed .


----------



## JerryAndSports

I started like 2 days ago because I feel like being a little overweight has contributed majorly to my anxiety and having no energy... im starting at 6'3 226 I'm now down to 223 (probably waterweight)... i wish everybody luck on their journey and hope y'all reach your goals 😝


----------



## Crisigv

Weigh in day today. Down 2 pounds from last Sunday. And just over 23 pounds in total. Getting closer to the next lower set of numbers (lol, I'll give you my weight once I'm happy with it). Been a long time since I've been this low, but I'm still so far away.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Weigh in day today. Down 2 pounds from last Sunday. And just over 23 pounds in total. Getting closer to the next lower set of numbers (lol, I'll give you my weight once I'm happy with it). Been a long time since I've been this low, but I'm still so far away.


That's wonderful. The thing to really celebrate is persevering. Sticking with it is the greatest challenge and accomplishment.


----------



## SofaKing

JerryAndSports said:


> I started like 2 days ago because I feel like being a little overweight has contributed majorly to my anxiety and having no energy... im starting at 6'3 226 I'm now down to 223 (probably waterweight)... i wish everybody luck on their journey and hope y'all reach your goals


Welcome! Nice progress...just keep it up no matter what your body is doing... it'll catch up.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> That's wonderful. The thing to really celebrate is persevering. Sticking with it is the greatest challenge and accomplishment.


Thanks!! I completely agree with you. That's what I regret about the last time I tried years ago. I had lost almost 20 pounds, and I was in the 140s. Man, if I kept going, where I'd be now.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Thanks!! I completely agree with you. That's what I regret about the last time I tried years ago. I had lost almost 20 pounds, and I was in the 140s. Man, if I kept going, where I'd be now.


You'll get there...it will happen.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You'll get there...it will happen.


I hope you're right.


----------



## SofaKing

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 188.6 
Current - 185.6

I'm seeing a strange pattern, though not so strange I guess. I end up with a low weigh-in on Monday, because I'm so concerned about it, I tend to undereat on Sunday's, especially. I did get out for a walk on Saturday and a bike ride on Sunday, though. Probably a bit dehydrated too.

And come tomorrow, the scale will pop up for the next few days and start to go back down again. It'll look like I'm in for a no-loss week, but seems to correct, if not over correct by the the next.

I really should start working on body composition soon, but I simply can't mentally handle any stalls on weight loss, so I guess I'll just stick to this approach for awhile. Even if I look proportionate while standing, there is clearly a lot of belly fat to still lose, so that'll continue to be the focus.


----------



## SplendidBob

Back up to 210. A few days of binging managed to undo pretty much all the work I had done, which sucks. It shouldn't have, but it seems to be sticking around that point. Back to rigorous logging.


----------



## I can live through this

Another week has passed and I'm here again
Last week - 63.5 kg (139)

This week - 64.4 kg (142)



I'll admit I haven't watched myself and had ate a lot of junk, so I'm back to square one. Amazed at how easy it is to gain weight. I really need to start going on walks or something. Keep it up fellows


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Back up to 210. A few days of binging managed to undo pretty much all the work I had done, which sucks. It shouldn't have, but it seems to be sticking around that point. Back to rigorous logging.


Yeah...it's hard. I've always said, it's not for a lack of knowledge in losing weight, it's the will to stick to the plan. You know how to get this done.



I can live through this said:


> Another week has passed and I'm here again
> Last week - 63.5 kg (139)
> 
> This week - 64.4 kg (142)
> 
> I'll admit I haven't watched myself and had ate a lot of junk, so I'm back to square one. Amazed at how easy it is to gain weight. I really need to start going on walks or something. Keep it up fellows


It's easier to gain weight because junk is high in sodium and retains more water than healthy food...so you can lose it as quickly if you get back to cleaner eating and drinking plenty of fluids. I think the exercise is always helpful to increase the caloric deficit, but food choices is always going to cause weight loss more rapidly than exercise can. By all means, if going on walks is a motivator to be healthier in your diet, then you absolutely should.

You can get right back on track.


----------



## SplendidBob

@I can live through this yeh as per [email protected] said, junk good is a sodium fest, and sodium causes your body to retain water.

In order to demonstrate this I once went on a weight loss competition with a friend and in order to ensure I won I did the following:

1. Kept sodium high day one, drank 2 gallons of water
2. Halfed sodium day two, drank 2 gallons of water
3. Halfed sodium day 3, drank 2 gallons
4. Minimum soidum, drank 1 gallon
5. No sodium drank half gallon
6. no sodiun, no water, exercise

The result was 10+lbs of weight loss because the body starts excreting water like crazy, then doesn't slow down in time to account for the reduced water.

Point being (and this will show on the scale this week for me, I would expect a 5lb + drop again) weight !=fat.


----------



## I can live through this

Interesting, thank you guys. I wasn't aware of it. Makes sense because I did eat a lot of savory foods. I'll drink a lot of fluids and limit my sodium intake, hopefully it'll change things for the better


----------



## SofaKing

I can feel it...the urges to eat poorly...I'm under tremendous stress at the moment and while I've done a great job losing weight, that I'm getting serious cravings for decadent items. And unfortunately, it wouldn't be satisfied with just a taste...that it has to come with full indulgence. While there are places to just get a single slice of pizza, it's like I already know that if I don't gorge myself on it, then I wouldn't be satisfied. This kind of thing has an uncertain end.

Grrr... come on will power...keep going.


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> I can feel it...the urges to eat poorly...I'm under tremendous stress at the moment and while I've done a great job losing weight, that I'm getting serious cravings for decadent items. And unfortunately, it wouldn't be satisfied with just a taste...that it has to come with full indulgence. While there are places to just get a single slice of pizza, it's like I already know that if I don't gorge myself on it, then I wouldn't be satisfied. This kind of thing has an uncertain end.
> 
> Grrr... come on will power...keep going.


What diet are you on? I read somewhere recently that cravings are also caused by our microbiome. And since I'm not taking in carbs(ZC diet), maybe that's why my cravings for it is not that strong(knock on wood)?

Still, it's okay to fall down 'cause no one's perfect! :smile2:

Keep going!


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> I can feel it...the urges to eat poorly...I'm under tremendous stress at the moment and while I've done a great job losing weight, that I'm getting serious cravings for decadent items. And unfortunately, it wouldn't be satisfied with just a taste...that it has to come with full indulgence. While there are places to just get a single slice of pizza, it's like I already know that if I don't gorge myself on it, then I wouldn't be satisfied. This kind of thing has an uncertain end.
> 
> Grrr... come on will power...keep going.


Very important mate, if you cave in and binge (and I do this fairly regularly), you realise the scales won't show the actual damage (just the water weight) but we have been through this before I am certain .

At some point though I guess you are going to need to consider how to maintain. I would urge you at some point to have a bash at something like this https://bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/the-full-diet-break.html/ to test the waters. Important you eat at maintenance though (and expect a little gain to begin with), so its not a free for all eating week.

Also at some point consider the gym to gain some muscle mass, its kept me in the game.


----------



## SplendidBob

Binged like crazy the other day, and decided to do a fast (which is usually a horrible idea). Went well though, made it through all of yesterday (some weird stresses helped lol), fell asleep even, but then woke up and had a sandwich so I could sleep again (maybe 300 cals). Continuing today and will go through till midnight, so its a near 48 hour one . or 48 hours with 300 cals. Won't get some of the other health benefits but useful at this point. I kinda want to head to the gym and train but will cause myself misery if I do so this early in the day and dont eat after .


----------



## Crisigv

Down another two pounds. Not much else to say, haven't done anything different. Just happy I've made it this far.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Very important mate, if you cave in and binge (and I do this fairly regularly), you realise the scales won't show the actual damage (just the water weight) but we have been through this before I am certain .
> 
> At some point though I guess you are going to need to consider how to maintain. I would urge you at some point to have a bash at something like this https://bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/the-full-diet-break.html/ to test the waters. Important you eat at maintenance though (and expect a little gain to begin with), so its not a free for all eating week.
> 
> Also at some point consider the gym to gain some muscle mass, its kept me in the game.


So far, I've remained a good boy. I think I may have to cut alcohol again from my diet. i started enjoying some booze on Wednesdays when coworkers go for a city wide happy hour, but that has caused some gout issues, I think.

This week I've been maintaining, not by choice, but that's what my body seems to be doing. I figured last week's weigh in was hyper low due to dehydration.

I donated a bunch of clothing yesterday so hopefully I continue to burn the ships as it were so I don't go back up.

I'll definitely check out your link.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Down another two pounds. Not much else to say, haven't done anything different. Just happy I've made it this far.


So wonderful...such a success story.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> So wonderful...such a success story.


:grin2: Thank you. I'm a work in progress, but I truly do want to be a success story, in my whole life.


----------



## I can live through this

Last week - 64.4 kg (142)
This week - 63.1 kg (139)


Finally, a drop. I'm happy with this
This week is going to be a disaster (there's a wedding and lots of celebrations with plenty of amazing food) I hope I'll manage... I kinda wanna tell myself to take a "short" break because I won't have the chance to eat any those meals in a very long time...


----------



## NotFullyHere

Good to see everyone still going at it!


Before the diet - 215 lbs (97.5kg)
21 days on diet - 203 lbs (92.2kg)

My weight has been lingering in the 92kg range for about a week now, but I've been drinking a lot of water so I'm guessing that probably has something to do with it?

Best!


----------



## SofaKing

I can live through this said:


> Last week - 64.4 kg (142)
> This week - 63.1 kg (139)
> 
> Finally, a drop. I'm happy with this
> This week is going to be a disaster (there's a wedding and lots of celebrations with plenty of amazing food) I hope I'll manage... I kinda wanna tell myself to take a "short" break because I won't have the chance to eat any those meals in a very long time...


Nice loss! Good luck with your week...sometimes all you can do is take a little break and move on beyond it. The key is not letting any setbacks, if there are any, throw you off the entire program.



NotFullyHere said:


> Good to see everyone still going at it!
> 
> Before the diet - 215 lbs (97.5kg)
> 21 days on diet - 203 lbs (92.2kg)
> 
> My weight has been lingering in the 92kg range for about a week now, but I've been drinking a lot of water so I'm guessing that probably has something to do with it?
> 
> Best!


You're doing great. As long as you're eating on your plan, then it's likely your body reaching a new set point and it can take a bit to break through it to continue losing. It happens. I think it may be happening to me, too.


----------



## SofaKing

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 185.6 
Current - 188.2

My first "gain" in the program, though I don't think it's real. Firstly, the 185.6 was a dehydrated low. Secondly, I'm still eating on point and I think there are some other factors in play here including a less than normal movement of food waste, to put it bluntly. (I was at 186.2 yesterday morning) Lastly, as I mentioned in a reply. There is a "set point" theory in weight loss that your body has a set point at which it's weight is naturally maintained until to it reset to a lower point. I hope that is the case here.

I haven't had the same opportunities to exercise this week due to a foot issue, but I hope that's starting to clear up.

All we can do is keep to plan and allow our bodies to recognize that continued loss is what's expected of it!


----------



## NotFullyHere

@SofaKing - I'm gonna try intermittent fasting to break the set point, I'll eat once a day and see how it affects my weight.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Yep, it worked. Weight going down pretty fast. 👍


----------



## SofaKing

crin92 said:


> To be honest i stay in shape by eating a kind of healthy breakfast and walking a lot, i walk like for 2 hours straight a day when i get home from work and it's been really amazing, it's a relaxing way to do some excercise and at the same time dealing my anxiety.


Yes, walking is underrated. Most feel if they're not doing a heavy sweat, that they're not getting the benefits.


----------



## SofaKing

SofaKing said:


> I can feel it...the urges to eat poorly...I'm under tremendous stress at the moment and while I've done a great job losing weight, that I'm getting serious cravings for decadent items. And unfortunately, it wouldn't be satisfied with just a taste...that it has to come with full indulgence. While there are places to just get a single slice of pizza, it's like I already know that if I don't gorge myself on it, then I wouldn't be satisfied. This kind of thing has an uncertain end.
> 
> Grrr... come on will power...keep going.


I've stayed pretty strong despite the fact that my body is at a plateau currently. I did eat a single slice of pizza from our cafeteria today after being completely unimpressed with any of the available choices.

I consider that a win...and I hope it may knock my metabolism loose as well, though usually a cheat/binge does that...let's hope this was enough.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I'm noticing small changes in my body. Like less back fat in my waist area. Unfortunately my pains are no less. I bought a tuna sandwich from the mall yesterday. But I think that was one of the healthy options. And I went right back into my normal routine. I like that I don't fall apart once I have something "bad", like bread.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I guess I'm noticing small changes in my body. Like less back fat in my waist area. Unfortunately my pains are no less. I bought a tuna sandwich from the mall yesterday. But I think that was one of the healthy options. And I went right back into my normal routine. I like that I don't fall apart once I have something "bad", like bread.


Huge victories


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Huge victories


I should be going the other way and trying to give myself a heart attack. Sometimes it all seems pointless. But I guess life's easier when you blend in with everyone else.


----------



## SofaKing

I do share those sentiments some days too...but in your heart, you know you'll be rewarded by keeping on track.


Crisigv said:


> I should be going the other way and trying to give myself a heart attack. Sometimes it all seems pointless. But I guess life's easier when you blend in with everyone else.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I do share those sentiments some days too...but in your heart, you know you'll be rewarded by keeping on track.


Thank you.


----------



## roxslide

I wasn't going to post here because I am not sure I belong, but this week I've been binging like crazy. Not sure why. I think I'll take my vitamins for a week and see if that does anything. 

I got very close to my initial goal weight like 2 ish weeks ago but I'm afraid I might be gaining it back.


----------



## SofaKing

roxslide said:


> I wasn't going to post here because I am not sure I belong, but this week I've been binging like crazy. Not sure why. I think I'll take my vitamins for a week and see if that does anything.
> 
> I got very close to my initial goal weight like 2 ish weeks ago but I'm afraid I might be gaining it back.


Not sure why you wouldn't belong. Part of getting to goal is maintaining it and that's what we all hope to achieve and know that the struggle extends beyond simply losing weight.

We all have different triggers for cheating/binging, etc. While mine are typically emotional or boredom, a lot of others may have a chemical or hormonal trigger for it.

Also...some of us have a mental issue with achieving our goals...since it's difficult to identify with being a fit person and what that may mean over having lifetimes as identifying as an overweight or unhealthy person. Change is difficult, even if it's a change for the better, sometimes.

Hopefully you'll find what's at the root of your concern.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm down another 2 pounds for my weekly weigh in. I'm starting to struggle to find a reason to keep going. It's pointless to try to get better. This is the lowest I've been in so long.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I'm down another 2 pounds for my weekly weigh in. I'm starting to struggle to find a reason to keep going. It's pointless to try to get better. This is the lowest I've been in so long.


You keep going so you can feel the best for the people in your life that love you the most.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Crisigv said:


> I'm down another 2 pounds for my weekly weigh in. I'm starting to struggle to find a reason to keep going. It's pointless to try to get better. This is the lowest I've been in so long.


It seems like you're struggling with depression? Changing my diet to zero carb helped me get rid of my depression.


----------



## SofaKing

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 188.2 
Current - 185.2

Big whoop..I'm now essentially down only 0.4 pounds over two weeks. My body just isn't responding like it used to. Perhaps I should just start doing strength training. At least if I start gaining weight, it'll be for the right reasons.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Before the diet - 215 lbs (97.5kg)
21 days on diet - 203 lbs (92.2kg)
29 days on diet(+intermittent fasting) - 192 lbs (87.2kg)

My weight has been dropping at more than twice the rate since I started intermittent fasting. It's like...magic lol

It is tough on the body though, so I do my best by supplementing with multivitamins and just sticking to the diet. I dreamt about eating a hotdog&#127789; last night and boy did it taste GOOD!!! Mmm-mm!! There was a beggar chasing after me so I ate while running from him. I laughed my *** off when I woke up and thought about it! &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;

@SofaKing - I'm thinking about doing some strength training too(push-ups and sit-ups), after I reach my goal weight. How close are you to your goal weight?


----------



## SofaKing

NotFullyHere said:


> Before the diet - 215 lbs (97.5kg)
> 21 days on diet - 203 lbs (92.2kg)
> 29 days on diet(+intermittent fasting) - 192 lbs (87.2kg)
> 
> My weight has been dropping at more than twice the rate since I started intermittent fasting. It's like...magic lol
> 
> It is tough on the body though, so I do my best by supplementing with multivitamins and just sticking to the diet. I dreamt about eating a hotdog&#127789; last night and boy did it taste GOOD!!! Mmm-mm!! There was a beggar chasing after me so I ate while running from him. I laughed my *** off when I woke up and thought about it! &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> @SofaKing - I'm thinking about doing some strength training too(push-ups and sit-ups), after I reach my goal weight. How close are you to your goal weight?


Great job!

By the scale, I'm probably 10+ pounds shy. From my squishiness, I'm probably further off... we'll still see when and how I transition from a weight to a body composition focus. What I "should" do, though are core exercises regardless so I'm ready to safely take on other strength routines.


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> Great job!
> 
> By the scale, I'm probably 10+ pounds shy. From my squishiness, I'm probably further off... we'll still see when and how I transition from a weight to a body composition focus. What I "should" do, though are core exercises regardless so I'm ready to safely take on other strength routines.


Press on! Only 10lbs more to go. I still have 35+ lbs to lose. :frown2:

I think core exercises is a great way to kick things off. Gyms are too stressful for me so I'll just do what I can at home. :grin2:


----------



## NotFullyHere

I've seem to hit another plateau. Thinking of going for 20-30min walks and a bit of light jogging in the evening.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Yesterday was a setback for me lol.... first football game of the year yesterday and i ate atleast 3k calories.


----------



## SofaKing

I write the following with my own mental struggles in mind. I'm really feeling down and desiring some comfort in the form of food and volumes of it. Whether I do or don't, I'll remain committed to getting back on track after any diversion.



NotFullyHere said:


> I've seem to hit another plateau. Thinking of going for 20-30min walks and a bit of light jogging in the evening.


Anything that keeps you mentally focused is the key. Your body will eventually respond, but only if you stick to your plans.



JerryAndSports said:


> Yesterday was a setback for me lol.... first football game of the year yesterday and i ate atleast 3k calories.


No one given binge is a disaster. It's more mental than anything else. Get back on track with the very next meal, though. Don't cast away the day, week, etc., and "start again on Monday", like I always used to do.


----------



## NotFullyHere

JerryAndSports said:


> Yesterday was a setback for me lol.... first football game of the year yesterday and i ate atleast 3k calories.


The cravings you're experiencing doesn't just come from you, there's over 100 trillion bacteria living in your gut and they probably have more control over what you're eating than you - we have more bacteria in the gut than we have human cells.


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> I write the following with my own mental struggles in mind. I'm really feeling down and desiring some comfort in the form of food and volumes of it. Whether I do or don't, I'll remain committed to getting back on track after any diversion.


You'll be alright and back in no time. Get it sorted and get back, soon!


----------



## SofaKing

NotFullyHere said:


> You'll be alright and back in no time. Get it sorted and get back, soon!


Thanks. So far, I've held it together. Hopefully I can get through my weigh-in Monday.


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> Thanks. So far, I've held it together. Hopefully I can get through my weigh-in Monday.


That's really good to hear! Its a lot of hard work sticking to a diet so that can be quite stressful too.

I had broken through my weight plateau when I woke up this morning, so hopefully I'll shed some pounds in the next week.


----------



## Crisigv

Only down 0.2lbs from last Sunday. The scale was giving me different numbers for 3 minutes straight. I did get some lower numbers, but didn't feel right using one of them. This particular weight showed up three times. Whatever.


----------



## SplendidBob

I am struggling to reduce fat further, my body just doesnt like being below 200-210. It's an ok weight for me, sub 20% body fat, but want to push it lower.

Am going to try 20:4 eating. A larger window that 4 hours will have me easily eating more than daily maintenance, but 4 hours should me ok. Have about 2100 calories planned for that window tonight, so it that's doable it should be np. Window from 8pm to midnight, which means training later and fasted obv.


----------



## SofaKing

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 185.2 
Current - 183.8

While this is a loss from last week's weigh-in, if graphed, it would have shown a pretty drastic change in the pace of loss. So, each pound is going to be a struggle from here on out. It is frustrating since I feel like I'm still sacrificing and that gets challenging when you don't get the payoff.



Crisigv said:


> Only down 0.2lbs from last Sunday. The scale was giving me different numbers for 3 minutes straight. I did get some lower numbers, but didn't feel right using one of them. This particular weight showed up three times. Whatever.


Well, you know that it'll keep going down as it has before. I know that feeling, though, of not getting a result that matches the effort and sacrifice put in.



BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I am struggling to reduce fat further, my body just doesnt like being below 200-210. It's an ok weight for me, sub 20% body fat, but want to push it lower.
> 
> Am going to try 20:4 eating. A larger window that 4 hours will have me easily eating more than daily maintenance, but 4 hours should me ok. Have about 2100 calories planned for that window tonight, so it that's doable it should be np. Window from 8pm to midnight, which means training later and fasted obv.


Keep fighting the good fight.. I do think that they scale may be irrelevant for you at this point, considering your dedication to the gym and that you already have a good BF score. I respect your dedication.


----------



## Crisigv

I think I might be hitting a plateau. It seems like the scale isn't moving and I feel fat again. And it was so close to the next set of 10s. I'm becoming very discouraged. I don't see any point in trying.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I think I might be hitting a plateau. It seems like the scale isn't moving and I feel fat again. And it was so close to the next set of 10s. I'm becoming very discouraged. I don't see any point in trying.


Don't be discouraged. Women have other cyclic reasons to slow weight loss. Your body will respond.

Try to focus on how much better you already feel and not how you're feeling at this moment.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Don't be discouraged. Women have other cyclic reasons to slow weight loss. Your body will respond.
> 
> Try to focus on how much better you already feel and not how you're feeling at this moment.


I guess you're right. It's just so hard, like so many things.


----------



## SplendidBob

Been way out of the game on this of late. Weight up quite a bit. Bingeing. Troubles. Hopefully some sanity will return and I can get where I need to get.


----------



## NotFullyHere

I also went off-track for dinner and breakfast, about 3 days ago. Ate some rice which I wasn't supposed to and gained 2kg(4.4lbs), overnight. Just a moment of weakness due to my weight stalling. But I didn't enjoy the taste of rice like I used to, so the cheating ended up being a positive experience for me: now I know I don't like rice as much as I used to.

Went back on the diet right away and I've added some high intensity interval running(trying to make it a daily, commitment) to burn more energy. Hopefully, this will enable me to break through the weight plateau, soon. &#129310;

Came across this video recently and thought it was quite entertaining &#128513; -


----------



## Crisigv

Finally got a morning weigh in today (which is consistent with my actual weigh ins, but hadn't since Sunday) and I'm down, thank goodness.


----------



## vedavon8

7 lbs in 10 days
I kept to myself
Also scared there will be peer pressure to eat

Will continue my variety of low calorie foods and fasting because its working wonders

also i am taking Ketone pills it works


----------



## SofaKing

NotFullyHere said:


> Came across this video recently and thought it was quite entertaining &#128513;


I think there was some good information here, but I do reject some of the premise since this is a person who was inherently a healthful person so returning to health, despite the challenges he faced, isn't the same challenge as someone who has been habitually unhealthy trying to get healthy. I can see why he didn't connect with his client.



Crisigv said:


> Finally got a morning weigh in today (which is consistent with my actual weigh ins, but hadn't since Sunday) and I'm down, thank goodness.


I knew it'd all work out. I'm having my frustrations with daily weigh-ins, but I have to keep doing it. When I've gained weight, I wasn't weighing in and it creeps on as well when not vigilant.



vedavon8 said:


> 7 lbs in 10 days
> I kept to myself
> Also scared there will be peer pressure to eat
> 
> Will continue my variety of low calorie foods and fasting because its working wonders
> 
> also i am taking Ketone pills it works


Great results...I don't judge anyone's methods of losing weight since it's maintaining the loss that's the biggest effort. Hopefully we'll all finds ways of adjusting a lifestyle to support maintaining our achievements.



BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Been way out of the game on this of late. Weight up quite a bit. Bingeing. Troubles. Hopefully some sanity will return and I can get where I need to get.


We can only do what we can do. When some of us have multiple system issues, i.e. weight, mental, disabilities, etc., there's only some much energy that can be given towards all of them. Hang in there.


----------



## Eleonora91

I'm in too! I've always been an emotional eater but managed to lose over 20 kgs a few years ago. I stuffed my face in june and july so I'm back at it now. I lost 1,2 kg this week (my dad keeps track of my weight because I don't want to know).


----------



## SofaKing

Eleonora91 said:


> I'm in too! I've always been an emotional eater but managed to lose over 20 kgs a few years ago. I stuffed my face in june and july so I'm back at it now. I lost 1,2 kg this week (my dad keeps track of my weight because I don't want to know).


Welcome! I'm an emotional eater and have really been fighting many urges due to recent life stresses. You've proven that you can do this, so you'll get it done. The challenge for me, as it always has been, is not letting my guard down and regaining.


----------



## SplendidBob

@SofaKing thanks mate.

Yeh, tipped the 210 mark today, which is, as always my signal to get my **** together and start logging again. Am struggling atm because of the neck problem to get to the gym as much as I have been so thats probably having a significant impact on how many calories I can eat and get away with.


----------



## Eleonora91

SofaKing said:


> Welcome! I'm an emotional eater and have really been fighting many urges due to recent life stresses. You've proven that you can do this, so you'll get it done. The challenge for me, as it always has been, is not letting my guard down and regaining.


It's hard to find other coping mechanisms when the unhealthy ones you've been using for years have "worked" so "well". Of course you know it's not good for you but when you're miserable instant gratification is all you want. Have you lost a significant amount of weight? It's always hard to keep the weight down regardless of how much you've lost. I find myself eating more even when I'm very happy because I just don't care. Plus being a former bulimic I can eat so much before feeling full. It's either all or nothing. It's sad that I will have to be on a "diet" (or at least on a controlled eating regimen) forever if I want to keep the weight down. I thought I'd never gain all the weight back but I was wrong, that could happen. I'm going to prevent that from happing. It sucks so much when clothes you used to wear no longer fit lol. I'm also attempting some strenght training especially ABS and arms. I wouldn't mind having toned biceps.


----------



## SofaKing

Eleonora91 said:


> It's hard to find other coping mechanisms when the unhealthy ones you've been using for years have "worked" so "well". Of course you know it's not good for you but when you're miserable instant gratification is all you want. Have you lost a significant amount of weight? It's always hard to keep the weight down regardless of how much you've lost. I find myself eating more even when I'm very happy because I just don't care. Plus being a former bulimic I can eat so much before feeling full. It's either all or nothing. It's sad that I will have to be on a "diet" (or at least on a controlled eating regimen) forever if I want to keep the weight down. I thought I'd never gain all the weight back but I was wrong, that could happen. I'm going to prevent that from happing. It sucks so much when clothes you used to wear no longer fit lol. I'm also attempting some strenght training especially ABS and arms. I wouldn't mind having toned biceps.


Wise words. I've lost 45 pounds in my recent attempt, though I've lost more than 125 from my highest overall weight and have done many yo-yos since.

Yes, we have to think of this as an eating disorder which means that we will always have to be vigilant over our eating. Not that we can't continue to learn to eat in moderation or succumb to an occasional bout of emotional eating, but it must be recognized with a commitment to return to mindful eating as soon as possible thereafter. We can't let it defeat us and allow us to slip into a unhealthy pattern again.

Sucks to have a freedom limited that others feel they get to enjoy.


----------



## Eleonora91

SofaKing said:


> Wise words. I've lost 45 pounds in my recent attempt, though I've lost more than 125 from my highest overall weight and have done many yo-yos since.
> 
> Yes, we have to think of this as an eating disorder which means that we will always have to be vigilant over our eating. Not that we can't continue to learn to eat in moderation or succumb to an occasional bout of emotional eating, but it must be recognized with a commitment to return to mindful eating as soon as possible thereafter. We can't let it defeat us and allow us to slip into a unhealthy pattern again.
> 
> Sucks to have a freedom limited that others feel they get to enjoy.


Wow that's impressive! I admit I haven'r read all the previous posts in this thread, did you already state what's your next goal now? The hardest thing I have to come to terms with is that eating will never be the same again for me, but that's not because of my diet but rather because of my eating disorder. I would not wish this mindset on anyone else! Right now I just feel like I want to get rid of some extra weight that I've gained during the last couple of months. Possibly lose as much weight as possible before I leave for England again so that I'll be able to enjoy chips and a donut from Gregg's.


----------



## SofaKing

Eleonora91 said:


> Wow that's impressive! I admit I haven'r read all the previous posts in this thread, did you already state what's your next goal now? The hardest thing I have to come to terms with is that eating will never be the same again for me, but that's not because of my diet but rather because of my eating disorder. I would not wish this mindset on anyone else! Right now I just feel like I want to get rid of some extra weight that I've gained during the last couple of months. Possibly lose as much weight as possible before I leave for England again so that I'll be able to enjoy chips and a donut from Gregg's.


I guess i could say that I'd like to lose about 10-15 more pounds or more precisely get rid of excessive body fat. I'll never get an athlete's physique and I'm ok with that. I'm still way more squishy than I'd like to be so I'm hoping that I will actually transition from being focused on the scale to being more focused on my body composition. I do look decent in my clothing, though I have more more set of smaller sized pants that I had from my original "low" weight that I'm able to button with difficulty. So, I figure 5 to 10 more pounds and I'll be in those and that'll probably be the smallest pants size to shoot for...the rest will be a matter of gaining strength and overall better appearance through a more muscular appearance and being even more trim.

I'd like to look decently unshirted at some point!

You'll be able to enjoy your treats...they just don't have to be for every meal and for every day. Hopefully you'll be in a walking/transit oriented city in England so that you're constantly walking. My trips to Milan, London, Paris, Brussels, Brugge, etc., all demonstrated why being constantly on the move can still allow for rich diets taken in moderation. I think my chip shop visit in London was to Dionysus...yummy.


----------



## Eleonora91

SofaKing said:


> I guess i could say that I'd like to lose about 10-15 more pounds or more precisely get rid of excessive body fat. I'll never get an athlete's physique and I'm ok with that. I'm still way more squishy than I'd like to be so I'm hoping that I will actually transition from being focused on the scale to being more focused on my body composition. I do look decent in my clothing, though I have more more set of smaller sized pants that I had from my original "low" weight that I'm able to button with difficulty. So, I figure 5 to 10 more pounds and I'll be in those and that'll probably be the smallest pants size to shoot for...the rest will be a matter of gaining strength and overall better appearance through a more muscular appearance and being even more trim.
> 
> I'd like to look decently unshirted at some point!
> 
> You'll be able to enjoy your treats...they just don't have to be for every meal and for every day. Hopefully you'll be in a walking/transit oriented city in England so that you're constantly walking. My trips to Milan, London, Paris, Brussels, Brugge, etc., all demonstrated why being constantly on the move can still allow for rich diets taken in moderation. I think my chip shop visit in London was to Dionysus...yummy.


Well... there is no chapeau emoji on this board... I'm a little disappointed. Good luck with your weightloss then! The worst thing about weighloss is that you'll never be able to eat as much as another person your weight could - the more weight you lose the lower your calorie intake is supposed to be compared to another person your weight who never gained and had to lose weight! That sucks.


----------



## SofaKing

Eleonora91 said:


> Well... there is no chapeau emoji on this board... I'm a little disappointed. Good luck with your weightloss then! The worst thing about weighloss is that you'll never be able to eat as much as another person your weight could - the more weight you lose the lower your calorie intake is supposed to be compared to another person your weight who never gained and had to lose weight! That sucks.


Yeah...the loss of eating freedom is sad. I guess it's no different from other addictions. An alcoholic can't toast a friend at a wedding, either.

I do think that we all can find ways to truly enjoy food and try and savor it for what we're eating even if it isn't a binge sized portion. I'm trying that anyway...being able to eat a single slice of pizza instead of trying to eat to the point of being stuffed. It's difficult, but doable...just needing to be mindful.

I'm bad with restaurant leftovers so if I do go, I have to portion off half of it into a to-go container immediately or I'll eat it all. I hate wasting food and I hate thinking I'm not getting the full value for what I bought. I also don't like picking the healthy option when something that seems more satisfying is available...so I tend to eat in mostly or try and look at restaurant menus ahead of time to get excited about a healthier choice. I can't even step into a buffet or an all-you-can-eat place, or that's exactly what I'll try to do.

This is a mental illness in of itself, whether a label is available or not...and it is something to have to manage like anything else.

You'll do it too!


----------



## Eleonora91

I had pizza last night, it was planned so I only had a salad for lunch. I didn't want to have fries and dessert but in the end I changed my mind. I could have cut on those calories, but it was worth it. I also took a day off from exercising, which probably wasn't the best idea. I'm back at it today.


----------



## SofaKing

Eleonora91 said:


> I had pizza last night, it was planned so I only had a salad for lunch. I didn't want to have fries and dessert but in the end I changed my mind. I could have cut on those calories, but it was worth it. I also took a day off from exercising, which probably wasn't the best idea. I'm back at it today.


That's okay, though. It all comes down to mental state, IMO. For some, they should have a "cheat day" and do well with them as a balance for all the other deprivation they may feel. Others, like me, have a difficult time with deviating too far since it's a difficult balance that a cheat day may throw off completely. I've had my indulgences and it hasn't killed it off, so I do have them on occasion.

I've actually been pretty impressed with myself for avoiding french fries...they aren't the thing I crave. At a recent happy hour, the special was a braised short rib over french fries with melted cheese...I mean...are you kidding me? I didn't touch a single one...nor did I have the cheesesteak eggrolls either. Nope...my indulgence was the 4 beers I had. I think I went home and ate like a handful of dried cranberries, so it was a liquid dinner that night.


----------



## Eleonora91

SofaKing said:


> That's okay, though. It all comes down to mental state, IMO. For some, they should have a "cheat day" and do well with them as a balance for all the other deprivation they may feel. Others, like me, have a difficult time with deviating too far since it's a difficult balance that a cheat day may throw off completely. I've had my indulgences and it hasn't killed it off, so I do have them on occasion.
> 
> I've actually been pretty impressed with myself for avoiding french fries...they aren't the thing I crave. At a recent happy hour, the special was a braised short rib over french fries with melted cheese...I mean...are you kidding me? I didn't touch a single one...nor did I have the cheesesteak eggrolls either. Nope...my indulgence was the 4 beers I had. I think I went home and ate like a handful of dried cranberries, so it was a liquid dinner that night.


I am a vegetarian, so that helps a little bit... not. I can still have bread and pizza and potatoes and chocolate. Lol.
I normally don't like to drink my calories, especially not when I'm dieting. I don't really drink alchool that often so I guess that helps. Fizzy drinks are a problem though when I'm overeating. Calories add up so quickly. I also definitely have a problem with portion control... and palatable foods... well I have a bunch of problems apparently
Today I had milk and cereals for breakfast and hummus toasts with avocado for lunch... better find myself some protein for dinner.


----------



## SofaKing

Eleonora91 said:


> I am a vegetarian, so that helps a little bit... not. I can still have bread and pizza and potatoes and chocolate. Lol.
> I normally don't like to drink my calories, especially not when I'm dieting. I don't really drink alchool that often so I guess that helps. Fizzy drinks are a problem though when I'm overeating. Calories add up so quickly. I also definitely have a problem with portion control... and palatable foods... well I have a bunch of problems apparently
> Today I had milk and cereals for breakfast and hummus toasts with avocado for lunch... better find myself some protein for dinner.


I was vegan for about a year and lost a lot during that time and switched to vegetarian when it was getting too boring. I found, eventually, that all I was doing it taking in too many junk carbs, i.e. pasta, pizza rice, etc. So, there's definitely the pitfall of potentially eating very unhealthy on a non-animal diet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> @SofaKing thanks mate.
> 
> Yeh, tipped the 210 mark today, which is, as always my signal to get my **** together and start logging again. Am struggling atm because of the neck problem to get to the gym as much as I have been so thats probably having a significant impact on how many calories I can eat and get away with.


 Sorry to hear you're having that issue. It's always harder to stay focused when you have other stuff going on.


----------



## SofaKing

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 183.8 
Current - 182.4

Well, a loss is a loss I guess despite it being slow and slightly demotivating. I can't say why getting to the 170s is so important or to any given "milestone", i,e. 178.6 so I can say "50 Pounds Lost", but it is what it is. Sigh.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 183.8
> Current - 182.4
> 
> Well, a loss is a loss I guess despite it being slow and slightly demotivating. I can't say why getting to the 170s is so important or to any given "milestone", i,e. 178.6 so I can say "50 Pounds Lost", but it is what it is. Sigh.


It's a great loss! You're doing very good. Try not to worry too much about the number lost, just keep at it and it will happen.


----------



## SplendidBob

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sorry to hear you're having that issue. It's always harder to stay focused when you have other stuff going on.


Thanks.

Yeh, its a bit tricky atm. I just have to force myself to log calories and eventually I won't self deceive any more and should reduce intake. Basically going insane at the gym for the past 8 months has kinda kept things in check, I need to be very careful or it could spiral out of control, and my weight loss has been kinda my foundation.


----------



## Eleonora91

SofaKing said:


> I was vegan for about a year and lost a lot during that time and switched to vegetarian when it was getting too boring. I found, eventually, that all I was doing it taking in too many junk carbs, i.e. pasta, pizza rice, etc. So, there's definitely the pitfall of potentially eating very unhealthy on a non-animal diet.


Yeah it doesn't really matter what you eat if you're still going over your calorie limit. Of course focusing on your macros is also important during the process, but I try not to worry too much about that. I try to get as much protein as possible but being a vegetarian it's hard. Are you still a vegetarian?


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 183.8
> Current - 182.4
> 
> Well, a loss is a loss I guess despite it being slow and slightly demotivating. I can't say why getting to the 170s is so important or to any given "milestone", i,e. 178.6 so I can say "50 Pounds Lost", but it is what it is. Sigh.


1.4 is fine mate  - and it will slow as you get lighter, its inevitable. Anything over 1lb per week at this point and beyond is very good. Keep at it .


----------



## SofaKing

Thanks to you both...as a TMI thing, I apparently have a pattern of "bowel shyness" during the weekends and I grace the office on Mondays. I should switch my weigh-in to Tuesdays! You'd think I'd be most comfortable at home, but that doesn't seem to be the case.



Crisigv said:


> It's a great loss! You're doing very good. Try not to worry too much about the number lost, just keep at it and it will happen.





BeardedMessiahBob said:


> 1.4 is fine mate  - and it will slow as you get lighter, its inevitable. Anything over 1lb per week at this point and beyond is very good. Keep at it .


I'm not currently a vegetarian. I've considered returning to it should I end up living more simply/remotely and trying to be more self sustaining, i.e. garden, chickens (eggs), goats (milk/cheese), etc. As of now, I get more low-carb protein options from eating lean meats and veggies. I don't typically keep eggs around, though would switch over for vegetarian. I do like tofu, but try and minimize the excess soy items. I could even go back to vegan, though I think having chickens and goats would be fun.



Eleonora91 said:


> Yeah it doesn't really matter what you eat if you're still going over your calorie limit. Of course focusing on your macros is also important during the process, but I try not to worry too much about that. I try to get as much protein as possible but being a vegetarian it's hard. Are you still a vegetarian?


----------



## SofaKing

Resisting the urge to get drunk tonight...just threw together some soup. A lentil squash soup that I'll puree. I hope it turns out ok.


----------



## NotFullyHere

July 31 - 192 lbs (87.2kg)
Aug.19 - 198 lbs (89.8kg)

UPDATE: Gained some weight since I started exercising(running, push-ups, sit-ups etc), it peaked at about 199lbs three days ago. I should probably shift my focus from weight loss to a health-conscious lifestyle, since watching the numbers fluctuate can be a little stressful. BTW, I heard that stress can prevent progress in weight loss.


----------



## SofaKing

I think if you're moderating and exercising, you're in a much healthier state and building a batter foundation.

Yes, stress has numerous physiological effects.

Keep at it.


NotFullyHere said:


> July 31 - 192 lbs (87.2kg)
> Aug.19 - 198 lbs (89.8kg)
> 
> UPDATE: Gained some weight since I started exercising(running, push-ups, sit-ups etc), it peaked at about 199lbs three days ago. I should probably shift my focus from weight loss to a health-conscious lifestyle, since watching the numbers fluctuate can be a little stressful. BTW, I heard that stress can prevent progress in weight loss.


----------



## Eleonora91

Lost 1,6 kgs (3,5 lbs) during the last 19 days. I've been bloated recently so I'll double check and weigh in again tomorrow and the day after. Looks like I've lost 3 cms on my waist as well... all my body hurts from exercising lol


----------



## SofaKing

Well done! Don't forget the impact a woman's cycle can have on temporary weight gain or retention.


Eleonora91 said:


> Lost 1,6 kgs (3,5 lbs) during the last 19 days. I've been bloated recently so I'll double check and weigh in again tomorrow and the day after. Looks like I've lost 3 cms on my waist as well... all my body hurts from exercising lol


----------



## Eleonora91

SofaKing said:


> Well done! Don't forget the impact a woman's cycle can have on temporary weight gain or retention.


Yeah I wouldn't dare to step on a scale around that time of the month! But water retention or just bloatness can happen anytime really. When you only weigh in once a week it has to be the perfect time.


----------



## SofaKing

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 182.4 
Current - 180.8

Almost to the 170s...I really should be working out in some way or fashion, though a cold seemed to get in my way for the last week or so. I make a lot of excuses, unfortunately. A lot of rationalizing to justify not exercising as much as I should. Oh well...still making progress.


----------



## Eleonora91

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 182.4
> Current - 180.8
> 
> Almost to the 170s...I really should be working out in some way or fashion, though a cold seemed to get in my way for the last week or so. I make a lot of excuses, unfortunately. A lot of rationalizing to justify not exercising as much as I should. Oh well...still making progress.


How tall are you? That seems like a good weight for a man already.
Try to focus on recovering from your cold first, how did you catch a cold in the summer anyway? lol
Unless you're into heavy lifting or marathon running maybe just doing some chair squats or walking should be enough.
I was down 2,1 kgs overall this morning (4,6 lbs), do I dare eating a Magnum ice cream now...?


----------



## SplendidBob

Up to 211.2 today, trying to get back on the horse. Over 210 is my "get your **** together Bob" warning sign.


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 182.4
> Current - 180.8
> 
> Almost to the 170s...I really should be working out in some way or fashion, though a cold seemed to get in my way for the last week or so. I make a lot of excuses, unfortunately. A lot of rationalizing to justify not exercising as much as I should. Oh well...still making progress.


You're doing really great man! If you can't do heavy workouts or you're just not in the mood, you could try walking 10mins after each meal - it'll at least lower your blood sugar levels.

Best.


----------



## SofaKing

Eleonora91 said:


> How tall are you? That seems like a good weight for a man already.
> Try to focus on recovering from your cold first, how did you catch a cold in the summer anyway? lol
> Unless you're into heavy lifting or marathon running maybe just doing some chair squats or walking should be enough.
> I was down 2,1 kgs overall this morning (4,6 lbs), do I dare eating a Magnum ice cream now...?


Thanks...I'm 6', but very poor muscle tone...so I still have a lot of squishy mid-section when I am sitting that clearly needs to go still. So I have further fat elimination to go. Doesn't mean I shouldn't be or have been all along doing strength training. I've avoided it since I don't want it to mess with the scale losses. Very irrational, but my brain is very irrational when it comes to fitness.

Great job on your ongoing loss too! Only you can determine if an ice cream is a justified reward for hard work or a trigger for other things. For me, I've become overly obsessive over intake. I've been craving things, i.e. getting drunk, ice cream, etc., but generally have restricted myself because I don't want to mess with the losses too much.



BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Up to 211.2 today, trying to get back on the horse. Over 210 is my "get your **** together Bob" warning sign.


We're here for you, Bob!



NotFullyHere said:


> You're doing really great man! If you can't do heavy workouts or you're just not in the mood, you could try walking 10mins after each meal - it'll at least lower your blood sugar levels.
> 
> Best.


Thanks...I tend to work in the extremes, unfortunately. So while a light walk is likely the best and likely proven scientifically to be sufficient, I get in this mode that if I'm not sweating buckets, then it must not be working or worthwhile. See prior comment about how irrational my brain is.


----------



## NotFullyHere

@SofaKing - That sounds very stressful. Well then perhaps just make sure you get 7 to 8 hours sleep at night, that will help you reduce some stress and reset your body.


----------



## Eleonora91

SofaKing said:


> Thanks...I'm 6', but very poor muscle tone...so I still have a lot of squishy mid-section when I am sitting that clearly needs to go still. So I have further fat elimination to go. Doesn't mean I shouldn't be or have been all along doing strength training. I've avoided it since I don't want it to mess with the scale losses. Very irrational, but my brain is very irrational when it comes to fitness.
> 
> Great job on your ongoing loss too! Only you can determine if an ice cream is a justified reward for hard work or a trigger for other things. For me, I've become overly obsessive over intake. I've been craving things, i.e. getting drunk, ice cream, etc., but generally have restricted myself because I don't want to mess with the losses too much.


Oh how I wish americans would use the metric system. You don't seem to be overweight for your height though. Are you into body recomp then? (yes I didn't go through the whole thread, too lazy). I should do the same because I'm flabby af but too lazy to start lifting properly and sometimes it's hard to get enough protein as a vegetarian. Developing a healthier relationship with food seems way more important but I don't know if that's possible.
I did have the ice cream, by the way. Also froyo. Only had a toastie for dinner though... I'll do better tomorrow. Also all my muscles still hurt so I didn't exercise today. How's your cold?


----------



## Crisigv

My weigh in was Sunday, but I'm now midway in the next set of 10s I had to break through. Almost 32 pounds down since April 23. Still no exercise.


----------



## SofaKing

Eleonora91 said:


> Oh how I wish americans would use the metric system. You don't seem to be overweight for your height though. Are you into body recomp then? (yes I didn't go through the whole thread, too lazy). I should do the same because I'm flabby af but too lazy to start lifting properly and sometimes it's hard to get enough protein as a vegetarian. Developing a healthier relationship with food seems way more important but I don't know if that's possible.
> I did have the ice cream, by the way. Also froyo. Only had a toastie for dinner though... I'll do better tomorrow. Also all my muscles still hurt so I didn't exercise today. How's your cold?


I've seen different ideal body weight calculators, the BMI is probably the most forgiving, but the most inaccurate. I'm considered "normal" as far as that goes. The others have a range that may say as low as 163 is ideal for me. I do have a scale that can take body fat measurements, but I haven't been using that feature regularly. I do know, that it's a much higher number than the norm so I know that I have lots of fat to lose. I think I'm very strict with myself as far as portions go, but have a generally decent relationship with food such that I will eat most anything. I guess I do keep myself controlled on certain categories, i.e. fats, carbs, etc., and try and eat things that are easy for portioning. I also won't go to restaurants if I can help it. Yum, ice cream...I need to get some of that soon, too. If I bought a pint, I'd still be worried, I eat the whole thing.

My cold is gone, but I've got a clogged up ear canal still...I hope it resolves so I don't have to go to a doctor...and certainly hope the hearing that's muffled in one ear isn't permanent!



Crisigv said:


> My weigh in was Sunday, but I'm now midway in the next set of 10s I had to break through. Almost 32 pounds down since April 23. Still no exercise.


You're doing amazingly well. Basically 4 months as of today tomorrow, 8 pounds per month, 2 pounds per week. That's excellent.


----------



## Eleonora91

SofaKing said:


> I've seen different ideal body weight calculators, the BMI is probably the most forgiving, but the most inaccurate. I'm considered "normal" as far as that goes. The others have a range that may say as low as 163 is ideal for me. I do have a scale that can take body fat measurements, but I haven't been using that feature regularly. I do know, that it's a much higher number than the norm so I know that I have lots of fat to lose. I think I'm very strict with myself as far as portions go, but have a generally decent relationship with food such that I will eat most anything. I guess I do keep myself controlled on certain categories, i.e. fats, carbs, etc., and try and eat things that are easy for portioning. I also won't go to restaurants if I can help it. Yum, ice cream...I need to get some of that soon, too. If I bought a pint, I'd still be worried, I eat the whole thing.
> 
> My cold is gone, but I've got a clogged up ear canal still...I hope it resolves so I don't have to go to a doctor...and certainly hope the hearing that's muffled in one ear isn't permanent!


You're the only one who can decide what to do. I understand completely though. I can see that I've still got a lot of weight to lose. I look "normal" in clothes and I have been in the normal weight range for years now, yet I always look slightly chubby and I can see there's a lot of flab in different parts of my body (esp. my bottom). Unfortunately weight loss and recomposition don't always go hands in hands. I might have to get rid of almost all of my excess body fat before I can see the results of my work on my muscles. I try to eat protein bars and vegetarian substitutes for meat everyday, hopefully that will help keeping my protein intake high enough. I think maybe you should work on being less strict with yourself. How do you cope with social eating? When I'm around other people it's hard to control myself.

I lost 4 cms on my waist since I started dieting 22 days ago. I think that's a great result because it means that I'm working in the right direction. I'm leaving on Sept. 1st though and I'm going to spend 3 weeks in England, I probably won't be able to properly exercise so I don't know what to do.


----------



## SofaKing

Eleonora91 said:


> You're the only one who can decide what to do. I understand completely though. I can see that I've still got a lot of weight to lose. I look "normal" in clothes and I have been in the normal weight range for years now, yet I always look slightly chubby and I can see there's a lot of flab in different parts of my body (esp. my bottom). Unfortunately weight loss and recomposition don't always go hands in hands. I might have to get rid of almost all of my excess body fat before I can see the results of my work on my muscles. I try to eat protein bars and vegetarian substitutes for meat everyday, hopefully that will help keeping my protein intake high enough. I think maybe you should work on being less strict with yourself. How do you cope with social eating? When I'm around other people it's hard to control myself.
> 
> I lost 4 cms on my waist since I started dieting 22 days ago. I think that's a great result because it means that I'm working in the right direction. I'm leaving on Sept. 1st though and I'm going to spend 3 weeks in England, I probably won't be able to properly exercise so I don't know what to do.


It sounds like you're doing wonderfully! Travel can certainly be difficult, but just try and walk everywhere you can. Dining out is always going to be a challenge, but portions are key. I think the hardest part is leftovers while traveling unless you have access to a kitchen. I hate throwing food out so when I'm at a restaurant while traveling, it's hard on me. If you can, ask for to-go containers right up front and divide off the extra portion so it's not right in front of you.

As far as my limited social calendar goes, I don't get too restrictive. For example, I'm going out to office happy hour tonight (likely) as I did last week. I usually prefer to drink my calories, so just avoid eating the junky bar food. And when others order it, I don't usually eat any of it. If it's just me, I simply don't go out or am very selective about where I'll eat to minimize possible abuses.

I am definitely getting ready to work on "recomposition" as you call it...Just like anything else, I need the mental edge to get started.

Enjoy your trip! You'll be able to recover from anything that you indulge from...it's the journey, not the destination.


----------



## SofaKing

sabbath9 said:


> I used to sit around all day playing video games. But feeling like I was going to die when I mowed the lawn has made me rethink my sedentary ways. For the last 3 weeks I've been going to the park and walking for 40 minutes every day. I feel better and have lost some weight already.
> 
> A long time ago I used to ride my bike on the sand at the beach. I'm hoping I can recover my strength and do that again some time in the future.
> 
> Benefits of walking in the park for me:
> 
> 1) Exercise: a recent study found people will lose leg muscle and gain stomach fat by just sitting around, in just a few weeks
> 
> 2) Getting out of the house: agoraphobia sucks and having a purpose / goal makes it easier to get out of the house. It's getting easier and easier to get up and out each day.
> 
> 3) Music: I wear earbuds and listen to Alice Cooper discography from my walkman. I'm tired of listening to politics and what the fascist GOP is doing to the country. I keep the volume low because I already have hearing damage from all the concerts I've been to.
> 
> 4) Vitamin D: they say we need it and best way to get it is from sunshine. Plus I'm not as pale as a vampire any more.
> 
> 5) Anti-depressant: I stopped taking meds a long, long time ago. I only use Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) now. But walking helps a lot too.
> 
> 6) I'm not getting dizzy when I stand up quickly as much.
> 
> I carry a squirt bottle of cold water for drinking and squirting on my head. Also some pepper spray in case I run into any unfriendly stray dogs. Also a water proof whistle on my keychain.


Well done! It sounds like you've found the right path...pun intended.


----------



## Eleonora91

OMG my dad was keeping track of my weightloss because I was too scared of looking at the scale. Yesterday I had to look at the number on the scale since I'm going to be in charge of that now that I've left. I wanted to ****ing cry. I can't believe I've let myself get this fat.


----------



## SplendidBob

Eleonora91 said:


> OMG my dad was keeping track of my weightloss because I was too scared of looking at the scale. Yesterday I had to look at the number on the scale since I'm going to be in charge of that now that I've left. I wanted to ****ing cry. I can't believe I've let myself get this fat.


Don't worry, the worst part is done.

I strongly believe that avoiding looking at metrics re fat (weight etc) is one of the things that actively prevents fat loss. So long as we are avoiding the reality of how much we weigh, we can avoid the reality of how much weight we are gaining and what we are eating.

Now that you have done it, try to weigh once a week. Yes, its uncomfortable, but it will get more comfortable when you start losing. Honestly, I think weighing is absolutely essential to losing weight, its too easy for us to self deceive otherwise.


----------



## momentsunset

So, I'm in the healthy weight range for my height but on the higher end of the healthy range - I'm 5'6 and fluctuate between 145-150 pounds right now.
I think part of me has been afraid to go lower because I don't want to lose my "assets" but I'm at the point where I don't care about that anymore, I want to reach 120 pounds, it has been a goal I've wanted most of my life but have been unable to reach. I've starved and overexercised my way to try to reach it in the past but still only made it to around 125 but I got really sick. My goal is to make it to 120 in a healthy way. I want to look skinny for personal reasons, and have to look skinny if I want to get certain jobs, but I'm not going to be stupid about it like I was in the past.


I'm aiming for a 1-2 pound loss a week, eating between 1,500-1,800 calories (excluding holidays). I'm aiming to exercise 3 times a week to start, going for 1-2 hour walks. I'll also add in some weight lifting and want to try out yoga.


Since I've had eating disorders in the past I aim for balance so I'm not tempted to go in unhealthy directions (binge eating or starving, or overexercising). 

I want to add more greens into my diet. Maybe make green smoothies a few times a week, and make sure I have a serving of vegetables with at least one meal a day (I know, this seems like nothing but sometimes I can go a few days with no veggies at all! No good). 

Oh I should mention I'm no stranger to losing weight, my highest was between 190-200 lbs when I was a kid. I promised myself I'd never get that high again. I got close a few years ago but cutting out alcohol and cutting out fast food made me drop a lot.

What do you guys think of my plan, anyone have any suggestions? I'm open to them!


----------



## SplendidBob

momentsunset said:


> So, I'm in the healthy weight range for my height but on the higher end of the healthy range - I'm 5'6 and fluctuate between 145-150 pounds right now.
> I think part of me has been afraid to go lower because I don't want to lose my "assets" but I'm at the point where I don't care about that anymore, I want to reach 120 pounds, it has been a goal I've wanted most of my life but have been unable to reach. I've starved and overexercised my way to try to reach it in the past but still only made it to around 125 but I got really sick. My goal is to make it to 120 in a healthy way. I want to look skinny for personal reasons, and have to look skinny if I want to get certain jobs, but I'm not going to be stupid about it like I was in the past.
> 
> I'm aiming for a 1-2 pound loss a week, eating between 1,500-1,800 calories (excluding holidays). I'm aiming to exercise 3 times a week to start, going for 1-2 hour walks. I'll also add in some weight lifting and want to try out yoga.
> 
> Since I've had *eating disorders* in the past I aim for balance so I'm not tempted to go in unhealthy directions (binge eating or starving, or overexercising).
> 
> I want to add more greens into my diet. Maybe make green smoothies a few times a week, and make sure I have a serving of vegetables with at least one meal a day (I know, this seems like nothing but sometimes I can go a few days with no veggies at all! No good).
> 
> What do you guys think of my plan, anyone have any suggestions? I'm open to them!


Bolded worries me a bit, be careful.

Target weight is right on the edge of healthy BMI, so it's ok. I am nervous because of previous eating disorders so please be careful if you find yourself slipping into those patterns .

At those calories, you will probably get something like 0.5 - 1lb of weight loss per week (assuming average maintenance for a woman). 1500 might get you 1lb per week. Just saying this so you don't have unrealistic expectations. It might even be less than that depends on your metabolism.

roughly 3500 calories per 1lb of fat, so a 500 a day deficit = 1lb

assuming maintenance of 2000, 1500 would get you that loss. Realistically 1lb per week is likely the best you can do reliably, while not going too low and triggering old habits, perhaps. But I don't know much about eating disorders, so you will know better than me what kinds of behaviours are likely to set it off.

I bought a nutribullet today (only way I eat vegetables is to blend them tbh). Don't like em .


----------



## SplendidBob

Weighed in at 212 the other day. Had to fast for a medical test, ate a bit yesterday, back to logging today and hopefully back on the bandwagon.

If my spine problems are what I suspect they are, then I would probably benefit from getting rid of as much fat as possible, so will use that as my motivator. As always, aiming for 185 lol. Probably going to shoot for 2250 average calories. Should put me at 1lb or so per week loss. Only about a 30 week diet then lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Neo said:


> Too late to join this thread? I had major weight loss earlier in the year, but during the hot months I don't get as much exercise in as I would like. As a result I gained 6 pounds (currently 182), and at 5'10'' that's into to the overweight category, along with some bad eating habits creeping back in. I don't want that number to go higher (I was up to 210 summer last year). My goal is a 10lb drop. Last time, a calorie counter REALLY helped me, so I'm going to use that again.


Nope, this one is an ongoing thread for anyone to join at any time and document their progress and hopefully get some encouragement (though I have slacked on being encouraging of late, naughty Bob) .

Good luck, should be relatively painless for a 10lbs loss . (relatively hehe).


----------



## momentsunset

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Bolded worries me a bit, be careful.
> 
> Target weight is right on the edge of healthy BMI, so it's ok. I am nervous because of previous eating disorders so please be careful if you find yourself slipping into those patterns .
> 
> At those calories, you will probably get something like 0.5 - 1lb of weight loss per week (assuming average maintenance for a woman). 1500 might get you 1lb per week. Just saying this so you don't have unrealistic expectations. It might even be less than that depends on your metabolism.
> 
> roughly 3500 calories per 1lb of fat, so a 500 a day deficit = 1lb
> 
> assuming maintenance of 2000, 1500 would get you that loss. Realistically 1lb per week is likely the best you can do reliably, while not going too low and triggering old habits, perhaps. But I don't know much about eating disorders, so you will know better than me what kinds of behaviours are likely to set it off.
> 
> I bought a nutribullet today (only way I eat vegetables is to blend them tbh). Don't like em .


Thanks! I will definitely be careful. I know the bad side effects of eating disorders and don't want to slip back so I guess the goal is to not be too obsessive over this. Weighing in once a month instead of once a week would probably be best for me.
Yeah I was thinking around the 1 lb range per week is more realistic. I just know in the beginning it tends to fall off more quickly for me though, usually 2 lbs per week if I'm consistent with 1,500 then dies down to 0.5-1 after a few months. For some reason 1,500 really makes the weight fall off for me but it's hard to stick to, which is why I'm aiming for 1,500-1,800. Who knows though, my body could totally react different this time. I'm also on an anti-anxiety medication where a common side effect is excess hunger and weight gain but I haven't experienced any of that yet (hoping I don't).

Yeah haha there's a few veggies I like but not many! How is the nutri bullet so far? Maybe I should get one, looks like it makes things easy.


----------



## SplendidBob

momentsunset said:


> Yeah haha there's a few veggies I like but not many! How is the nutri bullet so far? Maybe I should get one, looks like it makes things easy.


I haven't yet tried any fancy recipes, just frozen fruit and spinach / greens. I used to have an old crappy blender, which was massively painful to use so I never used it (the blades would just swirl around in the water at the bottom could never get the stuff to blend ). I got the 900 even though it was a bit more expensive because of the more powerful motor, and it pretty much obliterated the stuff I put in today.

Its good for me, as the cleanup is super simple (just unscrew the top part, unscrew the blade part give it a quick clean and done. So I now have

1. 50g of mixed nuts and seeds for breakfast
2. Smoothie for lunch
3. Something basic with meat and potato or whatever as a very late dinner. Maybe a second smoothie and some fruit (but not apples obviously). Quite a lot of calories here.

I think I will throw in a 30-40 hour fast every couple of weeks too.

yeh I mean 1500 calories is fine for a woman losing weight tbh. If that works for you then great .


----------



## Crisigv

For anyone who still cares how I'm doing. Down another 2.4lbs from last Sunday. That's a total of 34 pounds since my first Weight Watchers weigh in April 23, 2018. Was nice to lose as much as I did, a couple days it felt like I ate more than I should. The pants I am currently wearing are getting loose at the waist. But I have another pair of the exact same ones/same size and they're still tight. Don't get it.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> For anyone who still cares how I'm doing. Down another 2.4lbs from last Sunday. That's a total of 34 pounds since my first Weight Watchers weigh in April 23, 2018. Was nice to lose as much as I did, a couple days it felt like I ate more than I should. The pants I am currently wearing are getting loose at the waist. But I have another pair of the exact same ones/same size and they're still tight. Don't get it.


Huge accomplishment!

Don't worry about the clothes. They can vary from each manufacturer and batch. Also, they do stretch out with wear.

Keep it up...we care.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> For anyone who still cares how I'm doing. Down another 2.4lbs from last Sunday. That's a total of 34 pounds since my first Weight Watchers weigh in April 23, 2018. Was nice to lose as much as I did, a couple days it felt like I ate more than I should. The pants I am currently wearing are getting loose at the waist. But I have another pair of the exact same ones/same size and they're still tight. Don't get it.


Wondering where you were and if ok. :hug

That is awesome. 

I agree with @SofaKing. It could be products made in different factories, countries. Like medium size made in one factory / country can be large size in another factory / country (even if have the same label that shows the same size). Or maybe in different factories in same country.

Mainly get it with clothes made in China where many factories make clothes (each factory could be different) and differs from clothes in say US or other coūntry that doesn't sell products made in China.

Or it could be that the pants haven't stretched.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> For anyone who still cares how I'm doing. Down another 2.4lbs from last Sunday. That's a total of 34 pounds since my first Weight Watchers weigh in April 23, 2018. Was nice to lose as much as I did, a couple days it felt like I ate more than I should. The pants I am currently wearing are getting loose at the waist. But I have another pair of the exact same ones/same size and they're still tight. Don't get it.


Still care, well done


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Huge accomplishment!
> 
> Don't worry about the clothes. They can vary from each manufacturer and batch. Also, they do stretch out with wear.
> 
> Keep it up...we care.





ANX1 said:


> Wondering where you were and if ok. :hug
> 
> That is awesome.
> 
> I agree with @SofaKing. It could be products made in different factories, countries. Like medium size made in one factory / country can be large size in another factory / country (even if have the same label that shows the same size). Or maybe in different factories in same country.
> 
> Mainly get it with clothes made in China where many factories make clothes (each factory could be different) and differs from clothes in say US or other coūntry that doesn't sell products made in China.
> 
> Or it could be that the pants haven't stretched.





BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Still care, well done


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Thanks, appreciate it.


You're welcome.


----------



## momentsunset

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I haven't yet tried any fancy recipes, just frozen fruit and spinach / greens. I used to have an old crappy blender, which was massively painful to use so I never used it (the blades would just swirl around in the water at the bottom could never get the stuff to blend ). I got the 900 even though it was a bit more expensive because of the more powerful motor, and it pretty much obliterated the stuff I put in today.
> 
> Its good for me, as the cleanup is super simple (just unscrew the top part, unscrew the blade part give it a quick clean and done. So I now have
> 
> 1. 50g of mixed nuts and seeds for breakfast
> 2. Smoothie for lunch
> 3. Something basic with meat and potato or whatever as a very late dinner. Maybe a second smoothie and some fruit (but not apples obviously). Quite a lot of calories here.
> 
> I think I will throw in a 30-40 hour fast every couple of weeks too.
> 
> yeh I mean 1500 calories is fine for a woman losing weight tbh. If that works for you then great .


Spinach is awesome, I can't ever even taste it in smoothies :grin2:. I had a blender like that too, frustrating!
Easy cleanup is a must for me. I don't ever use my juicer anymore because of what a pain it was to clean up, even though it did make some really healthy, yummy juice.
Sounds like a healthy plan you've got going. I love the mental benefits of fasting moreso than any weight loss. It always makes me feel more grateful for food and also helps me detach from using food like a drug  When you're fasting is it pure water or do you have other liquids?

Yesterday I did a 2 hour walk and 1,500 calories and I just feel so good. Wasn't hungry or anything, and slept really well.
My diet wasn't the best but I'm working on finishing off the rest of the junk I have left so it doesn't go to waste. The healthier things I had were a clif bar and chicken, tomato & avocado sandwich (didn't have the cheese this time, limiting my dairy).

The unhealthier things I limited. I had 1/2 a cup of ice cream and a cookie. Normally I'd have double or triple that. So.. yay for at least some progress haha.


----------



## SplendidBob

momentsunset said:


> Spinach is awesome, I can't ever even taste it in smoothies :grin2:. I had a blender like that too, frustrating!
> Easy cleanup is a must for me. I don't ever use my juicer anymore because of what a pain it was to clean up, even though it did make some really healthy, yummy juice.
> Sounds like a healthy plan you've got going. I love the mental benefits of fasting moreso than any weight loss. It always makes me feel more grateful for food and also helps me detach from using food like a drug  When you're fasting is it pure water or do you have other liquids?


Oh yeh definitely re the drug like aspect of food and fasting. Gets you used to being hungry as well so it makes dieting easier. Yeh re cleanup, the nutribullet is very very easy to clean thankfully. Made sure of that before I bought it. I ground some coffee beans in it today and they ground so fine I could barely press down on my aeropress.

I made a fancier smoothie today, the coffee, a banana some vanilla extract, almond milk and some chia seeds (whatever they are). V tasty .



momentsunset said:


> Yesterday I did a 2 hour walk and 1,500 calories and I just feel so good. Wasn't hungry or anything, and slept really well.
> My diet wasn't the best but I'm working on finishing off the rest of the junk I have left so it doesn't go to waste. The healthier things I had were a clif bar and chicken, tomato & avocado sandwich (didn't have the cheese this time, limiting my dairy).
> 
> The unhealthier things I limited. I had 1/2 a cup of ice cream and a cookie. Normally I'd have double or triple that. So.. yay for at least some progress haha.


Pretty sure I could just breathe in that amount of junk food .


----------



## SofaKing

Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26) 
Prior Week - 180.8
Current - 181.2

Whoops... 0.4 pounds up. I guess I shouldn't be surprised. I allowed myself to drink pretty heavily on Wednesday and Saturday. On Saturday, that included making myself a sandwich (after eating a normal dinner) and 3 slices of cinnamon toast. Not really a bad week, though it became a wasted (pun intended) week from a weight loss perspective. This coming Wednesday is the last of the citywide happy hours and I'll likely attend with coworkers. It may be a blow out again, lol. Oh well, if I have to have extra calories, I'd rather put them to good use altering my reality.

Other than getting out for 5.5 miles of walking on Saturday, I'm still really in an exercise slump. I really need to do something meaningful and consistent. This week, maybe???


----------



## CaptainBoz

I made up my mind to do something about my weight yesterday. Almost everything in my life is out of my control, and it seems my weight is one of those things.

I was always overweight, or seemingly so at least since 4th grade. By the time I was 29 y.o. I had gotten to 240lbs. I didn't like how my life was so at that point I decided to get in shape. In 6 or 7 months I lost 60lbs and felt pretty good about myself. I didn't really do anything special to maintain, so I crept up to about 195lbs and stayed there for many years.

In the past 10 years, things haven't been so great. No job, no drive, much anxiety about things. Anyway I'm 225lbs now and have found that all my clothes are getting tight. I only have 2 pair of pants that fit me now. I'm starting to have blood pressure issues as of a couple years ago. I have to do something. My personal, realistic target weight is 190. The charts say I should be like 170, but that is impossible as the lowest adult weight I've ever had was 175 and people thought I looked ill.

I plan to cut out the carbs as much as possible. I was eating lots of rice, bread, cereal, potatoes, etc. I'm going to try to do this by cutting down on calories and steering away from the starchy stuff I've been hooked on. Hey, I've got a little inspiration as my wife says she'll give me $5000 if I can lose 20 lbs in 6 weeks. That's actually a little optimistic, and I think dangerous. The best weight loss I've ever achieved is about 2.5lbs a week and I felt like I was starving.

Anyway, thanks for this thread. I'll try to follow up with any success or failure that happens.


----------



## SplendidBob

CaptainBoz said:


> I made up my mind to do something about my weight yesterday. Almost everything in my life is out of my control, and it seems my weight is one of those things.
> 
> I was always overweight, or seemingly so at least since 4th grade. By the time I was 29 y.o. I had gotten to 240lbs. I didn't like how my life was so at that point I decided to get in shape. In 6 or 7 months I lost 60lbs and felt pretty good about myself. I didn't really do anything special to maintain, so I crept up to about 195lbs and stayed there for many years.
> 
> In the past 10 years, things haven't been so great. No job, no drive, much anxiety about things. Anyway I'm 225lbs now and have found that all my clothes are getting tight. I only have 2 pair of pants that fit me now. I'm starting to have blood pressure issues as of a couple years ago. I have to do something. My personal, realistic target weight is 190. The charts say I should be like 170, but that is impossible as the lowest adult weight I've ever had was 175 and people thought I looked ill.
> 
> I plan to cut out the carbs as much as possible. I was eating lots of rice, bread, cereal, potatoes, etc. I'm going to try to do this by cutting down on calories and steering away from the starchy stuff I've been hooked on. Hey, I've got a little inspiration as my wife says she'll give me $5000 if I can lose 20 lbs in 6 weeks. That's actually a little optimistic, and I think dangerous. The best weight loss I've ever achieved is about 2.5lbs a week and I felt like I was starving.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for this thread. I'll try to follow up with any success or failure that happens.


Yeh, 20lbs in 6 weeks isn't going to be fat - and it's best to have realistic expectations with this stuff. You can realistically expect to lose 1-1.5lbs per week on average. So you would be looking at about 20 weeks to lose it all. (5 months ish @1.5). That sounds like a long time, but you will be encouraged along the way as you lose and milestones are reached.

What about two rewards? $1000 for the first month (hardest month) 8lbs loss (difficult but doable), then $3000 when you reach your target?

Anyway, yeh, losing weight is very good when you are struggling in other areas (I always found that). It gives you a sense of control and accomplishment, makes you look and feel better, its a very positive thing to try to achieve if you are able to.

Reducing carbs should let you cut out a lot of calories, but if you reintroduce them again you will just gain it back, so my advice would be that while this will work, probably very well, towards the end of the diet you will need to figure out a plan to maintain the weight (which will most likely involve having those kinds of carbs in your diet, to some level anyway).

Sorry if this sounds pessimistic, isn't intended to be, but best to have realistic expectations from the outset in my experience .

Good luck.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Start - 228.6 (My start on 3/26)
> Prior Week - 180.8
> Current - 181.2
> 
> Whoops... 0.4 pounds up. I guess I shouldn't be surprised. I allowed myself to drink pretty heavily on Wednesday and Saturday. On Saturday, that included making myself a sandwich (after eating a normal dinner) and 3 slices of cinnamon toast. Not really a bad week, though it became a wasted (pun intended) week from a weight loss perspective. This coming Wednesday is the last of the citywide happy hours and I'll likely attend with coworkers. It may be a blow out again, lol. Oh well, if I have to have extra calories, I'd rather put them to good use altering my reality.
> 
> Other than getting out for 5.5 miles of walking on Saturday, I'm still really in an exercise slump. I really need to do something meaningful and consistent. This week, maybe???


No biggie mate, first week with a tiny gain of maaaany . Will be business as usual next week I am sure.


----------



## CaptainBoz

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Reducing carbs should let you cut out a lot of calories, but if you reintroduce them again you will just gain it back, so my advice would be that while this will work, probably very well, towards the end of the diet you will need to figure out a plan to maintain the weight (which will most likely involve having those kinds of carbs in your diet, to some level anyway).
> 
> Sorry if this sounds pessimistic, isn't intended to be, but best to have realistic expectations from the outset in my experience .
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks. If I can stick to it for a few days, I'll be good. Thankfully, I've never yo-yo'd much. I don't know if it's my metabolism or what. I don't binge. I just enjoy overeating and it catches up to me. Frankly, I'm surprised I don't weigh more. Yesterday I just felt I had enough. Saturday night we went to a Mexican place and I polished off a chicken chimichanga (fried burrito) and while it was good, I felt bad. I'm far too old to eat like a teenager.

I'll post back next week with my progress.


----------



## SplendidBob

CaptainBoz said:


> Thanks. If I can stick to it for a few days, I'll be good. Thankfully, I've never yo-yo'd much. I don't know if it's my metabolism or what. I don't binge. I just enjoy overeating and it catches up to me. Frankly, I'm surprised I don't weigh more. Yesterday I just felt I had enough. Saturday night we went to a Mexican place and I polished off a chicken chimichanga (fried burrito) and while it was good, I felt bad. I'm far too old to eat like a teenager.
> 
> I'll post back next week with my progress.


Ah, that's good. Am a power binger myself so every damn day I fight with the urge . Propensity to gain weight at an astonishing speed.

Look forward to your results .


----------



## I can live through this

Last time I've been here was a month ago, saying I might take a "break" and I did... a break that was supposed to last a week lasted the whole month, hah. I keep forgetting why I'm even doing this.



Anyway, starting over (again...)

Current weight - 63.7 kg (140)

See you next week, good luck everyone!


----------



## emin

Looks like i'm the fattest person here.

*My current weight:* 102.4 kg (225 pounds)
Starting.....


----------



## Crisigv

I'm starting to give into temptations. I knew it was a matter of time when I would lose my willpower. All my hard work down the drain. I can either get it together and keep going or just give up, get fat and hopefully die from a heart attack.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I'm starting to give into temptations. I knew it was a matter of time when I would lose my willpower. All my hard work down the drain. I can either get it together and keep going or just give up, get fat and hopefully die from a heart attack.


You can't ruin it just by a random indulgence. You can get right back on track.

You've done too well to give up now.

Just consider maintaining the loss and take a break from restrictions.


----------



## SofaKing

I started 3 pounds heavier than you and now at 181, so you can catch up!


emin said:


> Looks like i'm the fattest person here.
> 
> *My current weight:* 102.4 kg (225 pounds)
> Starting.....


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You can't ruin it just by a random indulgence. You can get right back on track.
> 
> You've done too well to give up now.
> 
> Just consider maintaining the loss and take a break from restrictions.


No maintaining yet. I am not happy with myself. I need to keep going.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> No maintaining yet. I am not happy with myself. I need to keep going.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> That's the spirit!


----------



## laralarson

Hi everyone, 

Yesterday I started my road to recovery form bulimia. Ive had bulimia for 5 years now and I've reached a point in my life where I WANT AND NEED to change my ways before I ruin my life. So far its been two days. I know there will be some hard days but hope I have you guys support to get me though the tough times. 

Logging in: day 2.. so far so good. current weight 140 pounds. Goal weight 130.


----------



## CaptainBoz

emin said:


> Looks like i'm the fattest person here.
> 
> *My current weight:* 102.4 kg (225 pounds)
> Starting.....


We were about tied. Don't feel badly. In today's culture people our weight and heavier are not unusual. That said, my initial weight 3 days ago was 225. I've plunged into a low-carb low-cal diet and this morning I'm at 217. I suspect much of this loss is water or clearing of the digestive tract, though I do hydrate all day long. I'll probably plateau here for a few days as my body adjusts to not overeating at each meal.

I'm having trouble concentrating and suffering a bit of anxiety when I do physical tasks. I think this is because of the depletion of glycogen stores and going into metabolic ketosis. I'm eating 3 times a day, just very reduced amounts. Yesterday afternoon I felt very shaky so I did eat a single piece of chocolate as I think I was getting into hypoglycemia. I feel fine this morning, just thirsty and a few hunger pangs.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Finally managed to break through the current set point(weight), looks like I will be coming down into the 180's zone by tomorrow. 💪😁

Lifestyle:
- Carnivore-Keto, OMAD(no snacks, just water & ACV+water)
- 15 to 20min walk right after meal
- Easy body weight exercises 2 to 3 times a week(push-ups, sit-ups etc.)
- 7 to 8 hrs sleep
- No alcohol, no smoking, no fructose

I'm thinking of adding in some light stretching exercises in the morning, I hear its good for reducing stress levels.


All the best to everyone and keep it healthy!

NFH


----------



## NotFullyHere

laralarson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yesterday I started my road to recovery form bulimia. Ive had bulimia for 5 years now and I've reached a point in my life where I WANT AND NEED to change my ways before I ruin my life. So far its been two days. I know there will be some hard days but hope I have you guys support to get me though the tough times.
> 
> Logging in: day 2.. so far so good. current weight 140 pounds. Goal weight 130.


Hey, I hope things are still running smoothly? I don't know much about bulimia so I can't really be of much help, but I sincerely hope you overcome it with a healthy diet. 

Here's a video on a keto diet that might help you on your journey?




All the best with it!

NFH


----------



## laralarson

HI NFH, 

Thank you so much for sending me this video .I will definitely give this a shot. My problem is I live off of snacking..I hate having large meals because I feel bloated. But depriving myself of food is what causes me to binge eat in the first place. 

Its unfortunate that I gave in today but I'm not letting that stop me. Im gonna to try to get back on track tomorrow. I think I'm also going to give up laxatives too... I never knew they caused that much damage...ugh I wonder what life is like without an eating disorder. seems like its taking over my life and consuming all my time and energy </3 

I want to ask do you have an eating disorder? are you on the road to recovery as well? it would be nice to have someone to connect with :")


----------



## laralarson

NotFullyHere said:


> Hey, I hope things are still running smoothly? I don't know much about bulimia so I can't really be of much help, but I sincerely hope you overcome it with a healthy diet.
> 
> Here's a video on a keto diet that might help you on your journey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best with it!
> 
> NFH


HI NFH,

Thank you so much for sending me this video .I will definitely give this a shot. My problem is I live off of snacking..I hate having large meals because I feel bloated. But depriving myself of food is what causes me to binge eat in the first place.

Its unfortunate that I gave in today but I'm not letting that stop me. Im gonna to try to get back on track tomorrow. I think I'm also going to give up laxatives too... I never knew they caused that much damage...ugh I wonder what life is like without an eating disorder. seems like its taking over my life and consuming all my time and energy </3

I want to ask do you have an eating disorder? are you on the road to recovery as well? it would be nice to have someone to connect with :")


----------



## NotFullyHere

laralarson said:


> HI NFH,
> 
> Thank you so much for sending me this video .I will definitely give this a shot. My problem is I live off of snacking..I hate having large meals because I feel bloated. But depriving myself of food is what causes me to binge eat in the first place.
> 
> Its unfortunate that I gave in today but I'm not letting that stop me. Im gonna to try to get back on track tomorrow. I think I'm also going to give up laxatives too... I never knew they caused that much damage...ugh I wonder what life is like without an eating disorder. seems like its taking over my life and consuming all my time and energy </3
> 
> I want to ask do you have an eating disorder? are you on the road to recovery as well? it would be nice to have someone to connect with :")


You're welcome, @laralarson. I'm glad you're back on track.

Yes, snacking will spike your insulin or fat storing hormone so its not a good plan if you're trying to lose weight.

I guess I did have an eating disorder but I just never thought of it that way. Before I went on an elimination/carnivore diet(59 days ago) I had severe depression which caused me to eat excessive amounts of food - binge eating disorder? The elimination/carnivore diet helped to suppress my depression and now I have more stability in my mood and subsequently my appetite. I've lost about 26lbs since and though I admit that it all began with a desire to lose weight, now its becoming more of a health-conscious lifestyle that I really enjoy.

Have you tried joining fb support groups for people with a similar eating disorder? That might help you find solutions quicker. Just a thought


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> I'm starting to give into temptations. I knew it was a matter of time when I would lose my willpower. All my hard work down the drain. I can either get it together and keep going or just give up, get fat and hopefully die from a heart attack.





SofaKing said:


> You can't ruin it just by a random indulgence. You can get right back on track.
> 
> You've done too well to give up now.
> 
> Just consider maintaining the loss and take a break from restrictions.


This. (sorry late here).

There are never only two options, it just seems like there are. In fact diet breaks are very very good, because they are pretty much what it will be like when you reach your goal.

Be careful because "all my work down the drain" thinking is what causes the diet to fail, not binging out once, or even a few times. You could eat 5000 calories in a day, the greatest feast ever, and its only 1lb of fat (the scale would probably go up by like 6, but it would only be 1lbs of fat).

Hang in there .


----------



## CaptainBoz

Weekly (sort of) report.

*Starting Weight:* 225 (8/27)
*Current Weight:*214 (9/1 - 6 days)

Seemingly off to a fast start. I don't think the numbers tell an accurate story though. The starting number was right at the end of the old eating habits and so I feel my gut and body were maxed out with food matter and glycogen energy stores. May have been some water too, as 11 pounds in essentially 6 days is ridiculous. The first 5 came off in like 2 days. My scale may be weird too.

I can tell my metabolism has slowed. The first few days I felt very hunger. My daily calorie intake was probably no more than 800, and no carbs. Then the hunger seems to have gone away. On about day 4, I slipped and had some carbs, a banana for breakfast (they were getting ripe and nobody was eating them) and maybe 1/2 oz of rice with my beef/broth lunch. On day 5, I had a banana again for breakfast and some more rice and spicy vegetable/chicken soup for lunch, and a cup of green beans for dinner. Essentially, my whole day consumption was about what I'd used to eat for one dinner. I'm supplementing with vitamins.

I'm hoping dropping some weight will help my blood pressure and heart rate. The last 20-odd years of overeating have left me with elevated BP and HR. Back then my B.P. was 115/70 and HR was 60. Now I'm at 122/89 and HR 88 as of my trip to the doctor yesterday and I'm on medication. I won't ever be young again, but hoping to get these numbers down with my weight.

I've rambled enough for just an update. If you've read all this, you should get a life.


----------



## SofaKing

CaptainBoz said:


> Weekly (sort of) report.
> 
> *Starting Weight:* 225 (8/27)
> *Current Weight:*214 (9/1 - 6 days)
> 
> Seemingly off to a fast start. I don't think the numbers tell an accurate story though. The starting number was right at the end of the old eating habits and so I feel my gut and body were maxed out with food matter and glycogen energy stores. May have been some water too, as 11 pounds in essentially 6 days is ridiculous. The first 5 came off in like 2 days. My scale may be weird too.
> 
> I can tell my metabolism has slowed. The first few days I felt very hunger. My daily calorie intake was probably no more than 800, and no carbs. Then the hunger seems to have gone away. On about day 4, I slipped and had some carbs, a banana for breakfast (they were getting ripe and nobody was eating them) and maybe 1/2 oz of rice with my beef/broth lunch. On day 5, I had a banana again for breakfast and some more rice and spicy vegetable/chicken soup for lunch, and a cup of green beans for dinner. Essentially, my whole day consumption was about what I'd used to eat for one dinner. I'm supplementing with vitamins.
> 
> I'm hoping dropping some weight will help my blood pressure and heart rate. The last 20-odd years of overeating have left me with elevated BP and HR. Back then my B.P. was 115/70 and HR was 60. Now I'm at 122/89 and HR 88 as of my trip to the doctor yesterday and I'm on medication. I won't ever be young again, but hoping to get these numbers down with my weight.
> 
> I've rambled enough for just an update. If you've read all this, you should get a life.


Sounds like you're doing great. Don't judge the fast initial loss which is typical. Likely your sodium intake is lower and you're also shedding more fluids.

I think the minimal carbs approach is fine vs full keto. If it better matches what you can sustain including calorie restrictions, then stick with it.

Good job!


----------



## Crisigv

Down another 1.8lbs. Almost 36 lost. Gave in to some temptations to snack and had a banana smoothie. But I seem to be losing without being 100% focused. I'm fine with that, but need to hold myself in line so I don't lose my progress.


----------



## andretti

Trying to lose 20 pounds. My gut has grown just a tad bit. 
It's getting so much harder as I get older. I used to do the same routine and have worse eating habits and I wouldn't gain a pound now I don't really cheat but once a week and i gain some . It's so hard. 

My routine at the moment.
5 mile run everyday except Sunday. 
Weight lifting everyday except Sundays.
Full court 5 on 5 basketball Monday , Weds and Sunday.


----------



## emin

I lost _2.8 lbs_ = _1.3kg_ so far.

*Previous weight:* 102.4 kg
*Lost weight:* 1.3 kg
*-----------------------------------------*
*Current weight:* 101.1 kg

I hope i can lose 2 kg this week. Then i'll be under 100 kg's.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Down another 1.8lbs. Almost 36 lost. Gave in to some temptations to snack and had a banana smoothie. But I seem to be losing without being 100% focused. I'm fine with that, but need to hold myself in line so I don't lose my progress.


You are absolutely rocking it and it's becoming a more natural part of your life.


andretti said:


> Trying to lose 20 pounds. My gut has grown just a tad bit.
> It's getting so much harder as I get older. I used to do the same routine and have worse eating habits and I wouldn't gain a pound now I don't really cheat but once a week and i gain some . It's so hard.
> 
> My routine at the moment.
> 5 mile run everyday except Sunday.
> Weight lifting everyday except Sundays.
> Full court 5 on 5 basketball Monday , Weds and Sunday.


It does get harder as you get older, but you do have a great foundation of being physically active do you'll get there.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You are absolutely rocking it and it's becoming a more natural part of your life.


Thank you!!


----------



## SplendidBob

Well, back down to 208 today. 

I managed to log last week and have everything in a spreadsheet again. This is the method that worked best for me before. Official start weight was 210.2, the average for the week was 209.4 so its probably not an actual loss since my average calories were 2744. Might be somewhere from 1/4 to 1/2 a lb lost. A couple of binge days in there so fine.

Hopefully next week I can limit those days, keep logging and throw in some lower calorie days. Looking for an average of 2300 or below and after a few weeks should get a feel for exactly what level I need to eat at to lose x amount.

Still aiming for 185/190.

At this point, at least I feel I have stopped what I feared, the great spiralling weight gain, so that's a bit of a triumph.  Realistically I actually have a much better than average body as I get close to 200 so I should probably keep that in mind and not go crazy over perfection.

Onwards we go


----------



## CaptainBoz

*Starting Weight:* 225 (8/27)
*Last report:* 214 (9/1 - 6 days)
*Current:* 212 (9/4 - 9 days)

Update because I'm bored and need to do something. I planned on weekly updates at first. We'll see.

Dealing with hunger and bad habits is my primary issue. I used to snack when I got bored. Potato chips were my preferred snack. I knew I would do this so I bought some pork rinds for when temptation hits. Before, I would also buy them, but eat a whole bag in a day. So far one bag has been there a week. I take a few pieces out, put the bag away and that is my limit. Keeping on the carb avoidance plan fairly well, though I can't avoid rice completely. It's a staple of my wife's cooking, and I can't eat her food without a bit of it.

I feel a tiny bit smaller, which is good, but this is going to be a long slog.


----------



## SofaKing

CaptainBoz said:


> *Starting Weight:* 225 (8/27)
> *Last report:* 214 (9/1 - 6 days)
> *Current:* 212 (9/4 - 9 days)
> 
> Update because I'm bored and need to do something. I planned on weekly updates at first. We'll see.
> 
> Dealing with hunger and bad habits is my primary issue. I used to snack when I got bored. Potato chips were my preferred snack. I knew I would do this so I bought some pork rinds for when temptation hits. Before, I would also buy them, but eat a whole bag in a day. So far one bag has been there a week. I take a few pieces out, put the bag away and that is my limit. Keeping on the carb avoidance plan fairly well, though I can't avoid rice completely. It's a staple of my wife's cooking, and I can't eat her food without a bit of it.
> 
> I feel a tiny bit smaller, which is good, but this is going to be a long slog.


You're doing great! And I share the same issue with boredom or emotional eating/snacking/grazing, etc. You're showing great restraint. I had to eliminate the temptations from the house/pantry. I used to have pretzels, salad croutons, etc. I can't have them anymore since they will become easy snacking opportunities. I was really struggling with this over the holiday weekend and was gladly "saved" by not having these items around. I did some snacking on healthy items like raisins, though. I wish I had more control to have temptations, but to only eat those in moderation. That'll be the next challenge for me.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Start: 215 lbs
Current: 185 lbs (66th day)

Gained weight temporarily when I began exercising(about 3kg/7lbs), but I'm slowly losing weight again.

All the best everyone!

NFH


----------



## SofaKing

NotFullyHere said:


> Start: 215 lbs
> Current: 185 lbs (66th day)
> 
> Gained weight temporarily when I began exercising(about 3kg/7lbs), but I'm slowly losing weight again.
> 
> All the best everyone!
> 
> NFH


Is my math correct? You're at a pace just under 1/2 pound per day?

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> Is my math correct? You're at a pace just under 1/2 pound per day?
> 
> Wow! Congratulations!


I wish it was that straight forward! 28 out of the 66 days I was stalling and gaining. I could definitely lose another 30lbs though, I'm only 5'7'' so there's quite a lot of fat to burn. :evil

Best!


----------



## SofaKing

NotFullyHere said:


> I wish it was that straight forward! 28 out of the 66 days I was stalling and gaining. I could definitely lose another 30lbs though, I'm only 5'7'' so there's quite a lot of fat to burn. :evil
> 
> Best!


Then your loss is even more amazing since you lost that much over a shorter period of time. I know how you feel. I'm 178 this morning at 6' and when I'm seated, I still have a lot that I can squish. I've been 163 at my lowest with a prior large weight loss, so I know I can keep reducing probably 10-15 pounds. Of course, I need to get some muscle on me as well, but I just can't seem to motivate myself, yet....yet


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> Then your loss is even more amazing since you lost that much over a shorter period of time. I know how you feel. I'm 178 this morning at 6' and when I'm seated, I still have a lot that I can squish. I've been 163 at my lowest with a prior large weight loss, so I know I can keep reducing probably 10-15 pounds. Of course, I need to get some muscle on me as well, but I just can't seem to motivate myself, yet....yet


Oh, no! I see the stalling and weight gain was a necessary step for me to continue losing weight. Without the stalling I wouldn't have started exercising, and without the exercising I wouldn't have gained the muscle mass to burn more energy/fat. I'm sure there will be more challenges down the road but I think I'll be ok if I stay focussed on the bigger picture: i.e lifestyle.

Yeah, motivation is a very key ingredient to losing weight for anybody and I would not have been able to stick to the plan if I still had mood swings from severe depression. But as you know, the carnivore diet really helped to suppress my depression a whole lot(I'm on a carnivore/keto diet, now). Plus, I found out that just by laying off of the excessive carbs and fructose, I'm not as hungry and I don't have that many cravings for them anymore.

Congrats on making it down into the 170's! Yay! Will you be hitting the gym to build muscle or just body weight exercises at home? I'm a little cautious about strenuous weight exercises since they can add more stress to your body if not done with a proper exercise-to-recovery ratio. And having SA, we want to get rid of stress, not add more! lol

NFH


----------



## roxslide

I seem to go through really inconsistent periods with my eating. I was overeating a lot the past 3 weeks but this week I don't feel like eating at all. Maybe it's hormonal, not sure... anyway it seems like I did lose another pound. 9 more to go I guess. I'm not too picky about it though. I just want to get rid of the extra flab on my arms. I should probably work them out more but the weight part of my gym is really intimidating. I want to buy some dumbbells so I can just do it at home but I'm moving this month... I don't want the extra weight.

Total I think I've lost like 12-14 pounds since the spring or early summer which isn't much but it's more than half my goal so I'm happy.


----------



## SofaKing

roxslide said:


> I seem to go through really inconsistent periods with my eating. I was overeating a lot the past 3 weeks but this week I don't feel like eating at all. Maybe it's hormonal, not sure... anyway it seems like I did lose another pound. 9 more to go I guess. I'm not too picky about it though. I just want to get rid of the extra flab on my arms. I should probably work them out more but the weight part of my gym is really intimidating. I want to buy some dumbbells so I can just do it at home but I'm moving this month... I don't want the extra weight.
> 
> Total I think I've lost like 12-14 pounds since the like spring or early summer which isn't much but it's more than half my goal so I'm happy.


You can also consider those rubber tubing bands. They can be a decent workout, both light and portable.


----------



## roxslide

SofaKing said:


> You can also consider those rubber tubing bands. They can be a decent workout, both light and portable.


I actually have one but maybe I bought a bad product? The resistance doesn't seem to be enough or do anything for me. I feel like I get more out of equipment free exercises than using the band.

I also bought one of those things that hang on the door to do pull ups but I got too nervous about breaking the door frame and it was a pain to set up and remove so I threw it away.


----------



## SofaKing

Yeah, they come in different resistance levels and can be harder by shortening the length, i.e. standing on one end or the middle, wrapping around a pole, etc.


roxslide said:


> I actually have one but maybe I bought a bad product? The resistance doesn't seem to be enough or do anything for me. I feel like I get more out of equipment free exercises than using the band.
> 
> I also bought one of those things that hang on the door to do pull ups but I got too nervous about breaking the door frame and it was a pain to set up so I threw it away.


----------



## Crisigv

Down just under a pound for the week. Doesn't seem like much, but I'll take a loss. It's my time of the month and yesterday was my grandmother's birthday party, so I couldn't refuse to eat everything. I think it's a win.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Crisigv said:


> For anyone who still cares how I'm doing. Down another 2.4lbs from last Sunday. That's a total of 34 pounds since my first Weight Watchers weigh in April 23, 2018. Was nice to lose as much as I did, a couple days it felt like I ate more than I should. The pants I am currently wearing are getting loose at the waist. But I have another pair of the exact same ones/same size and they're still tight. Don't get it.


Pants are weird. I have a pair of 30/30s that suffocate me and another pair of 30/30s that fall down without a belt. Both the same name brand.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Down just under a pound for the week. Doesn't seem like much, but I'll take a loss. It's my time of the month and yesterday was my grandmother's birthday party, so I couldn't refuse to eat everything. I think it's a win.


A definite win.


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> I seem to go through really inconsistent periods with my eating. I was overeating a lot the past 3 weeks but this week I don't feel like eating at all. Maybe it's hormonal, not sure... anyway it seems like I did lose another pound. 9 more to go I guess. I'm not too picky about it though. I just want to get rid of the extra flab on my arms. I should probably work them out more but the weight part of my gym is really intimidating. I want to buy some dumbbells so I can just do it at home but I'm moving this month... I don't want the extra weight.
> 
> Total I think I've lost like 12-14 pounds since the spring or early summer which isn't much but it's more than half my goal so I'm happy.


I hate going to the gym, too. I bought a set of adjustable dumbbells in February. They're expensive, but they work well for building up strength. Before that I was doing bodyweight exercises on this site: http://www.startbodyweight.com/p/start-bodyweight-basic-routine.html That worked well enough to establish a base. Once I started to stall, I got the dumbbells.


----------



## CaptainBoz

Starting Weight: 225 (8/27)
Last report: 212 (9/4)
Current: 208 (9/9)

Still mostly avoiding carbs. Usually only one small bit each day. I'm surprised I haven't been feeling a lot of hunger. My day-to-day struggle is dealing with lack of energy. I don't count calories, but I'd estimate my intake at 500-700 calories per day. I could easily increase this, but as of now, I feel good enough. I'm thinking when I get under 200lbs, I'll increase my intake and add more exercise. I do a little walking and light weights, as I'm trying to get away from a mostly sedentary lifestyle and to gain some muscle tone.


----------



## NotFullyHere

CaptainBoz said:


> Starting Weight: 225 (8/27)
> Last report: 212 (9/4)
> Current: 208 (9/9)
> 
> Still mostly avoiding carbs. Usually only one small bit each day. I'm surprised I haven't been feeling a lot of hunger. My day-to-day struggle is dealing with lack of energy. I don't count calories, but I'd estimate my intake at 500-700 calories per day. I could easily increase this, but as of now, I feel good enough. I'm thinking when I get under 200lbs, I'll increase my intake and add more exercise. I do a little walking and light weights, as I'm trying to get away from a mostly sedentary lifestyle and to gain some muscle tone.


Awesome, can't wait to see how much you lose in your next update. Keep up the great work!

NFH


----------



## SofaKing

I'm at 177 pounds (over 51 pounds from the start, so I'm happy with that milestone achievement). While this is a loss over the past two weeks, it feels more like I'm in a maintenance mode than a loss mode. I'll take what I can. I'm in my "skinny" clothes so that's a plus. As a broken record, I need to start strength training and/or core strength exercises, but alas I still struggle.

What I really need to solve, is my apparent inability to regularly poop at home, unless I'm experiencing a GI related illness. That's why my weigh-in report is on Tuesday from now on. That's all I need...another mental issue.... I just want to be normal.


----------



## CaptainBoz

NotFullyHere said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see how much you lose in your next update. Keep up the great work!
> 
> NFH


Thanks for the virtual high five. It occurred to me that I've been rather one sided in my participation here, only posting what I'm doing and not being supportive of you guys. (Its part of my own brand of social anxiety...I can be too inward looking.) I'll try to do better.

I'll say this about my own experience and leave it. Doing the low-carb thing really is easier than any other diet I've started and failed at. I'm just not as hungry. Maybe its the post-sugar crash and cravings for more that had me going back to them over and over. My choice was a matter of practicality as I feel the majority of my calorie intake was sugar and starch, and so adjusting my diet by removing those was more do-able than trying to decrease total intake across the board. I've done that before, years ago, and was successful.


----------



## NotFullyHere

CaptainBoz said:


> Doing the low-carb thing...


Me too, its been 71 days, for me, on a LCHF diet. The adaptation phase was pretty tough but once I got through it it was all down hill from there.

Best.


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> I'm at 177 pounds (over 51 pounds from the start, so I'm happy with that milestone achievement). While this is a loss over the past two weeks, it feels more like I'm in a maintenance mode than a loss mode. I'll take what I can. I'm in my "skinny" clothes so that's a plus. As a broken record, I need to start strength training and/or core strength exercises, but alas I still struggle.
> 
> What I really need to solve, is my apparent inability to regularly poop at home, unless I'm experiencing a GI related illness. That's why my weigh-in report is on Tuesday from now on. That's all I need...another mental issue.... I just want to be normal.


I know you're still trying to lose another 10lbs or so but 51lbs is a huge accomplishment! Good for you  How do you feel wearing your skinny clothes again? What do people say when they see you now? It must be a great feeling to be back to your slim self again 0


----------



## rmb1990

How does everyone remain motivated? I've managed to lose 10kgs in 2 months but I've noticed the weight loss is slowing down and I have a whole lot more to lose.


----------



## SofaKing

NotFullyHere said:


> I know you're still trying to lose another 10lbs or so but 51lbs is a huge accomplishment! Good for you  How do you feel wearing your skinny clothes again? What do people say when they see you now? It must be a great feeling to be back to your slim self again 0


Thanks for the kind words. It's been noted by coworkers and others, but it hasn't made much of a difference in my social life.

While I look more average, I feel physically better and have reversed some medical concerns which is important.



rmb1990 said:


> How does everyone remain motivated? I've managed to lose 10kgs in 2 months but I've noticed the weight loss is slowing down and I have a whole lot more to lose.


Two things...you have to keep the reasons for getting healthy in front of you.

Second, you need to look near term instead of the final destination. Get through each milestone, i.e. 5kg.

Don't forget where you've come from too. Over 20 pounds in two months is huge.

Maintain the loss for awhile if you have to take a break, but don't backtrack.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I'm at 177 pounds (over 51 pounds from the start, so I'm happy with that milestone achievement). While this is a loss over the past two weeks, it feels more like I'm in a maintenance mode than a loss mode. I'll take what I can. I'm in my "skinny" clothes so that's a plus. As a broken record, I need to start strength training and/or core strength exercises, but alas I still struggle.
> 
> What I really need to solve, is my apparent inability to regularly poop at home, unless I'm experiencing a GI related illness. That's why my weigh-in report is on Tuesday from now on. That's all I need...another mental issue.... I just want to be normal.


You're doing so great! I'm going to catch you at that 51 pounds, haha! Maintenance mode is good too, just keep it off, so you don't have to start all over again. I know how you feel with the washroom issue. My regularity has been affected by my diet too.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> You're doing so great! I'm going to catch you at that 51 pounds, haha! Maintenance mode is good too, just keep it off, so you don't have to start all over again. I know how you feel with the washroom issue. My regularity has been affected by my diet too.


Thanks! We're both in the amazing results club!


----------



## NotFullyHere

rmb1990 said:


> How does everyone remain motivated? I've managed to lose 10kgs in 2 months but I've noticed the weight loss is slowing down and I have a whole lot more to lose.


I agree with @SofaKing, you need a good reason to stay focussed on your diet. My goal is to suppress SA and depression, and losing weight through dieting helps me deal with both. Plus, I'm at a point in my life where I want good health and though it'll probably take a few years to reverse all the abuse I inflicted on my liver through high alcohol and sugar/carb consumption throughout the years, I deserve a good life and my little nephews deserve a proper uncle, too :wink2:

Here are some ways, I know of, that might amp up your weight loss:

- intermittent fasting,
- a table spoon of apple cider vinegar+water(8-12 ounces), one in morning and one at night,
- 10min walk after eating,
- No snacking between meals and keep drinks to just water(acv+water is ok),
- Sleep at least 7 to 8 hours, every night,
- Whole body stretches in morning and at night is great for stress relief as stress can hinder weight loss.

All the best!

NFH


----------



## rmb1990

NotFullyHere said:


> I agree with @SofaKing, you need a good reason to stay focussed on your diet. My goal is to suppress SA and depression, and losing weight through dieting helps me deal with both. Plus, I'm at a point in my life where I want good health and though it'll probably take a few years to reverse all the abuse I inflicted on my liver through high alcohol and sugar/carb consumption throughout the years, I deserve a good life and my little nephews deserve a proper uncle, too :wink2:
> 
> Here are some ways, I know of, that might amp up your weight loss:
> 
> - intermittent fasting,
> - a table spoon of apple cider vinegar+water(8-12 ounces), one in morning and one at night,
> - 10min walk after eating,
> - No snacking between meals and keep drinks to just water(acv+water is ok),
> - Sleep at least 7 to 8 hours, every night,
> - Whole body stretches in morning and at night is great for stress relief as stress can hinder weight loss.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> NFH


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rmb1990

SofaKing said:


> Thanks for the kind words. It's been noted by coworkers and others, but it hasn't made much of a difference in my social life.
> 
> While I look more average, I feel physically better and have reversed some medical concerns which is important.
> 
> Two things...you have to keep the reasons for getting healthy in front of you.
> 
> Second, you need to look near term instead of the final destination. Get through each milestone, i.e. 5kg.
> 
> Don't forget where you've come from too. Over 20 pounds in two months is huge.
> 
> Maintain the loss for awhile if you have to take a break, but don't backtrack.


Cheers for the advice.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Any body else notice a difference in their resting heart rate as they lose weight? Mine has gone down quite a bit(83+ down to 53).


----------



## Crisigv

I lost another pound this week. I'm now 171 pounds. I started at 208.2 on April 23. You can make fun of me all you like. I'm losing momentum though. Not sure how much longer I can keep this up. I thought I was going to do it this time.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I lost another pound this week. I'm now 171 pounds. I started at 208.2 on April 23. You can make fun of me all you like. I'm losing momentum though. Not sure how much longer I can keep this up. I thought I was going to do it this time.


Why would anyone make fun of such amazing accomplishment?

Don't quit...you're still making progress. No reason to give up.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Crisigv said:


> I lost another pound this week. I'm now 171 pounds. I started at 208.2 on April 23. You can make fun of me all you like. I'm losing momentum though. Not sure how much longer I can keep this up. I thought I was going to do it this time.


If its getting too hard why not just take a little break and maintain the weight for a while? 171lbs is a HUGE accomplishment, you must be thrilled with your new look! :smile2:

NFH


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Why would anyone make fun of such amazing accomplishment?
> 
> Don't quit...you're still making progress. No reason to give up.





NotFullyHere said:


> If its getting too hard why not just take a little break and maintain the weight for a while? 171lbs is a HUGE accomplishment, you must be thrilled with your new look! :smile2:
> 
> NFH


This is a weight that I'm used to. I'm used to looking like this, and I'm still quite overweight. That's why I don't feel or look any different. But yeah, almost 40 pounds is a bit.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Crisigv said:


> This is a weight that I'm used to. I'm used to looking like this, and I'm still quite overweight. That's why I don't feel or look any different. But yeah, almost 40 pounds is a bit.


I see. Have you tried switching things up a bit, by adding different approaches to losing weight? Maybe some yoga to reduce stress levels, as stress does make fat burning a lot difficult? I just like to add different exercises and things to make the process more enjoyable and healthy. Its just a suggestion. 

Maybe you could share some of your tips with us, things that have helped you stay consistent? That would be really great.


----------



## Crisigv

NotFullyHere said:


> I see. Have you tried switching things up a bit, by adding different approaches to losing weight? Maybe some yoga to reduce stress levels, as stress does make fat burning a lot difficult? I just like to add different exercises and things to make the process more enjoyable and healthy. Its just a suggestion.
> 
> Maybe you could share some of your tips with us, things that have helped you stay consistent? That would be really great.


I know I need to start working out. But I still haven't found the motivation to do so. Especially since I'm always moving around at work. But food wise, I'm just not caring as much what I eat, so it's easier to eat healthy. And the weight's been coming off.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Crisigv said:


> I know I need to start working out. But I still haven't found the motivation to do so. Especially since I'm always moving around at work. But food wise, I'm just not caring as much what I eat, so it's easier to eat healthy. And the weight's been coming off.


Sounds like you're getting good cardio at work, I would just add some stretching in the morning and at night. Sounds like you're gonna make it. :smile2:

Best.


----------



## CaptainBoz

NotFullyHere said:


> Any body else notice a difference in their resting heart rate as they lose weight? Mine has gone down quite a bit(83+ down to 53).


Yes. But not in my current life. When I first decided to get fit around 30 y.o. I dropped 50 pounds or so and saw my HR drop from high 70s to about 60 bpm. If you're working out, your heart is pumping more efficiently and without the load it was previously subjected to. I'm much older now and have not noticed much of a drop in HR, though I've only been at this for 3 weeks.

Now saying this, keep an eye on this. There is a clinical condition known as bradycardia (literally slow heart rate) and there could be negative consequences. I believe your body is adjusting to the new norm, and its likely benign, though you might want to investigate it yourself and maybe talk to your physician. 53 may be too slow and you don't want to be playing around with a heart problem.


----------



## CaptainBoz

Crisigv said:


> I lost another pound this week. I'm now 171 pounds. I started at 208.2 on April 23. You can make fun of me all you like. I'm losing momentum though. Not sure how much longer I can keep this up. I thought I was going to do it this time.


You're doing great. It took time to get up to 208, so it takes effort to get down. If your regimen is sustainable, then keep working at it.


----------



## CaptainBoz

NotFullyHere said:


> Me too, its been 71 days, for me, on a LCHF diet. The adaptation phase was pretty tough but once I got through it it was all down hill from there.
> 
> Best.


Thank you. I've just put this together in an ad hoc way. My life doesn't work well for planning meals etc, so I make due with what is around. I'm now at 3 weeks and while I've had small amounts of rice or pasta every couple days (as a matter of practicality because my family is not doing this...and eating a bowl of spaghetti sauce is gross). I've had no bread or added sugar at all.


----------



## CaptainBoz

Starting Weight: 225 (8/27) 
Current: 205 (9/17)

Three weeks in. I wouldn't hang my hat on the 20 lbs loss, but it is close enough. I've found my weight to bounce around during the day, but I've taken to measuring myself at about the same time each morning after I've done my morning routine.

The loss has slowed in the past week. My calorie consumption is up a bit. I was feeling very fatigued at times, and light-headed other times. According to my BMI, I'm still obese, so I'm not jumping for joy, but this is significant as I've found I'm starting to be able to get back into some of my clothes and I'm having to tighten up my belt on others so they don't drop down.

Not that it's a big revelation, but more and more I realize I eat out of boredom. Making meals distracts me from the things I really need to do, and eating them makes me feel full and happy so those things don't matter as much. So much for the philosophical.

On the one hand, I'm happy I was able to get off to a fast start, but now the reality of continuing at a slower pace is setting in. My goal for the next 3 weeks is 10 more pounds, but I'll be pleased if I can touch 199. 200 is very much a line I want to cross under.


----------



## NotFullyHere

@CaptainBoz - Thanks for the tip! I did a brief google search on a low resting heart rate when I first noticed the change, but it basically said that a lower than normal resting heart rate wasn't much of a concern. However, I do plan on getting a full body check up in the next couple of months so I guess I'll find out if there's something wrong or not. Thanks again and congrats on keeping your weight in a steady decline, I believe you're averaging around -3lbs a week(?)! 

Best,

NFH


----------



## huzah

I was 240lbs (108kg) 5 months ago, am now at 192lbs (87kg) so roughly 10lbs (4.5kg) per month. I wish this went faster, I feel horrible. Target is 155lbs (70kg), I'd be happy with that but probably will want even more. I'm only 5'8 so I could go as low as 132lbs. But yeah hopefully by the end of january I'll start to feel like myself again.

The only thing I did to lose weight was cut carbs completely. I live off of eggs, cheese, meat and vegetables. I used to eat pasta for nearly every meal so yeah no wonder I got so fckn fat. Target now is 0 carbs a day, but sometimes I take in up to 20 grams through sweet coffee, and sometimes I go out drinking beer but I don't count those carbs so I dunno.

I really should be working out as well, to improve my stamina if nothing else. I just find it so incredibly boring I can't bring myself to do it. But the clock is ticking, I'm 28 already and really starting to feel old. This is not how I thought my life would be going, damn...


----------



## CaptainBoz

huzah said:


> I really should be working out as well, to improve my stamina if nothing else. I just find it so incredibly boring I can't bring myself to do it. But the clock is ticking, I'm 28 already and really starting to feel old. This is not how I thought my life would be going, damn...


Working out is boring, but you are doing great. Perhaps you can find a physical activity that doesn't have the main purpose of burning energy. I'm trying to become more active, so last week I decided to do some long-delayed maintenance and cleaning on my car. It may not sound like much, but between climbing in and out and under and walking the stairs from my house to garage it really wore me out, and I feel a bit stronger now.

28 is still young (I'm in my 50s). While you aren't a teen, you still have quite a few good years ahead if you can keep healthy. I didn't do my first pull-up until I was 29. I can't do them now, but I'm hoping to again. You'll get to where you want to go.


----------



## huzah

CaptainBoz said:


> Working out is boring, but you are doing great. Perhaps you can find a physical activity that doesn't have the main purpose of burning energy. I'm trying to become more active, so last week I decided to do some long-delayed maintenance and cleaning on my car. It may not sound like much, but between climbing in and out and under and walking the stairs from my house to garage it really wore me out, and I feel a bit stronger now.
> 
> 28 is still young (I'm in my 50s). While you aren't a teen, you still have quite a few good years ahead if you can keep healthy. I didn't do my first pull-up until I was 29. I can't do them now, but I'm hoping to again. You'll get to where you want to go.


Thanks man. I might go rollerblading with a friend but we've put it off so many times now, I don't think she'll ever come through on that one lol. And yes, work like that on your car is definitely good exercise. It's probably why people who do more 'stuff' (aka have a life) are in better shape than me without actually hitting the gym either.

I understand 28 may seem young if you're closing in on double that, but it's different from where I'm standing. People around me moving in together and getting married, even those younger than me. And me? I have nothing. The fact that I used to be fit and fairly muscular when I was ~18 certainly doesn't help. Having a slight mini-midlife-crisis methinks :afr - I see you're married, hope I can say the same someday!


----------



## NotFullyHere

@huzah: Great job losing the weight. Keep going! 28 is still young so don't worry too much, just focus on getting back your health and you should be fine. I'm 34 with no girlfriend and frankly no interest in getting one 'cause it'll probably be too much work for me at this stage in my life! lol

I'm also on a LCHF diet, btw. And I also do light exercises.

Best,

NFH


----------



## NotFullyHere

Got into the 170's today but still a long ways to go...

Start: 
Jul.2nd - 215 lbs (5'7)

Sept. 12th - 184.9 lbs
Sept. 19th - 179.2 lbs


----------



## huzah

@NotFullyHere wow nearly 6lbs in one week? That's awesome! I'm jelly. idk how you managed to get that dude, but don't overdo it. More chance on loose skin if you go too fast.


----------



## CaptainBoz

huzah said:


> I see you're married, hope I can say the same someday!


I was 35 when I started dating, and got married at 37. Miracles can happen. I was feeling quite full of myself for awhile back then between work and being relatively fit and seemingly going places. It was a good time. I sunk back into old habits after my job loss, but I'm trying to turn things around starting with shedding these pounds. Trying to plug back into friendships and work is going to be tough. My spouse can be my angel or thorn in my side at times, but that's how relationships are. Keep plugging away.


----------



## NotFullyHere

huzah said:


> @NotFullyHere wow nearly 6lbs in one week? That's awesome! I'm jelly. idk how you managed to get that dude, but don't overdo it. More chance on loose skin if you go too fast.


I'll be keeping a close eye on that, thanks. I don't know what will happen when most of the fat is gone but I'm counting on the ketosis diet to do its thing and burn me up evenly. You can check out my profile album on weight loss where I've posted a few pics of my progress.

Best,

NFH


----------



## CaptainBoz

So I checked my scales this morning, and while I don't really record my weight anywhere but here and have decided to only officially post my progress once a week on Sundays or Mondays, I'm only 1 or 2 pounds away from reaching 200. (My scale is analog and kind of wonky.) I can really believe its happening now.

I just wanted to thank BeardedMessiahBob, huzah, NFH, SofaKing and anyone else I've forgotten. Having a group just to share thoughts and experiences with really has helped me. My family is supportive, but its not the same since they aren't with me most of the day when temptation is high. I eat my last meal in the early evening, and not again until noon the next day. Those morning hours when I'm alone are the toughest and when I hit SAS forums to occupy myself (along with other internet stuff of course). I read you guys and other threads and most importantly I don't want to have any setback when it comes time to post my progress.

Just to briefly recap the regimen I'm doing. I've restricted my caloric intake greatly and avoid carbs, with some limited exceptions, and mainly eat vegetables and proteins, some oil and fat. I only eat 2 meals per day, lunch and dinner. At first I was having breakfast of a poached egg and some fresh vegetables but found I wasn't really hungry in the morning anymore so I stopped. I started reading about the concept of having a 16 hour fast daily to push down insulin and use stored fat for energy. I've not really had any setbacks as I haven't cheated a single time in almost 4 weeks.


----------



## huzah

@CaptainBoz Well done man, and hitting such milestones may make the whole process of losing weight quite addictive. I know it does for me! So hang in there as it'll probably only get easier the further you go. But you haven't even cheated in these past 4 weeks so it sounds like you've got it under control either way.


----------



## NotFullyHere

CaptainBoz said:


> So I checked my scales this morning, and while I don't really record my weight anywhere but here and have decided to only officially post my progress once a week on Sundays or Mondays, I'm only 1 or 2 pounds away from reaching 200. (My scale is analog and kind of wonky.) I can really believe its happening now.
> 
> I just wanted to thank BeardedMessiahBob, huzah, NFH, SofaKing and anyone else I've forgotten. Having a group just to share thoughts and experiences with really has helped me. My family is supportive, but its not the same since they aren't with me most of the day when temptation is high. I eat my last meal in the early evening, and not again until noon the next day. Those morning hours when I'm alone are the toughest and when I hit SAS forums to occupy myself (along with other internet stuff of course). I read you guys and other threads and most importantly I don't want to have any setback when it comes time to post my progress.
> 
> Just to briefly recap the regimen I'm doing. I've restricted my caloric intake greatly and avoid carbs, with some limited exceptions, and mainly eat vegetables and proteins, some oil and fat. I only eat 2 meals per day, lunch and dinner. At first I was having breakfast of a poached egg and some fresh vegetables but found I wasn't really hungry in the morning anymore so I stopped. I started reading about the concept of having a 16 hour fast daily to push down insulin and use stored fat for energy. I've not really had any setbacks as I haven't cheated a single time in almost 4 weeks.


Good on you, @CaptainBoz! I believe as long as you keep avoiding those highly processed carbs you will continue to do great. Window and/or intermittent fasting styles are awesome, they will help you maintain a healthy body weight so keep it up.

Congrats,

NFH


----------



## CaptainBoz

Starting Weight: 225 (8/27) 
Current: 200 (9/24)

4 weeks in. Yea! I'm not as small as I hoped I'd be (in appearance). I've always had a delusional view of myself in the mirror so I thought 20+ pounds down would make me look really good. I thought I'd have less of a gut. Standing posture, people can tell I've not got so much of a belly, but sitting down its very noticeable. I'm happy that I feel good in general, but still suffer lack of stamina. That just goes with the territory. I can wear lots of my old clothes again, and find I have to tighten up my belt now. Need to keep the will-power up. This weekend was tough, as i wanted to snack so badly.


----------



## NotFullyHere

CaptainBoz said:


> Starting Weight: 225 (8/27)
> Current: 200 (9/24)
> 
> 4 weeks in. Yea! I'm not as small as I hoped I'd be (in appearance). I've always had a delusional view of myself in the mirror so I thought 20+ pounds down would make me look really good. I thought I'd have less of a gut. Standing posture, people can tell I've not got so much of a belly, but sitting down its very noticeable. I'm happy that I feel good in general, but still suffer lack of stamina. That just goes with the territory. I can wear lots of my old clothes again, and find I have to tighten up my belt now. Need to keep the will-power up. This weekend was tough, as i wanted to snack so badly.


Awesome, man! I always go for a glass of water or a cup of black coffee when I start feeling, "snacky." But if I'm struggling to last between meals and craving certain foods, then I try to see if I'm lacking in any nutrients and try to add more of it during my meal times. Just adjusting as I go.

Best,

NFH


----------



## NotFullyHere

Start: 
Jul.2nd - 215 lbs (5'7)

Sept. 19th - 179.2 lbs
Sept. 26th - 176.5 lbs

Still got a lot of body fat to lose. I'm targeting all muscle groups with body weight exercises so I'm also gaining some muscle mass but its all hidden under the fat lol


----------



## CaptainBoz

NotFullyHere said:


> Awesome, man! I always go for a glass of water or a cup of black coffee when I start feeling, "snacky." But if I'm struggling to last between meals and craving certain foods, then I try to see if I'm lacking in any nutrients and try to add more of it during my meal times. Just adjusting as I go.
> 
> Best,
> 
> NFH


Thank you. It seems I need to make some adjustments. I was concerned by the rapid loss at first, and I have kept to the same meal schedule and increased my food intake a little. I'm keeping to my avoidance of carbs, but now my weight has stabilized right at 200. I've seen no change now for 4 days. I'd like to lose more, but my body seems to be happy right now. Since I'm just 'winging it', I doubt I'm working an optimal program. Its all very confusing at times, as people push all types of systems...from eating 5 times a day, to going to a super fat-heavy diet. I have started doing some weights, so maybe I have lost fat but gained a bit of muscle. Hitting a plateau was certainly foreseeable.


----------



## CaptainBoz

NotFullyHere said:


> Start:
> Still got a lot of body fat to lose. I'm targeting all muscle groups with body weight exercises so I'm also gaining some muscle mass but its all hidden under the fat lol


You've come a long way. I have a hard time picturing what 176 looks like on a fellow who's 5'7". My teenage son is about that height and is 115#, and he is a runner so he's really lean. Keep it up. Even if you end up a bit 'fatty', the added musculature will give you a better shape even if you don't get 'definition'.

That reminds me an odd thing that happened to me years ago. (The first time around I decided to get into shape). I had gotten down to about 180lbs and was doing a bit of training with weights, aerobics, calisthenics, etc. I wasn't thin but had a decent body shape. Anyway I was at a show and suddenly felt a sharp, strangely odd pain on my left shoulder. I look around and find a woman biting me! I didn't really know what to say, and she didn't say anything either but just walked away. I was never sure if she had mistaken me for her boyfriend, or if it was just some weird compulsion to nibble on some stranger she found attractive. (Would you bite someone you didn't?).


----------



## NotFullyHere

CaptainBoz said:


> Thank you. It seems I need to make some adjustments. I was concerned by the rapid loss at first, and I have kept to the same meal schedule and increased my food intake a little. I'm keeping to my avoidance of carbs, but now my weight has stabilized right at 200. I've seen no change now for 4 days. I'd like to lose more, but my body seems to be happy right now. Since I'm just 'winging it', I doubt I'm working an optimal program. Its all very confusing at times, as people push all types of systems...from eating 5 times a day, to going to a super fat-heavy diet. I have started doing some weights, so maybe I have lost fat but gained a bit of muscle. Hitting a plateau was certainly foreseeable.


You might even start to put on some weight if you're gaining muscle mass, but don't worry, it will eventually start to come down again! I gained about 7lbs at one point when I added exercising into my weight loss program. The important thing is to be consistent with your diet because you know it works!

Best.


----------



## NotFullyHere

CaptainBoz said:


> You've come a long way. I have a hard time picturing what 176 looks like on a fellow who's 5'7". My teenage son is about that height and is 115#, and he is a runner so he's really lean. Keep it up. Even if you end up a bit 'fatty', the added musculature will give you a better shape even if you don't get 'definition'.
> 
> That reminds me an odd thing that happened to me years ago. (The first time around I decided to get into shape). I had gotten down to about 180lbs and was doing a bit of training with weights, aerobics, calisthenics, etc. I wasn't thin but had a decent body shape. Anyway I was at a show and suddenly felt a sharp, strangely odd pain on my left shoulder. I look around and find a woman biting me! I didn't really know what to say, and she didn't say anything either but just walked away. I was never sure if she had mistaken me for her boyfriend, or if it was just some weird compulsion to nibble on some stranger she found attractive. (Would you bite someone you didn't?).


Wow, that story is a little disturbing! She could have been a little high on drugs. LOL

BTW, I'm doing basic training in calisthenics atm, that's the body weight exercises I was referring to. :smile2:

I will be adding another update picture to my weight loss album on the 1st of Oct., so feel free to stop by my profile and take a look at my progress.

Cheers!

NFH


----------



## SofaKing

I'm struggling, after a weekend work retreat, to regain my zeal for eating right.

I did ok last week, but faltered big at a Friday going away event for someone and a very snacky Saturday. Today,I can't decide whether to round out the binge or not.

I really wish I cared enough about myself to resist more base urges to emotionally treat myself in unhealthy ways.


----------



## Crisigv

I gained a little. This is almost a month of being stuck at the 170 mark. I guess I've hit a plateau. I'm losing motivation to keep this going. I really wanted to go all the way. I don't have the energy to come up with new things to try. It's been a really inconsistent week. Not to mention that I'm always waking up depressed, so it's even harder to try. I'm a failure.


----------



## BAH

“Lose 10 Pounds In 5 Seconds”

Heehee

But anyway, got rid of 10 pounds but it’s still not enough. Gym workouts are fine but it depends on the time of the day. Anxiety kicks in with the thought of the place being crowded and being the only big one there. Its doesn’t seem so bad in the afternoon since ppl are in class but we’ll see. 

Eating healthier however is a different story...
All I drink it water and pop, sometimes milk.
All I eat is junk food. 

“Alright, had oatmeal and 2 boiled eggs, pretty good so far...”

*Sees corndog*

*Eats it for satisfaction than hunger*

"It's ok, I'll have more BECAUSE I don't eat these often"

*Feels guilty about eating bad, loses motivation to keep track of my eating, eats junk for the rest of the day*

It’s pretty much like this everyday. 
Eating to feel full and because its satisfying.
Eating whenever I’m bored.

As with Anxiety, it seems being home doesn't do me good if I'm there for most days, all day. Will have to make a plan to walk around during the days I'm not at school and at the gym.
Should pack better food and stay at school for half of the day so to see if anything happens. No choice but to eat what I have right?


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> I'm struggling, after a weekend work retreat, to regain my zeal for eating right.
> 
> I did ok last week, but faltered big at a Friday going away event for someone and a very snacky Saturday. Today,I can't decide whether to round out the binge or not.
> 
> I really wish I cared enough about myself to resist more base urges to emotionally treat myself in unhealthy ways.


 @SofaKing - We all struggle with those negative moods so don't give up, man! Several times over the weekend, I almost reached for some pizza and chocolate cake so I might be cheating in the near future, but I'll be doing my very best to resist it - btw, just typing this makes my mouth water lol I know you'll find your rhythm again, man. Just be careful not to backtrack so much so you can make an easy comeback!

Best,

NFH


----------



## NotFullyHere

Crisigv said:


> I gained a little. This is almost a month of being stuck at the 170 mark. I guess I've hit a plateau. I'm losing motivation to keep this going. I really wanted to go all the way. I don't have the energy to come up with new things to try. It's been a really inconsistent week. Not to mention that I'm always waking up depressed, so it's even harder to try. I'm a failure.


 @Crisigv - When I hit a plateau for almost a month back in August, I decided to start some light exercising and that really seemed to brake the barrier for me. Nothing crazy, just fast walking and some push ups and sit ups. Getting that heart rate up from exercising daily allows more blood flow to the brain, which then helps with our mental health, as well. So you not only lose weight from light exercises, your brain also receives more nourishment.

There's also yoga for stress and depression which helps me a lot. You may want to try it for yourself and see how it improves your mood? There are lots of videos on YouTube so try them out and stick to the ones that work for you, best.

Good luck!

NFH


----------



## NotFullyHere

Amon said:


> "Lose 10 Pounds In 5 Seconds"
> 
> Heehee
> 
> But anyway, got rid of 10 pounds but it's still not enough. Gym workouts are fine but it depends on the time of the day. Anxiety kicks in with the thought of the place being crowded and being the only big one there. Its doesn't seem so bad in the afternoon since ppl are in class but we'll see.
> 
> Eating healthier however is a different story...
> All I drink it water and pop, sometimes milk.
> All I eat is junk food.
> 
> "Alright, had oatmeal and 2 boiled eggs, pretty good so far..."
> 
> *Sees corndog*
> 
> *Eats it for satisfaction than hunger*
> 
> "It's ok, I'll have more BECAUSE I don't eat these often"
> 
> *Feels guilty about eating bad, loses motivation to keep track of my eating, eats junk for the rest of the day*
> 
> It's pretty much like this everyday.
> Eating to feel full and because its satisfying.
> Eating whenever I'm bored.
> 
> As with Anxiety, it seems being home doesn't do me good if I'm there for most days, all day. Will have to make a plan to walk around during the days I'm not at school and at the gym.
> Should pack better food and stay at school for half of the day so to see if anything happens. No choice but to eat what I have right?


 @Amon - Pop drinks and junk food will only make you crave for more food. Try eating more whole foods - especially the low GI foods, they'll probably keep you full for much longer. And drink water, only(you can have coffee and tea but don't take it with any sugar). Maybe an athlete can maintain a good looking body through exercise alone but for regular people like us, losing weight is 30% exercise and 70% healthy diet.

All the best!

NFH


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I'm struggling, after a weekend work retreat, to regain my zeal for eating right.
> 
> I did ok last week, but faltered big at a Friday going away event for someone and a very snacky Saturday. Today,I can't decide whether to round out the binge or not.
> 
> I really wish I cared enough about myself to resist more base urges to emotionally treat myself in unhealthy ways.


Please don't give up. You've done so well and you will do so much better. I won't give up if you don't. :squeeze


----------



## SofaKing

I'm going to try...you should too, then.


Crisigv said:


> Please don't give up. You've done so well and you will do so much better. I won't give up if you don't. :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I'm going to try...you should too, then.


I will


----------



## CaptainBoz

Starting Weight: 225 (8/27) 
Current: 198 (10/1)

I'm under 200 for the first time in probably 10 years, so there's that which is really good. I'm probably at a healthier weight loss rate now. 2lbs a week sounds about right I think.

I cheated a little last Monday, just out of laziness. I didn't binge or anything, I just had pizza for dinner out of convenience...it was there. I limited myself to 2 small pieces. I can't lie, it was good, but was back on my regular routine by Tuesday. It occurred to me that I haven't had a burger now for 5 weeks. Burgers were a staple of my previous diet habits. Also, I've found myself watching food videos on YouTube lately. They are strangely satisfying though they don't really make me want to eat. I don't want to be a crackpot food evangelist, but I've really found that staying away from carbs (for me) and skipping breakfast is my working formula for not having cravings and binging.

Don't give up folks. A small setback is not a failure. If you are wanting to make changes in your life, starting with your health is a good beginning, and then hopefully you can work on the other things. My first time around, weight loss started a run of 5 or 10 years of good things happening in my life. Some setbacks occurred, but I'm going at it again.


----------



## SofaKing

Congratulations on making it to One-derland. It's a great milestone.


CaptainBoz said:


> Starting Weight: 225 (8/27)
> Current: 198 (10/1)
> 
> I'm under 200 for the first time in probably 10 years, so there's that which is really good. I'm probably at a healthier weight loss rate now. 2lbs a week sounds about right I think.
> 
> I cheated a little last Monday, just out of laziness. I didn't binge or anything, I just had pizza for dinner out of convenience...it was there. I limited myself to 2 small pieces. I can't lie, it was good, but was back on my regular routine by Tuesday. It occurred to me that I haven't had a burger now for 5 weeks. Burgers were a staple of my previous diet habits. Also, I've found myself watching food videos on YouTube lately. They are strangely satisfying though they don't really make me want to eat. I don't want to be a crackpot food evangelist, but I've really found that staying away from carbs (for me) and skipping breakfast is my working formula for not having cravings and binging.
> 
> Don't give up folks. A small setback is not a failure. If you are wanting to make changes in your life, starting with your health is a good beginning, and then hopefully you can work on the other things. My first time around, weight loss started a run of 5 or 10 years of good things happening in my life. Some setbacks occurred, but I'm going at it again.


----------



## NotFullyHere

CaptainBoz said:


> Starting Weight: 225 (8/27)
> Current: 198 (10/1)
> 
> I'm under 200 for the first time in probably 10 years, so there's that which is really good. I'm probably at a healthier weight loss rate now. 2lbs a week sounds about right I think.
> 
> I cheated a little last Monday, just out of laziness. I didn't binge or anything, I just had pizza for dinner out of convenience...it was there. I limited myself to 2 small pieces. I can't lie, it was good, but was back on my regular routine by Tuesday. It occurred to me that I haven't had a burger now for 5 weeks. Burgers were a staple of my previous diet habits. Also, I've found myself watching food videos on YouTube lately. They are strangely satisfying though they don't really make me want to eat. I don't want to be a crackpot food evangelist, but I've really found that staying away from carbs (for me) and skipping breakfast is my working formula for not having cravings and binging.


Awesome! You probably can afford to have cheat days once in a while on a LCHF diet. There are recipes for keto bread and pancakes too if you ever want to watch some food related stuff on YouTube: they're super-low in carbs. Personally, I can't eat that much carbs because my depression comes back right away: this helps me to stay away from eating carbs/sugar. I also lost about 2 pounds since last week.

Best!

NFH


----------



## NotFullyHere

Last week - 176.5 lbs
This week - 173.2 lbs


I still need to lose >20 lbs to be in the healthy range for my height! &#55357;&#56867;


Lets keep going guys & gals!


NFH


----------



## SofaKing

NotFullyHere said:


> Last week - 176.5 lbs
> This week - 173.2 lbs
> 
> I still need to lose >20 lbs to be in the healthy range for my height! &#55357;&#56867;
> 
> Lets keep going guys & gals!
> 
> NFH


Rocking it


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> Rocking it


Thanks, man!


----------



## CaptainBoz

NotFullyHere said:


> Awesome! You probably can afford to have cheat days once in a while on a LCHF diet. There are recipes for keto bread and pancakes too if you ever want to watch some food related stuff on YouTube: they're super-low in carbs. Personally, I can't eat that much carbs because my depression comes back right away: this helps me to stay away from eating carbs/sugar. I also lost about 2 pounds since last week.
> 
> Best!
> 
> NFH


Good going on the 2 lbs!

Thanks for the low carb suggestions. I'm still doing pretty well. I think I'll be at 196 or 195 next week. Things are looking good. I've been occupied this week with some health issues related to my eyes, but I just got back from a followup visit and things are looking up. I am very nearsighted and this along with aging has resulted in my retina tearing in both eyes. Nobody tells you stuff like this. Do stuff when you are young people! When you are about 40, you will probably need readers. When you are closing in on 60, the "jelly' (vitreous humor) in your eye starts liquifying and could cause retinal issues. Getting old isn't for the faint hearted.

Related to that, I should really be grateful. I've never thought of myself as particularly healthy, but filling out this new doctor's question sheet this morning made me realize that I don't have it that bad. I don't suffer from most of the maladies that I guess I could (Liver, kidney, heart, lungs, etc.), knock on wood.

One more tidbit from my life. Last November I went to the "Black Friday" sales and wanted to pick up some new jeans. They didn't have my regular size, so I bought some size 36 thinking I could swap them for larger ones later. I never got around to that and kept them in the closet. Anyway going to the doctor today I didn't want to wear my old faded, ratty ones so I found a pair of these SZ 36 ones and was able to wear them. Its a small victory, and it made me feel a bit better even through these eye issues I'm having.


----------



## SofaKing

CaptainBoz said:


> Good going on the 2 lbs!
> 
> Thanks for the low carb suggestions. I'm still doing pretty well. I think I'll be at 196 or 195 next week. Things are looking good. I've been occupied this week with some health issues related to my eyes, but I just got back from a followup visit and things are looking up. I am very nearsighted and this along with aging has resulted in my retina tearing in both eyes. Nobody tells you stuff like this. Do stuff when you are young people! When you are about 40, you will probably need readers. When you are closing in on 60, the "jelly' (vitreous humor) in your eye starts liquifying and could cause retinal issues. Getting old isn't for the faint hearted.
> 
> Related to that, I should really be grateful. I've never thought of myself as particularly healthy, but filling out this new doctor's question sheet this morning made me realize that I don't have it that bad. I don't suffer from most of the maladies that I guess I could (Liver, kidney, heart, lungs, etc.), knock on wood.
> 
> One more tidbit from my life. Last November I went to the "Black Friday" sales and wanted to pick up some new jeans. They didn't have my regular size, so I bought some size 36 thinking I could swap them for larger ones later. I never got around to that and kept them in the closet. Anyway going to the doctor today I didn't want to wear my old faded, ratty ones so I found a pair of these SZ 36 ones and was able to wear them. Its a small victory, and it made me feel a bit better even through these eye issues I'm having.


A large victory, really.

I saved off my skinny clothes and worked my way from tight 40s back down to 34s. I'm keeping my 36s, just in case, but donated lots of other clothing.


----------



## NotFullyHere

CaptainBoz said:


> Good going on the 2 lbs!
> 
> Thanks for the low carb suggestions. I'm still doing pretty well. I think I'll be at 196 or 195 next week. Things are looking good. I've been occupied this week with some health issues related to my eyes, but I just got back from a followup visit and things are looking up. I am very nearsighted and this along with aging has resulted in my retina tearing in both eyes. Nobody tells you stuff like this. Do stuff when you are young people! When you are about 40, you will probably need readers. When you are closing in on 60, the "jelly' (vitreous humor) in your eye starts liquifying and could cause retinal issues. Getting old isn't for the faint hearted.
> 
> Related to that, I should really be grateful. I've never thought of myself as particularly healthy, but filling out this new doctor's question sheet this morning made me realize that I don't have it that bad. I don't suffer from most of the maladies that I guess I could (Liver, kidney, heart, lungs, etc.), knock on wood.
> 
> One more tidbit from my life. Last November I went to the "Black Friday" sales and wanted to pick up some new jeans. They didn't have my regular size, so I bought some size 36 thinking I could swap them for larger ones later. I never got around to that and kept them in the closet. Anyway going to the doctor today I didn't want to wear my old faded, ratty ones so I found a pair of these SZ 36 ones and was able to wear them. Its a small victory, and it made me feel a bit better even through these eye issues I'm having.


Thanks for the heads up, our health is our greatest asset! And congrats on fitting into the smaller size, I bet your family is impressed and quite proud of you with your progress!

IF combined with a LCHF diet is very benefitial to our health so keep it going!

Ken


----------



## Crisigv

Official weigh in is tomorrow, but decided to step in the scale. In the 160s now, passed the 40lb mark. I should be happy, but I'm not. Who cares.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Official weigh in is tomorrow, but decided to step in the scale. In the 160s now, passed the 40lb mark. I should be happy, but I'm not. Who cares.


That is huge. I know how difficult it is and I also know that it's difficult to celebrate these things when you're depressed.

I care.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> That is huge. I know how difficult it is and I also know that it's difficult to celebrate these things when you're depressed.
> 
> I care.


Thanks. Today's weigh in thankfully showed the same thing. Weighed in at 167.4, down 3.2 from last Sunday. 40.8 pounds lost. Unless it shows later, I don't seem to be affected by Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Thanks. Today's weigh in thankfully showed the same thing. Weighed in at 167.4, down 3.2 from last Sunday. 40.8 pounds lost. Unless it shows later, I don't seem to be affected by Thanksgiving dinner.


You're doing amazing. You have a long and beautiful life ahead of you and it's good you're taking steps to be your best.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Crisigv said:


> Thanks. Today's weigh in thankfully showed the same thing. Weighed in at 167.4, down 3.2 from last Sunday. 40.8 pounds lost. Unless it shows later, I don't seem to be affected by Thanksgiving dinner.


Good going, Crisigv!

I've been gaining weight lately lol


----------



## CaptainBoz

Starting Weight: 225 (8/27) 
Current: 196 (10/8)

2 pounds down. Sure and steady wins the race. Last week my eyes were giving me trouble, but I'm finding it easier to focus and my vision may be clearing a little, so that's good.

I still need to work up the gumption to exercise, as I still suffer from man boobs and a (smaller) spare tire around my middle. I had some health concerns Saturday. I was outside in the heat at a motorcycle event and got quite dehydrated and light headed. I left early and later in the day found my blood pressure was 104/84 and pulse elevated. I think it was the heat, but I'm going to get to my Dr. for a checkup soon. I might not need to be on my blood pressure medication. We shall see. I haven't caught up with the other messages here since last I posted, so I'll leave this here. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## SofaKing

CaptainBoz said:


> Starting Weight: 225 (8/27)
> Current: 196 (10/8)
> 
> 2 pounds down. Sure and steady wins the race. Last week my eyes were giving me trouble, but I'm finding it easier to focus and my vision may be clearing a little, so that's good.
> 
> I still need to work up the gumption to exercise, as I still suffer from man boobs and a (smaller) spare tire around my middle. I had some health concerns Saturday. I was outside in the heat at a motorcycle event and got quite dehydrated and light headed. I left early and later in the day found my blood pressure was 104/84 and pulse elevated. I think it was the heat, but I'm going to get to my Dr. for a checkup soon. I might not need to be on my blood pressure medication. We shall see. I haven't caught up with the other messages here since last I posted, so I'll leave this here. Hope everyone is doing well.


You're doing great.


----------



## tea111red

I was at 123 lbs yesterday ....I want to get back down to 110 lbs (what I was 10 months ago). I feel less uncomfortable at that weight.


----------



## tea111red

I'm going to fast (well, I'll allow water, coffee w/ half & half and electrolyte mix in water) until at least Thursday. Looking forward to having less fat.

After Thursday ....I'll eat again, but it'll still be low carb.

Activity...I'll worry about this later.


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> I'm going to fast (well, I'll allow water, coffee w/ half & half and electrolyte mix in water) until at least Thursday. Looking forward to having less fat.
> 
> After Thursday ....I'll eat again, but it'll still be low carb.
> 
> Activity...I'll worry about this later.


Yeah...diet is 70 to 80 percent of the results, anyway. Exercise has other benefits, but not essential for fat loss.

Best wishes!


----------



## NotFullyHere

Last week - 173.2 lbs
This week - 173.2 lbs


48hrs ago I was about 176lbs due to an increase in appetite - I ate two meals instead of one. The appetite was brought on by a high dosage of CBD oil: I took about twice the amount that I normally take(2ml instead of 1ml). Still trying to reduce my anxiety levels through self-experimentation lol


Best!


----------



## NotFullyHere

CaptainBoz said:


> Starting Weight: 225 (8/27)
> Current: 196 (10/8)
> 
> 2 pounds down. Sure and steady wins the race. Last week my eyes were giving me trouble, but I'm finding it easier to focus and my vision may be clearing a little, so that's good.
> 
> I still need to work up the gumption to exercise, as I still suffer from man boobs and a (smaller) spare tire around my middle. I had some health concerns Saturday. I was outside in the heat at a motorcycle event and got quite dehydrated and light headed. I left early and later in the day found my blood pressure was 104/84 and pulse elevated. I think it was the heat, but I'm going to get to my Dr. for a checkup soon. I might not need to be on my blood pressure medication. We shall see. I haven't caught up with the other messages here since last I posted, so I'll leave this here. Hope everyone is doing well.


The fat around the waist is the most stubborne. These drinks might help you especially when you're intermittent fasting - 



.

Hope all goes well with the doctor's check up.

Best.


----------



## SofaKing

NotFullyHere said:


> Last week - 173.2 lbs
> This week - 173.2 lbs
> 
> 48hrs ago I was about 176lbs due to an increase in appetite - I ate two meals instead of one. The appetite was brought on by a high dosage of CBD oil: I took about twice the amount that I normally take(2ml instead of 1ml). Still trying to reduce my anxiety levels through self-experimentation lol
> 
> Best!


Maintaining is a victory too.


----------



## tea111red

SofaKing said:


> Yeah...diet is 70 to 80 percent of the results, anyway. Exercise has other benefits, but not essential for fat loss.
> 
> Best wishes!


Thanks!

-----
I finished my fast. Ate today. Think I'm going to fast again until Sunday morning. I just want to get this excess weight off already.


----------



## CaptainBoz

Starting Weight: 225 (8/27) 
Current: 195 (10/14)

Its been a stressful week. I"m down just a pound from last week. This thing is dragging now. My caloric consumption has gone up. I feel the urge to snack and have been trying to control it with snacking on nuts and having larger meals. I'm still having 2 meals a day, but just larger ones. I had a burger today, but threw away the top bun so as to feel I wasn't completely going off my diet. I've had some bouts of anxiety that haven't helped. I hope to redouble my efforts this week. I want to get to 185.


----------



## Crisigv

Last week: 167.4lbs
This week: 164.2lbs 44lbs lost

No change really in how I'm doing things. Ate out on Saturday, didn't seem to affect me.


----------



## blue2

Crisigv said:


> Last week: 167.4lbs
> This week: 164.2lbs 44lbs lost
> 
> No change really in how I'm doing things. Ate out on Saturday, didn't seem to affect me.


 Well done it takes plenty will power to stick with a weight loss effort &#128077;&#128513;


----------



## Crisigv

blue2 said:


> Well done it takes plenty will power to stick with a weight loss effort &#128077;&#128513;


Thanks! Willpower is indeed the struggle.


----------



## NotFullyHere

CaptainBoz said:


> Starting Weight: 225 (8/27)
> Current: 195 (10/14)
> Its been a stressful week. I"m down just a pound from last week. This thing is dragging now. My caloric consumption has gone up. I feel the urge to snack and have been trying to control it with snacking on nuts and having larger meals. I'm still having 2 meals a day, but just larger ones. I had a burger today, but threw away the top bun so as to feel I wasn't completely going off my diet. I've had some bouts of anxiety that haven't helped. I hope to redouble my efforts this week. I want to get to 185.


This is a lifestyle, man. Keep a close eye on your overall health and don't focus too much on the scale, you're making positive changes to your life and you know its working.

@SofaKing - Thanks, man. This is my 3rd week with 173.2lbs, I guess I hit another plateau or something? But my lifestyle is much healthier now than it ever was, so I'm very happy and content about that! Hope you are doing well, too? /Ken


----------



## NotFullyHere

Current week = 173.2lbs
Last week = 173.2lbs
Week before last = 173.2lbs


To get the numbers exactly the same has got to be some kind of a record! lol


Keep going, everyone!


NFH


----------



## SofaKing

NotFullyHere said:


> Current week = 173.2lbs
> Last week = 173.2lbs
> Week before last = 173.2lbs
> 
> To get the numbers exactly the same has got to be some kind of a record! lol
> 
> Keep going, everyone!
> 
> NFH


It's great you're maintaining in a healthy way even if you're still intending to keep losing.

I've had a 3 week binge-loss cycle which obviously isn't healthy.

I'll always have a food addiction and bad emotional coping skills. I need a new healthy obsession besides maintenance. I wish I could get addicted to working out. Still have to crack that code.


----------



## NotFullyHere

SofaKing said:


> It's great you're maintaining in a healthy way even if you're still intending to keep losing.
> 
> I've had a 3 week binge-loss cycle which obviously isn't healthy.
> 
> I'll always have a food addiction and bad emotional coping skills. I need a new healthy obsession besides maintenance. I wish I could get addicted to working out. Still have to crack that code.


Yeah, back before I did the elimination diet(carnivore), it was impossible for me to stick to any kind of effort to lose weight due to the mood swings from severe stress and depression. I would literally have depressive episodes that would last 4 to 5 days, it was insane! And the amount of food I would eat during those times was unbelievable!

I think you and @*Crisigv* are doing an incredible job of maintaining/losing weight, 'cause its pretty much impossible to have a steady supply of will power when you're dealing with depression.

Much respect to you guys!

Ken aka NFH


----------



## komorikun

Cutting peanut butter out my diet. See if I lose any weight. I just have no control if it's in the kitchen cupboard. I also got salt-free butter cause like peanut butter I have a habit of grazing on it. Saltless butter is not very tempting. 

One of my coworkers keeps a candy jar of various halloween sized chocolates on her desk. It's so bad. Almost everyday I have 1 or 2 of them. Work is a drag and I often want a pick-me up. The 2 cups of coffee per day isn't quite enough. 

I'm not sure what is worse for weight gain, alcohol or edibles. Alcohol tends to deaden my appetite but it has plenty of calories in it. Edible chocolates/hard candies are very small, so not much calories but it totally stimulates my appetite. Certainly don't want to be sober all the time though. Ugh.


----------



## LampSandwich

*I have bee binge eating like a mother****er lately and I HATE it. I feel so fat and gross... I can't live like this. So much of me wants to take the easy way out. I want to go from 140 to 120 stat. If I cheat I can do it in a month, unhealthy but quick so who cares :/? I can't eat my feelings like this, I'd rather get rid of what it is like to feel in different ways. I feel so gross. *


----------



## tea111red

The scale said 118.8 lbs....that's w/ screwing up a few times. Still not happy w/ my appearance...will keep going. Still plan to keep doing low carb most of the time and "fasting" (not water fasting). 

Not really done a lot of physical activity in the last 2 weeks. Again, will worry about this more later.


----------



## Crisigv

Weight stayed the same. I guess it's not a bad thing, but always hoping for some kind of loss. Still struggling with my worth and not really seeing a point in all of this.


----------



## CaptainBoz

Starting Weight: 225 (8/27) 
Current: 193 (10/22)

Nearly 2 months in now. My loss has slowed. I'm tired of being hungry so I'm eating a bit more, but my basics are the same. 2 meals a day. Limit carbs. Drinking tea and a couple diet Cokes a day when I feel the urge to have something with flavor. (I can't drink straight water...it goes back to my childhood).


----------



## CaptainBoz

Crisigv said:


> Weight stayed the same. I guess it's not a bad thing, but always hoping for some kind of loss. Still struggling with my worth and not really seeing a point in all of this.


I'm making up a sports analogy, FWIW. Figure this. Even teams with a losing season celebrate their wins. Try not to get so mired in negativity that everything is worthless and hopeless. If you truly can't find some joy in a personal achievement, maybe look for some help from others. I've followed your progress and you're doing well.

I was afraid my own progress had halted, and then surprisingly I found I was down by 2 or 3 lbs over my last weigh-in. I won't go into detail, but I'm still struggling in things in many other areas of my life. I'm stressed out about by hoarding tendencies, my procrastination, my frustration in dealing with my family, my finances and my withdrawing from interacting with my extended family. The weight loss has granted me some control and something I am proud of. I'm worried how well I will keep the weight off, but I'll deal with that later.

You won't solve all your problems all at once so take encouragement in progress with one of them.


----------



## CaptainBoz

tea111red said:


> The scale said 118.8 lbs....that's w/ screwing up a few times. Still not happy w/ my appearance...will keep going. Still plan to keep doing low carb most of the time and "fasting" (not water fasting).
> 
> Not really done a lot of physical activity in the last 2 weeks. Again, will worry about this more later.


What's your target weight? I've found keeping to 2 meals (lunch and dinner) and doing an 18-hour 'fast' (dinner to lunch daily) is working for me, with severe cutbacks in carbs. No sugars, no bread, no pasta, very occasional grains.


----------



## tea111red

CaptainBoz said:


> What's your target weight? I've found keeping to 2 meals (lunch and dinner) and doing an 18-hour 'fast' (dinner to lunch daily) is working for me, with severe cutbacks in carbs. No sugars, no bread, no pasta, very occasional grains.


At least 110. Maybe 105. I will have to see.

I have to get very thin for my face to look less bad. Also want to fit into my old clothes.


----------



## tea111red

Oh, and I should probably say that I screwed up my diet today. I'll try to do better tomorrow.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> At least 110. Maybe 105. I will have to see.
> 
> I have to get very thin for my face to look less bad. Also want to fit into my old clothes.


How tall are you if you don't mind me asking? 110 is like 50kg, that's pretty small.


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> How tall are you if you don't mind me asking? 110 is like 50kg, that's pretty small.


5'5 and 1/2 inches. Yeah, I get pretty thin, but being around at least 110 lbs is the only way to get my face to look less bad.


----------



## CaptainBoz

tea111red said:


> 5'5 and 1/2 inches. Yeah, I get pretty thin, but being around at least 110 lbs is the only way to get my face to look less bad.


That's entirely reasonable. My wife is about your height and was most comfortable at 105 lbs. Because it's out of my personal experience (I passed 200lbs when I was 14 or 15) its harder to relate. Having 10 extra pounds is probably like me having 20 too much. It really does seem to be the case. I checked my scale this morning and I'm right at 190. I've lost 35lbs now and I'm only now starting to see visible results. My BMI indicates that I'm no longer obese, but just overweight. There's more work to be done.


----------



## Grady1980

Hi over the past few years since I had my son and was in an unhappy relationship I gained about 60 pds. I’m 5”7 and 210pds. I never thought I’d ever hit 200pds in my life but that’s what being an emotional eater did to me. Now that I’m on my own I enjoy going for long walks down nature trails - while walking I listen to ted talks - from motivational speakers so I’m enjoying my walks while feeling uplifted. I love my sugar and think that’s what is taking me so long to get going with the weight loss - working nights I tends to go for the cookies...but, I strive to get close to 10,000 steps on these walks- one day at a time. Just pick something you enjoy and you’ll stick to it.


----------



## SofaKing

Grady1980 said:


> Hi over the past few years since I had my son and was in an unhappy relationship I gained about 60 pds. I'm 5"7 and 210pds. I never thought I'd ever hit 200pds in my life but that's what being an emotional eater did to me. Now that I'm on my own I enjoy going for long walks down nature trails - while walking I listen to ted talks - from motivational speakers so I'm enjoying my walks while feeling uplifted. I love my sugar and think that's what is taking me so long to get going with the weight loss - working nights I tends to go for the cookies...but, I strive to get close to 10,000 steps on these walks- one day at a time. Just pick something you enjoy and you'll stick to it.


You'll get there...you have the right attitude. Emotional eating is my issue too.

Losing wasn't as hard as maintaining for me. Along with some current stress, this is my present burden.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Cutting peanut butter out my diet. See if I lose any weight. I just have no control if it's in the kitchen cupboard. I also got salt-free butter cause like peanut butter I have a habit of grazing on it. Saltless butter is not very tempting.
> 
> One of my coworkers keeps a candy jar of various halloween sized chocolates on her desk. It's so bad. Almost everyday I have 1 or 2 of them. Work is a drag and I often want a pick-me up. The 2 cups of coffee per day isn't quite enough.
> 
> I'm not sure what is worse for weight gain, alcohol or edibles. Alcohol tends to deaden my appetite but it has plenty of calories in it. Edible chocolates/hard candies are very small, so not much calories but it totally stimulates my appetite. Certainly don't want to be sober all the time though. Ugh.


Broke down and bought peanut butter. I need to use it for cooking. So to prevent grazing, I got peanut butter that has no sugar or salt added to it.

Think I'm bored of booze. Haven't had any in a week which is unusual for me. Going to try to only drink when I have company. No more of this stupid drinking alone B.S. See if that helps with weight loss. I always gain weight when I'm working and lose weight when unemployed. During my last period of unemployment I didn't lose much during the first 6 months. Seemed to really shed the pounds once I became super broke and stopped buying alcohol as a result. Could be that the diet also changed a bit but I doubt it.


----------



## Crisigv

Lost half a pound. I guess a loss is good, but what for? What's the point in trying to get healthy when I'll probably be depressed for the rest of my life?


----------



## SplendidBob

Will probably be back here next month. Gained an insane amount of weight recently and if I don't crack down on it soon its probably going to spiral out of control. Just popped over 220lbs this morning. Need to find older fatter clothes and everything. Not good.

I know why, its the combo of not exactly being single (she didn't give a ****, or said she didnt lol), and the recent struggles I have been going through (been basically raining turds of late). Controlling weight is the start of me controlling everything though so its something I need to do.

On the plus side, I have just about managed to maintain going to the gym, so should have been able to at least maintain or gain some muscle.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Lost half a pound. I guess a loss is good, but what for? What's the point in trying to get healthy when I'll probably be depressed for the rest of my life?


It's always worth it, though I know the same feelings of pointlessness.

You've come so far, are so close to your goals, and are doing too well to give up now.

I need to arrest my weekend binging. It's counterproductive.


BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Will probably be back here next month. Gained an insane amount of weight recently and if I don't crack down on it soon its probably going to spiral out of control. Just popped over 220lbs this morning. Need to find older fatter clothes and everything. Not good.
> 
> I know why, its the combo of not exactly being single (she didn't give a ****, or said she didnt lol), and the recent struggles I have been going through (been basically raining turds of late). Controlling weight is the start of me controlling everything though so its something I need to do.
> 
> On the plus side, I have just about managed to maintain going to the gym, so should have been able to at least maintain or gain some muscle.


Gain loss gain...my hobby too.

It's good you already have an exercise foundation.

You'll be back on track in no time.


komorikun said:


> Broke down and bought peanut butter. I need to use it for cooking. So to prevent grazing, I got peanut butter that has no sugar or salt added to it.
> 
> Think I'm bored of booze. Haven't had any in a week which is unusual for me. Going to try to only drink when I have company. No more of this drinking stupid drinking alone B.S. See if that helps with weight loss. I always gain weight when I'm working and lose weight when unemployed. During my last period of unemployment I didn't lose much during the first 6 months. Seemed to really shed the pounds once I became super broke and stopped buying alcohol as a result. Could be that the diet also changed a bit but I doubt it.


I have to stop booze. It makes me eat poorly.


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Cutting peanut butter out my diet. See if I lose any weight. I just have no control if it's in the kitchen cupboard. I also got salt-free butter cause like peanut butter I have a habit of grazing on it. Saltless butter is not very tempting.
> 
> One of my coworkers keeps a candy jar of various halloween sized chocolates on her desk. It's so bad. Almost everyday I have 1 or 2 of them. Work is a drag and I often want a pick-me up. The 2 cups of coffee per day isn't quite enough.
> 
> I'm not sure what is worse for weight gain, alcohol or edibles. Alcohol tends to deaden my appetite but it has plenty of calories in it. Edible chocolates/hard candies are very small, so not much calories but it totally stimulates my appetite. Certainly don't want to be sober all the time though. Ugh.


Jesus I love peanut butter - whoever invented that should be given a medal.

Alcohol apparently can cause cancer. I was watching something about it the other day, I had no idea. Lucky I don't really drink much nowadays. They used to say all that nonsense about a few glasses of wine being good for you but now they say that's crap.

https://www.cancerresearchuk.org/ab.../alcohol-and-cancer/how-alcohol-causes-cancer


----------



## SofaKing

Well, that was to be expected after the weeks of binge/loss lifestyle I was allowing myself to have. I'm up 10 pounds above my recent low. 186.6. I'm sure some of that is just recent water retention from a high fat, high sodium diet. I'm an emotional wreck these days and I'm allowing my only coping mechanisms to take priority. I'll lose this again...it's what I'm good at...certainly better than maintaining it.

I'm going to resume, if I can, a more consistent and focused health regimen, though I'm honestly at such a low emotional state, it's an active battle to see the point. At the moment, it's so that the first responders have an easier time putting me in the bag.

That dark note aside, I'm going to have to refuse booze again. I can't drink without eating and carrot sticks and bourbon just don't go well together. I'm going to have to start doing some form of consistent cardio, though weights additionally would be better.

Ultimately, for this any many other motivations, I need to find my reason to push on...with life.

Happy Monday, y'all.


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> Lost half a pound. I guess a loss is good, but what for? What's the point in trying to get healthy when I'll probably be depressed for the rest of my life?


Yes, it's good....keep doing good for yourself and taking care of your health. I don't see how your mental health shouldn't improve when you're treating yourself better.


----------



## tea111red

CaptainBoz said:


> I checked my scale this morning and I'm right at 190. I've lost 35lbs now and I'm only now starting to see visible results. My BMI indicates that I'm no longer obese, but just overweight. There's more work to be done.


Good!


----------



## NotFullyHere

Just came out of a major depressive episode yesterday, that lasted 7 days. No exercise, no healthy diet, no goodness and I binged like CRAZY on pasta and brown rice(good ol comfort food). 

But I'm finally back and will be resuming my weight loss journey. lol


NFH


----------



## tea111red

Going to fast for 36 hrs.


----------



## SplendidBob

222.2 yesterday. If I could just get to sleep now today would be sub 2k, but as usual, when hungry I cant sleep (I get restless leg stuff  ). Hopefully back dieting though. Have to nip this **** in the bud. Goal 200. 200 and I am in pretty decent shape at around 15% body fat.


----------



## Crisigv

NotFullyHere said:


> Just came out of a major depressive episode yesterday, that lasted 7 days. No exercise, no healthy diet, no goodness and I binged like CRAZY on pasta and brown rice(good ol comfort food).
> 
> But I'm finally back and will be resuming my weight loss journey. lol
> 
> NFH


You'll bounce back in no time!


----------



## Crisigv

Down about half a pound for the past week. It's slow going, but it's still going. Will hopefully be in the 150s soon. Still so fat.


----------



## CaptainBoz

Starting Weight: 225 (8/27) 
Current: 192 (11/6)

It's not been a great week. Started with wife's birthday on 10/30 going out to eat and then later shared some ice cream cake with the family. Then Halloween filled the house with candy and I gave in to the Reese's chocolates that were everywhere. My hunger is back up and my weight is up a couple pounds now. I'm hoping to turn this around, but I'm still struggling with self worth and anxiety along with cravings. I also hate this time of the year...things just seem to be closing in on me as it is easy to avoid relatives and gatherings all the rest of the year, but the holidays force people together. Visiting my brother every Christmas is so awkward. I don't mind him, but he married a woman with lots of kids and grandkids and I just don't know these people. I have nothing in common with them so I just eat and sit quietly watching TV until its time to go.


----------



## Eleonora91

I'm back at it again.
Starting from 68 kgs (150 lb or 10 st 10 lb I guess?)
I have been trying intermittent fasting for around 1 month now, I am having 600 kcals twice a week (I mantain on around 1600-1700 kcals when not exercising). The other days I aim for 1300 but sometimes I will have a cheat day.


----------



## Edwirdd

6'1"
Starting Weight: 255 ( july 2018 )
Current Weight: 212

keto diet. :cuddle


----------



## CaptainBoz

Edwirdd said:


> Starting Weight: 255 ( july 2018 )
> Current Weight: 212
> 
> keto diet. :cuddle


That's quite a change there. Good going. I'm currently at at 188, though my doctor's scales says I'm 195. (In my own defense I weight myself in the morning right out of the shower, so the weight of shoes, clothing, etc doesn't factor in.) As long as I'm consistent in my protocol its all good.

The holidays are coming up here. Next week is Thanksgiving where Americans gorge ourselves to the point of passing out. I've got a party Saturday which will be a major test of will, and then when Thursday rolls around it will be the main event. Good luck all during this holiday season.


----------



## SplendidBob

Well been struggling immensely, weight was up to 229 yesterday. Lots of binge eating and being honest, binge substance use. Untreated seasonal depression and stress is gonna do its thing.

I have been going to the gym and training hard though, so I will have packed on some muscle at least (if you are going to go on a weight gain frenzy, at least lift weights so when you finally sort your **** out you are carrying more muscle ).

Did a long gym session yesterday, ate sub 1500 cals (big deficit), slept while hungry. Encouraging. Trying for a 90 day diet. 1.75lbs - 2 per week. If I can stick to it, somewhere between 20-25lbs loseable. Though I imagine today or tomorrow I will lose 5 or so lbs from water loss. 200lbs is a nice spot for me. I don't need abs, or 12% body fat, or any of that **** I once went for.


----------



## Crisigv

Down about 4 pounds this week. Past couple weeks not much has happened, so maybe it's caught up a little? I'm happy with it. 150s are next and this was almost as low as I was last time I lost weight. I will go further this time.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> Down about 4 pounds this week. Past couple weeks not much has happened, so maybe it's caught up a little? I'm happy with it. 150s are next and this was almost as low as I was last time I lost weight. I will go further this time.


Sorry, I have been away a while 

Well done, and pleased you have kept going. What is your total weight loss so far?


----------



## SplendidBob

Also I have been doing ketosis with a new friend from university. Have lost the initial burst of weight from keto, down from 229 to 216.8. Am also testing ketosis for anxiety / depression, and am very speculatively hoping it might help with my neck problem (low inflammation). Am about 6 days in. Obviously vlogging it. Have made the vlogs public as well for extra exposure.


----------



## Crisigv

SplendidBob said:


> Sorry, I have been away a while
> 
> Well done, and pleased you have kept going. What is your total weight loss so far?


Thank you. I'm almost at 50lbs lost. I've eaten poorly this week, so I may not reach it, but I'm basically there.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Crisigv said:


> Thank you. I'm almost at 50lbs lost. I've eaten poorly this week, so I may not reach it, but I'm basically there.


What the... GOOD FOR YOU!!! :squeeze that is actually amazing.


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> What the... GOOD FOR YOU!!! :squeeze that is actually amazing.


Thanks!  It's nice to see progress after hard work.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> Thank you. I'm almost at 50lbs lost. I've eaten poorly this week, so I may not reach it, but I'm basically there.


Well done 

Are you planning to stay there or continue?


----------



## Crisigv

SplendidBob said:


> Well done
> 
> Are you planning to stay there or continue?


I need to keep going. At least another 25lbs.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> I need to keep going. At least another 25lbs.


 having lost 50 you now know you can get all the way. Just remembering the times when you felt like giving up and then if you feel like that again know that you got past it before.


----------



## Crisigv

SplendidBob said:


> having lost 50 you now know you can get all the way. Just remembering the times when you felt like giving up and then if you feel like that again know that you got past it before.


I guess


----------



## eppe

i was religious going to the gym for the first 2 - 3 weeks then it tapered off to once a week then my feet hurt at the treadmill and was diagnosed with fasciitis, i stopped going to the gym altogether.


----------



## Sheeratty

Starting weight: 19 stone 11 pounds (April 2018)
Current weight: 14 stone 13 pounds

68lbs down. Hoping to lose another stone or so.


----------



## Crisigv

Back down a little from last Sunday. And OFFICIALLY past my 50lb mark. I'm happy with that. I hope it will give me a little boost in motivation. The week starts off with a Christmas work dinner tonight at a restaurant. But the rest of the week is pretty straight forward, so I should be eating normally. Hoping for another loss next weekend, just have to make sure I'm tracking my WW points and staying accountable.


----------



## twitchy666

*perfect solution*

pullups in proper gym

lift your own weight. keep doing it

robust upper body strength
all angles outwards or inner. palms 180º to bar / grips
and more weight using waist belt if needed. 15 reps minimum

loads cardio later, 1000cals per hour, 2 hours, then more lifting...

swallow hemp protein shakes before leaving home
downside to it is more hair, nail growth, but full suite of vitamins omega 3, omega 6. no need for any cod liver oil...

my waist shrank many years ago. shorts kept falling off during cardio. elastic perished. new shorts

moving anywhere sped me up!


----------



## blue2

I ran 5km on the threadmill yesterday in 31 minutes, done 3000 metres on the rowing machine at 40 s/m, 45 lightly assisted pullups at 15 reps : /


----------



## Chevy396

I was getting up to near 200 lbs bulking, but now I'm back down to about 150. Most of this muscle is what I managed to save from bulking a few years ago.

I wasn't sure if id be able to lose the fat this quickly but fasting got me there.


----------



## Crisigv

52lbs down as of this morning. I guess I'm still doing something right, which is rare.


----------



## SplendidBob

Back down at 212-214ish. Half way there. Keto is proving very good for me. Maintenance calories approx 3500 (I have no ****ing clue how thats possible given that I don't move, but am not complaining atm lol). New incentives to get the rest of this off sharpish . 

Keto seems to be extremely good at preserving muscle as well, as a bonus.


----------



## 8888

Weighed in today at 318.6 lbs, I seem to hover around 320. Glad I didn't gain over the holidays.


----------



## Crisigv

Been eating sweets like crazy this holiday season. I need to stop and get back to the weight loss. I just hit 50lbs, and need to keep going. I'm struggling.


----------



## SplendidBob

Managed a horror week where I regained most lost weight (non keto). But since I carry 8-10lbs of water weight, its hard to know where I currently stand. I figure I still want to be below 200, with my current amount of muscle. That will put me in pretty good condition. 222 atm.

190 would be me probably 10% or so. Maybe. I have put on a fair bit of muscle over the last (near 2 years) of consistent training, even if I have made a mess of it re diet.

So still keto and fasting for the weight loss because I believe its superior for muscle retention. 48 hour fast started as of an hour and a half ago (ugh).


----------



## NotFullyHere

Happy 2019 all! Congrats to those who are sticking to their weight loss plan and seeing results! Keep fighting the healthy fight 

NFH


----------



## SparklingWater

Committing back to this. Doing what works for me. Keto, OMAD, meal prep


----------



## lily

NotFullyHere said:


> Happy 2019 all! Congrats to those who are sticking to their weight loss plan and seeing results! Keep fighting the healthy fight
> 
> NFH


Thank you


----------



## SplendidBob

Off keto now. Had a day where I went to the gym, thrashed arms, had large amount of tequila fell asleep with huge deficit. Could barely walk the next day, but interestingly couldn't stand the idea of keto, like my body had totally run out of glycogen. I had to have like 500g of carbs to recover. 

Have ordered some meal replacement shakes next week plus calorie counting obv, about 217 ish atm, with glycogen full, so probably maybe 12lbs down on my recent heaviest. 

Plan for the rest... In the gym arm veins are visible during training, so I can't be too far away from 12-13%. Maybe 20lbs max. Still aiming for 200 and see what I look like. Have somehow put on a fair bit of muscle over the last 6 months. 

If it turns out at 200 I am still 20lbs off where I need to be, and I am sane, I might do an EC stack for a month or two to finish. Would one day love to post "after" pics. It's been about 5 years lol, one day I will get fat low enough.


----------



## tea111red

i've been screwing up. it's harder to stick to my diet when depressed and bored so much of the time.


----------



## tea111red

the number on the scale is going down again......phew.


----------



## Crisigv

Weighed myself this morning because I forgot to yesterday. Scale is still going down. Down 55.4 pounds in total. Considering that I'm an emotional mess, I guess I'm doing okay.


----------



## SplendidBob

Gave up for now. Seem to be hovering around 225 atm, feels like a bit of a set point. After essays in a couple of weeks I will start again. I feel I need to get this restless legs **** sorted as it stops me sleeping esp when hungry. 230 is my max. Will keep hitting the weights and hopefully gain a few more lbs of muscle before diet. If restless legs fixed I will IF for a speedier job.


----------



## roxslide

Ugh I gained half of the weight I lost back! I just got really excited that I have anxiety free access to a kitchen, refridgerator and hot food now so I've been eating a lot. It's way easier to lose weight when you have massive anxiety over running into people in the kitchen and living room and you're too afraid to leave your own room lol

One of the benefits to having social anxiety I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

roxslide said:


> Ugh I gained half of the weight I lost back! I just got really excited that I have anxiety free access to a kitchen, refridgerator and hot food now so I've been eating a lot. It's way easier to lose weight when you have massive anxiety over running into people in the kitchen and living room and you're too afraid to leave your own room lol
> 
> One of the benefits to having social anxiety I guess.


How much weight was it?


----------



## Bellamars47

Ive lost a total of 20 lbs from last year but it was mainly due to changing meds and running like crazy lol. The weird thing about it though is I never noticed how much weight i lost till someone pointed it out. I still feel the same though and still feel like i have a long way to go:/?


----------



## ravens

5 years ago I weighed almost 230 pounds and a little over a year later I weighed 160. A few weeks ago I weighed almost 200 pounds so I'm back to walking a mile a day and lifting weights and right now I weigh 195. I want to get down in the 170 range.


----------



## Chevy396

I was about 180 lbs a couple years ago, now I'm holding 150 steady with most of that as muscle. It's starting to feel good.


----------



## tea111red

i don't know what i weigh right now, but i've been noticing some difference.


----------



## SplendidBob

Back on the weight loss. All the essay and woman stress had me binge eating like a lunatic. Weigh in tomorrow. Expecting 235 lbs or so. Need to diet for 3-4 months.


----------



## tea111red

hopefully this week is good.


----------



## SplendidBob

tea111red said:


> hopefully this week is good.


Hah, same. Starting again now . A friend is joining me, actually two are and they are both logging. I just need to get through one day at a time and after a week or two I will be back in the way of things.


----------



## tea111red

SplendidBob said:


> Hah, same. Starting again now . A friend is joining me, actually two are and they are both logging. I just need to get through one day at a time and after a week or two I will be back in the way of things.


good! the extra support should help.


----------



## tea111red

i'm done w/ eating for the day. am just going to drink tea and coffee for the rest of the day.


----------



## tea111red

fasted 19 hrs.

did some yard work and burned some calories.

ate enough food already and am only having low cal liquids for the rest of the day.


----------



## roxslide

Funnily enough I think I am going to take weightloss advice/inspiration from Amberlynn Reid and try to calorie count for 100 days.

It was easy to fast when I was avoiding my roommates and hated the food at my old job but now trying to fast keeps backfiring on me. So calorie count it is.

I think I'm going to buy a food scale.


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> Funnily enough I think I am going to take weightloss advice/inspiration from Amberlynn Reid and try to calorie count for 100 days.
> 
> It was easy to fast when I was avoiding my roommates and hated the food at my old job but now trying to fast keeps backfiring on me. So calorie count it is.
> 
> I think I'm going to buy a food scale.


I do this on every day, including using a food scale. It's a pain, but it keeps me from overeating - for the most part, at least. I've been trying to lose 1-2 pounds for months and it's been slow, but at least I haven't gained weight.


----------



## rabidfoxes

For those of you who like exercising I can recommend a website called Darebee. It's got an incredibly supportive community. While it mostly focuses on exercise (making it fun through games and dares), it also has meal plans, nutrition advice and challenges aimed at instilling other useful habits (drinking enough water, going to sleep on time, etc.). It's the only place that got me to exercise long-term, I gained some muscle and lost some weight. Give it a try. Most importantly, it's ad and product placement-free, and free for all to use.


----------



## tea111red

if i go down even a few oz that'd be ok, i guess.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Lost around 10 pounds doing 1 month of insanity and running a hill near my house. Crazy part is I still ate whatever i want. Currently at like 215 @ 6’3. What ive learned is college not only hurts your pockets but also your health lol...


----------



## Crisigv

I'm still maintaining my weight loss, somehow.


----------



## Crisigv

A month later and I've gained a little. Not a lot, but still. I am going to be pushing myself back into it. My WW app will be by my side all the time. I promised myself I would go all the way. It's at least something that's in my control.


----------



## CaptainBoz

I've been absent from SAS for a couple months. Not that things were going great, but I needed a break from being inside my own head. I have a class reunion this weekend that it increasingly appears that I'm not attending, by my own volition. I just don't think anything good will happen. I've got other things bothering me and these reunions sponsored by my school from my experiences in the past are really just fund-raisers for the school, and its a school that I half regret attending.

That has nothing to do with weight loss support, but I did try to drop a few pounds in preparation for this, so this morning I weighed in at 190. I tried to find my old posts from last year but couldn't find them easily. I think this as as low as before. I had gotten up to nearly 200 over the holidays and diet break I took.

My weight is the only thing I can control. Everything else seems out of my control.


----------



## Merkurial

I became overweighted a year ago because of my physically inactive lifestyle and great depression which started in my case because of some very personal reasons. I felt really bad emotinally, I ate and slept much during almost all free time so I gained really many extra kilos.
Fortunately I found a solution for my personal problems and could lose the weight too. In the last case there are many nice methods for this but not all of them are effective for everybody.
For me the most helpful were stopping skipping my breakfast (because after this you'll eat much more during the day), changing my daily diet to a healthier one (I reduced general amount of sugar and soda in my menu and added in it more fruits and vegetables, also I stopped to eat so often as it happened earlier), correcting my sleep schedule (the lack of sleep increases general amount of stress and your hunger too https://thesleepdoctor.com/2018/04/10/sleep-deprivation/) and making physical exercises of course. 
I also needed to have a medical treatment because I had problems with my hormones, including low testosterone https://www.hgha.com/testosterone-deficiency, which had a great influence on my weight and emotional state too, sadly I didn't knew about this earlier.
Fortunately now I'm really ok and continue to keep myself in a good physical shape.


----------



## Eleonora91

How are you all guys doing?
Sending you all big positive vibes for your weightloss


I am back at it again and I've been seeing some pretty good results, I've been running consistently and lost some weight, however I feel down everytime I eat a cheat meal and feel bloated and I've developed a crushing self-consciousness over my thighs/legs. Anyone has any good advice on how to overcome self-consciousness over a certain part of your body / body dysmorphia?


----------



## tea111red

i've been stuck at around 122 lbs for awhile now. i'm going to try to lower my carbs again and see if that helps. i still want to get to 110 lbs.


----------



## tea111red

down 2 lbs.


----------



## Shadowweaver

In the winter, I went from 86 kg to 72 kg in just 2 months. It was surprisingly easy. Here is what I did:

1) Watched calories carefully and restricted myself to 1,000 calories a day. I constantly drank ungodly amounts of herbal tea to dull the sense of hunger, and eventually stopped paying any attention to it.
2) Bought this amazing exercise bike:
https://www.amazon.com/DeskCycle-Under-Exercise-Pedal-Exerciser/dp/B07BDRFMZK/ref=asc_df_B07BDRFMZK/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312034558461&hvpos=1o3&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11099481774264815032&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9016277&hvtargid=pla-569873154673&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=64857149911&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=312034558461&hvpos=1o3&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11099481774264815032&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9016277&hvtargid=pla-569873154673
You put it under the table and just pedal it whenever you are doing something on your computer. In the best days, I burned over 3,000 calories a day by pedaling alone.
3) Went for a 3 week road trip, where I actively hiked in various national and state parks, and walked in large cities. I ate a very minimal amount of food.

Slacked after that and gained back some, and now I'm probably around 76 kg. Not overweight, but I don't like how my belly looks, so I'm going to get to under 70 kg in the nearest future. Already eating very little and pedaling the bike like crazy.


----------



## tea111red

most of this week hasn't been too great. :roll back on my diet today, though. lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Have been able to go to the gym and actually work out properly without neck pain (I think its this caspaicin cream, its deadened the impinged nerve in my neck thats been torturing me for the last 3 years). Down 9 lbs. I still have binge eating disorder and night time eating disorder to cope with (literally wake up and in a drowsy state end up eating food), but without neck pain its probably not going to be an issue.

9lbs down so far .


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline

Down from 137 to 132 in just two weeks. Cutting calories can be difficult, but I love seeing the weight loss in my face, and I've lost a bit in the stomach already. My goal weight is 125, so I am slowly but surely getting there. And I've been maintaining regular actvity by walking or running 1-2 miles every day and some calisthenics.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm such a failure in everything I try. I should be skinny by now, but I've lost my willpower. I promised myself that I would go the whole way this time. :sigh


----------



## sanpellegrino

Med weight gain. This past week I've been working callisthenics and running. Cutting my calorie intake to 1000 a day. What's hard is skipping sugar, I sort of need a pick me up during the day or I feel terrible/low energy. Drinking green tea to detox the **** out of my body.


----------



## blue2

Lost 10lbs in a month from 14th may to 14th June by exercising for 1hr 20minutes 3 days a week 30-40minutes cardio with the rest bodyweight & weights exercises, if only I could keep motivated.


----------



## asittingducky

I became overweight a year into my career in healthcare. At my age, every year it gets noticeably harder to get even marginally back into shape. And even when I bulk up on muscles, the fat and weight never disappear.


----------



## truant

Lost about 10 lbs in the last few weeks. Not because I'm trying to, but because I can't eat very much without discomfort. Still, not complaining about the gains.  I'm also switching to decaf, which should drastically reduce my caffeine intake, which should reduce my cortisol production, which should (finally, hopefully) get rid of my belly fat. I'm thin everywhere but my stupid potbelly.


----------



## SplendidBob

truant said:


> Lost about 10 lbs in the last few weeks. Not because I'm trying to, but because I can't eat very much without discomfort. Still, not complaining about the gains.  I'm also switching to decaf, which should drastically reduce my caffeine intake, which should reduce my cortisol production, which should (finally, hopefully) get rid of my belly fat. I'm thin everywhere but my stupid potbelly.


Interesting re the caffeine...

Actually have been thinking a similar thing, re cortisol. I feel I take caffeine for the mood and motivation benefits, but really it doesn't motivate me at all, and am sure its just crazy spiking cortisol, which is savagely ****ing my sleep, reducing my testosterone (they act pretty much in opposition), and atm I am trying to gain strength and lose weight, v heavy compound exercises, so cortisol, when artificially induced seems to be the enemy.

Giving up though, on the other hand, ****ing nasty.

You just going cold turkey Tru? How much did you drink normally?


----------



## SplendidBob

Was toying with making a body transformation thread, not just weight loss, for those who want to achieve other objectives rather than just weight loss. I was up to a meaty 250lbs and had lost loads of muscle, am at 238ish now, but gained like half an inch on my biceps and neck (bizarrely enough lol), so am recomping pretty well due to muscle memory. But am trying to achieve significant strength gains too. Dunno if there are enough people up for it now.

Weight loss,
Muscle gain,
Strength gain,
Body shape adjustment,
Fitness (running / walking)

Anything really. Anyone in? (might just retool this thread for it).


----------



## truant

SplendidBob said:


> Interesting re the caffeine...
> 
> Actually have been thinking a similar thing, re cortisol. I feel I take caffeine for the mood and motivation benefits, but really it doesn't motivate me at all, and am sure its just crazy spiking cortisol, which is savagely ****ing my sleep, reducing my testosterone (they act pretty much in opposition), and atm I am trying to gain strength and lose weight, v heavy compound exercises, so cortisol, when artificially induced seems to be the enemy.
> 
> Giving up though, on the other hand, ****ing nasty.
> 
> You just going cold turkey Tru? How much did you drink normally?


Heh, no. Don't have the stones for cold turkey.

I was drinking 8 big mugs of coffee on average per day. That's more than a cup, so probably around 150mg of caffeine a mug. Which puts my intake as high as 1,200mg. (About 3x the recommended limit, 400mg.) Been doing that for ... idk, like over 30 years. (Sometimes more, sometimes less, but that's fairly typical.) I got in the habit because I couldn't function without it in school or at work. But now that I work from home I'm in a better place to fix it.

I made this brilliant decision to switch right after buying a new tin of regular coffee, so I have most of a tin to go through. But I'm only drinking 2 mugs of caffeinated coffee a day now. And then 4-6 mugs of decaf. Sometimes I'll have a Diet Pepsi instead of caffeinated coffee. I'm not trying to eradicate caffeine entirely, just get it down to a level my body can reasonably handle. When the tin of regular coffee runs out, I just won't buy another.

My friend recently switched to decaf and was raving about it, lol. And I am _desperate_ to get rid of my potbelly. I already eat pretty well and at a calorie debt. I'm starting to look gaunt and bony and people are asking me if I'm sick. (Well, I am, but not anorexic or anything.) And yet I still have this freakish belly. If it's not cortisol from caffeine overdose making visceral fat, I don't know what could be causing it. In any case, I expect it will be good for me to cut back.



> Was toying with making a body transformation thread, not just weight loss, for those who want to achieve other objectives rather than just weight loss.


What's the best way to get rid of unsightly muscle? :b


----------



## SplendidBob

truant said:


> Heh, no. Don't have the stones for cold turkey.
> 
> I was drinking 8 big mugs of coffee on average per day. That's more than a cup, so probably around 150mg of caffeine a mug. Which puts my intake as high as 1,200mg. (About 3x the recommended limit, 400mg.) Been doing that for ... idk, like over 30 years. (Sometimes more, sometimes less, but that's fairly typical.) I got in the habit because I couldn't function without it in school or at work. But now that I work from home I'm in a better place to fix it.
> 
> I made this brilliant decision to switch right after buying a new tin of regular coffee, so I have most of a tin to go through. But I'm only drinking 2 mugs of caffeinated coffee a day now. And then 4-6 mugs of decaf. Sometimes I'll have a Diet Pepsi instead of caffeinated coffee. I'm not trying to eradicate caffeine entirely, just get it down to a level my body can reasonably handle. When the tin of regular coffee runs out, I just won't buy another.
> 
> My friend recently switched to decaf and was raving about it, lol. And I am _desperate_ to get rid of my potbelly. I already eat pretty well and at a calorie debt. I'm starting to look gaunt and bony and people are asking me if I'm sick. (Well, I am, but not anorexic or anything.) And yet I still have this freakish belly. If it's not cortisol from caffeine overdose making visceral fat, I don't know what could be causing it. In any case, I expect it will be good for me to cut back.


Tricky, my body fat is weirdly distributed as well. I don't really know much about cortisol and body fat, obviously for me anyway because I am probably loaded full of cortisol anyway due to the relentless anxiety and lack of sleep and too much stress I probably don't need more from caffeine.

I think I will drop caffeine in 3 phases:

1: No energy drinks, one brewed coffee in the morning, only instants after
2: Drop the brewed coffee
3: One instant in the morning
4: None

That should be tolerable.

People used to freak out at my wrists when I lost weight, they shrink down and look like they will snap lol. Unfortunately, like you I had a reservoir (well how it is on me) of lower stomach fat. This persists well into the "are you ill" weight range, but I get people telling me I look ill at 195lbs lol. (yay).



truant said:


> What's the best way to get rid of unsightly muscle? :b


Actually, to answer your tongue in cheek question seriously hah, it's presumably the opposite of dieting and trying to retain muscle.

To diet and keep as much muscle you would:

1. Keep protein very high (higher than trying to gain muscle)
2. Keep weight training hard
3. Eat at a slight deficit

Therefore, in order to lose it, presumably:

1. Drop as much protein as possible from your diet, so your body catabolises the muscle for protein
2. Minimise the use of the muscles you want to atrophy
3. Lose weight rapidly

Obviously, all of this is incredibly unhealthy, though .


----------



## EndTimes

asittingducky said:


> I became overweight a year into my career in healthcare. At my age, every year it gets noticeably harder to get even marginally back into shape. *And even when I bulk up on muscles, the fat and weight never disappear*.


If you are bulking up, it is normal to put on fat, because you are eating in excess.

I have been bulking up for the last 2 months and put more or less 12 pounds. Some of it is fat (my waist went from 74 to 76 cm) But it is part of the process.

If you want to lose fat while bulking up, you need to do a "clean bulk up". Restrict calories. If you need 2000 kcal per day, eat about 1700. Increase protein intake to prevent or decrease muscle loss.

Sure with age it is difficult to keep low body fat. I was very shredded when I was 20 years old.



Being now 32 years old, I can no longer look like above. It is nearly impossible.


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> Was toying with making a body transformation thread, not just weight loss, for those who want to achieve other objectives rather than just weight loss. I was up to a meaty 250lbs and had lost loads of muscle, am at 238ish now, but gained like half an inch on my biceps and neck (bizarrely enough lol), so am recomping pretty well due to muscle memory. But am trying to achieve significant strength gains too. Dunno if there are enough people up for it now.
> 
> Weight loss,
> Muscle gain,
> Strength gain,
> Body shape adjustment,
> Fitness (running / walking)
> 
> Anything really. Anyone in? (might just retool this thread for it).


How's your neck? Are you able to lift heavy again? Haven't been on much lately, so might've missed it if you already mentioned it.

I made a pretty significant transformation myself this year. Got a hamstring injury in January and had to take a few months off lower body and figured might as well get lean since I couldn't lift heavy anyway. Went from 211lbs to around 196lbs currently. Feeling like strength is at least the same if not better.

Anyway, I'm in for strength gains if you make a new thread or use this one or whatever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EndTimes

JH1983 said:


> How's your neck? Are you able to lift heavy again? Haven't been on much lately, so might've missed it if you already mentioned it.
> 
> I made a pretty significant transformation myself this year. Got a hamstring injury in January and had to take a few months off lower body and figured might as well get lean since I couldn't lift heavy anyway. *Went from 211lbs to around 196lbs currently.* Feeling like strength is at least the same if not better.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in for strength gains if you make a new thread or use this one or whatever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How tall are you if I may ask?


----------



## JH1983

EndTimes said:


> How tall are you if I may ask?


I'm 5'10".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EndTimes

JH1983 said:


> I'm 5'10".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are taller than I do. I'm 5'9'' and about 170 lbs at the moment. But I am still relatively fat free as I can easily see my abs.

Than again, I have a strange body. All the weight seems to go on my back and chest. Arms develop very slowly (to be expected as my wrist is very tiny).


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> How's your neck? Are you able to lift heavy again? Haven't been on much lately, so might've missed it if you already mentioned it.
> 
> I made a pretty significant transformation myself this year. Got a hamstring injury in January and had to take a few months off lower body and figured might as well get lean since I couldn't lift heavy anyway. Went from 211lbs to around 196lbs currently. Feeling like strength is at least the same if not better.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in for strength gains if you make a new thread or use this one or whatever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ello mate . Long time..

Actually, yes, my neck has somewhat miraculously healed, so have been able to do compounds finally . Really strange how it's happened, though am still nervous it's going to come back.

1. I ended up stopping going to the gym and gained a bunch of weight (srs, like 40lbs).
2. During that time my neck got lots better, so I assumed it was the gym making it worse.
3. My weight gain got so bad I had to go back anyway
4. I started using caspaicin cream (the hot stuff in chilli's), and started going to the gym again, started with gradual cardio
5. Neck started flaring up again, I persisted and started using the plate loaded bench press
6. Neck started getting better, moved to the flat bench press as plate loaded was hurting shoulders
7. Gradually built up bench press from just the bar, neck got lots stronger, doesn't seem to be a problem now

My neck actually grew like half an inch just from the compounds and having some load. I was doing a lot of stuff like facepulls and cable rows, to build up my read delts and the muscles across my back.

Am currently slightly struggling with some elbow pain from the flat bench, but seems to just about be holding. My knees are shot to **** so am wary of doing other compounds, but plan to get back to those asap as the bench has been so good for my neck / posture and strength.

Very much enjoying seeing the weights go up on the bench, even though very light lol (am old and had to basically start from scratch).

Your xformation sounds impressive 

I figure might as well re-tool this thread for strength / weight loss etc  Will post what I am up to in a sec. I have logs of all my workouts for the last couple of months so can post a history, and where I want to be strength wise in a few months.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ok, so I have several goals..

1. Lose weight. I got up to 250lbs. Got down to 240, and seem to be recomping (measurements going up, strength going up, weight staying the same). Am aware I can only maintain this for a short period because of muscle memory, and tbh, probably newbie gains (because I haven't properly done compounds for years). My target is probably 210-220. I don't really give a **** about looking lean or anything, just healthy.
2. Gain strength. I want to get as strong as I possibly can within the next year to prepare me for being an old ****er.
3. Be able to train for the long term, that means being careful in the gym with intensity, working on RPE 6-8 (more on RPE later, if anyone cares). 
4. Sort out my lingering pain issues and prevent further issues, which means a combo of 2 and 3, and gradually starting the other big compounds, deadlifts, squats, OHP, working up from the bar only.

Progress:

Weight: 
15/05/2019 : 248lbs
01/07/2019: 238lbs

Goal, 220, eta, Christmas (no big rush, tbh).

(haven't lost anything for about a month, though).


Strength:
Currently just doing 2 compound movements, bench and machine seated row. Plan to switch machine row to barbell row in the next week. Need to push with some weight loss in the next month, then start deadlifting, my knees too painful at this weight.

28th May:
Bench Press 20kg (v cautious starting with just bar as thought neck might burst).

9th june:
Bench Press 52.5kg x 5 (failure)
Added Seated Row 23kg x 13 (failure)

1 July:
Bench Press 62.5kg x 9 @ RPE 9 (1 rep left each set)
Seated Row 52kg x 7 @ RPE 8 (2 reps left each set)

3 July:
Bench Press 65kg x 5 (5 sets) @ RPE 9 (1 rep left each set)
Seated Row 55.4kg X5 (5 sets) @ RPE 8 (2 reps left each set)

Felt like total arse today (suicidal thoughts and **** this morning and hung over, oh well), but put the weight up anyway. Rows very easy, Bench quite tough, but nervous about elbow. Slowly trying to build up to something half respectable, but its going to take a lot of time. 

Christmas target, 100kg bench for reps, no idea on row, but hopefully will transition to the barbell bent over row soon.


----------



## truant

SplendidBob said:


> Tricky, my body fat is weirdly distributed as well. I don't really know much about cortisol and body fat, obviously for me anyway because I am probably loaded full of cortisol anyway due to the relentless anxiety and lack of sleep and too much stress I probably don't need more from caffeine.
> ...
> People used to freak out at my wrists when I lost weight, they shrink down and look like they will snap lol. Unfortunately, like you I had a reservoir (well how it is on me) of lower stomach fat. This persists well into the "are you ill" weight range, but I get people telling me I look ill at 195lbs lol. (yay).


Haha, yeah. My stress levels have been so high for so long I sometimes wonder how I haven't completely burned out. I have a lot of trouble with insomnia, nightmares, etc., so even sleeping is an anxiety-inducing event for me. I'm basically never relaxed. Though I've been meditating pretty much every day for the last few months now and I think it's helping. Though sometimes I'm so tense I can't even meditate properly. I start getting a sort of panic attack thing happening and have to stop. This is actually all part of the reason I've decided to switch to decaf.

I have little wrists, too. It's possibly my favorite feature. When I shaved my head my sister started calling me Cancer Boy. With my pale skin and dark, sunken eyes I can really rock the Nosferatu look.



> 1. Drop as much protein as possible from your diet, so your body catabolises the muscle for protein
> 2. Minimise the use of the muscles you want to atrophy
> 3. Lose weight rapidly


1. Well, that's fairly easy. Most meat is out of my price range. I get my protein mostly from milk, yogurt, beans, and drinking human blood. I should really buy more eggs, though.
2. Done. Well, except walking. Which is how I got my gigantic calves. Which is naturally the thing I'd like to change most. But I can't not walk, because that's how I get everywhere.
3. Ixnay. Sagging skin.


----------



## SplendidBob

truant said:


> Haha, yeah. My stress levels have been so high for so long I sometimes wonder how I haven't completely burned out. I have a lot of trouble with insomnia, nightmares, etc., so even sleeping is an anxiety-inducing event for me. I'm basically never relaxed. Though I've been meditating pretty much every day for the last few months now and I think it's helping. Though sometimes I'm so tense I can't even meditate properly. I start getting a sort of panic attack thing happening and have to stop. This is actually all part of the reason I've decided to switch to decaf.


I need to get back into headspace app, its almost free for me cos im a student hah. Its lazy persons meditaiton as its half guided lol.

Yeh, the lack of sleep atm is totally gutting me. ****ing degree. Trying to do a 4000 word essay, on a topic I absolutely detest (critical theory, basically, re crowd behaviour). It's pretty much horse****, and have already gobbled up a 2 week extension. But I end up having to put so much pressure on myself to actually do it, then it ****s me up. Then I have relationship issues (unresolved stuff from the beginning, which is basically ramping up and probably going to reach a head soon). And career issues (like, wtf am i going to do for one), money probs, having a **** life, it just doesn't let up. Sleep is the first thing to go, and it's been gone for months. Waking up in a cold sweat, waking up after 4 hrs sleep, kinda deal. On top of that I have been dealing with socialising with coursemates once a week, which I actually enjoyed, but depending on my stress, I could flip out and have a total meltdown and panic attack. Bit of a fun lottery there tbh as I couldn't ever tell if I was going to come out happy, or in tears.



truant said:


> I have little wrists, too. It's possibly my favorite feature. When I shaved my head my sister started calling me Cancer Boy. With my pale skin and dark, sunken eyes I can really rock the Nosferatu look.


honestly, it really annoys me when people start commenting on appearance and weight stuff. It's like "I am trying to do something important here, and whether I look "gaunt" is none of your business". In fact, my "gauntness" that people noticed were my acne scars, I think, which became more visible at lower body fat, which was nice.

I think if I shaved my head I would look like a criminal, except a criminal with tiny girl wrists (the worst kind).



truant said:


> 1. Well, that's fairly easy. Most meat is out of my price range. I get my protein mostly from milk, yogurt, beans, and drinking human blood. I should really buy more eggs, though.
> 2. Done. Well, except walking. Which is how I got my gigantic calves. Which is naturally the thing I'd like to change most. But I can't not walk, because that's how I get everywhere.
> 3. Ixnay. Sagging skin.


hah re calves. Mine are ****ing massive, because I walked around a lot when I was 350lbs. Find it hilarious at the gym all the guys literally *actually* working calves, and there's nothing there. Honestly, if i didn't skip leg day, my legs would be enormous.


----------



## SplendidBob

Amusingly I ran a linear progression on my bench press estimated 1rm from strong (can't actually do a 1rm because I have no friends and bench without collars on my own, and don't want to die).










As it's basically newbie progression, I can expect a few months of linear progression, ish. ?

This means I should definitely ease back a bit and take care of the elbow tendonitis I am currently encouraging. Might mix it up with the plate loaded bench again which is easier on the elbows and wrists.


----------



## EndTimes

SplendidBob said:


> I need to get back into headspace app, its almost free for me cos im a student hah. Its lazy persons meditaiton as its half guided lol.
> 
> Yeh, the lack of sleep atm is totally gutting me. ****ing degree. Trying to do a 4000 word essay, on a topic I absolutely detest (critical theory, basically, re crowd behaviour). It's pretty much horse****, and have already gobbled up a 2 week extension. But I end up having to put so much pressure on myself to actually do it, then it ****s me up. Then I have relationship issues (unresolved stuff from the beginning, which is basically ramping up and probably going to reach a head soon). And career issues (like, wtf am i going to do for one), money probs, having a **** life, it just doesn't let up. Sleep is the first thing to go, and it's been gone for months. Waking up in a cold sweat, waking up after 4 hrs sleep, kinda deal. On top of that I have been dealing with socialising with coursemates once a week, which I actually enjoyed, but depending on my stress, I could flip out and have a total meltdown and panic attack. Bit of a fun lottery there tbh as I couldn't ever tell if I was going to come out happy, or in tears.
> 
> honestly, it really annoys me when people start commenting on appearance and weight stuff. It's like "I am trying to do something important here, and whether I look "gaunt" is none of your business". In fact, my "gauntness" that people noticed were my acne scars, I think, which became more visible at lower body fat, which was nice.
> 
> I think if I shaved my head I would look like a criminal, except a criminal with tiny girl wrists (the worst kind).
> 
> *hah re calves. Mine are ****ing massive, because I walked around a lot when I was 350lbs. Find it hilarious at the gym all the guys literally *actually* working calves, and there's nothing there. Honestly, if i didn't skip leg day, my legs would be enormous.*


You either have big calves, or you don't. Look at massive bodybuilders like Lou Ferrigno. He was huge, but had tiny calves. Apparently he injected synthol in his calves prior to his comeback in 1991. 
Calves are the most difficult muscles to train.


----------



## JH1983

@SplendidBob Linear progression for a few months yeah. Being in a calorie deficit might hold back strength progress eventually, especially on bench, but beginner gains should trump all for awhile. 100kg for reps on bench before the year is over not unrealistic at all in my opinion.

The elbow thing could just be your body not used to the weight yet. When I first started getting into fairly heavy benching my elbows and forearms hurt like that. Kinda like shin splints except in the forearm and that constant ache in the elbows and when I put pressure on them they felt like noodles, just totally weak. But anyway over time stuff like that let up. I think it's just muscle strengthens faster than joints and tendons and such.

Sometimes some really light and high rep pump type lifting helps with that. More bloodflow to the area for recovery and whatnot. Like a really light dumbbell hammer curl for really high reps before and after doing bench to get the blood flowing in your forearm and elbow area.

I incorporate stuff like that every workout these days. After the low rep compound lifts I'm doing my other stuff in the 10-40 rep range. And recently finally got consistent with stretching and mobility work. Getting to the age where it's pretty crucial apparently. My workout partner is 60 years old. He's been lifting consistently since he was 17, squats high 300's, bench mid 200's, and deadlift high 400's at 181lbs bodyweight. Like you were saying about doing this longterm being in the shape he's in at that age is something to aspire to. I'll be 36 in a few months myself.

Anyway, good to hear the injury is better and good luck with your strength training journey. It really is a great hobby. So much satisfaction to be had with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

@JH1983 Thanks fella 

Yeh, I mean I feel a bit awkward even saying I lift and not having a bench over 100kg lol. But be interesting to see how quickly I can get there. Atm feels like I can add 2.5kg every 3-4 days, and my form is still probably total ****, that is going to take a while, so am pretty confident it will be something reasonable soon.

Elbows are weird, I def get that feeling re tendons vs muscles, its probably just a case of easing back slightly, or tweaking grip, or something like that until everything strengthens up. Interesting re the hammer curl idea for blood flow, cant harm eh?

Oh, yeh mobility. I could do with increasing shoulder mobility for sure.

Am loving it a lot more than lifting for appearance sake. There's something about becoming _stronger_ isn't there? Not just in seeing numbers go up, but how you kinda feel in yourself, its v addictive.

Make sure you post with your gargantuan lift updates .


----------



## JH1983

My main goal right now is to deadlift 700lbs. Best sets to date are 675x1, 655x3, and 600x7. Everything else is pretty much secondary to that. Would ideally be under 200lbs for it to be 3.5x bodyweight, but not a big deal if I'm a little over.

Been doing front squats and farmers walks the last few months and have some numbers I'd like to hit on those just for fun. Like I said it's all secondary to the deadlift goal. Bodyweight wise I don't want to lose more weight and don't want to gain more than about 10lbs or so if it becomes necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

@JH1983 damn, insane. 

What do you lift for the other lifts? And you deadlift sumo?

Am trying to figure out if when I start deadlifting I should sumo. Looked online and measured myself and its inconclusive. I have extremely long arms, and an extremely long torso lol. Probably not ideal for either. My squat should eventually be decent if I can get my knees ok, though hah.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Stressed*

My job currently is a 40-hour work week but I spend nearly 11 hours in the day just being out and about all due to my job.

I wish I could say I felt like doing exercise after work but I honestly just don't have the time. I barely get enough time to eat and just wind down.

My shift has me starting early, so I get up early. You'd think I would get home early then, too, but I don't get home until around 6:30. I take about half an hour to shower, and then I eat for another half hour or so.

I have to be at bed by 8 o'clock so that I have enough time to recharge for the following day-otherwise the week doesn't go well for me.

I just don't have the schedule that sets me up with time to dedicate myself to my health. I would love it if I could get up at 6 in the morning, go for a walk, and then come back to prep and leave for work all within a reasonable time-frame but I don't have that luxury.

Alas, I've been looking into getting my exercise done during the weekend. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like I'd accomplish much by holding to that regiment and therefore feel conflicted with what to do.

I like going out for walks and running, but I don't think that'll help me trim off the weight I don't want.

My BMI is not horrible at 160 pounds but I'm not exactly doing great either. I'm practically borderline-overweight according to that calculator.

I took my first walk/run today after a long hiatus and my feet felt so numb after only being out there for an hour and something with new shoes. :roll

Let's see what I turn up with in the year's end.


----------



## blue2

Did 65kg for 8 reps on bench press yesterday, I won't go anymore on the bar cause I'm afraid it will fall, even though I feel I can do more, so finish the bench workout by going on the bench press machine with the cable & plates attached, can do 5 reps at around 100kg on that just go to failure.


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> @JH1983 damn, insane.
> 
> What do you lift for the other lifts? And you deadlift sumo?
> 
> Am trying to figure out if when I start deadlifting I should sumo. Looked online and measured myself and its inconclusive. I have extremely long arms, and an extremely long torso lol. Probably not ideal for either. My squat should eventually be decent if I can get my knees ok, though hah.


I'm stronger with sumo deadlift, so that's mainly how I'm training deadlift.

Other lifts not as impressive. Best squat 500lbs in knee sleeves and 550lbs in knee wraps, best bench press 405lbs. Been stuck at those numbers for over two years. Haven't really tried progress either of them for awhile. After hitting this deadlift goal gonna get back after them.

The bench is injury related. I can do vertical pressing no problem and light horizontal pressing, but past low 300's get really bad pain in my upper left pec within a few weeks. It's persisted over two years now even after periods of months off, so it's looking like I'll have to see an specialist over it.

Low bar back squat I've just temporarily put aside to chase deadlift numbers. Going heavy on sumo deadlift and squatting low bar regularly gets me hurting in my hips, which inevitably makes both lifts go down. Plus just less recovery overall for deadlift progress. So the last few months since recovering from the hamstring injury I've been doing front squats in place of back squats. Easier to recover from since less weight and less strain on hips.

Doing these alternative lifts seems to maintain my strength on bench and low bar back squat anyway. Not at best ever numbers, but I'm confident in still being able to hit 85-90% of those any given day.

Regarding your deadlift having long arms and a long torso should give you an advantage on either conventional or sumo. It will allow a more upright back angle which is an advantageous position to start in. Think about your back angle in the starting position in more of a 45 degree angle (more upright) compared to having it closer to 90 degrees (bent completely over the bar). Also the more open your knees are (think about your strength in a half squat versus your strength in a full squat position) in the starting position the better off you'll be. The more upright your back angle is and the less you have to bend your knees in your deadlift starting position the better. I hope that makes sense the way I'm explaining it. I'm a similar build having shorter legs, longer torso, and longer arms. Wouldn't say extremely long torso or arms though. I'm not as tall either. I'm comfortable with sumo or conventional, I'm just about 10% or so stronger with sumo and lifting more weight is the goal. I will say sumo is easier to recover from lower back wise due to the more upright back angle, but can also get into your hips a bit, especially in conjunction with low bar squatting.

In regards to choosing sumo or conventional I'd say try both and do what feels more comfortable and you enjoy more. With sumo you can shorten the range of motion with the wider stance and also achieve an even more upright back angle if your mobility allows it. It's a bit more technical. You sacrifice strength off the floor for those things the wider your stance is, too. If you record yourself from the side doing deadlift you can get a better idea of what you're more suited for by your back and knee angles in your starting position. More upright back and open knee angles are ideal. Hips high and shins perpendicular to the floor.

Maybe start off pulling from blocks if you have access to something like that. I use some plastic aerobic platforms at my gym for block pulls. Work your way down to pulling from the floor when you're comfortable. With squats start with a box that stops you above parallel. Work your way down to parallel and eventually no box as you get more comfortable.

Anyway, hopefully that's helpful. I'm not the best with explanations, but I try, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> I'm stronger with sumo deadlift, so that's mainly how I'm training deadlift.


I think sumo looks cooler lol, for what that's worth . I find it funny there is the whole "sumo is cheating" thing, which would be a case of "lift sumo then?" 



JH1983 said:


> Other lifts not as impressive. Best squat 500lbs in knee sleeves and 550lbs in knee wraps, best bench press 405lbs. Been stuck at those numbers for over two years. Haven't really tried progress either of them for awhile. After hitting this deadlift goal gonna get back after them.


Still v impressive 

vid the pr, 700 is epic.



JH1983 said:


> The bench is injury related. I can do vertical pressing no problem and light horizontal pressing, but past low 300's get really bad pain in my upper left pec within a few weeks. It's persisted over two years now even after periods of months off, so it's looking like I'll have to see an specialist over it.


oh that sucks. I assume other types of bar don't help? I guess isn't shoulder elbow or wrist so wouldn't make much of a difference. I always feel the flat bar is uncomfortable for some reason, which maybe suggests something is off with my form. I always feel better in every lift with a more hammer grip, for some reason.

As a slight aside, I had a bicep injury which was caused by using a ****ty concentration curl machine back when I could only train vanity muscles lol. That has pretty much totally gone when I did compounds and avoided any palms up grip. I can tell my biceps are getting worked hard, but it's weird (and interesting) how injuries seem to resolve themselves with progressive strength training.

Have you watched any of the stuff by barbell medicine on YT? Couple of doctors who powerlift and are very into the idea of strength training to treat and prevent injuries, and the RPE system for managing fatigue.. lots of cool **** about pain science too which has helped me with my neck .



JH1983 said:


> Low bar back squat I've just temporarily put aside to chase deadlift numbers. Going heavy on sumo deadlift and squatting low bar regularly gets me hurting in my hips, which inevitably makes both lifts go down. Plus just less recovery overall for deadlift progress. So the last few months since recovering from the hamstring injury I've been doing front squats in place of back squats. Easier to recover from since less weight and less strain on hips.


I have already noticed how ****ed I am after just 5 sets of 5 on the bench now lol, and I am barely lifting anything. Those kinds of deadlifts and squats must totally **** you, though, I suppose with the progressive overload you become capable of handling it all (which is the point, really ).



JH1983 said:


> Regarding your deadlift having long arms and a long torso should give you an advantage on either conventional or sumo. It will allow a more upright back angle which is an advantageous position to start in. Think about your back angle in the starting position in more of a 45 degree angle (more upright) compared to having it closer to 90 degrees (bent completely over the bar). Also the more open your knees are (think about your strength in a half squat versus your strength in a full squat position) in the starting position the better off you'll be. The more upright your back angle is and the less you have to bend your knees in your deadlift starting position the better. I hope that makes sense the way I'm explaining it. I'm a similar build having shorter legs, longer torso, and longer arms. Wouldn't say extremely long torso or arms though. I'm not as tall either. I'm comfortable with sumo or conventional, I'm just about 10% or so stronger with sumo and lifting more weight is the goal. I will say sumo is easier to recover from lower back wise due to the more upright back angle, but can also get into your hips a bit, especially in conjunction with low bar squatting.
> 
> In regards to choosing sumo or conventional I'd say try both and do what feels more comfortable and you enjoy more. With sumo you can shorten the range of motion with the wider stance and also achieve an even more upright back angle if your mobility allows it. It's a bit more technical. You sacrifice strength off the floor for those things the wider your stance is, too. If you record yourself from the side doing deadlift you can get a better idea of what you're more suited for by your back and knee angles in your starting position. More upright back and open knee angles are ideal. Hips high and shins perpendicular to the floor.
> 
> Maybe start off pulling from blocks if you have access to something like that. I use some plastic aerobic platforms at my gym for block pulls. Work your way down to pulling from the floor when you're comfortable. With squats start with a box that stops you above parallel. Work your way down to parallel and eventually no box as you get more comfortable.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully that's helpful. I'm not the best with explanations, but I try, lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Makes perfect sense  - I actually need to record myself benching asap.. have watched a lot of form vids so I think I know how it works, but I really need to see. I think my grip is too narrow, I set it up that way to protect my shoulders, but they have adapted pretty well and now it's elbows.. need to get the form down asap before the weight gets much higher. I feel it's ok but my pathing of the bar back up seems a bit shakey.

My lower back is weak as ****, and my knees are ****, re deadlifts. I have very strong hips and upper quads, so I would guess that sumo will probably suit me better, but I need to start playing around. Block pulls is a good idea.

Anyway, its a long game, so have plenty of time to get it all right .

I think I need a new gym though. Mine is a slightly **** fitness style gym, it has all of the prerequisite equipment, just not enough of it, and when I need to use something it's usually taken by hordes of 17 year olds not getting any stronger week to week lol (irritating, I wish i had their hormone levels and imperviousness to injury hah). It was fine when I was just vanity lifting, but now I want to get in, do my lifts and get out and not have to wait around.

Anyway, thanks for your help mate, most appreciated


----------



## Crisigv

Gonna try this again, before I get fat. I was enjoying it. Weight Watchers app by my side as always.


----------



## sanpellegrino

Cutting back on what I'm eating, but I feel like it's fizzy drinks that are the main issue. Like I need a sugary hit to bring me up from the mundane feeling I get from medication. Starting keto when I get home so mainly trying to cut out the bad stuff before I start and won't crave it as much.

Debating on whether to go to a personal trainer or not. It would be nice to get back in to shape before my birthday.


----------



## JH1983

Had a disappointing deadlift session Saturday. Had a heavy triple at RPE 9 planned for a top set and actually felt really great working up to it at 90% and 95%. Then missed the first rep of my top set completely due to failing to lock my knees out in time putting me into an unfavorable position to finish the rep.

Not sure if it's an execution error from being nervous or if it's something I'm able to power through at lighter weights, but becomes an issue with heavy weight.

Next Saturday for deadlift is a peak double at RPE 9. Will most likely plan that double to be a little lighter than the missed triple from last week. If that goes smoothly go from there.

Last week I got most of my volume through deficit deadlift and I think it was a mistake as my right hip is bothering me now. Swapping deficit deadlift for block pulls this week to avoid so much full range of motion sumo pulling. Also been finding belt squats done with sumo stance excellent for improving sumo deadlift strength off the floor without taxing the lower back. I'm finding things like these to really be crucial in progressing further. By that I mean allowing more recovery and not doing stuff that leaves me hurting so bad it starts negatively impacting my workouts. That and doing mobility work weekly and doing a proper warmup before doing deadlift.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## truant

Tolerating the drastically reduced caffeine intake pretty well. Down about 70%. I think I'll be able to quit okay. My waist is the smallest it's been in about 20 years. With the exception of a few weeks a couple years ago when I was at the high point of my last diet. Weight is also down. This makes me happy. Don't think it's caffeine-related, just the not being able to eat very much b/c of the GI problems.



SplendidBob said:


> I need to get back into headspace app, its almost free for me cos im a student hah. Its lazy persons meditaiton as its half guided lol.
> 
> Yeh, the lack of sleep atm is totally gutting me. ****ing degree. Trying to do a 4000 word essay, on a topic I absolutely detest (critical theory, basically, re crowd behaviour). It's pretty much horse****, and have already gobbled up a 2 week extension. But I end up having to put so much pressure on myself to actually do it, then it ****s me up. Then I have relationship issues (unresolved stuff from the beginning, which is basically ramping up and probably going to reach a head soon). And career issues (like, wtf am i going to do for one), money probs, having a **** life, it just doesn't let up. Sleep is the first thing to go, and it's been gone for months. Waking up in a cold sweat, waking up after 4 hrs sleep, kinda deal. On top of that I have been dealing with socialising with coursemates once a week, which I actually enjoyed, but depending on my stress, I could flip out and have a total meltdown and panic attack. Bit of a fun lottery there tbh as I couldn't ever tell if I was going to come out happy, or in tears.


Sleep deprivation is hard. Add the pressure to be productive and you have the perfect recipe for caffeine addiction. That's what happened to me, anyway.

I put a huge amount of pressure on myself to be productive every day. To the point where I can't really enjoy anything anymore. If I'm not working, I'm anxious, so there's never any downtime. And then when I do finally crawl into bed to try to sleep, I can't get to sleep because my brain's still telling me I should be working. When I do fall asleep I have nightmares that wake me up. It's a little better atm, but for a while there I was waking up after 90 minutes. I'd have to spend 10 hours in bed just to get 4-5 hours of sleep. I don't even remember the last time I had 8 hours. I get a night like that every few months maybe. Hope you get your career sorted out.



> honestly, it really annoys me when people start commenting on appearance and weight stuff. It's like "I am trying to do something important here, and whether I look "gaunt" is none of your business". In fact, my "gauntness" that people noticed were my acne scars, I think, which became more visible at lower body fat, which was nice.


People only comment on my appearance when I look worse than usual. Though I don't really have any way to improve it, so I guess there aren't many opportunities to do otherwise. I basically never comment on anyone's appearance. Unless they're obviously fishing for a compliment and it would be rude not to say something nice.



> I think if I shaved my head I would look like a criminal, except a criminal with tiny girl wrists (the worst kind).


So me, basically, lol. I probably look like a junkie.


----------



## SplendidBob

truant said:


> Hope you get your career sorted out.


Thanks tru. I went to a careers advisor the other day which was hard enough. Haven't looked at his email yet, don't want to downer myself while I still have this essay to do hah. Maybe I will get somewhere, who knows? .



truant said:


> People only comment on my appearance when I look worse than usual. Though I don't really have any way to improve it, so I guess there aren't many opportunities to do otherwise. I basically never comment on anyone's appearance. Unless they're obviously fishing for a compliment and it would be rude not to say something nice.


I comment on the gf's appearance, because she is a little insecure there, after all the **** that happened to her. No reason for her to be insecure about that though, she is very attractive. But otherwise yeh, I avoid it, because compliments can backfire.

When I lost weight I used to get comments like: "oh you look so much better now". Which means, "you used to look **** before". Even had one old neighbour say "wow, you have lost so much weight, its amazing, you used to be a monster". With the former, it's like people don't know the weight loss statistics or something, I am thinking "you do know there is a very high probability I will regain it, right? And then I have to think of these comments about effectively how awful I look now".

So yeh, definitely, I avoid compliments lol. If I do give them I don't hedge and half give them, just say how attractive someone is or whatever. Hedging can backfire.


----------



## SplendidBob

SplendidBob said:


> Progress:
> 
> Weight:
> 15/05/2019 : 248lbs
> 01/07/2019: 238lbs
> 
> Goal, 220, eta, Christmas (no big rush, tbh).
> 
> 28th May:
> Bench Press 20kg (v cautious starting with just bar as thought neck might burst).
> 
> 9th june:
> Bench Press 52.5kg x 5 (failure)
> Added Seated Row 23kg x 13 (failure)
> 
> 1 July:
> Bench Press 62.5kg x 9 @ RPE 9 (1 rep left each set)
> Seated Row 52kg x 7 @ RPE 8 (2 reps left each set)
> 
> 3 July:
> Bench Press 65kg x 5 (5 sets) @ RPE 9 (1 rep left each set)
> Seated Row 55.4kg X5 (5 sets) @ RPE 8 (2 reps left each set)


11 July:
Bench Press 70kg x 5 @RPE 9 had to reduce weight back for subsequent sets. V tired today.
Seated Row 59kg x6 (5 sets) @ RPE 9.



SplendidBob said:


>


Still on that line, est 1rm today 79, last time 80. Strong app seems to favour higher reps for the est 1rm.

My weight popped back up over 240. Back down to 238 this week. Dieting plan, based on a recent study, am doing 2 weeks dieting, 2 weeks maintenance as am in no rush and want to keep progressing with strength.



Crisigv said:


> Gonna try this again, before I get fat. I was enjoying it. Weight Watchers app by my side as always.


Yay, keep us updated .


----------



## blue2

Currently 189 lbs & with fairly good fitness & strength, down from 202 in May & Max of 211 a few years ago.


----------



## Crisigv

@SplendidBob will do! Weigh-ins on Sunday.


----------



## SplendidBob

A little more on the MATADOR study, which can be found here: https://www.nature.com/articles/ijo2017206

Essentially you diet 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. It's only one study atm, but the results are extremely impressive and I like trying new things. They found that after the same amount of dieting weeks the on and off group lost more weight, kept it off longer, but more importantly had less metabolic slowdown in the long run.

The downside, the diet takes twice a long, because of all the off weeks. But another positive I can see is that it should get you used to eating at maintenance, something I always struggled with, and should get rid of a few of those mental mind gremlins which make us dieters think "ate too much today, it's all ruined" etc.

So, basically:

1. Two weeks dieting, two weeks maintenaince.
2. Need to have a good handle on what your maintenance is (mine is roughly 3k cals)
3. Readjust maintenaince periodically

I seem to be able to manage diets these days for 2 weeks, then stress and I fall off the wagon and gain it back. I am also trying to gain strength so a two week diet blast, then maintenance should help with this. My concerns are that other stress will mean I don't even make the 2 weeks hah, and that it will be painful each time getting used to the two week bursts. Positives, knowing I am only going for two weeks at a time means I should be able to make a good deficit. At the end I hope for very little metabolic slowdown, so would be nice if my maintenance is more or less the same at the end, which will make maintaining easier (especially as I will be carrying more muscle mass). Suited atm because am in no rush. Am not trying to impress women or anything, just trying to get healthy and strong as ****.

Started Sunday. Going for 2lbs per week for the 2 weeks, which will require a 2000 calorie avg, which for me is really really ****ing hard. Then 3k for two weeks. Since it's only two weeks I think if I absolutely have to I can throw in a decent sized fast every so often. I will probably do this at the beginning of the two weeks (best to fast before, rather than catching up).

Anyone else in on this rather peaceful and sane way to diet? (feels weird doing something gently and gradual hah).


----------



## SplendidBob

@Crisigv Sunday is my weigh in too (well I will be averaging, but thats when the dieting cycle starts). Were you always Sunday?

You lost quite a bit last time didn't you? Can I ask how much you kept off? (ok not to answer if too personal)
@blue2 good stuff . Planning to lose more or stick where you are?


----------



## Crisigv

SplendidBob said:


> @Crisigv Sunday is my weigh in too (well I will be averaging, but thats when the dieting cycle starts). Were you always Sunday?
> 
> You lost quite a bit last time didn't you? Can I ask how much you kept off? (ok not to answer if too personal)


I gained about 5 pounds, from February to now. I thought it would be worse. In Feb. I weighed at my lowest 154.4 and last Sunday I weighed 159. I'll take it. Just sucks to think that I could have been in the 140's. I don't go to the gym, but I know that I've got some muscle under this fat.


----------



## blue2

Crisigv said:


> I don't go to the gym, but I know that I've got some muscle under this fat.


....I lost the 12-13lbs all with gym work, I never went on a proper diet, I have a very casual approach anyway, but doing 20-30 minutes cardio 3 times a week would certainly help you, just make sure to work up a sweat so you're increasing metabolism speed.
@SplendidBob yes if I could keep the motivation to maintain somewhere in the 180's I'd be happy enough, it's a good base size for me to tone up a bit, work on weights etc.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> I gained about 5 pounds, from February to now. I thought it would be worse. In Feb. I weighed at my lowest 154.4 and last Sunday I weighed 159. I'll take it. Just sucks to think that I could have been in the 140's. I don't go to the gym, but I know that I've got some muscle under this fat.


I think you have done amazingly well to lose a lot of weight and only regain that much over that time period, without dieting (or even logging etc?). Fwiw I lost 160lbs, gained maybe 10-15lbs of muscle and then over this year have gained 40lbs of fat. Am 10lbs down from my heaviest, but yeh. I basically criticised myself for letting it happen, but I remember being at this weight when I lost, I was delighted I had lost so much. The psychological difference between being delighted and feeling like **** because "I failed" is immense, and one is much more productive for getting the body composition I want (guess which one? hah).

So yeh, re 5lbs.. It's a very small amount of weight to regain, in the context of everything you lost, and tbh why I am dieting 2 weeks on 2 weeks off is because even though its slower (cos of the diet breaks), its supposed to make it easier to maintain, and causes less metabolic disruption on the way down. I would rather diet for 8 months and be able to eat 2900 calories maintenance, than diet for 4 and eat at 2600, or whatever. Sure, I would get there quicker, but honestly it's fine. I carry weight well, am attractive enough, its all good.

Your maintenance (pretty much) for a long period wont have done you any harm at all imo, its probably a really good thing. Look at it as a diet phase, which you did, a maintenaince phase, which you did, and now the next diet phase. All seems pretty well executed from my perspective. 
@blue2 nice. It's always good when you can lose weight without having to go all in with monitoring and logging and so forth. I kinda have to do that now sadly, because I binge eat the **** out of everything. It's a dream of mine to be able to eat like a normal, healthy person, but I feel the length of time I spent being seriously overweight totally ****ed my body (and brain) re weight. I have to stay pretty disciplined, but whatever it takes eh?


----------



## 3stacks

Wanna gain muscle (I'm very weak)but also want to lose weight so not sure where to start. I'm quite chubby but if I lose weight I'll just be skinny with no muscle so I don't know lol


----------



## SplendidBob

3stacks said:


> Wanna gain muscle (I'm very weak)but also want to lose weight so not sure where to start. I'm quite chubby but if I lose weight I'll just be skinny with no muscle so I don't know lol


Relatively straightforward. As you have never lifted before you have a mass of newbie gains waiting for you. AND you have excess fat, which means recomping is almost certain to work. And you are young and all libidinous and testosterony lol.

The steps are very straightforward.

1. Find a cheap gym with a rack, bench for bench pressing, and free weights. Join it.
2. Read about the starting strength program (https://startingstrength.com/). 
3. Either hire a personal trainer for one session to show you how to do the basic lifts, or check out YT videos. Or both. The latter I can help you with if you decide to do it.
4. Go to the gym, follow starting strength. Eat and sleep enough. Start very light, probably with just the bar. This will escalate very very quickly. The beginning part of the program is there for you to perfect form.

Now, the whole gym thing is probably going to be very tough, anxiety wise. I struggled a lot, and I still struggle doing some of the stuff there (next week I will be doing neck curls lol). But, I can guarantee you, 100%, that if you do this, follow the program, eat properly, within a year you will be stronger, probably a lot more confident, and have a waaaay better physique. It's honestly the best thing I could think for you to do mate. It will be hard, but I absolutely guarantee it will be worth it. If you do one things in the next year, do this, and you will thank me .

You can gain strength, muscle mass, and lose fat at your age, at the same time, easily, and it will likely be _ridiculous_. Don't worry too much about bulking or cutting yet, just focus on strength, get enough protein and try to eliminate binging and junk food. Your increased muscle will start sorting the fat out.

This is one of those things where if you can overcome a very tough initial hurdle, of getting into the gym and starting, with all the anxiety, its going to reward the **** out of you.

And in most gyms there are beautiful women wandering about in yoga pants. So there is that. I didn't say that, though.


----------



## 3stacks

SplendidBob said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna gain muscle (I'm very weak)but also want to lose weight so not sure where to start. I'm quite chubby but if I lose weight I'll just be skinny with no muscle so I don't know lol
> 
> 
> 
> Relatively straightforward. As you have never lifted before you have a mass of newbie gains waiting for you. AND you have excess fat, which means recomping is almost certain to work. And you are young and all libidinous and testosterony lol.
> 
> The steps are very straightforward.
> 
> 1. Find a cheap gym with a rack, bench for bench pressing, and free weights. Join it.
> 2. Read about the starting strength program (https://startingstrength.com/).
> 3. Either hire a personal trainer for one session to show you how to do the basic lifts, or check out YT videos. Or both. The latter I can help you with if you decide to do it.
> 4. Go to the gym, follow starting strength. Eat and sleep enough. Start very light, probably with just the bar. This will escalate very very quickly. The beginning part of the program is there for you to perfect form.
> 
> Now, the whole gym thing is probably going to be very tough, anxiety wise. I struggled a lot, and I still struggle doing some of the stuff there (next week I will be doing neck curls lol). But, I can guarantee you, 100%, that if you do this, follow the program, eat properly, within a year you will be stronger, probably a lot more confident, and have a waaaay better physique. It's honestly the best thing I could think for you to do mate. It will be hard, but I absolutely guarantee it will be worth it. If you do one things in the next year, do this, and you will thank me .
> 
> You can gain strength, muscle mass, and lose fat at your age, at the same time, easily, and it will likely be _ridiculous_. Don't worry too much about bulking or cutting yet, just focus on strength, get enough protein and try to eliminate binging and junk food. Your increased muscle will start sorting the fat out.
> 
> This is one of those things where if you can overcome a very tough initial hurdle, of getting into the gym and starting, with all the anxiety, its going to reward the **** out of you.
> 
> And in most gyms there are beautiful women wandering about in yoga pants. So there is that. I didn't say that, though.
Click to expand...

 Thank you! Sounds like a plan. I've been doing some calisthenic stuff for a while but my diet has been terrible (I always struggle sticking to one, which is why my weight is always up and down) but I figure weights will be better for building muscle and also getting out the house and going somewhere will be good. Hopefully I stick to this. I look forward to yoga pants lol


----------



## SplendidBob

3stacks said:


> Thank you! Sounds like a plan. I've been doing some calisthenic stuff for a while but my diet has been terrible (I always struggle sticking to one, which is why my weight is always up and down) but I figure weights will be better for building muscle and also getting out the house and going somewhere will be good. Hopefully I stick to this. I look forward to yoga pants lol


Nice one  - report back on how you get on. It really is a great hobby for a young man with anxiety, very interested to see how it all plays out for you .


----------



## SplendidBob

Bench 72.5kg x5. RPE 10, or 9. Don't think I could have squeezed out another rep today. As I am benching unspotted will not raise it again next session. May raise the reps next time see how I go at 70.

Also did trap bar deadlifts, and hadn't realised but my gym has an iso-lateral row. Had a bash on it today and looooove <3. 

also did my bizarre neck curls with a 2.5kg plate hah.

Calories going to be really tight today. I ended up going over last night because I couldn't sleep and have already eaten 1400 today. End of week 1 tomorrow and averaging 2200, which is pretty good, but likely not enough to get the 2lbs per week I want (as I am only dieting for 2 weeks in every month). Maybe drop a weights day next week and pull out a decent sized fast to catch up.

Honestly though, was funny with the trap bar deadlift. Firstly because it was way way heavier than I assumed, so I almost dropped it and struggled to even get the weights on, and secondly because My arse, legs, hamstrings haven't been worked for ages, so they pretty much started cramping asap. Going to be sore tomorrow. 

All good though, still linear progression on bench.


----------



## JH1983

Weekly update

196lbs this morning

Another mostly disappointing deadlift day today. Had a peak double planned in the mid 600's. Last ramp up set at 605lbs didn't lock knees in time on first rep, was able to power through it anyway and second rep was smooth and easy. Then on the top set with 640lbs failed to lock knees again and really struggled finishing the first rep and didn't try for a second one. Still over 3.25x bodyweight, so in reality not bad.

I believe the issue is due to a recent form change I've made. Before I'd try to tear the bar off the floor as fast as possible. This sometimes caused getting off balance by the bar bending so much before the weights left the floor and then pulling me forward when they finally did. So now I'm trying to more slowly generate the force and allow the bar to bend as much as possible before the plates leave the ground and then applying maximum force to start the lift. I've been watching my recent videos over and over and the conclusion that I'm coming to is doing it this way is throwing me off a little with the mechanics of it, but as long as the weight isn't really heavy I'm still able to power through it. So I guess lots of singles with less weight are in order to practice getting this down.

Diet wise currently doing a lowish carb zig zag type diet with a 12 hour eating window. Most carbs are consumed early in the day and before and after workouts. Near zero carbs for dinner and in the evening. All meals between 6am and 6pm for a 12 hour daily fast. Higher calories on gym days which are Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday. Less calories on non training days which are Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. On a weekly scale it's equaling out to maintenance calories. Also one massive cheat meal and carb up on Friday night in preparation for heavy deadlifts on Saturday mornings. Usually pizza and/or pasta, and ice cream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## truant

Back down to my lowest point, 156.5lbs (at 6'0") since, idk, mid-20s. Still have a potbelly. :bah Max weight was something just north of 200lbs about 5 years ago.


----------



## SplendidBob

So checking MFP, last week I weighed in at 242.5 but the next day dropped to 241.6 .. will use that as the start weight.

This week, 239.2. So 2.4lbs.

Avg calories last week 2300. Aiming for 4lbs for 2 weeks, need to somehow lower calories next week which may mean only 2 weight visits at the gym. Might head in more though for cardio.


----------



## Crisigv

No loss this week. I blame poor eating, my period, my stress and depression. In other words, I'm struggling.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> No loss this week. I blame poor eating, my period, my stress and depression. In other words, I'm struggling.


Sorry to hear.

It's difficult to lose when struggling with mood issues and stress, am kinda feeling that too atm. Period could be screwing with water weight though too?

Anyway, next week another week, so hang in there .


----------



## Crisigv

SplendidBob said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> It's difficult to lose when struggling with mood issues and stress, am kinda feeling that too atm. Period could be screwing with water weight though too?
> 
> Anyway, next week another week, so hang in there .


Thank you


----------



## SplendidBob

Gym yesterday... first time I haven't increased est 1rm on bench. Just felt ropey as **** benching 72.5kg without a spotter. Only managed 3 reps (5 the time before) but I erred on the side of caution. My bench, even though basically pathetic, isn't even low for my gym's standards lol, people there been benching forever and literally don't improve (which is weird).

Other exercises coming along though. Knees just about holding up doing the trap bar deadlifts, hopefully as my weight comes off they will continue to improve, then can add in more exercises.

Fat wise, not so easy. I really really struggle with heavy compounds and appetite. Think that's why I feel so ****ty today, I only ate 2700 ish calories on training day (am 239lbs ffs), and my weight isn't dropping unless I get my average into the low 2000's. With training that is ****ing _exhausting_. I don't know wtf my body is doing atm, but its really really resisting fat loss.

My plan to do 2100 avg for 2 weeks and 2 weeks maintenaince already failed, because I literally couldn't keep that average after the first week. My hunger became insane and ended up eating 3500. Which isn't even that much, but yeh. I really should have taken measurements though, am 90% sure there is a major recomp going on, but without measurements and weight being resistant I can't tell and that just makes the mental weight loss game so much harder.

Oh well.


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> Gym yesterday... first time I haven't increased est 1rm on bench. Just felt ropey as **** benching 72.5kg without a spotter. Only managed 3 reps (5 the time before) but I erred on the side of caution. My bench, even though basically pathetic, isn't even low for my gym's standards lol, people there been benching forever and literally don't improve (which is weird).
> 
> Other exercises coming along though. Knees just about holding up doing the trap bar deadlifts, hopefully as my weight comes off they will continue to improve, then can add in more exercises.
> 
> Fat wise, not so easy. I really really struggle with heavy compounds and appetite. Think that's why I feel so ****ty today, I only ate 2700 ish calories on training day (am 239lbs ffs), and my weight isn't dropping unless I get my average into the low 2000's. With training that is ****ing _exhausting_. I don't know wtf my body is doing atm, but its really really resisting fat loss.
> 
> My plan to do 2100 avg for 2 weeks and 2 weeks maintenaince already failed, because I literally couldn't keep that average after the first week. My hunger became insane and ended up eating 3500. Which isn't even that much, but yeh. I really should have taken measurements though, am 90% sure there is a major recomp going on, but without measurements and weight being resistant I can't tell and that just makes the mental weight loss game so much harder.
> 
> Oh well.


My gym is the same with people that never improve. Honestly it defies logic. If you're close to benching 100kg you're top 10% of gym goers easily as far as I've seen.

If your gym has a power rack with adjustable safeties you can set up to safely bench without a spotter. Just drag a flat bench over and adjust the height of the safeties to where you can touch the bar to your chest with your scapula retracted and chest puffed out, but if you were to fail you could relax your chest and upper back and the bar would be at rest on the safeties allowing you to slide out safely. If you can't quite get the safeties right you can always stack plates under the bench to fine tune.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> My gym is the same with people that never improve. Honestly it defies logic. If you're close to benching 100kg you're top 10% of gym goers easily as far as I've seen.


Will get there, I feel that is the point where I can actually bench without feeling slightly embarrassed lol. But yeh, started from just the bar and ok so far.



JH1983 said:


> If your gym has a power rack with adjustable safeties you can set up to safely bench without a spotter. Just drag a flat bench over and adjust the height of the safeties to where you can touch the bar to your chest with your scapula retracted and chest puffed out, but if you were to fail you could relax your chest and upper back and the bar would be at rest on the safeties allowing you to slide out safely. If you can't quite get the safeties right you can always stack plates under the bench to fine tune.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeh, plan to do this soon.. see how I get on next session as I dont really want to be working that close to failure anyway (have enough trouble recovering at my age anyway hah), but it's maybe worth me migrating to the one good rack we have (usually being used) at least once a week and push it close to failure. Will definitely do this as I get closer to 80 (if not next week sometime), don't want to take any risks.


----------



## SplendidBob

Good session today. Managed to get some decent sleep last two nights, makes a big difference.. though went in feeling like **** mentally.. 

projected bench 1rm up to 84 (not that it's accurate, but am using it as a proxy for progress over different rep ranges). 

Young fella asked to work in, which was fun, a little bit of conversation practice, and possible future spotter if around in future . Not doing amazingly on diet atm, but will see.


----------



## JH1983

Had an injury scare on Tuesday. Oddly enough it was during a light, high rep exercise. Thought it was a hernia for a minute, but since it went away within about a minute and I've been fine since I'm thinking it was just an intense muscle cramp from a lack of potassium from doing low carb. Still playing it safe and taking it easy this week and possibly next week as far as really heavy lifting.

Weight was 196lbs this morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> Had an injury scare on Tuesday. Oddly enough it was during a light, high rep exercise. Thought it was a hernia for a minute, but since it went away within about a minute and I've been fine since I'm thinking it was just an intense muscle cramp from a lack of potassium from doing low carb. Still playing it safe and taking it easy this week and possibly next week as far as really heavy lifting.
> 
> Weight was 196lbs this morning.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What was the exercise, out of interest?

Fingers crossed it was only a muscle cramp, think you are wise to take it easy for a while. Low carb does weird **** in my experience.. hope sorts itself out soon mate .


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> What was the exercise, out of interest?
> 
> Fingers crossed it was only a muscle cramp, think you are wise to take it easy for a while. Low carb does weird **** in my experience.. hope sorts itself out soon mate .


Belt squats. I do 5 sets of 20 at the end of my squat focused day on Tuesday and deadlift focused day on Saturday. I find it a really good sumo deadlift assistance exercise because it lets you work your legs and hips in a similar way to sumo deadlift without getting your lower back into it allowing for better recovery.

My gym doesn't have an actual belt squat machine, so I use one of those plate loaded seated calf raise machines. I'll stack some plates in front of the machine to stand on and load the calf raise machine with 35's to allow better depth. Then put on one of those dip belts and attach the chain onto the calf raise machine and squat the weight with my stance similar to my sumo deadlift stance.

But anyway I'd done my front squats for the day and my secondary deadlift assistance. Then my first set of 20 on belt squats my upper abs started cramping bad. Like one of my upper ab muscles was locked up. Had a few of these in various places over the last few months of dieting, but this was the worst by far. It went away completely within about a minute and I was fine at work the next day, so hopefully not anything serious.

I'm doing some grocery shopping for some potassium rich foods this weekend and gonna make some diet changes and probably take it fairly easy next week to be safe while I adjust diet. Got a meet planned for October and this is forcing a deload a couple weeks early, so I'll go ahead and increase calories and begin the meet prep after this week.

And thank you, I hope it sorts itself out as well. I've come to have a healthy fear of injuries and take more caution these days. I hate missing out on training. Plus got enough aches and pains as it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> Belt squats. I do 5 sets of 20 at the end of my squat focused day on Tuesday and deadlift focused day on Saturday. I find it a really good sumo deadlift assistance exercise because it lets you work your legs and hips in a similar way to sumo deadlift without getting your lower back into it allowing for better recovery.
> 
> My gym doesn't have an actual belt squat machine, so I use one of those plate loaded seated calf raise machines. I'll stack some plates in front of the machine to stand on and load the calf raise machine with 35's to allow better depth. Then put on one of those dip belts and attach the chain onto the calf raise machine and squat the weight with my stance similar to my sumo deadlift stance.
> 
> But anyway I'd done my front squats for the day and my secondary deadlift assistance. Then my first set of 20 on belt squats my upper abs started cramping bad. Like one of my upper ab muscles was locked up. Had a few of these in various places over the last few months of dieting, but this was the worst by far. It went away completely within about a minute and I was fine at work the next day, so hopefully not anything serious.
> 
> I'm doing some grocery shopping for some potassium rich foods this weekend and gonna make some diet changes and probably take it fairly easy next week to be safe while I adjust diet. Got a meet planned for October and this is forcing a deload a couple weeks early, so I'll go ahead and increase calories and begin the meet prep after this week.
> 
> And thank you, I hope it sorts itself out as well. I've come to have a healthy fear of injuries and take more caution these days. I hate missing out on training. Plus got enough aches and pains as it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fingers crossed 

Aah.. Yeh, have seen people simulate belt squats, but in fairly terrifying ways, standing on two benches or some **** lol. Only light weights though (which makes it fairly pointless I imagine), but yeh hah. I know which machine you mean, cos I watched most of Allan Thrall's vids (I like something about him, his beardiness, and down to earthness, dunno lol) 




For potassium foods, tried either lo-salt (or whatever low sodium brand of salt they have where you are), which is 50% potassium, or cream of tartar (in the cooking section), has a **** tonne of potassium. You probably have thought of those already, but in case you havent .

Yeh, for me same re injuries. Am just happy atm I can do some compound lifts after so long not being able to, cos I loooove it . I actually find my joints respond terribly to certain movements. Face pulls (pre hab exercise) = elbow problems. Side lat raises = shoulder impingement fest. Most machines = some kind of injury sooner or later because my body is ****ing weird proportions and they are typically designed horribly (now I know proper form, I know how some of these machines **** things up).

What I find so weird is how the things I expect to be safer (like face pulls, or even seated leg press) will be terrible exercises for me (elbow, and neck, respectively, bizarrely) and the **** I think is going to savage me (bench press, rack pulls) seem to actually heal up injuries lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Will weigh in tomorrow, but very little weight loss this week, if any. Weight appears to have stalled a little in the gym last week, though on weds I wtf increased volume so maybe that's why on Fri. A smaller knotch on my belt though and visibly more muscle, so I am recomping (gf tells me it's not imaginary, she has definitely noticed, and I have definitely noticed her different behaviour with the old fondling hah). 

I am at least maintenaincing fairly easily atm, and can handle bursts of loss every so often, so will get there in the end.


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> Fingers crossed
> 
> Aah.. Yeh, have seen people simulate belt squats, but in fairly terrifying ways, standing on two benches or some **** lol. Only light weights though (which makes it fairly pointless I imagine), but yeh hah. I know which machine you mean, cos I watched most of Allan Thrall's vids (I like something about him, his beardiness, and down to earthness, dunno lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For potassium foods, tried either lo-salt (or whatever low sodium brand of salt they have where you are), which is 50% potassium, or cream of tartar (in the cooking section), has a **** tonne of potassium. You probably have thought of those already, but in case you havent .
> 
> Yeh, for me same re injuries. Am just happy atm I can do some compound lifts after so long not being able to, cos I loooove it . I actually find my joints respond terribly to certain movements. Face pulls (pre hab exercise) = elbow problems. Side lat raises = shoulder impingement fest. Most machines = some kind of injury sooner or later because my body is ****ing weird proportions and they are typically designed horribly (now I know proper form, I know how some of these machines **** things up).
> 
> What I find so weird is how the things I expect to be safer (like face pulls, or even seated leg press) will be terrible exercises for me (elbow, and neck, respectively, bizarrely) and the **** I think is going to savage me (bench press, rack pulls) seem to actually heal up injuries lol.


Yeah, no thanks belt squatting between two benches, lol. I used to use a kind of T-bar setup and even that felt too dangerous. The seated calf raise machine belt squat is pretty stable and possible to do alone.

Bought some of that potassium salt substitute stuff at the store just a bit ago. Thanks. I'd heard of it before, but hadn't given it much thought until you mentioned it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

After days of misery and worry, and too much kratom (that **** savages health, feel like death the next day). Got back into gym today. Went earlier, felt like ****. Went late and had to wear sleeveless tee, hated as all plump lol.

Still, 72.5x6, tho RPE 10 (no other rep in the tank, actually thought I might fail). Kept on that weight for the rest of the sets, but sets of 3. Definitely felt stronger. Something, though, is much much weaker. Feels strong off the chest but then struggles. Either chest, delts or tris. I feel some supplementary exercises soon. Try barbell press and maybe a tricep and bicep isolation exercise maybe 50-100 reps total, taken from some other programs.

Haven't weighed in yet this week, will do tomorrow or so.


----------



## SplendidBob

Also, toying with sticking to 3 days a week now, and sticking in a volume day on friday. Going to gradually ramp up volume at RPE 6-8. There's no point in measuring RPE if I don't start using it to ramp up volume. I think, yeh, one or two isolation movements for the arms, then volume on Fridays.


----------



## lily

I exercised today!


----------



## SplendidBob

lily said:


> I exercised today!


Keep it up! - what did you do?


----------



## SplendidBob

Well, weight is down to 235.6. Haven't been that hungry, and been taking a fair bit of kratom (which seems to reduce appetite) so that's why. I don't think my calorie average is particularly low though. Yeh 2700 for the last week /shrug. 

I dont feel that uncomfortable in my skin any more, which is a good thing. Even wearing my tank top, despite having fatceps because **** it, the heat lol. doesn't do me any harm either from a body image perspective or for motivation.

Been a hard week. Strength has been a bit stagnant / lower, but not too surprised with weight loss and my general mood changes. Going to do a higher volume lower RPE session today. Introduce some more exercises, and start working more on the show muscles again .


----------



## SplendidBob

Barbell press today, worried about that for a long time as to whether my neck would be ok with it, but just used the empty bar and no problems. Stick another 10kg on next time and build it up. Also overhead cable tricep extensions for my main tricep movement (hopefully my shoulders are ok with it), and ez curl for biceps. Did some side lateral head shoulder machine ****. Pretty much good to go now with all exercises.

Bench press has slowed to a stop lol. Not too bothered as weight coming off. I think as I ramp up the ohp and tricep work the bench will take care of itself, so will just keep volume there on the bench. Still want 100kg by Christmas.

Onwards.


----------



## SplendidBob

lily said:


> Thanks, I did Aerobics. I will be doing it tomorrow too.


Good stuff 

I have started incorporating the stair climber at my gym. I ****ing hate that machine so much. I don't know what it is about it, but it's basically torture lol. I figure the harder it is, the more fitness I get hah.


----------



## JH1983

Still at 198lbs. Have been slowly increasing calories and have been adding some potassium rich foods as well like bananas, sweet potatoes, prune juice, and salt substitute. Changed post workout shake to 8oz prune juice, 8oz cashew and pea protein milk, four egg whites, one scoop of strawberry whey protein, and a banana. Had a pretty massive cheat day yesterday instead of just a meal.

Training wise still feeling off and weaker than I'd like. Hopefully that'll turn around soon with the increased calories. No aches and pains at the moment, so that's a plus. Today just pulled some light deadlift singles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

Today fuelled by some ehm, annoyance, lets say, 75kg x 4 on the bench.. finally weight went up after being stuck for a while at 70 and 72.5 ish. I have a sneaking feeling my shoulder strength has been the issue as have just started introducing overhead presses again (the scariest exercise for my neck, since they are what caused it all those years ago), but on a tiny tiny weight. That weakness I am sure probably seriously holding back my bench. Also started direct arm work again, so hopefully tricep strength is going to help as well.

But nice to have it finally move up.. felt pretty comfortable too, but I left probably 2 reps in the tank. Been struggling with 70 and 72.5 feeling really weirdly heavy, but this felt light. Mini milestone on the way to 100. Weight, not sure where it is, but calories in the mid 2500's or so. Kratom, during the daytime, it turns out is a ridiculously good appetite suppressant, which I have been over taking.. but after a break this week I intend to cut the dose right down and take it _specifically_ as an appetite suppressant to help me diet (don't do this anyone). Idgaf any more the way things are in my life, but it's not a recommended substance for anything like this, being an opiod. I would probably go with ephedrine and caffeine again, but knowing no Canadians who can ship it, meh.
@JH1983 good news on the no aches and pains.

cashew and pea protein milk sounds.... delicious  - I hope it doesn't taste like pea protein powder (tried that once, never again).


----------



## Crisigv

I'm such a failure. I can't seem to get back on track. I need support. Or are my efforts pointless? Am I meant to be like this forever? I was so proud of myself and feeling so good.


----------



## JH1983

Crisigv said:


> I'm such a failure. I can't seem to get back on track. I need support. Or are my efforts pointless? Am I meant to be like this forever? I was so proud of myself and feeling so good.


It's not a failure unless you give up and it's not pointless. If it's worth it to you then you've just gotta do it. One step at a time, one day at a time.
@SplendidBob I'm not gonna lie to you and tell you it's delicious, but it's not too bad mixed with other stuff. I use it instead of water to cook my oatmeal and for shakes. 10g of protein per serving and like 1g of sugar. By itself though it's a bit chalky and kinda has an aftertaste. Was using unsweetened soy before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lily

it seems like I do exercise everyday now. That's great! I'm proud of myself.


----------



## JH1983

Had a great gym session today, which is weird being that I worked all day before going to lift. Saturday I was fresh from home in the morning and had a ton of carbs the night before and had a terrible session. Funny how that is. Anyway worked up to 325x5 on front squat and then 655x5 on 3" block pulls, both being slight PRs. Bodyweight around 200lbs in the AM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983

Forgot to update yesterday, kind of a busy day. Worked up to a triple on deadlift with 635lbs and it moved fairly well. Would like to see a double at 660lbs next week to be on track for my goals. Since adding back in some calories and carbs weight is up a little to around 203lbs in the AM. The weight gain was faster than I'd hoped, but it was kind of sudden, so maybe mostly just water weight from more carbs.

Been kinda quiet in here, hope all is well with everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PeterO

My healthy weight for height/body type would be about 165-175. I was at about 190 for years and pretty quickly went up to about 220 a year or so ago. I'd like to start going in the other direction, but I'm a stress eater and I'm stressed a lot...


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> Forgot to update yesterday, kind of a busy day. Worked up to a triple on deadlift with 635lbs and it moved fairly well. Would like to see a double at 660lbs next week to be on track for my goals. Since adding back in some calories and carbs weight is up a little to around 203lbs in the AM. The weight gain was faster than I'd hoped, but it was kind of sudden, so maybe mostly just water weight from more carbs.
> 
> Been kinda quiet in here, hope all is well with everyone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Def sounds water weight ish to me. Both carbs and calories jump my weight massively. I imagine with your muscle mass you have loads more water variation?

I am at a tricky point now. I clearly need to lose fat, but am struggling with stress and dieting atm may not be the best plan. That being said, I am not sure when _else_ to.

Lift progress on the bench has slowed a lot. up to 77.5 x4 this morning. Am at the point now where improvements likely coming mostly from muscle gain, so its going to be a slow creep up. I also feel like soon I should be properly periodising stuff (been learning a lot about that of late), and want to do it properly for safer long term gains.

The fat is the bummer, though. Am at the point where I doubt I can make much more progress in a deficit, probably need to deload before I start periodising and programming properly. Am thinking of doing a month diet, week at maintenance, then a 6-8 week muscle run with a _tiny_ surplus. Rinse and repeat. I am too fat _really_ to do that, but it's going to be ****ing tedious to make literally zero strength or muscle gains now until the time when I get enough fat off (3-5 months?) to do it all properly. /sigh.

I might push for another week or two and get to 80x5, then diet.

Also noticed the musculature of people who typically do bench 100+, and its def a fair way off for me. Will get there, but might have to be prepared for it to take a little longer than I hoped, with the dieting phases. It's really a matter of balancing my interest, and not progressing much while I diet. I cant afford, fat wise, to go into a surplus at this point tbh, so think will have to bite the bullet, diet, maintain strength.

On the plus side, my bicep injury has mostly cleared up, I can curl again. Even tentatively doing shoulder presses but not 100% keen. My shoulders impinge very easily, its slightly miraculous I can even bench press tbh. Very gingerly upping the trap bar deadlifts, up to 100kg now. My lower back and knees are a ****ing mess though so not even close to what I could lift. Just poking away at it once or twice a week.

One bizarre thing since I have restarted training, my neck has grown from 16.5 inches to 17.25. I did a tiny amount of very light neck curls (2.5kg) to help the neck pain, but it's mostly from compounds and actually being able to contract the muscles to support since my neck problem has mostly healed.



PeterO said:


> My healthy weight for height/body type would be about 165-175. I was at about 190 for years and pretty quickly went up to about 220 a year or so ago. I'd like to start going in the other direction, but I'm a stress eater and I'm stressed a lot...


It's tricky. In my experience (I do the same), eating when stressed doesn't actually do much to help with stress, though. Being in a caloric deficit will increase stress somewhat, though.


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> Def sounds water weight ish to me. Both carbs and calories jump my weight massively. I imagine with your muscle mass you have loads more water variation?
> 
> I am at a tricky point now. I clearly need to lose fat, but am struggling with stress and dieting atm may not be the best plan. That being said, I am not sure when _else_ to.
> 
> Lift progress on the bench has slowed a lot. up to 77.5 x4 this morning. Am at the point now where improvements likely coming mostly from muscle gain, so its going to be a slow creep up. I also feel like soon I should be properly periodising stuff (been learning a lot about that of late), and want to do it properly for safer long term gains.
> 
> The fat is the bummer, though. Am at the point where I doubt I can make much more progress in a deficit, probably need to deload before I start periodising and programming properly. Am thinking of doing a month diet, week at maintenance, then a 6-8 week muscle run with a _tiny_ surplus. Rinse and repeat. I am too fat _really_ to do that, but it's going to be ****ing tedious to make literally zero strength or muscle gains now until the time when I get enough fat off (3-5 months?) to do it all properly. /sigh.
> 
> I might push for another week or two and get to 80x5, then diet.
> 
> Also noticed the musculature of people who typically do bench 100+, and its def a fair way off for me. Will get there, but might have to be prepared for it to take a little longer than I hoped, with the dieting phases. It's really a matter of balancing my interest, and not progressing much while I diet. I cant afford, fat wise, to go into a surplus at this point tbh, so think will have to bite the bullet, diet, maintain strength.
> 
> On the plus side, my bicep injury has mostly cleared up, I can curl again. Even tentatively doing shoulder presses but not 100% keen. My shoulders impinge very easily, its slightly miraculous I can even bench press tbh. Very gingerly upping the trap bar deadlifts, up to 100kg now. My lower back and knees are a ****ing mess though so not even close to what I could lift. Just poking away at it once or twice a week.
> 
> One bizarre thing since I have restarted training, my neck has grown from 16.5 inches to 17.25. I did a tiny amount of very light neck curls (2.5kg) to help the neck pain, but it's mostly from compounds and actually being able to contract the muscles to support since my neck problem has mostly healed.
> 
> It's tricky. In my experience (I do the same), eating when stressed doesn't actually do much to help with stress, though. Being in a caloric deficit will increase stress somewhat, though.


Yeah, quite a bit of variation day to day. 5-6lbs even.

What exactly does your bench routine look like? Like a regular 3x5 or 5x5 3x/week adding weight each workout? I know there's some more advanced versions of that to milk a little more basic linear progression. I'm not very familiar with them off the top of my head. The next step would be like a heavy, light, medium setup where you'd progress weekly rather than each workout. Like a 5x5 volume day early in the week, light day in the middle, then a peak set day at the end you try to add weight to each week. Like The Texas Method, although I'm not a fan of it in its original form.

Kind of my own creation that works really well in a calorie deficit is doing an AMRAP (as many reps as possible) on the peak set day in a setup like I just described. Start with about 70% of your 1RM and do 3x3 with it and on the fourth set just rep out. The next week repeat with however much more weight like 5lbs or whatever. Technically you'll be hitting a PR every week for awhile because you're doing a different rep range that normal. For me beating my head against the wall trying to progress a set of 2-5 week after week with no progress really gets me down. Becomes a mental thing where I don't look forward to training as much. With the AMRAPs there's really no failing until you progress in weight back to where you can't get 3 reps on your last set and by the time you get there you might be setting a new 3RM anyway. Kind of autoregulated as well in that you can take advantage of a good day or not go as hard on a bad day. Going after those 3-5's and possibly missing reps and all that can be extremely frustrating. Works really well for me and some of the people I've trained. There's definitely something to be said about momentum and setting regular PRs and motivation to train. The mental aspect of it anyway. When you're not progressing it just sucks. Might be worth trying to keep your interest level up while you diet and still progress. But yeah, if that sounds like something you'd be interested in I can type the template out for you.

Muscle gain would definitely improve strength, but there's quite a bit of gains to be had through technique. We're talking years of practice and thousands upon thousands of reps to really master a lift. I'm still analyzing and trying to improve upon mine all the time. Being as I'm really not trying to be much heavier for health reasons I'm looking to maximize technique. There's gains to be had eating at maintenance and recomping through technique and improved body composition.

As far as the dieting goes I can relate. I went full fatboy my first couple years in powerlifting and permabulked my way to some good gains. My second meet I competed in the 110kg weight class. Had to have been 25%+ bodyfat. Once I got leaner it started becoming a battle between getting leaner and getting stronger. I'd make it a few weeks or even a couple months on a diet and then the frustration from losing progress would drive me to stopping the diet. But over the years I've gotten pretty lean and still gotten stronger. The extra muscle mass does make losing fat easier, so there's something to be said about building muscle first under the fat. Just depends on your goals and tolerance for being heavier.

Also, I've got a Google drive address with literally dozens of great books on training and diet if you want me to PM it to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> Yeah, quite a bit of variation day to day. 5-6lbs even.
> 
> What exactly does your bench routine look like? Like a regular 3x5 or 5x5 3x/week adding weight each workout? I know there's some more advanced versions of that to milk a little more basic linear progression. I'm not very familiar with them off the top of my head. The next step would be like a heavy, light, medium setup where you'd progress weekly rather than each workout. Like a 5x5 volume day early in the week, light day in the middle, then a peak set day at the end you try to add weight to each week. Like The Texas Method, although I'm not a fan of it in its original form.


I started out doing a 5x5 and adding weight per workout, but things slowed and around 70 - 72.5 kg I found I wasn't able to consistently do this (life stress, lack of sleep, massive heat kinda killed this). I have kind of slipped back into my old training method (which I did before I knew anything), basically reverse pyramid training with 1-2 reps in reserve (more 1, tbh). 3-5 rep range. Each session I try to raise the reps up in the first set, then when i get to 5 next session I raise the weight by 2.5kg and reps go to 3 usually. Subsequent sets are whatever weight i can do within that rep range, but I try to keep the heavier weight on for as many as possible. It's not an ideal way of training, but isn't _total_ turd, I think. I am not factoring in volume, or intensity and fatigue though. This was fine when I was doing isolation stuff, but doing bench presses surprisingly exhausts me (as do deadlifts, even at the light weight I am using), and constantly training in this linear "just add more" style I feel is breaking down now and cumulated fatigue is kinda masking improvements (or I might not be improving, hard to know).

Yeh, I feel like switching to an intermediate routine probably won't harm, especially one that allows for more rapid progression (if it's there). Realistically at this point in the bench I am only increasing weight weekly now anyway. I don't really believe there is any magic with beginner routines, and I don't want to keep forcing up intensity or volume without properly managing it, because that's when injury risk increases, and injuries will slow **** down a lot more than having good reliable weekly progression, so yeh, maybe time to jump to intermediate routine (whether its too early or not).

Obviously being the stubborn, know it all ******* I am, I would need to modify the program tho haha .



JH1983 said:


> Kind of my own creation that works really well in a calorie deficit is doing an AMRAP (as many reps as possible) on the peak set day in a setup like I just described. Start with about 70% of your 1RM and do 3x3 with it and on the fourth set just rep out. The next week repeat with however much more weight like 5lbs or whatever. Technically you'll be hitting a PR every week for awhile because you're doing a different rep range that normal. For me beating my head against the wall trying to progress a set of 2-5 week after week with no progress really gets me down. Becomes a mental thing where I don't look forward to training as much. With the AMRAPs there's really no failing until you progress in weight back to where you can't get 3 reps on your last set and by the time you get there you might be setting a new 3RM anyway. Kind of autoregulated as well in that you can take advantage of a good day or not go as hard on a bad day. Going after those 3-5's and possibly missing reps and all that can be extremely frustrating. Works really well for me and some of the people I've trained. There's definitely something to be said about momentum and setting regular PRs and motivation to train. The mental aspect of it anyway. When you're not progressing it just sucks. Might be worth trying to keep your interest level up while you diet and still progress. But yeah, if that sounds like something you'd be interested in I can type the template out for you.


That does sound interesting. Yeh, definitely re the not progressing, will keep it in mind. Thanks fella 



JH1983 said:


> Muscle gain would definitely improve strength, but there's quite a bit of gains to be had through technique. We're talking years of practice and thousands upon thousands of reps to really master a lift. I'm still analyzing and trying to improve upon mine all the time. Being as I'm really not trying to be much heavier for health reasons I'm looking to maximize technique. There's gains to be had eating at maintenance and recomping through technique and improved body composition.


Yeh, for sure, and my bench technique is still probably a bit turd. I still dont feel the bar pathing is automatic enough, so evidently I haven't done it for long enough yet, and I still get into the habit of accidentally letting my wrists go back, so I know there are improvements there. Am definitely still recomping. I guess its at what point I stop with maintenance though, could get caught there for a long time, and at some point fairly soon its going to be a case of just biting the bullet and dieting, for better longer term results.



JH1983 said:


> As far as the dieting goes I can relate. I went full fatboy my first couple years in powerlifting and permabulked my way to some good gains. My second meet I competed in the 110kg weight class. Had to have been 25%+ bodyfat. Once I got leaner it started becoming a battle between getting leaner and getting stronger. I'd make it a few weeks or even a couple months on a diet and then the frustration from losing progress would drive me to stopping the diet. But over the years I've gotten pretty lean and still gotten stronger. The extra muscle mass does make losing fat easier, so there's something to be said about building muscle first under the fat. Just depends on your goals and tolerance for being heavier.
> 
> Also, I've got a Google drive address with literally dozens of great books on training and diet if you want me to PM it to you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeh, at my weight I dont have that much tolerance for more fat gain. There isn't any way I am going to diet down to like 10-15% or whatever, it's going to take too long. I also don't care about being a _little_ plumper, and am ok with being in the low 20% range, so really I would only do like a 2 month diet, aim for 15-20lbs loss, 3 months slight surplus, then repeat diet and yeh, with the extra muscle and increased metabolism I probably wouldn't be too far off where I wanted to be. That would be good enough.

Thanks mate, will send you that pm


----------



## sprinter

Did a low calorie liquid diet for six days last week. I lost some flab for sure but as usual most of the progress took place the first day or two on the diet. Why diet beyond two days then? My body just seems to resist change whether it's gaining or losing. Double chin is almost gone though.


----------



## SplendidBob

sprinter said:


> Did a low calorie liquid diet for six days last week. I lost some flab for sure but as usual most of the progress took place the first day or two on the diet. Why diet beyond two days then? My body just seems to resist change whether it's gaining or losing. Double chin is almost gone though.


Something like that is likely mostly water weight. Roughly 3500 calories per lb of bodyfat. So if you basically ate nothing, and had a pretty high metabolism, you would lose less than 1lb of fat per day. What happens with low calorie diets is you will lost a load of water weight (from muscle glycogen etc), so that initial drop isn't fat, the speed after that initial drop is regular weight loss.

I lost about 8lbs over 2 days this week, due to relationship breakup stress. Couldn't eat or sleep and constantly fidgeting with kinda distressed involuntary limb movements (I don't do breakups well lol). I actually think a good few lbs probably were fat in this case (maybe 3) just because I was super distressed and unable to keep still. But it will come back on, and quickly. I do plan to milk this misery induced lack of appetite though lol (might as well get something out of this rather unpleasant experience).


----------



## sprinter

SplendidBob said:


> Something like that is likely mostly water weight. Roughly 3500 calories per lb of bodyfat. So if you basically ate nothing, and had a pretty high metabolism, you would lose less than 1lb of fat per day. What happens with low calorie diets is you will lost a load of water weight (from muscle glycogen etc), so that initial drop isn't fat, the speed after that initial drop is regular weight loss.
> 
> I lost about 8lbs over 2 days this week, due to relationship breakup stress. Couldn't eat or sleep and constantly fidgeting with kinda distressed involuntary limb movements (I don't do breakups well lol). I actually think a good few lbs probably were fat in this case (maybe 3) just because I was super distressed and unable to keep still. But it will come back on, and quickly. I do plan to milk this misery induced lack of appetite though lol (might as well get something out of this rather unpleasant experience).


I don't think what I notice is water wight, I can see my face getting leaner and my waist getting tighter. I've been doing mini diets for one or two days for some time now and I defiantly have seen permanent results that add up. But it takes so long so I thought I'd try a longer diet and didn't really lose much more as far as I can tell. I haven't weighed myself in years, put the scale away during renovations and haven't gotten out of storage since. I think it stopped being very accurate before that anyway. I just have to judge by appearance and how much fat I can pinch. I'm trying to lose that last 5-10lbs that keeps me from being really lean. Not looking to get ripped or anything just back to the way I used to be before I decided to bulk up to build muscle. Should never do that after a certain age I found. Funny things happen when you get older the fat settles in certain areas for me under my chin and around the belly button and obliques. Due to hormones I guess and gravity. I may actually have no more body-fat than before but instead of it being spread out it's concentrated.

Sorry about your breakup. Heartbreak is the worst.


----------



## JH1983

Been a busy a week and didn't update last weekend. Last Saturday I missed my peak deadlift set and because of so many bad sessions in a row I've switched back to my programming I was running last year that I know works.

I'll be rotating a speed day (12 light singles at ~60%) one week, a peak set day (in the form of a 3x3 + an AMRAP at the same weight) the next, and a 5x5 day the third week, then repeat. Doing this for bench and deadlift anyway since I'm doing a bench and deadlift only meet. For front squat gonna rotate 5x5, 4x4, and peak set days. Not a comp lift, so I don't see much benefit in speed training it.

Bench feeling surprisingly decent lately. Just getting back into heavyish territory and no pain in my left shoulder area so far. Hit a nice front squat PR this week, too.

Also because I've gotten too far over making weight at 198lbs in October I'm bulking my way up to the 220lbs weight class. Weighing around 210lbs at the moment. I figure I'll recover better and make better gains with lots of food anyway. 
@SplendidBob sorry to hear about the breakup. Best thing to do is lose yourself in the gym. It's gotten me through many dark times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

@sprinter @JH1983 thanks.

JH1983, yeh definitely. Am hitting the gym every day now, just to get out and about and keep active. Splitting up my sessions across the week. Have chilled a bit on the bench press atm, still going on it, just not as frequently. Keeping where I am, 77.5kg, may prod it up to 80 soon, which would be nice. But not going for anything too heroic while I am in a big caloric deficit.

My weight has settled at 235 for now, down from 250. I have put on a fair bit of muscle too, so looking forward to shedding fat. Should be looking ok at 215-220. I am going to do a few v low calorie days per week, where I fast but on protein shakes, pretty much, to prevent muscle loss.


----------



## Eleonora91

I really think I need to join a support group or something. I need positive reinforcement that this is a lifetime change and not just a quick fix. I wanna see the results but get so disappointed when I don't see any because it's too early.


----------



## JH1983

Great deadlift day today for the first time in awhile. 615lbs for 3 sets of 3 plus 1 set of 6. Bodyweight still around 210lbs. Other lifts going up as well and still no pain from doing bench.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

I am trying my arse off to diet now, again. Down to 236.2 from 250. Carrying much more muscle than last time I really wanna see what it looks like with another 30lbs off. Not lots of muscle, but into the "he looks like he lifts" range lol. Am also way too scary at this size, tbh.

Introduced a lot more additional isolation work, and spamming the **** out of frequency. Seems to be almost no recovery issue with those additional small movements, am doing 3 sets of bicep ez curls and overhead tricep extensions maybe 5 days a week, the weight lifted keeps going up. I know not supposed to train every day, but (was reading some stuff from renaissance periodization) the recovery is so quick its no biggie for small muscle groups, and should be looking at weekly volume. Theres another science based guy who recommends training every day, forget his name. So long as volume is controlled and the muscles are small.

Have swapped deadlifts for rack pulls. I feel more comfortable there with my neck and lower back.

Bench press, switching to a higher rep range (8-12). Still working off estimated 1rm there, think that's up to 87 now. Going to keep plugging away at that.



JH1983 said:


> Great deadlift day today for the first time in awhile. 615lbs for 3 sets of 3 plus 1 set of 6. Bodyweight still around 210lbs. Other lifts going up as well and still no pain from doing bench.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice one mate  Glad to hear you are making progress and no pain is always a bonus hah.


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> I am trying my arse off to diet now, again. Down to 236.2 from 250. Carrying much more muscle than last time I really wanna see what it looks like with another 30lbs off. Not lots of muscle, but into the "he looks like he lifts" range lol. Am also way too scary at this size, tbh.
> 
> Introduced a lot more additional isolation work, and spamming the **** out of frequency. Seems to be almost no recovery issue with those additional small movements, am doing 3 sets of bicep ez curls and overhead tricep extensions maybe 5 days a week, the weight lifted keeps going up. I know not supposed to train every day, but (was reading some stuff from renaissance periodization) the recovery is so quick its no biggie for small muscle groups, and should be looking at weekly volume. Theres another science based guy who recommends training every day, forget his name. So long as volume is controlled and the muscles are small.
> 
> Have swapped deadlifts for rack pulls. I feel more comfortable there with my neck and lower back.
> 
> Bench press, switching to a higher rep range (8-12). Still working off estimated 1rm there, think that's up to 87 now. Going to keep plugging away at that.
> 
> Nice one mate  Glad to hear you are making progress and no pain is always a bonus hah.


Thanks. Feels good to get back on track after a lot of bad weeks in a row. And yeah, it's kinda funny when you're excited about not being in pain, lol. Congrats on the weight loss so far, too.

Squat Every Day by Matt Perryman is a good read about high frequency training if you can find a copy. Wasn't in that group of ebooks unfortunately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> Thanks. Feels good to get back on track after a lot of bad weeks in a row. And yeah, it's kinda funny when you're excited about not being in pain, lol. Congrats on the weight loss so far, too.
> 
> Squat Every Day by Matt Perryman is a good read about high frequency training if you can find a copy. Wasn't in that group of ebooks unfortunately.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hah, I know re pain lol. I still get the odd neck twinge on rows (no clue why), but if I ease back the weight then build up it can handle it. Also both of my elbows have minor niggles, but neither is worsening (which is good enough for me), and my right shoulder impingement seems to be slowly getting better.

All good, so long as I can train . Just ****ing around with volume and keeping things better than worse.

Ah, have heard of that Squat Every Day book actually. Actually this is the guy https://mennohenselmans.com/ his website looks a bit scammy, but he is legit. On lots of podcasts with other sciency guys and knows his ****.

Really though, being honest, I just _like_ training arms every day. I like getting a pump in arms, and anything that makes me feel better atm I am down with. If the strength stops going up I will reduce frequency, until then, if it works, its good enough.

I think it was the inventor of RPE (forget his name) who said that strength training is like finding your way through a cave, in the dark, with walls that move around, using a flashlight (flashlight is science and experience). So if something works, keep doing it until it doesn't .


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> Hah, I know re pain lol. I still get the odd neck twinge on rows (no clue why), but if I ease back the weight then build up it can handle it. Also both of my elbows have minor niggles, but neither is worsening (which is good enough for me), and my right shoulder impingement seems to be slowly getting better.
> 
> All good, so long as I can train . Just ****ing around with volume and keeping things better than worse.
> 
> Ah, have heard of that Squat Every Day book actually. Actually this is the guy https://mennohenselmans.com/ his website looks a bit scammy, but he is legit. On lots of podcasts with other sciency guys and knows his ****.
> 
> Really though, being honest, I just _like_ training arms every day. I like getting a pump in arms, and anything that makes me feel better atm I am down with. If the strength stops going up I will reduce frequency, until then, if it works, its good enough.
> 
> I think it was the inventor of RPE (forget his name) who said that strength training is like finding your way through a cave, in the dark, with walls that move around, using a flashlight (flashlight is science and experience). So if something works, keep doing it until it doesn't .


Had most of a reply typed out and went to bed last night and the page refreshed and deleted. But yeah, not familiar with that guy, but I like the articles on not training to failure and spacing volume out over the week. It's in line with my experience and what I've read on the topics. Greg Nuckols is another good science guy, Stronger by Science is his website.

For sure like finding your way through a cave with a flashlight. The key is sticking through all the times when you're stuck and figuring out what you have to do to keep going.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv

I weighed 156 this morning, and the lowest I was so far was 154. I've basically caught up to where I was. I'm glad I got back on track. I'm happy to continue with this.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> I weighed 156 this morning, and the lowest I was so far was 154. I've basically caught up to where I was. I'm glad I got back on track. I'm happy to continue with this.


 I don't know what you were before you started but from your pictures, you didn't look like you needed to lose any, TBH. How tall are you?


----------



## Crisigv

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know what you were before you started but from your pictures, you didn't look like you needed to lose any, TBH. How tall are you?


I was 210 pounds at the beginning of all this, a couple Aprils ago. I'm about 5'4", so I definitely had weight to lose and still do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> I was 210 pounds at the beginning of all this, a couple Aprils ago. I'm about 5'4", so I definitely had weight to lose and still do.


 Interesting. You didn't look it. Well, congrats. Just be careful with weight loss. Sometimes people push themselves too hard to lose weight faster than is healthy. You might think losing weight just has to be healthy but when you think about it, it's possible to be "normal weight" and be very unhealthy.

I was about 210 as well a few years ago. I decided I needed to get back down to the weight I was when I was in my 20s (145). I did it but I pushed myself too hard and did not feel well at all. I was waking up with palpitations every night. So I stopped pushing myself so hard and now am back to 165. Been more or less hovering there for months. So....my newer clothes I bought are a bit tight again but I feel somewhat better. And I guess I still lost about 50 pounds.


----------



## JH1983

Crisigv said:


> I weighed 156 this morning, and the lowest I was so far was 154. I've basically caught up to where I was. I'm glad I got back on track. I'm happy to continue with this.


Congrats!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Trying very hard again to lose weight, and then afterwards I am going to gain muscle. I am 73kg, expecting I have to be 63-64kg before I am at a very low and right fat percent.


----------



## SplendidBob

Blip on the weight loss front again, 237, but still looking better so think I am slowly recomping, and just about have control of the bingeing. Really ****ing hard to lose weight after being dumped, but that's _exactly_ the time to do it.

No real improvements in bench. My accessory lifts are still improving though. Keeping up the training and hopefully after some of this stress dissipates things will improve.

Unfortunately, old bicep injury is back, so having to ease off the curls again and wait for it to heal, do what I did next time. My neck is now feeling good enough to try adding in shoulder press again.


----------



## JH1983

Weight is staying around 209lbs. Good week for bench, hit a new rep PR on my AMRAP on Thursday. Still no pain. Deadlift I picked a weight that was too heavy for my 5x5 yesterday and wasn't able to finish it. I chose it based on the RPE of my AMRAP set last week and that was a bit aggressive. Overall I still feel like I'm on the right track though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983

Hit a goal of mine today, a 405lb front squat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983

Up to 215lbs as of this morning. Bench went really well on Thursday. Back to decent weight and best of all no pain so far.

Been thinking and looking at numbers and I think I'm gonna do full power (squat, bench, and deadlift) at this meet instead of just push pull and shoot for 1642lbs total. That's considered elite at 220lbs. Haven't been training back squat in about a year because I've been pushing deadlift hard, so kinda short notice going back to it this close. Gonna try it on Tuesday and see where I'm at and decide for sure from there. Hopefully all the front squats have maintained my back squat.

Six weeks to go from today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

Weight down to 231. Getting into a good range now. Fasting and insane amounts of exercise. My calories are avg 2200, maintenance probably 3000, and am burning maybe 500 a day atm, so its a pretty insane deficit, fuelled by breakup and the need to self improve, but whatever the **** works. Will revert to something sane soon.

Am also limiting my diet to the same foods, or very similar. It's boring as ****, but that tends to further reduce appetite.

Whatever works.

Difficult to maintain strength at this deficit and my protein intake is a little low, but have enough fat that i doubt it will be a problem. Muscle memory later anyway. Will try to up my protein though, its just tricky without injesting either liquid calories, or deliciousness, both of which are the enemy atm.



JH1983 said:


> Up to 215lbs as of this morning. Bench went really well on Thursday. Back to decent weight and best of all no pain so far.
> 
> Been thinking and looking at numbers and I think I'm gonna do full power (squat, bench, and deadlift) at this meet instead of just push pull and shoot for 1642lbs total. That's considered elite at 220lbs. Haven't been training back squat in about a year because I've been pushing deadlift hard, so kinda short notice going back to it this close. Gonna try it on Tuesday and see where I'm at and decide for sure from there. Hopefully all the front squats have maintained my back squat.
> 
> Six weeks to go from today.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good luck fella, hope it all progresses smoothly.  Good to hear no pain. My elbow issues seem to have resolved weirdly, I guess its just that lag time it takes for the tendons to catch up with everything else.


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> Am also limiting my diet to the same foods, or very similar. It's boring as ****, but that tends to further reduce appetite.


It's better that way for gaining or losing weight in my experience. Easier to track macros when you're eating a lot of the same things. When your meals are prepped and you know exactly what and when you're eating it's easier to stay on track, too. It becomes more mechanical where you don't really think about being hungry or full so much. When it's time to eat you do and when it's not you don't.

I pretty well eat a lot of the same meals every day until I get tired of them. When it starts taking like 30-45 minutes to finish a meal I know it's time to switch.



SplendidBob said:


> Good luck fella, hope it all progresses smoothly.  Good to hear no pain. My elbow issues seem to have resolved weirdly, I guess its just that lag time it takes for the tendons to catch up with everything else.


Possible elbow issues are a big concern right now since I've reintroduced low bar squat plus I'm benching 4x/week. Severe elbow pain could put me out of commission a few days for both lifts. I had a squat and bench day Tuesday and I took 800mg of Ibuprofen beforehand and it felt okay. Did feel it a little at work yesterday, but not too bad. Hip stuff worries me as well with doing low bar squat plus sumo deadlift. Oh well, just need to make it a little over five more weeks intact and I've got a good shot at my goal.

Anyway, glad you're still at it. I was wondering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unforgiven17

Thought Id ask you guys a couple of questions (I sometimes nosy on this thread!).

I can be good all day, picking the right foods etc and avoiding the bad ones but my appetite ups intensely in the evenings. Does this happen to anyone else? I think its related to activity. I'm active all day but as soon as I sit down I want to eat chocolate. 

I'm also trying to get to the gym but this makes me so much more hungry. I'm guessing its the calorie deficit but it just makes life so hard. Is this something you just have have will power to overcome or can anyone suggest anything to help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JH1983

Unforgiven17 said:


> Thought Id ask you guys a couple of questions (I sometimes nosy on this thread!).
> 
> I can be good all day, picking the right foods etc and avoiding the bad ones but my appetite ups intensely in the evenings. Does this happen to anyone else? I think its related to activity. I'm active all day but as soon as I sit down I want to eat chocolate.
> 
> I'm also trying to get to the gym but this makes me so much more hungry. I'm guessing its the calorie deficit but it just makes life so hard. Is this something you just have have will power to overcome or can anyone suggest anything to help?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I eat on a very strict schedule. Breakfast first thing in the morning, a mid morning meal, lunch, a mid afternoon meal, and dinner in the evening. I cook my breakfast every morning, the three middle meals are generally when I'm at work and I prep them ahead of time, dinners we usually figure out the whole week and get the stuff on the weekend. Even when I'm off work I still meal prep the same and carry my cooler around with me.

With everything planned out nothing is left to chance where I might have to make a poor food choice out of convenience. I eat only during my designated meal times regardless of whether I'm hungry or not. I've been doing it so long I don't even think about it anymore. All the food prepping and eating is a part of my routine just like brushing my teeth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

Unforgiven17 said:


> Thought Id ask you guys a couple of questions (I sometimes nosy on this thread!).
> 
> I can be good all day, picking the right foods etc and avoiding the bad ones but my appetite ups intensely in the evenings. Does this happen to anyone else? I think its related to activity. I'm active all day but as soon as I sit down I want to eat chocolate.
> 
> I'm also trying to get to the gym but this makes me so much more hungry. I'm guessing its the calorie deficit but it just makes life so hard. Is this something you just have have will power to overcome or can anyone suggest anything to help?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes. When I am dieting I load my calories into the evening, and typically I fast during the day. Very little hunger during the day and ravenous at night, so it's the only way I have been able to make it work for me. Also exercise raises hunger for me, but, in time that kinda settles down a bit. But if I do a heavy weights session, and I am not depressed, I will be ravenous afterwards, its just how it goes.

For fat loss, focus almost entirely on diet. The gym is more useful here as a mental compliance thing, it makes you feel like you are actively doing something. Ofc, weights also preserves muscle, and can build it (if you are new, even in a deficit), so it has long term value. I would skip cardio losing fat, until later, personally. I will make another post about generally sticking out things like diet and gym.



JH1983 said:


> It's better that way for gaining or losing weight in my experience. Easier to track macros when you're eating a lot of the same things. When your meals are prepped and you know exactly what and when you're eating it's easier to stay on track, too. It becomes more mechanical where you don't really think about being hungry or full so much. When it's time to eat you do and when it's not you don't.
> 
> I pretty well eat a lot of the same meals every day until I get tired of them. When it starts taking like 30-45 minutes to finish a meal I know it's time to switch.


Yup. Pretty much. I am so bored of stuff in wraps atm lol. But holy ****, boring, tedious food works well hah.



JH1983 said:


> Possible elbow issues are a big concern right now since I've reintroduced low bar squat plus I'm benching 4x/week. Severe elbow pain could put me out of commission a few days for both lifts. I had a squat and bench day Tuesday and I took 800mg of Ibuprofen beforehand and it felt okay. Did feel it a little at work yesterday, but not too bad. Hip stuff worries me as well with doing low bar squat plus sumo deadlift. Oh well, just need to make it a little over five more weeks intact and I've got a good shot at my goal.
> 
> Anyway, glad you're still at it. I was wondering.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fingers crossed it all holds up for ya to reach your goals 

Yup, am still carrying on. My recent weight loss has been breakup fuelled, and i have def been overdoing it. I felt that insane "gym fatigue" today (didnt want to be there). I could only do 5 reps on a weight i could do 11 on the other day on the bench, and just felt like ****. Fasting, sleep loss and too much walking. Am refeeding today, will eat during the day tomorrow and maybe have a nice light dicking about doing whatever day in the gym on Saturday. Would like to extend the super diet phase longer, but my low protein amount has be a bit concerned so maybe time to actually stop being an idiot and do something mroe sustainable lol .


----------



## Ominous Indeed

72.5kg (159.83514 pounds)


----------



## SplendidBob

A little something re "motivation", and applies to making sustained long term habits. Applies to gym, diet, but also anything.

So the capacity to do something long term is usualy described as being motivated to do something, but motivation is only one small aspect.

Consider the following:

Inspiration
Motivation
Willpower
Habit
Enjoyment

Each of these is like a wave, it spikes up and then flattens. Inspiration rises sharply, then falls sharply, lasting a brief time. Motivation a little longer, but less steep. Willpower is kinda different, but is a finite resource, you cant keep thrashing away at it and rely on it too much. Habit is shallower, but basically doesn't rise or fall, and enjoyment is a very long wave, but quite steep. 

Essentially these waves kinda overlap. You may be able to spike your inspiration, and have moments of motivation, and then fill in the gaps with willpower, when those things aren't there any more. But the key to long term compliance is habit. So you use inspiration, motivation and willpower to do something for long enough to develop habits. Once those take hold you don't need much willpower to force yourself.

If you are lucky, you end up enjoying it, which basically blows everything out of the water.

Habit etc, are like trying to climb up a hill. You can force your way up, over and over using inspiration, motivation and willpower, but when you have a habit, you just built a travelator up there. Sometimes it breaks and you have to repair it with willpower, but yeh. Enjoyment is like a travelator which serves heroin and biscuits.

So, the answer to the earlier poster, re diet, establish habits and patterns. the same goes for the gym, and this also means doing diets and gym efforts that you can reasonably continue and turn into habits. If you just thrash motivation and willpower, it will collapse.

This also may be of benefit to those who think that to do somehting long term you need motivation before you do. You don't. Motivation is fleeting. Enough willpower, inspiration and habit forming is the way forward.

Hope this helps someone. 

I didn't invent this, heard it somewhere else, but I loved it.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Bought some in home workout equipment to lose weight. Hopefully I can lose it quick. When I get anxious or depressed I eat a lot.


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> A little something re "motivation", and applies to making sustained long term habits. Applies to gym, diet, but also anything.
> 
> So the capacity to do something long term is usualy described as being motivated to do something, but motivation is only one small aspect.
> 
> Consider the following:
> 
> Inspiration
> Motivation
> Willpower
> Habit
> Enjoyment
> 
> Each of these is like a wave, it spikes up and then flattens. Inspiration rises sharply, then falls sharply, lasting a brief time. Motivation a little longer, but less steep. Willpower is kinda different, but is a finite resource, you cant keep thrashing away at it and rely on it too much. Habit is shallower, but basically doesn't rise or fall, and enjoyment is a very long wave, but quite steep.
> 
> Essentially these waves kinda overlap. You may be able to spike your inspiration, and have moments of motivation, and then fill in the gaps with willpower, when those things aren't there any more. But the key to long term compliance is habit. So you use inspiration, motivation and willpower to do something for long enough to develop habits. Once those take hold you don't need much willpower to force yourself.
> 
> If you are lucky, you end up enjoying it, which basically blows everything out of the water.
> 
> Habit etc, are like trying to climb up a hill. You can force your way up, over and over using inspiration, motivation and willpower, but when you have a habit, you just built a travelator up there. Sometimes it breaks and you have to repair it with willpower, but yeh. Enjoyment is like a travelator which serves heroin and biscuits.
> 
> So, the answer to the earlier poster, re diet, establish habits and patterns. the same goes for the gym, and this also means doing diets and gym efforts that you can reasonably continue and turn into habits. If you just thrash motivation and willpower, it will collapse.
> 
> This also may be of benefit to those who think that to do somehting long term you need motivation before you do. You don't. Motivation is fleeting. Enough willpower, inspiration and habit forming is the way forward.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.
> 
> I didn't invent this, heard it somewhere else, but I loved it.


I really like this, too. Definitely rings true with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unforgiven17

SplendidBob said:


> A little something re "motivation", and applies to making sustained long term habits. Applies to gym, diet, but also anything.
> 
> So the capacity to do something long term is usualy described as being motivated to do something, but motivation is only one small aspect.
> 
> Consider the following:
> 
> Inspiration
> Motivation
> Willpower
> Habit
> Enjoyment
> 
> Each of these is like a wave, it spikes up and then flattens. Inspiration rises sharply, then falls sharply, lasting a brief time. Motivation a little longer, but less steep. Willpower is kinda different, but is a finite resource, you cant keep thrashing away at it and rely on it too much. Habit is shallower, but basically doesn't rise or fall, and enjoyment is a very long wave, but quite steep.
> 
> Essentially these waves kinda overlap. You may be able to spike your inspiration, and have moments of motivation, and then fill in the gaps with willpower, when those things aren't there any more. But the key to long term compliance is habit. So you use inspiration, motivation and willpower to do something for long enough to develop habits. Once those take hold you don't need much willpower to force yourself.
> 
> If you are lucky, you end up enjoying it, which basically blows everything out of the water.
> 
> Habit etc, are like trying to climb up a hill. You can force your way up, over and over using inspiration, motivation and willpower, but when you have a habit, you just built a travelator up there. Sometimes it breaks and you have to repair it with willpower, but yeh. Enjoyment is like a travelator which serves heroin and biscuits.
> 
> So, the answer to the earlier poster, re diet, establish habits and patterns. the same goes for the gym, and this also means doing diets and gym efforts that you can reasonably continue and turn into habits. If you just thrash motivation and willpower, it will collapse.
> 
> This also may be of benefit to those who think that to do somehting long term you need motivation before you do. You don't. Motivation is fleeting. Enough willpower, inspiration and habit forming is the way forward.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.
> 
> I didn't invent this, heard it somewhere else, but I loved it.


It makes sense, I used to exercise loads and loved it. Felt like an itch I had to scratch if I didnt get to the gym every other day. It seems surreal to thing of those times...


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I am trying to lose weight. I saw my lowest today at 72.1 kg (158.953291 pounds) in my body improvement journey. While most of my weight loss comes from eating less and healthy, I however do want to do cardio exercise sometimes. My leg hurts so much when I walk or run after a mountain trip so I started bicycling, because I wouldn't be moving my leg. It was nice for a bit but then my knees started hurting also  I will give it a few weeks break, where I won't touch the bicycle, and then Ill slowly try to do 2 bicycle trips a week after that.


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> I really like this, too. Definitely rings true with me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Was Dr Mike Israetel. Anything he says usually good tbh.  He is also basically a hairy gorilla, so thats good as well.


----------



## JH1983

Great session yesterday with a top set of 645x5 on deadlift, which was a huge rep PR.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeautyandRage

I lost 10lbs so far


----------



## The Linux Guy

BeautyandRage said:


> I lost 10lbs so far


Do you think if you grow your hair out while you loose your body weight the scale won't be able to show you the difference?


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I am not sure how to proceed with my weightloss journey. The lowest I have been at now is 71.5kg. According to one calculator my mantainance calories is 1800-1900 which is awfully low, and another one says it is 2060. I am currently getting 1800 calories on the days where I train, and 1600 on the others - And I feel exhausted at the end of the week. I work in a job where I mostly sit. 

I see that I still have a tiny bit of stomach fat, and I want it gooooooooone before two months is gone, but at the same time my body says nono, dont go lower on the calories, you are already so exhausted. 
Then my head says go lower, you want RESULTS and it doesn't even feel like you are going down in weight currently (even though I am probably am).

Should I lower my calories, or should I eat the same but increase my time at the gym with cardio, or should I just go on like I am..


----------



## JH1983

Ominous Indeed said:


> I am not sure how to proceed with my weightloss journey. The lowest I have been at now is 71.5kg. According to one calculator my mantainance calories is 1800-1900 which is awfully low, and another one says it is 2060. I am currently getting 1800 calories on the days where I train, and 1600 on the others - And I feel exhausted at the end of the week. I work in a job where I mostly sit.
> 
> I see that I still have a tiny bit of stomach fat, and I want it gooooooooone before two months is gone, but at the same time my body says nono, dont go lower on the calories, you are already so exhausted.
> Then my head says go lower, you want RESULTS and it doesn't even feel like you are going down in weight currently (even though I am probably am).
> 
> Should I lower my calories, or should I eat the same but increase my time at the gym with cardio, or should I just go on like I am..


Eating at maintenance for a week or two before going back to a calorie deficit can be helpful. Both mentally and getting the weight loss going again.

Sounds like you're already doing calorie cycling, I find that pretty effective. Intermittent fasting would be another option. If you can handle doing some cardio fasted in the morning and continue to fast a bit after it's supposed to be pretty effective. I can't handle it personally, gives me a crazy headache the rest of the day unfortunately.

That last little bit of stomach fat sucks. It's so hard to lose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sprinter

The camera really does add ten pounds.... https://www.businessinsider.com/cameras-can-make-you-look-fat-2016-7



> It's a comforting thought: The camera adds 10 pounds. After all, it means that the "you" that you see in photographs is not actually your best self. In real life, you're better: You're more attractive and slimmer.


I knew it, that explains why I think I look fairly lean in the mirror but when I try to take a selfie with my phone or iPad I never like the way it turns out.


----------



## JH1983

Yesterday rather than 5x5 deadlift I dropped the weight slightly and did 6x5. After missing sets and reps last 5x5 day I wanted to ensure getting the proper volume in.

Had an injury scare Thursday doing bench. My own fault for choosing too heavy of a weight. A couple sets in I could tell it wasn't looking good and pushed through anyway. Was hurting all Thursday and Friday, but feeling better yesterday. Took the weekend off bench to be safe and will resume Tuesday at a 10% reduction in weight.

Weight is around 218lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeautyandRage

I dun ****ed up and took one day “off” my diet, haven’t really eaten much but I ate out. Holy **** literally. I’m currently ****ting my brains out. Don’t be dumb like me. You’re welcome.


----------



## SplendidBob

Still at 231. Hadn't realised I have been for so long.

I am recomping though, clearly, so its all good still. Not benching atm, I find it too fatiguing. Instead I am still doing rack pulls (they are going up, and don't seem to exhaust me), plate loaded shoulder press (yay, can do this now), and isolation work. Everything is going up in strength.

Lower calories this week, so expecting another 3-4lb drop over the next few days. 

It's all going pretty well though. It's slow, but I am heading in the right direction, and I don't feel fat any more in clothing. I will feel better with another stone lost, but give the stresses of late, I have done well.

When my diet ends I will probably resume more compound work, but atm I find the fatigue it induces isn't worth it. I like rack pulls, they work my bum, and are really good for my upper back and neck, as well as core strength and lower back. Am sure deadlifts would be better, but its the right side of fatigue with the rack pulls.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

I've been at the same weight for a month. Been logging my macros and keeping within my limit. A bit frustrating. Think I need to actually work out


----------



## SplendidBob

228.4 today. Probably jump up again tomorrow though.


----------



## SplendidBob

TopShelfHeart said:


> I've been at the same weight for a month. Been logging my macros and keeping within my limit. A bit frustrating. Think I need to actually work out


If just logging macros, perhaps time to log calories as well. You should hold off on that for as long as possible though (I recently learned this, quite interesting stuff). Diet with the minimum amount of enforced control to stop the risk of disordered eating. That being said, if you are stuck, log calories (or yeh, increase exercise).


----------



## TopShelfHeart

SplendidBob said:


> TopShelfHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been at the same weight for a month. Been logging my macros and keeping within my limit. A bit frustrating. Think I need to actually work out
> 
> 
> 
> If just logging macros, perhaps time to log calories as well. You should hold off on that for as long as possible though (I recently learned this, quite interesting stuff). Diet with the minimum amount of enforced control to stop the risk of disordered eating. That being said, if you are stuck, log calories (or yeh, increase exercise).
Click to expand...

The app I'm using also logs in calories though the focus is more in macros. This is really the only way I've found that I can lose weight. I at least exercised last night. Wow am I out of shape lol


----------



## JH1983

Hit my squat goal Tuesday of 440x5. Was on the road most of the week, but found an Anytime Fitness with a big parking lot and paid $10 for a day pass on Thursday. Today for deadlift did another fairly light and higher volume session of 525x5x5.

Three weeks till meet day from today and 218lbs currently. Feeling really good about deadlift, fairly good about squat, but not about bench. My elbows are bothering me a lot and that's an absolute bench killer. Probably could only realistically hit mid to high 300's currently going by how things have been feeling lately. Could maybe surprise myself after the deload week if my elbows are feeling better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2

I exercised once last week, somewhat sporadic due to work & other things getting in the way, weight still around 87kg so not to bad, watching what I eat somewhat.

Tried squats cause I don't do them at all hardly, did 50kg for 10 reps 3 times & three days later my thighs still hurt so at least I know I was doing it the right way :lol ..did a personal best on the overhead press machine of 65kg ×5 × 3 :yay


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Had a cheat day today that wasn't worth it. Also pretty sure I ****ed up my knee from the last time I worked out with no energy which compromised my form. Feeling so crap about myself right now.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Going to see if limiting my carbs to total carbs and not net carbs will help. I also need to not have any more cheat days.


----------



## JH1983

Had a surprise bench press PR last night. My elbows have been hurting so bad I wasn't even sure if I was gonna bench yesterday. Then got to the gym and was warming up and everything felt light. Ended up with 405x2 as a top set. Bodyweight still around 218lbs. Meet day is two weeks from tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Intermittent fasting isn't so bad. Going to push the fasting window further and do 18:6 tomorrow


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> Had a surprise bench press PR last night. My elbows have been hurting so bad I wasn't even sure if I was gonna bench yesterday. Then got to the gym and was warming up and everything felt light. Ended up with 405x2 as a top set. Bodyweight still around 218lbs. Meet day is two weeks from tomorrow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice one fella, how are the other lifts looking?



TopShelfHeart said:


> Intermittent fasting isn't so bad. Going to push the fasting window further and do 18:6 tomorrow


I am back to my old default of naturally intermittent fasting during the day. I sometimes fast , go to the gym at 7-9 pm then eat. I feel fatigue, but its often not really mich of a big deal for some reason. To offset that though, I have nighttime eating disorder, so I really struggle to not eat at night (to the point where it disrupts my sleep).


----------



## JH1983

I like intermittent fasting for weight loss and recomp. I just do 12 and 12 though. Too long without food doesn't agree with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

226/227 atm. Weight loss going well. I am trying "intuitive eating" (i.e. eating like an adult), as my hunger is down, am exercising a lot and the breakup seems to have mde it easier for me to tolerate discomfort lol. It's also something very challenging for me (have logged calories for a very long time) and taking responsibility for food (logging is like handing responsibility to someone else) would be a big win for me.

I also feel that logging sometimes backfires. If I am not hungry I end up stopping at say 1500 cals, but realise I have loads more left and so eat more than i need to. I don't know if it will work, but it's worth a try anyway.


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> Nice one fella, how are the other lifts looking?


Last heavy deadlift day was 645x5 and last heavy squat day was 440x5. I just have three more actual training days before deloading meet week.

What I'd like to see next week on those three days to be on track for my goals is Sunday deadlift and I'd like to see 700x2. Wednesday bench again and I'd like to see 385x3. Then Friday squat and either 470x3 or 485x2.

So if all goes according to plan on meet day I'd open with 210kg on squat, second attempt 222.5kg, then 232.5kg for third. Bench open with 172.5kg, second 182.5kg, and third 192.5kg. Deadlift open with 287.5kg, second 305kg, and third 320kg.

They use kilos at meets, that's why the mixing of the systems. Gym uses pounds obviously.

If all goes well can post some videos if anyone wants to see. It's been a rollercoaster of ups and downs and injuries and thinking I'm gonna get it and then not get it, lol. We'll see soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TopShelfHeart

SplendidBob said:


> I am back to my old default of naturally intermittent fasting during the day. I sometimes fast , go to the gym at 7-9 pm then eat. I feel fatigue, but its often not really mich of a big deal for some reason. To offset that though, I have nighttime eating disorder, so I really struggle to not eat at night (to the point where it disrupts my sleep).


I eventually want to give fasted training another try. I'm noticing I have more energy in the mornings. Feel like I have no energy throughout the rest of the day though. Not sure what's going on. I only drink two small cups of coffee at most a day and I make sure I have my electrolytes and stay hydrated.


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> Last heavy deadlift day was 645x5 and last heavy squat day was 440x5. I just have three more actual training days before deloading meet week.
> 
> What I'd like to see next week on those three days to be on track for my goals is Sunday deadlift and I'd like to see 700x2. Wednesday bench again and I'd like to see 385x3. Then Friday squat and either 470x3 or 485x2.
> 
> So if all goes according to plan on meet day I'd open with 210kg on squat, second attempt 222.5kg, then 232.5kg for third. Bench open with 172.5kg, second 182.5kg, and third 192.5kg. Deadlift open with 287.5kg, second 305kg, and third 320kg.
> 
> They use kilos at meets, that's why the mixing of the systems. Gym uses pounds obviously.
> 
> If all goes well can post some videos if anyone wants to see. It's been a rollercoaster of ups and downs and injuries and thinking I'm gonna get it and then not get it, lol. We'll see soon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Impressive 

Yeh, I would like to see videos, for sure 



TopShelfHeart said:


> I eventually want to give fasted training another try. I'm noticing I have more energy in the mornings. Feel like I have no energy throughout the rest of the day though. Not sure what's going on. I only drink two small cups of coffee at most a day and I make sure I have my electrolytes and stay hydrated.


Honestly, I have less energy when I fast, its pretty normal, you are eating less food. I do it because its an easy way to manage calories, its a tradeoff. I get reduced mood as well, but it's all about tradeoffs and whether it's worth it to you. Weight loss is such a high priority to me atm I will tolerate those things, but on worse days, I just have food, but keep it minimal.

IF being "you will feel amazing, everything is better" is unlikely to be true, tbh. You have to prop yourself up with caffeine and there is a tradeoff, it's just whether that tradeoff is worth it to you. It gets easier, but I couldn't tell you whether that easier is your body adjusting and functioning better during the fasting, or you just getting used to feeling a bit sub optimal (could be both).


----------



## SplendidBob

Oh and re tradeoffs, remember the thing you are comparing to is not intermittent fasting, eating regularly, but at a deficit. Which is uncomfortable as well . However you do it, it's going to sting a bit, so pick the lesser of two evils I guess.


----------



## JH1983

@SplendidBob

Those last three heavy days I mentioned. 440x5 squat, 405x2 bench, and 645x5 deadlift. Wasn't happy with the depth on the squat. I've been trying to go wider similar to my deadlift stance for better carryover, but makes it harder to hit depth without a lot of warming up, which I didn't do enough of that day.

Might wanna turn the volume before watching, some of my gym buddies get overly excited lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

@JH1983 seriously impressive mate


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> @JH1983 seriously impressive mate


Thank you.


----------



## JH1983

Finally got a 700lb deadlift this morning. Wanted two reps, but kinda struggled with locking out the first. I'm still happy finally getting it though. It's been almost four years now between 600lbs and 700lbs. Pulled my first 600lbs at a meet in January of 2016. It was a very difficult hump to get over.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

SplendidBob said:


> Oh and re tradeoffs, remember the thing you are comparing to is not intermittent fasting, eating regularly, but at a deficit. Which is uncomfortable as well . However you do it, it's going to sting a bit, so pick the lesser of two evils I guess.


I decided to do 18:6 today. I'm towards the end of my fast and I actually do feel an energy high. It's a different buzz from the coffee high I get and I'm not that hungry.


----------



## SplendidBob

TopShelfHeart said:


> I decided to do 18:6 today. I'm towards the end of my fast and I actually do feel an energy high. It's a different buzz from the coffee high I get and I'm not that hungry.


Yeh, tbh I think it takes a little while to get used to and different people respond differently. Currently I am loosely fasting (having milk in my coffee etc) for longer and longer now just by default, and incorporating training too.

I think today I am on about 20 hours, with 2 hours of treadmill walking at the gym. Going to go another 3-4 hours or so maybe. I think fasting does something re hunger signals actually. If I could only crack the not being able to sleep problem I would be doing much longer ones, because daytime fasting is so easy now.

Atm I am intuitive eating, so basically just eating when I am hungry and being mindful of how full I feel etc. This seems to end up as just not eating during the day. But if my body isn't generating hunger signals, I am not going to eat.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

SplendidBob said:


> Yeh, tbh I think it takes a little while to get used to and different people respond differently. Currently I am loosely fasting (having milk in my coffee etc) for longer and longer now just by default, and incorporating training too.
> 
> I think today I am on about 20 hours, with 2 hours of treadmill walking at the gym. Going to go another 3-4 hours or so maybe. I think fasting does something re hunger signals actually. If I could only crack the not being able to sleep problem I would be doing much longer ones, because daytime fasting is so easy now.
> 
> Atm I am intuitive eating, so basically just eating when I am hungry and being mindful of how full I feel etc. This seems to end up as just not eating during the day. But if my body isn't generating hunger signals, I am not going to eat.


I don't think a bit of milk in your coffee will kick you out of fasting though. 
I really admire the amount of dedication you have. I'm doing 20:4 tomorrow (had more carbs than I should've in my eating window and I feel bad about it) but I've yet to do fasted training.


----------



## SplendidBob

TopShelfHeart said:


> I don't think a bit of milk in your coffee will kick you out of fasting though.
> I really admire the amount of dedication you have. I'm doing 20:4 tomorrow (had more carbs than I should've in my eating window and I feel bad about it) but I've yet to do fasted training.


Honestly, its less dedication, more broken heart. I have to do something and this takes my mind off it all.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

SplendidBob said:


> Honestly, its less dedication, more broken heart. I have to do something and this takes my mind off it all.


I was like that for one of the things I got into after a bad breakup. It started off as sadness, spite, and everything in between, but as I got over things and my attitude towards things changed it became dedication from a healthy place. Just remember to let yourself grieve and heal. I would keep myself busy to the point that I would get burnt out and exhausted, all just to not confront and process the pain I was feeling. On one hand I was productive but on the other it was unhealthy and I just hope you aren't doing the same.


----------



## JH1983

Top set of bench press last night was 395lbs for three. Will test a max double or triple on squat tomorrow and then should have a good idea what's what. Weight still around 218lbs. Been really struggling to get enough calories down, but at this point I can maintain this weight till next Saturday and it'll be fine. I did tweak my lower back a little on that deadlift Sunday. Kinda overextended the lockout. I went to a chiropractor the next day and he seemed to think it was nothing serious. I've been able to work okay, so hopefully it goes away soon and doesn't affect anything. On the bright side my elbows seem totally healed up for the moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2

I benched my massive dong for 3 sets of 10, bound to be at least 300lbs : /


----------



## JH1983

blue2 said:


> I benched my massive dong for 3 sets of 10, bound to be at least 300lbs : /


lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2

JH1983 said:


> lol


:teeth.. Sorry I couldn't help it, I'm gonna get reprimanded for funny behavior :hide


----------



## TopShelfHeart

It's so hard to stay on track when you're depressed. Didn't end well yesterday or start well today. Feel like a failure.


----------



## JH1983

Well, my squats sucked today. I'm just not where I need to be and I'm out of time. I think I might just do bench and deadlift at this meet. Then work on squat and try again next year. I got my deadlift goal I've been after for years, so it's not a total loss.



TopShelfHeart said:


> It's so hard to stay on track when you're depressed. Didn't end well yesterday or start well today. Feel like a failure.


You're not failing as long as you keep trying. Going through rough patches, losing progress, gaining it back, it's all part of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TopShelfHeart

JH1983 said:


> You're not failing as long as you keep trying. Going through rough patches, losing progress, gaining it back, it's all part of it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm trying to not beat myself up over the setbacks. You're right. I'm human and life happens but it's hard to remember that and not think I've failed.


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> Well, my squats sucked today. I'm just not where I need to be and I'm out of time. I think I might just do bench and deadlift at this meet. Then work on squat and try again next year. I got my deadlift goal I've been after for years, so it's not a total loss.


Try not to stress too much.. sounds like you have done very well where you could. Especially where the body is concerned, sometimes it just wont play along and we can't do a damn thing about it. I think that decision is a good one focus on what you can do well .


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> Try not to stress too much.. sounds like you have done very well where you could. Especially where the body is concerned, sometimes it just wont play along and we can't do a damn thing about it. I think that decision is a good one focus on what you can do well .


Thanks and I know it, I'm just hard on myself. The original plan three months ago was just achieve a 700lb deadlift. Then after a long time unable to bench I was miraculously able to bench again and I hit the 405lb front squat, then I got greedy I guess and wanted to do it all.

I got the deadlift and could realistically hit 420-430lbs on bench next Saturday judging by recent progress. Today was I think the fifth time I've done back squat since around April and I hit 480x1 at maybe RPE 9.5. Could probably hit 500lbs at max effort. With all that I'd only be like 15lbs shy of my 1642lb goal. That's what's aggravating, but it was a lot to expect with so little time back to doing back squats. I expected too much. You just get on a roll and get overly optimistic sometimes, especially after long periods of being stuck.

It was all worth it for the 700lb deadlift though. That's huge for me. Besides myself now I've only seen 700+ three times in real life. I've already signed up for full power and paid the fee. I'm gonna think on it over the weekend. Then either email the director and see if I can switch to push pull or just proceed as is. I guess I could always get more greedy and try to spread that 15lbs out between all three lifts and see what happens. Or if they won't let me switch and I'm not feeling up to it just take a token squat attempt and save my energy for the other lifts. I don't know yet.

But yeah, it sucks when your body just won't cooperate. If you saw how I'm limping around at the moment you wouldn't think I could lift much of anything, lol. I'm ready to lose a little weight and get healed up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

@JH1983 yeh, I remember you talking about the 700lbs deadlift goal. Awesome .

Hope the comp goes well whatever you decide , and be nice to get back to the weight you prefer and get healed.


----------



## SplendidBob

Down to 220lbs now. 20lbs in two months. Never lost weight so quickly. Break ups good for that hah.

Am now making more of an effort to take care of my protein (have let it slip), and have finally designed myself a program that hits what I hope are the correct amount of volume for each bodypart per week. Have been dicking around in the gym just lifting and making no progress for a couple of months now.

Am going to try to squeeze some improvement on each movement each week. Even though the ridiculous deficit I am in atm doesn't make that seem likely .


----------



## EndTimes

SplendidBob said:


> Down to 220lbs now. 20lbs in two months. Never lost weight so quickly. Break ups good for that hah.
> 
> Am now making more of an effort to take care of my protein (have let it slip), and have finally designed myself a program that hits what I hope are the correct amount of volume for each bodypart per week. Have been dicking around in the gym just lifting and making no progress for a couple of months now.
> 
> Am going to try to squeeze some improvement on each movement each week. Even though the ridiculous deficit I am in atm doesn't make that seem likely .


Congrats on losing weight. I remember you using an avatar of yourself? and you didn't look like you needed to lose weight... How tall are you if I may ask?


----------



## SplendidBob

EndTimes said:


> Congrats on losing weight. I remember you using an avatar of yourself? and you didn't look like you needed to lose weight... How tall are you if I may ask?


Thanks EndTimes.

I am getting nearer to a weight where I feel more ok in myself. I don't feel obviously overweight like I did at 240 or 250. I feel most comfortable at 200 ish (when I was there before anyway). Aiming for 205 this time (I must have put on 5lbs of muscle lol, I hope hah) and see how I feel.

Am somewhere between 6ft 1.5 and 6 ft 2. If people ask irl, 6 ft 2 lol.


----------



## asittingducky

I gained a lot of weight too, but it has more to do with being unequipped to deal with crappy and ignorant people on a daily basis.


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> Thanks EndTimes.
> 
> I am getting nearer to a weight where I feel more ok in myself. I don't feel obviously overweight like I did at 240 or 250. I feel most comfortable at 200 ish (when I was there before anyway). Aiming for 205 this time (I must have put on 5lbs of muscle lol, I hope hah) and see how I feel.
> 
> Am somewhere between 6ft 1.5 and 6 ft 2. If people ask irl, 6 ft 2 lol.


I'm like 5'9.5" barefoot, but I'm 5'10" if anyone asks lol. Also congrats on reaching 220lbs. I'll be right there with you getting down to 205-210lbs after this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ravens

I got my weight down to 160 from a high of 260 pounds about 4 years ago and weighed last week at 196. Started walking again and have been walking for 30 minutes a day. I've been eating too much junk food so stopping that and have been eating fruits instead. Today I weighed 192 pounds.


----------



## Glue

I'm down to 187.6 lbs from 215 lbs. only took me a year and a half to get here. pretty abysmal progress but better than nothing, i guess. going to take this a bit more serious and hope I can get to my goal weight (145 lbs) by summer


----------



## SplendidBob

Glue said:


> I'm down to 187.6 lbs from 215 lbs. only took me a year and a half to get here. pretty abysmal progress but better than nothing, i guess. going to take this a bit more serious and hope I can get to my goal weight (145 lbs) by summer


Well done . Not at all abysmal. There aren't any bonus points for doing it quickly, in fact, its probably better to do it slowly, all things considered. You are almost half way to your weight goal, I think that's the most productive (and factual) way to perceive it.


----------



## JH1983

Recap of the meet:

Weighed in Friday morning at 99.9kg

Saturday lifting began at 9:30am

Squat
1st.) 205kg
2nd.) 215kg
3rd.) 227.5kg

Bench press
1st.) 175kg
2nd.) 185kg
3rd.) 195kg miss

Deadlift
1st.) 290kg
2nd.) 305kg
3rd.) 320kg miss

717.5kg/1580lbs total

I can't help but feel disappointed with this. The squat I probably could've went 10kg higher and the bench I think I would've gotten if I'd went just 2.5kg lower. Deadlift I just blame on the meet lasting ten hours and just being too tired since I'd done just under 320kg a couple weeks ago. That last deadlift was after 7pm.

On the bright side the squat and successful bench were small PRs and the total was a PR. I definitely see plenty of room for improvement on squat and I can also see a 200kg bench being a possibility in the near future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NotFullyHere

Long term wise, is lifting heavy weights bad for the joints? They say even jogging is not good for the knees!


BTW, I've managed to keep my weight down at about 176lbs. 2018 July, I was a solid 229lbs.


----------



## JH1983

NotFullyHere said:


> Long term wise, is lifting heavy weights bad for the joints? They say even jogging is not good for the knees!
> 
> BTW, I've managed to keep my weight down at about 176lbs. 2018 July, I was a solid 229lbs.


Probably not if you're talking really heavy weight. I was talking to the other top guys at the meet and pretty much all of us had been injured pretty recently in some way. Part of the sport, I guess. There was a man and woman both over 70 years old competing though.

Congrats on the weight loss. 50lbs is a lot to get off and keep off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

Hovering around 221 atm. Body seems to be doing its recomping thing again. Going to start making a rough estimate of calories through the day just to keep things ticking over.. am only 10lbs from my goal for now.


----------



## Glue

186.8 lbs today (187.6 lbs last Monday). Less than a pound lost. Not bad considering I had a cold and didn't workout for a few days and ate like ****. Gonna try to hit 185 by next Monday


----------



## NotFullyHere

JH1983 said:


> Probably not if you're talking really heavy weight. I was talking to the other top guys at the meet and pretty much all of us had been injured pretty recently in some way. Part of the sport, I guess. There was a man and woman both over 70 years old competing though.
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss. 50lbs is a lot to get off and keep off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh. I didn't know you were competing! What is your sport called? Thanks, the keto diet pretty much handles the weight, now. I do body weight exercises only just for some basic fitness.


----------



## JH1983

NotFullyHere said:


> Oh. I didn't know you were competing! What is your sport called? Thanks, the keto diet pretty much handles the weight, now. I do body weight exercises only just for some basic fitness.


Powerlifting. Just did my fifth competition over the weekend. I gave a short recap of the competition towards the end of the last page of this thread. Didn't go as well as I'd hoped.

I'm not going full keto, but about to switch back to a lower carb diet. My girlfriend wants to lose 50lbs and I'm trying to be supportive by dieting with her. I'm not trying to lose as much as she is though. I got up to 220lbs to fill out my weight class for this competition and will get back around 205-210lbs where I'm more comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigman

I started lifting weights but it's a bit demoralising because I'm not getting stronger even though im a complete beginner. I get enough protein and hit my macros and calories at a surplus, I get enough sleep, my form isn't too bad so I just wonder why I can't add weight every week and get the so called noob gains. Maybe I wasted them when I did calisthenics or something but even in that I couldn't progress and my lifts are incredibly weak.


----------



## JH1983

Bigman said:


> I started lifting weights but it's a bit demoralising because I'm not getting stronger even though im a complete beginner. I get enough protein and hit my macros and calories at a surplus, I get enough sleep, my form isn't too bad so I just wonder why I can't add weight every week and get the so called noob gains. Maybe I wasted them when I did calisthenics or something but even in that I couldn't progress and my lifts are incredibly weak.


Are you following a beginner routine like Starting Strength or Stronglifts 5x5? If you've exhausted beginner gains you'd want to move to something more intermediate program wise.

I started with calisthenics for a long time and when I started with weights I kinda went blind through the beginner stage doing my own thing and my first real program was an intermediate one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983

Tried to work out yesterday, but still feeling too beat up from Saturday. Just gonna do some incline treadmill on gym days this week and pick back up next week with off season programming. Girlfriend and I went grocery shopping for low carb stuff and are switching over this week. 211lbs this morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I hit 68.6kg (151.237112 pounds). First time I have seen 68kg (151 pounds) on the scale in at least a year 

GOOD


----------



## EndTimes

Bigman said:


> I started lifting weights but it's a bit demoralising because I'm not getting stronger even though im a complete beginner. I get enough protein and hit my macros and calories at a surplus, I get enough sleep, my form isn't too bad so I just wonder why I can't add weight every week and get the so called noob gains. Maybe I wasted them when I did calisthenics or something but even in that I couldn't progress and my lifts are incredibly weak.


What is your age? How tall and heavy are you? When did you start lifting weights? I would check your work out program. Perhaps you are lifting to often? You need to let your muscles rest between workouts. You are likely doing something wrong because normally you should put a decent of amount a weight the first months.


----------



## NotFullyHere

JH1983 said:


> Powerlifting. Just did my fifth competition over the weekend. I gave a short recap of the competition towards the end of the last page of this thread. Didn't go as well as I'd hoped.
> 
> I'm not going full keto, but about to switch back to a lower carb diet. My girlfriend wants to lose 50lbs and I'm trying to be supportive by dieting with her. I'm not trying to lose as much as she is though. I got up to 220lbs to fill out my weight class for this competition and will get back around 205-210lbs where I'm more comfortable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is really cool, I don't know how you can handle the anxiety in front of all those people watching you but I'm glad that you're part of a sport and making something of yourself. I wish you the best of luck in your sport!


----------



## JH1983

NotFullyHere said:


> That is really cool, I don't know how you can handle the anxiety in front of all those people watching you but I'm glad that you're part of a sport and making something of yourself. I wish you the best of luck in your sport!


Thank you! I could never talk in front of even a handful of people, but doing something I'm good at in front of people doesn't bother me too much. I am super nervous before the first lift and then after that's successful I'm pretty much good on the anxiety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NotFullyHere

JH1983 said:


> Thank you! I could never talk in front of even a handful of people, but doing something I'm good at in front of people doesn't bother me too much. I am super nervous before the first lift and then after that's successful I'm pretty much good on the anxiety.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha! That's awesome, man. That would never happen to me, I need my meds to be normal lol Looks like your love for the sport has a really positive effect on your mind, I'm happy for you. I hope you kick a lot of *** while you're in it!!


----------



## Glue

184.6 lbs today (186.8 last week). Cutting back on junk food seemed to help. Going to continue to do the same thing this week.


----------



## ravens

Weighed this morning at 188.5. Eventually I like to get down to 170 pounds.


----------



## JH1983

Almost two weeks post meet. Transitioning into an off season routine in the gym and also just doing stuff for fun. Mainly crazy AMRAP sets. Weight was 209lbs this morning. Doing mostly lower carb now. Once I get some time to sit down and come up with a full meal plan I'll go over to carb cycling. Been adding 20 minutes of cardio after each gym session since the meet. Definitely feel better doing that and dropping that extra 10lbs.

Moving forward try to get leaner at 205-210lbs, work on cardio and mobility, and stay away from the comp lifts for a few months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Glue

185 today. Gained a tiny bit. Got a bit lazy and had chips/soda most days. My fault.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

69kg (152,118961 pounds).

Been out of the game for a bit because I have had a sickness that has lasted 2 weeks. I see myself starting up again in a weeks time tho.


----------



## Shyy22

I want to start going to the gym but I don’t want to look dumb if I use the exercise equipment wrong.


----------



## CringeMaster

I need to lose 20 lbs. I've developed a bit of a paunch. I'm too young for a paunch. harumph! 

I spent 80 min at the gym lifting weights and cycling. I'm doing anaerobic exercises on days I'm not lifting weights. My biggest challenge is in watching what I eat. This is especially challenging with all the meds my doctor keeps putting me on. None of these meds are working, aside from the ativan they want me to stop taking, and they mostly cause me to gain weight.


----------



## JH1983

Got most of the diet figured out. Doing 12/12 intermittent fasting on gym days and 18/6 on non gym days. Mid 4000's calories on gym days and mid 3000's on non gym days. Gym days still Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday with Sunday being kind of a combination of cardio and light weights. Work has been really slow, so also coming up to the gym for an hour of fasted cardio if I'm off work Monday, Wednesday, or Friday. 

Should be slow and steady weight loss. Still weighing 209lbs, although looking slightly leaner. Had calories a little higher until this week, so just lowered them and added more cardio since weight was staying the same.


----------



## Glue

185.8 lbs. up since my last post. Work has picked up so I'm dropping cardio for now. I'm on my feet all day and too tired for walking when I get home. Maybe I'll walk on my days off. Since I'm dropping cardio I'm going to up my workout routine.


----------



## Glue

183.4 lbs. finally some progress after a month(?) of not making any. Haven't changed anything in my diet/workout routine. Longer work hours and being on my feet all day has helped, I guess. Goal for December is lose 4 pounds


----------



## 8888

^Good luck reaching your goal!

I had quit trying to lose weight for a while but I recently gained 20 pounds so I need to do something.

12/4 weigh-in: 340 lbs

Goal for this week: Pay closer attention to what I eat and move more.


----------



## D'avjo

Lost 3/4 of a stone in last 6 weeks, 35 days out of 41 on 16/8 intermittent fasting, and 5 straight weeks of 5x5 strength training and tabata/intervals on alternate days!! Just better not **** it up over Christmas!


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Earlier in 2019 I was 385 lbs (175 kg)

As of today? I'm 299 lbs (136 kg) and I've only been seriously dieting for about 5-6 weeks with one "cheat" day a week.

My plan is at the start of 2020, to introduce a serious exercise regiment into the fold. I wanted to take a while to get the diet down because the food aspect was always the hardest part for me in the past.


----------



## JH1983

I tweaked my back a little a few weeks ago. Doesn't seem major because I can still work and work out. I'm still taking some time off squats and deadlift and replacing them with stuff that doesn't load my spine so I don't make it worse.

Anyway, right around 200lbs right now. Wasn't planning on going below 205lbs, but probably gonna have to get to 195lbs to lose this last tiny bit of lower belly fat. Been extremely strict with diet lately and doing an hour of fasted cardio before work three days a week and lifting weights three days a week. 18/6 intermittent fasting on cardio days and 12/12 lifting days. One cheat meal a week, although I went a couple without one recently.

Besides the minor injury and strength taking a huge hit with the weight loss it's going well. My 32" waist jeans are actually loose enough they bunch up a little with my belt. I figure I'll continue the diet for two or three more weeks, then go back to eating at maintenance and continue normal strength training around the first of the year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888

I've still been watching what I eat but have been lazy, I need to move more.


----------



## NotFullyHere

7 more pounds to lose and I'll be reaching my desired weight!


----------



## 8888

NotFullyHere said:


> 7 more pounds to lose and I'll be reaching my desired weight!


That's great, best of luck losing the last 7 pounds!

I definitely ate too much this holiday season. Time to get back on track.


----------



## Glue

180.8 lbs. 2.6 lbs lost in December. Last two weeks were rough due to the holidays and food but still made _some_ progress. Work is suppose to slow down so I'll start walking again. Goal for January is get down to 175 by the end of the month.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I’ve lost around 20 pounds in 2 months working in a warehouse. Terrible job but I guess this was the boost I needed to jumpstart my health


----------



## D'avjo

Doing ok considering I usually double in size over chrimbo.


Been consistent for a while with Intermittant Fasting (now at 18/6 to 19/5), strength and interval training.


Tits ? What Tits lol


----------



## NotFullyHere

8888 said:


> That's great, best of luck losing the last 7 pounds!
> I definitely ate too much this holiday season. Time to get back on track.


Thank you! How's "back on track" going so far?

My depression medication stabilizes my mood swings so it helps a lot with being consistent with life in general: especially diet and exercising.

I reached my desired goal weight a few days after my last post but have been very busy with work and hadn't had the time to report sooner. My next goal is to put on some meat as I look a little scrawny atm lol

Happy 2020 to you and everyone here btw!


----------



## 8888

NotFullyHere said:


> Thank you! How's "back on track" going so far?
> 
> My depression medication stabilizes my mood swings so it helps a lot with being consistent with life in general: especially diet and exercising.
> 
> I reached my desired goal weight a few days after my last post but have been very busy with work and hadn't had the time to report sooner. My next goal is to put on some meat as I look a little scrawny atm lol
> 
> Happy 2020 to you and everyone here btw!


You're welcome! It's been going so-so, I've been doing a little better with eating healthy but I still have to up my game.


----------



## NotFullyHere

8888 said:


> You're welcome! It's been going so-so, I've been doing a little better with eating healthy but I still have to up my game.


That's good to know, I also began my journey with diet just doing my best to avoid sugar & carbs. All the best to you!


----------



## NotFullyHere

JerryAndSports said:


> I've lost around 20 pounds in 2 months working in a warehouse. Terrible job but I guess this was the boost I needed to jumpstart my health


Awesome! I'm also working temporarily in a warehouse just shifting boxes, its great for my cardio and core strength. All the energy spent at work really revs up my carb cravings but all in all I'm burning more than I consume so I guess its fine!

Anyway, keep up the great work!


----------



## 8888

NotFullyHere said:


> That's good to know, I also began my journey with diet just doing my best to avoid sugar & carbs. All the best to you!


Thank you!


----------



## Crisigv

I've begun tracking my food again on Weight Watchers. I've gained back a little bit since I stopped. I realized that it was one of the only things giving me a tiny bit of joy, losing weight. I was actually accomplishing something. First weigh in will be Sunday as usual.


----------



## HannaB

Motivation is bullsh*t… at least the general idea of motivation that tends to be sold nowadays.

You don’t have to feel motivated to do something.

It’s overhyped, over-analyzed subject.

I was told something by my old manager whom at the age of 35 is quite successful, but it never seemed to resonate with me until now.

You don’t feel your way into action. You act your way into feeling. :boogie


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Earlier in 2019 I was 385 lbs (175 kg)
> 
> As of today? I'm 299 lbs (136 kg) and I've only been seriously dieting for about 5-6 weeks with one "cheat" day a week.
> 
> My plan is at the start of 2020, to introduce a serious exercise regiment into the fold. I wanted to take a while to get the diet down because the food aspect was always the hardest part for me in the past.


Congrats on your progress. I've lost around the same amount of weight as you did going from 315 lbs to 229 lbs. I'm hoping to be under 200 lbs by Summer time.

What has been your diet and exercise routine so far? I've cut down on sugar, started taking walks and occasionally lifting weights.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I don't really need to loose weight, but I've been snacking less.


----------



## Quinn123

Hello! I want to lose weight, during menopause I gained a lot of extra pounds, which greatly influenced my self-esteem, now I'm trying to look like before. I will be glad to talk!


----------



## Crisigv

I'm down another 2 pounds. This quarantine is definitely helping. No desire to snack, so I'm just concentrating on my meals. Not buying crap I don't need, this is great.


----------



## Glue

I've lost 6.2 lbs since my last post 3 months ago. 174.6 lbs is my current weight. Not very happy with my progress, but whatever. It gets frustrating when I work so hard and make little to no progress. Anyway, started walking again recently and that's helped. I walk 3 miles everyday, more (4-5 miles) on my days off work. 

I've stayed consistent with weight lifting but recently (about month ago) developed golfers elbow(?). Gonna try some exercises I saw on YouTube that are supposed to help. Also thinking about taking a break from weight lifting. Don't really want to, though. But maybe I should? I'll see


----------



## JH1983

Glue said:


> I've lost 6.2 lbs since my last post 3 months ago. 174.6 lbs is my current weight. Not very happy with my progress, but whatever. It gets frustrating when I work so hard and make little to no progress. Anyway, started walking again recently and that's helped. I walk 3 miles everyday, more (4-5 miles) on my days off work.
> 
> I've stayed consistent with weight lifting but recently (about month ago) developed golfers elbow(?). Gonna try some exercises I saw on YouTube that are supposed to help. Also thinking about taking a break from weight lifting. Don't really want to, though. But maybe I should? I'll see


It's usually something specific you're doing that'll cause the elbow pain. Even if you take off awhile it'll come back whenever you resume whatever was causing it. Low bar squat, curls, or pressing usually in my experience.

For me it's low bar squat that wrecks my elbows. Then after it's flared up benching makes it worse and I'll have to take a few days off doing either. Switching to high bar squat has fixed it completely. Not saying that's what it is for you, I have no idea. But I never really got any relief from exercises that were supposed to help it. Had to stop doing what was causing it. If you're doing any of those three exercises I mentioned those are good places to start looking at causes though. Generally with low bar it'll be your setup in hand placement and how you grip the bar, curls usually overuse or bringing your wrists in while you curl, and pressing also usually overuse. I'm sure there's many others as well, but those definitely come to mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leaf in the wind

I haven't been able to lose the last stubborn 5-6 pounds I've gained. Maybe it's just age and the extra weight is here to stay.


----------



## Crisigv

I can't believe in just a matter of days how much better I feel. I've already lost weight since Sunday. Don't worry, I'm eating well enough.


----------



## Crisigv

Down almost 4 pounds from last Sunday.


----------



## 8888

Crisigv said:


> Down almost 4 pounds from last Sunday.


Awesome, great job!


----------



## Crisigv

8888 said:


> Awesome, great job!


Thank you


----------



## Crisigv

I'm down another 2.6 pounds this week. I'm very happy with this. I'm so glad I got back into this.


----------



## lily

Crisigv said:


> I can't believe in just a matter of days how much better I feel. I've already lost weight since Sunday. Don't worry, I'm eating well enough.





Crisigv said:


> Down almost 4 pounds from last Sunday.





Crisigv said:


> I'm down another 2.6 pounds this week. I'm very happy with this. I'm so glad I got back into this.


Congratulations! How did you do this so quickly?!!!!

I read about the 16/8 Intermittent fasting but I also learned about light spiritual fasting where you fast on your dinner, then lunch and lastly breakfast or something like that like the saying to eat your breakfast like a king, your lunch like a queen and your dinner like a beggar, and like I heard that you shouldn't eat a lot for dinner since it's easy to gain weight, you don't get to exercise it off.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Crisigv

lily said:


> Congratulations! How did you do this so quickly?!!!!
> 
> I read about the 16/8 Intermittent fasting but I also learned about light spiritual fasting where you fast on your dinner, then lunch and lastly breakfast or something like that like the saying to eat your breakfast like a king, your lunch like a queen and your dinner like a beggar, and like I heard that you shouldn't eat a lot for dinner since it's easy to gain weight, you don't get to exercise it off.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


Hey, thanks! I'm not doing any fasting, I've never tried it before. I'm using weight watchers. I'm tracking everything I eat, so I'm more conscious about it. I've stopped mindlessly snacking. I think that was my biggest problem. Also, I've cut down on breads, if I do have it, it's only for one meal. Basically, just think about what your doing/eating and your body will follow.


----------



## lily

Crisigv said:


> Hey, thanks! I'm not doing any fasting, I've never tried it before. I'm using weight watchers. I'm tracking everything I eat, so I'm more conscious about it. I've stopped mindlessly snacking. I think that was my biggest problem. Also, I've cut down on breads, if I do have it, it's only for one meal. Basically, just think about what your doing/eating and your body will follow.


Hi wow I guess just some little things helped a lot and so quickly. So weight watchers is an exercise program?
I track the things I eat too. I have no sugar in my house now anymore except for the natural sugar in the fruit I eat, and unpasteurized honey in which I'm going to try not to eat too unless I really can't stand it. I also cut out white flour in my diet and will only eat the last of anything with white flour that I have which is not much, only as much as for 1 meal. Otherwise, my diet is good/healthy. I do not want to eat too much bread either and I also think I should not eat too much oil even if it's a good oil and I don't think I should drink anymore milk either as I did for a while. Very currently today I'm so trying to keep myself up from morning to night 10pm. Wake up on time and sleep on time, that's one thing I failed in, this cycle, at least I need to be successful in that if I want to lose weight and have a good metabolism since I'm already on medication that caused me to be overweight. I also am really going to try to exercise every day. That is the second thing I have to do. I need to do that and I'm extremely serious about it in my mind. it seems very, very hard to do these things but I've gained weight during the virus pandemic and I would say that others would've as well but I know people like you who are rather losing weight during this time too and that's what I want too!
This thread is nice as a lot of people with mental health issues take medication that cause them to gain weight so it's great to know ways in which you can lose weight. Sorry for writing so much. Thank you and you're welcome!


----------



## lily

I did everything I set the goal for today except one thing, I went to sleep for 3 hrs and I have to sleep on time as closely to the time I set for doing.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

I bought a weighing scales today to speak truth in to my life and the truth that it spoke was that I am obese. Turns out I weigh 92.45kg and since I am only 170cm tall that is significantly too much. On the plus side today I started to try and do something about it. A sold hour's exercise part walking, part jogging. Aiming to lose about 10kg however long that takes. Wish me luck!


----------



## Perkins

Been slowly getting back to walking regularly and also doing workouts.


----------



## SplendidBob

I don't actually know what my weight is atm.. well I do, but I started taking preworkout a couple of weeks back which has creatine in, which totally ****s with weight. I got down to 215lbs again, then it went up to 222 on creatine, its now at 218 again, so am hoping I am around 212 non creatine. Might be wishful thinking. Hah.


----------



## SplendidBob

Weight around 212-215 still. Creatine and l-citrulline are godly with me, huge pumps which persist for a day or so and excellent muscle fullness. Love that ****.

Gonna push it this quarantine (lol, that I consider quarantine so common its just "_this_ quarantine"). I am assuming that with our govt, and the endless edging they did last lockdown "it's going to be 3 weeks, only 3, oh, another 3, ok, 6 lol, ok we lied 12" like being pulled back from the edge of a totally underwhelming orgasm, we are looking at 8 weeks:

8lbs drop.

Also got a bench ordered this time around, so will try to get a dumbbell incline bench into the 30-35+ kg range by end of lockdown. Am hoping that will put me close to 100kg flat. 
@JH1983 how are things progressing for you fella?

Also I realised at the gym today, I already have deathface at like 20% bodyfat haha. I look scary as ****.


----------



## JH1983

SplendidBob said:


> Weight around 212-215 still. Creatine and l-citrulline are godly with me, huge pumps which persist for a day or so and excellent muscle fullness. Love that ****.
> 
> Gonna push it this quarantine (lol, that I consider quarantine so common its just "_this_ quarantine"). I am assuming that with our govt, and the endless edging they did last lockdown "it's going to be 3 weeks, only 3, oh, another 3, ok, 6 lol, ok we lied 12" like being pulled back from the edge of a totally underwhelming orgasm, we are looking at 8 weeks:
> 
> 8lbs drop.
> 
> Also got a bench ordered this time around, so will try to get a dumbbell incline bench into the 30-35+ kg range by end of lockdown. Am hoping that will put me close to 100kg flat.
> 
> @JH1983 how are things progressing for you fella?
> 
> Also I realised at the gym today, I already have deathface at like 20% bodyfat haha. I look scary as ****.


Going pretty well. Hip seems to be back to 100%. Been back to pulling sumo and squatting almost two months now pain free. Haven't pushed into truly heavy territory on either just yet, but have done 635x1 and 600x3 on deadlift recently with plenty left in the tank and 440x3 squat at almost max effort.

Bodyweight I've pushed up to 230-235lbs currently. Not lean at all lol. In the past competing in the 100kg weight class I would bulk to that for meets and then immediately cut back down a bit. I think that was hurting me strength wise, so I decided to stay at and train at a higher weight for awhile.

Training wise I'm at a new gym since I moved and I'm loving it. It's in a run down old building with a bunch of rusty iron plates. Several members that compete in powerlifting and they made me feel welcome right away. Great atmosphere for lifting. Got a new training partner that squats and benches a bit more than me and I deadlift more, so it's motivating for both of us.

Another gym in the area is doing a bench and deadlift competition for charity in two weeks I'm planning on going to. Was short notice, so not really training for it, just gonna deload the week of and see what happens. I'm shooting for an 1100lbs push pull total, 425lbs bench and 675lbs deadlift. We'll see how it goes. With me working nights now it's gonna be rough lifting when I'm usually sleeping though.

You putting together a home gym setup with the bench you ordered? It's really the way to go in these crazy times. I've got enough for the basics just in case.

And yeah, the face gains are real. I never notice as much day to day till I see myself in pictures or video. Going through the opposite myself with the recent weight gain and higher bodyfat than usual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NotFullyHere

I was 70kg but now 80kg, people seem to respond positively to my current weight: saying that my previous state made me look sickly. SO I'm going with 80kg from now on. Hahaha


----------



## Crisigv

I'm at it again. This lockdown has been more successful for me. Made it to the 10lb mark.


----------



## lily

I was inactive earlier today due to me not feeling well but after I was active for about 45 mins. I don't think it's enough but I congratulate myself and since I'm in the process of treatment right now with medication I'd better exercise to be as slim as possible: no offense to others who are not slim but I'd rather be slim and others like to be not slim. I'd like to go out for a walk when the weather is ok


----------



## alienjunkie

is this thread dead, i would like to join u wonderful people in losing this beautiful weight


----------



## truant

So, I started walking 45 min every day about 3 months ago. About 2 months ago I finally cut out all the unhealthy snacking I picked up when my depression set in, so now I'm back down to cereal, fruit, and one meal a day like before. And I can proudly say ... I have not lost a single pound, lololol.

Not looking for advice, just thought it was funny that the changes I made had absolutely no impact. Might as well go back to sitting on my *** and eating potato chips.


----------



## Crisigv

Not that anyone cares, but I've been consistently working out for 3 days a week, for the past 3 weeks. Nothing crazy, but I'm using resistance bands and definitely feeling it. Just need to reel in the eating habits, and the weight should drop no problem (as it has before) .


----------



## extremly

I am currently the lightest I have been in a couple of years. During my college years I gained something like 30 lbs, specially in my last year of university. At my heaviest I have been some 184 lbs (around 1 year ago). I have managed to cut back my weight down to 168-165 at the moment. In my high school years I was at around 150, and I think at this weight I would be considerably slim if I could reach it once again. My goal is to get to 155. Work stress and unhealthy eating has been stalling my progress lately. I have this idea to "fast" during the weekends starting on friday. But I start thinking of all of the stress I went through the week I end up compulsively eating.

I keep thinking I can do a weekend fast starting on a friday where I spend most of the weekend at the treadmill. But it's difficult to go through it. When Sunday approaches I realize that I need strength and mental sharpness for my job on Monday. To make matters worse I don't own a treadmill (my apartment is small) and I have to get dressed, get "social" and go to my gym if I want to use the treadmill. So far I have failed to get to my next weight target (low 160s), but I am not giving up. I am going to attempt the weekend fast very soon. But I am going to focus on my mindset. Why should a few days of pain be so intolerable that I cannot go through them? The reward will be achieving health and fitness goals. That's what I am going to focus on.


----------



## MeadowOdonnell

The topic of weight loss provokes only negative emotions. I have been struggling with being overweight for several years. After achieving results, I gain weight again. Most likely, I already have a psychological illness. Because of being overweight, I have a lot of complexes. I am deprived of social life because I am very close to communicating with people. Diets give only temporary results. I am planning to have a weight loss operation. As far as I know, liposuction is a good way to get rid of fat during or after weight loss. This clinic has different options for body sculpture. Breast Augmentation Toronto is one of the most popular areas there.


----------

